# VSL shameless "fanboyism" thread



## mscp

How come have I never had anything from this amazing company?! I've been writing for 2 decades for ...sake. haha.

I use most of what I have -- SF, OT, EW, SS, 8Dio, AI, PS, ... And in a lot of ways, VSL has opened a whole new world for me.

They are on a "roll" with those Synchron libraries. I may even get some VIs (especially the winds).

Everything is so consistently recorded and programmed, and I can't understand why there has been talks about how "perfect" and "boring" these libraries are. I need to have a word with some of my work colleagues about it. Maybe pull an ear or two. lol.

VSL is close to INSTANT GRATIFICATION. No hour-long tweaking, going under the hood to alter one of two things, ... anymore.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

I resisted VSL for a while due to people claiming the samples were "sterile", but when I got my first VSL library (the Synchron-ized woodwinds), they were the best woodwinds I've heard. Now I have a bunch of their libraries and regret not starting with VSL from the beginning since I would have wasted less money and effort dealing with awkward programming, unbalanced articulation volumes, etc.


----------



## muziksculp

Yes, VSL is on a roll.

I'm looking forward to the release of *Synchron Woodwinds* next.

VSL is a First-Class Developer. Great Libraries, and tech. support, cutting edge tech. VE-Pro is a revolutionary product, and it's not a sample library, their effects like MIR-Pro, and Vienna Suite, Dimension Strings, and Dimension Brass, Synchron Player, VI-Pro, Synchron Stage, Library Return Policy, also VI-C forum presence and support by @Ben, Lots of helpful video tutorials, ..etc. Amazing company.

Long live VSL


----------



## Dear Villain

For their products, quality, attention to detail, top of the line. For their customer service, responsiveness, helpfulness on their forums, untouchable. I can say this objectively in spite of my not so positive recent interactions with them. They are, in my opinion, the best sample developer out there, especially for concert/classical music.


----------



## mscp

Dear Villain said:


> For their products, quality, attention to detail, top of the line. For their customer service, responsiveness, helpfulness on their forums, untouchable. I can say this objectively in spite of my not so positive recent interactions with them. They are, in my opinion, the best sample developer out there, especially for concert/classical music.


@Ben needs a massive paid vacation...or a promotion...or both. lol. You heard me Herb!


----------



## Casiquire

I've found them more hit-and-miss. Some are utterly fantastic, especially their winds! Libraries like SSP and their pianos sound great too. But some libraries, like some of their older strings (solo, Dimension) truly do sound completely sterile and dead without constant, painful amounts of modwheel movements. It seems to me like they've taken everything they've learned over the decades and applied it to Synchron. Their first iteration of Synchron Strings is really the only weak newer library I'm aware of, and even that seems to have been fixed to a useable level. They're definitely a force to be reckoned with


----------



## Futchibon

The dongle situation put me off at first, especially charging 30Euros delivery on top which seemed excessive. But I sourced a cheap Steinberg dongle locally and now have about 15 BBO libraries and SSP, Epic Orchestra 2.0 and the Contrabass Clarinet. All fantastic!


----------



## mscp

Casiquire said:


> Their first iteration of Synchron Strings is really the only weak newer library I'm aware of, and even that seems to have been fixed to a useable level.


I really liked SY Strings I. What let you down?


----------



## mscp

Futchibon said:


> The dongle situation put me off at first, especially charging 30Euros delivery on top which seemed excessive. But I sourced a cheap Steinberg dongle locally and now have about 14 BBO libraries and SSP, Epic ORchestra 2.0 and the Contrabass Clarinet. All fantastic!


Better to BBO than to BO.


----------



## RSK

Casiquire said:


> I've found them more hit-and-miss. Some are utterly fantastic, especially their winds! Libraries like SSP and their pianos sound great too. But some libraries, like some of their older strings (solo, Dimension) truly do sound completely sterile and dead without constant, painful amounts of modwheel movements. It seems to me like they've taken everything they've learned over the decades and applied it to Synchron. Their first iteration of Synchron Strings is really the only weak newer library I'm aware of, and even that seems to have been fixed to a useable level. They're definitely a force to be reckoned with


My only experience with them has been since Synchron, so I have no point of reference when people call them "sterile." These sounds are vibrant, and the funcitonality of the Synchron plugin is the best thing going when it comes to mocking up an orchestra. I also have SSO, Berlin Brass, and some other high quality libraries, but if you told me all I could use was VSL I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## CT

The woodwinds were, for a time, the best game in town, and in certain contexts probably still are. I used to be a primarily-VSL user. Their sonic approach has largely fallen out of favor with me since then, but that doesn't change that their tools were (and likely are) relatively painless to actually _use, _which is not always the case with virtual instruments.


----------



## Guy Bacos

I can tell you that VSL has been keeping me on my toes for the past few years with all of these amazing new libraries.


----------



## RSK

Guy Bacos said:


> I can tell you that VSL has been keeping me on my toes for the past few years with all of these amazing new libraries.


I'm just glad you're back to making music again.


----------



## Futchibon

Guy Bacos said:


> I can tell you that VSL has been keeping me on my toes for the past few years with all of these amazing new libraries.


Thank you so much for your incredibly inspirational pieces, Guy!


----------



## Futchibon

I'm sure once ilok comes into play the floodgates will open to a whole new generation of users, and rightly so!


----------



## RSK

Futchibon said:


> I'm sure once ilok comes into play the floodgates will open to a whole new generation of users, and rightly so!


That day can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Casiquire

mscp said:


> I really liked SY Strings I. What let you down?


Before the Cantabile update, the legato transitions were not very expressive. I didn't hear a single example of a flowing piece made with it. However i want to be fair and highlight that they took that feedback and made that update, and then made SSP which sounds wonderful all around to my ears


----------



## Petrucci

I'm Big fan of VSL too! So while we're here in this thread - let me ask you - who's got Synchron Power Drums and what do you think of it???


----------



## BlackDorito

Since I started out with the VSL Special Edition a few years back, I can add the following to a VSL fan thread:

- the Special Edition offerings have been an excellent cost-effective way to start out .. particularly if you are a notation-based composer.

- the VSL folks, including the support, are wonderful.

- the sampling, which people sometimes call 'sterile', in most cases reflects a commitment to precision. This pays off in many scenarios. Even after I 'went wet', I find myself continuing to use certain VSL instruments, such as Dimension Strings and WW, where precision and character are needed.

On the flipside:

- I have a mixed impression of their Synchronized versions - sometimes enabling the Synchron IR in their Synchron Player doesn't make much difference. Indeed, many of their presets do not use it. I tend to use MIR instead.

- VSL came late to the 'wet lib' game. For new purchasers, their BBO & Synchron offerings are surely exciting. For those who have previously invested heavily in Spitfire, OT, CS, and many others, some of the more recent excellent VSL offerings (e.g. Synchron Elite Strings) are harder to justify.

I wish the dedicated folks at VSL continued success.


----------



## Mike Fox

If they’re good enough for Elfman…


----------



## holywilly

Both Vienna Instrument Pro and Synchron Player are top notch samplers, plus the VSL softwares are always my go to for mixing and mastering my tracks.

I don't know what's the black magic behind the sampling techniques, all VSL samples are just so playable and all the articulations just sound right and consistent.


----------



## mscp

Mike Fox said:


> If they’re good enough for Elfman…


Elfman uses a lot of stuff, including SF and VSL.

He's my favourite composer in Hollywood too.


----------



## bill5

Futchibon said:


> I'm sure once ilok comes into play


? Don't you mean "goes out of play?" 

I saw ilok and waved goodbye. Also trying to decipher their product line takes nothing less than Turing-like abilities. Too much good stuff out there w/o the ilok thing to bother. Great that others have gotten past that and been happy with it, but not for me.


----------



## Futchibon

mscp said:


> He's my favourite composer in Hollywood too.


Don't forget about Hans!





bill5 said:


> ? Don't you mean "goes out of play?"
> 
> I saw ilok and waved goodbye. Also trying to decipher their product line takes nothing less than Turing-like abilities. Too much good stuff out there w/o the ilok thing to bother. Great that others have gotten past that and been happy with it, but not for me.


Not sure what you mean, Bill? I set up ilok 2 years ago with Virharmonic's Bohemian Cello and Violin and haven't had a single issue with it...

Another major advantage of VSLs protection is they let you demo their products. 90% of my libraries come from 8Dio, OT, SA & VSL, and VSL is he only one of those who offer the ability to try it out.


----------



## Zedcars

bill5 said:


> ? Don't you mean "goes out of play?"
> 
> I saw ilok and waved goodbye. Also trying to decipher their product line takes nothing less than Turing-like abilities. Too much good stuff out there w/o the ilok thing to bother. Great that others have gotten past that and been happy with it, but not for me.


For me it’s very simple:

Pre-Synchron era = Vienna Instruments ie Orchestral Cube, Special Edition = recorded dry in their Silent Stage room.

MIR = IRs and software to wet the dry samples

Vienna Ensemble = Mixing and Network enabled VST and AU host with MIR integration.

Post-Synchron era = all Synchron libraries and Big Bang Orchestra (BBO) = recoded wet in their Synchron Stage

The BBO libraries are taken from the more expensive Synchron libraries and are cheaper but great sounding alternatives.

Synchron-ized libraries are their pre-Synchron dry libraries which they have re-edited and optimised to work in their Synchron player which adds the Synchron Stage sound.

They have a very clear explanation of what you get on each product page. Here is a summary or Buyers’ Guide:






Buyer's Guide | VSL - Tutorials







www.vsl.info


----------



## Futchibon

BlackDorito said:


> For new purchasers, their BBO & Synchron offerings are surely exciting.


Yeah, SSP and the BBO are really great, having a ball! I enjoyed your BHCT experiment btw


----------



## DJiLAND

I bought the MIR Pro and Synchron Pack a few weeks ago. I've known MIR since 10 years ago, but only now regret buying it. I bought it too late.


----------



## rgames

I prefer the sound of many other libraries but VSL have the most usable libraries and software. VSL quality control is vastly superior to that from other developers I've encountered (mostly EW, SF and Cinesamples). LASS is almost as good but, again, I prefer the sound of other libraries.

The upshot is that my productivity is much higher with VSL libraries, even if I don't like the sound as much. If only we could get usabilty and sound in one... the Synchron series seems to be headed in that direction.

Also, the networking apps (VE Pro) were not revolutionary - back in the day FX-Teleport was the first but the developer basically abandoned it. VSL picked up where they left off and refined the concept into a vastly more usable product. There's a lesson there...

rgames


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Guy Bacos said:


> I can tell you that VSL has been keeping me on my toes for the past few years with all of these amazing new libraries.


Yeah, but you’re also some freak of nature able to churn out 4-to-12 quality demos per library despite undergoing open heart surgery or whatever it was… or maybe the work ethic cause the surgery… whatever! It’s pretty awesome!

*and accompanying videos! How does the man do it!


----------



## ptram

Casiquire said:


> some libraries, like some of their older strings (solo, Dimension) truly do sound completely sterile and dead without constant, painful amounts of modwheel movements.


I had a very different experience. I've only recently entered the VSL world, since I was kept far from it by the dongle. The many libraries I had used before never met my needs, because they were going into directions different from mine. All very beautifully sounding, but not listening to me.

When I first got my first VSL library, and it was the SE version of the Orchestral Strings (another of their 'sterile' libraries), I was immediately in awe. The sounds were doing exactly what I was asking them to do. No self-governing mind, no unwanted envelopes, no isolated notes not wanting to connect with the others. It was as if I had given my score to a real orchestra, and the orchestra simply performed my music in the most accurate way.

Paolo


----------



## Vlzmusic

I've had a long history with VSL, at one point owning pretty much every lib they have made (it was in pre Synchron days though) and then reselling 95% of it.

I love the playability, the care, the amount of content. And the "but" portion is always about the sound, the color. Years later, and hearing the demos for the most recent stuff like the Elite strings, I still get that "sounds harsh" feeling.

Still, I love the company, some samples are unique, the whole VSL thing will always have a special place in my heart, cause those were the days (heard them like... 14 years ago for the first time?) I even think about getting some of the single instruments back.


----------



## jonathanwright

I'll admit I wasn't a fan of VSL's previous libraries, but I now own Synchron Elite Strings and Brass, and absolutely love them.


----------



## CatComposer

I will join the fan club here.
I have been listening to some of the demos and even the old VSTs sound great to me.
It would be great to have any of their libraries but I am just too poor at the moment, and I just look at the prices and sigh.
If anyone wants to give away an old instrument they don't need anymore,
I promise I would make good use of it! 😊


----------



## Futchibon

jonathanwright said:


> I'll admit I wasn't a fan of VSL's previous libraries, but I now own Synchron Elite Strings and Brass, and absolutely love them.


They're both on my radar! Have SCS so will probably go for Synchron Brass first...but have to pay off my last purchases first


----------



## Germain B

I haven't buy anything from VSL yet. Many temptations but I resisted...
The Synchron player is just the best out there to my taste, and I wish it would be part of my workflow.
Elite Strings almost got me but I resisted... still resisting as there is a new update + discount.

Not sure I'll be able to hold the position when Synchron Woodwinds will come out...


----------



## holywilly

I’m on the fence of purchasing VI super package…..to fulfill my GAS.


----------



## handz

except for woodwinds I never heard anything from VSL used by anyone that did not sound dead, thin or synthy in some parts. Close miking is just not a way to go for good sounding orchestra. 

I did not invested much time in their newer products - so if they changed their approach it may be interesting.


----------



## handz

Mike Fox said:


> If they’re good enough for Elfman…


Elfman's final product is not a sample mockup...


----------



## mscp

handz said:


> except for woodwinds I never heard anything from VSL used by anyone that did not sound dead, thin or synthy in some parts. Close miking is just not a way to go for good sounding orchestra.
> 
> I did not invested much time in their newer products - so if they changed their approach it may be interesting.


Thanks for investing some time writing about something you haven't invested your time in. lol.


----------



## mscp

handz said:


> Elfman's final product is not a sample mockup...


Mike was referring to his mockups.


----------



## tcb

I am a synchron-ized librarys fan!
They are very cpu and RAM and Hard Drive friendly.


----------



## Dear Villain

handz said:


> except for woodwinds I never heard anything from VSL used by anyone that did not sound dead, thin or synthy in some parts.


Paging Guy Bacos. We have a non-believer here.


----------



## AndyP

When I read the thread title I first thought, oh, an attack on satisfied VSL users. Let the games begin. 

Now I'm a bit disappointed that this thread has nothing to do with bashing. Then I disappear back into the drama zone and play around a bit more with Elite.


----------



## Oxytoxine

AndyP said:


> When I read the thread title I first thought, oh, an attack on satisfied VSL users. Let the games begin.
> 
> Now I'm a bit disappointed that this thread has nothing to do with bashing. Then I disappear back into the drama zone and play around a bit more with Elite.


See you on the Elite Partners website 😁


----------



## AndyP

Oxytoxine said:


> See you on the Elite Partners website 😁


Further proof of VSL's incredible flexibility. Before VSL I was single, and today ...


----------



## mscp

AndyP said:


> When I read the thread title I first thought, oh, an attack on satisfied VSL users. Let the games begin.
> 
> Now I'm a bit disappointed that this thread has nothing to do with bashing. Then I disappear back into the drama zone and play around a bit more with Elite.


Sorry to disappoint you. We Brits are not very direct people. We are built with a "winding up" feature that works most of the time, but we're working on a firmware. We are lovely people though, please be patient.


----------



## handz

mscp said:


> Thanks for investing some time writing about something you haven't invested your time in. lol.


Yeah just past 17 years.... Only thing I did not invest time in was the Synchron libs, still, the majority of VSL is what I would never want to use if the final product should be good sounding mockup.


----------



## lexiaodong

Synchron Brass&Synchron woodwinds，the two products I must buy.Waiting for the release Synchron woodwinds.


----------



## madfloyd

I recently purchased Synchron Elite Strings, Synchron Brass and Synchronized Dimension Strings I. I'm very impressed with the software and quality control.

I am tempted to purchase Synchronized Woodwinds. Can someone tell me if I could expect a special price to upgrade from Synchronized Woodwinds to Synchron Woodwinds? 

VSL have a nice offer on the former until October 4th. I'm worried that on October 5th (or soon thereafter) the Synchron Woodwinds will come out and without any reasonable upgrade path.


----------



## mscp

handz said:


> Yeah just past 17 years.... Only thing I did not invest time in was the Synchron libs, still, the majority of VSL is what I would never want to use if the final product should be good sounding mockup.


Strange. I find their Synchron material to sit in perfectly with the genre I'm currently writing for. Well worth the purchase. I also have never heard from anyone I know their mockups were rejected because they used VSL.


----------



## Zanshin

madfloyd said:


> I am tempted to purchase Synchronized Woodwinds. Can someone tell me if I could expect a special price to upgrade from Synchronized Woodwinds to Synchron Woodwinds?


No. VSL doesn't do crossgrades often, upgrades sure (from VI to Synchron-ized for example (same recordings is key here)). 

However, Synchron-ized Woodwinds is great. I actually wonder if Synchron Woodwinds could possibly top it (I'll buy it regardless though haha). The EDU deal on Synchron-ized Woodwinds is fantastic right now!


----------



## dcoscina

I compared Synchronized SE brass and Synchron Brass- the latter has much more spacial depth to my ears


----------



## Noeticus

VSL is the best of the best!


----------



## Drumdude2112

They got me hooked when BBO first hit (andromeda) and they’ve had me since lol…Most of the BBO libraries ,Syncron Brass , and i’m gonna go for SS Elite.
Syncron woodwinds is a given as i’m already invested in the bbo woodwind packs…Yup safe to say the VSL stuff is definitely in my ‘workflow rotation’ for sure…They play nice with other libs too.
LOVE em !!…Stoked to get Elite ! (and upgrade my BBO strings to syncron pro too)


----------



## muziksculp

dcoscina said:


> I compared Synchronized SE brass and Synchron Brass- the latter has much more spacial depth to my ears


Yes, and I expect the same, and possibly more than that when Synchron Woodwinds are released, compared to Synchronized Woodwinds, or VI-Woodwinds.


----------



## b_elliott

Drumdude2112 said:


> They got me hooked when BBO first hit (andromeda) and they’ve had me since lol…Most of the BBO libraries ,Syncron Brass , and i’m gonna go for SS Elite.
> Syncron woodwinds is a given as i’m already invested in the bbo woodwind packs…Yup safe to say the VSL stuff is definitely in my ‘workflow rotation’ for sure…They play nice with other libs too.
> LOVE em !!…Stoked to get Elite ! (and upgrade my BBO strings to syncron pro too)


If you are new to all things VSL like me, then watch out if you google 'SS Elite'. You'll wind up with those nazi SS thugs. At 1st I wondered what you were on about. 
All good now though.


----------



## Drumdude2112

b_elliott said:


> If you are new to all things VSL like me, then watch out if you google 'SS Elite'. You'll wind up with those nazi SS thugs. At 1st I wondered what you were on about.
> All good now though.


😳


----------



## Guy Bacos

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Yeah, but you’re also some freak of nature able to churn out 4-to-12 quality demos per library despite undergoing open heart surgery or whatever it was… or maybe the work ethic cause the surgery… whatever! It’s pretty awesome!
> 
> *and accompanying videos! How does the man do it!


That's very nice Stephen, thanks!

That's what happens when you have the greatest boss in the world, work with great people, and much credit to the woman behind the artist.


----------



## AndyP

What I really like is how reliable the software works and how consistent and sensible the libraries are created.

VEPro runs like clockwork and has opened up new possibilities for me. Bugs are fixed quickly and sonically VSL has also evolved. 

The Synchron Player is next to OPUS my favorite player.

Not that I like to use other libraries, but I can't imagine life without VSL.


----------



## Noeticus

Guy Bacos is a genius!

Yup. 

And, Paul Kopf has a voice of gold!

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Guy Bacos said:


> That's very nice Stephen, thanks!
> 
> That's what happens when you have the greatest boss in the world, work with great people, and much credit to the woman behind the artist.


Actually Guy, with many of your demos and instructional videos I am only paying real attention about half the time. The rest of the time, I'm simply kicking back and enjoying listening to the music. Please keep doing what you are doing.

Also, We must mention @Ben, who is a superb ambassador for the brand. It's very clear (and I suspect this applies to most of their team) that it's a rather more than just a job. 

However, I will be having words soon with VSL, as a Synchron Harp is seriously overdue......


----------



## Guy Bacos

Noeticus said:


> Guy Bacos is a genius!
> 
> Yup.



I know it's well-intentioned, thanks,  but let's not use that word loosely.

Otherwise, what word will we use to describe true geniuses?


----------



## StillLife

I 'only' have Elite Strings, and I love it.
Pondering to get Synchronized Solo Strings, would have already bought them, but maybe Synchron Solo Strings is round the corner...?
Customer support, demoing, return policy, resale. All on top of the extreme quality of sampling and the playability. VSL deserves an award.


----------



## MaxOctane

Guy Bacos said:


> I know it's well-intentioned, thanks,  but let's not use that word loosely.
> 
> Otherwise, what word will we use to describe true geniuses?


Albert Einstein was a Bacos.


----------



## dunamisstudio

I started out with VI Special Edition 1. I'll admit I was overwhelmed at first with how the player worked. Tried to learn it. Bought other company libraries along the way. But when Synchron libraries started releasing I was hooked. Over past couple years, I've picked up Synchron-ized Special Editions 1-4, BBO Bundle, Synchron Brass and Synchron Strings Pro.

Now waiting to see if Synchron Woodwinds and possible Solo Strings will come out before getting more of the Synchronized versions. I still would like to get Synchron Percussion too.


----------



## madfloyd

dunamisstudio said:


> I started out with VI Special Edition 1. I'll admit I was overwhelmed at first with how the player worked. Tried to learn it. Bought other company libraries along the way. But when Synchron libraries started releasing I was hooked. Over past couple years, I've picked up Synchron-ized Special Editions 1-4, BBO Bundle, Synchron Brass and Synchron Strings Pro.
> 
> Now waiting to see if Synchron Woodwinds and possible Solo Strings will come out before getting more of the Synchronized versions. I still would like to get Synchron Percussion too.


I also started out with the Special Editions and was overwhelmed at the software. Kept meaning to learn it but then started buying other libraries and never went back until very recently.


----------



## mscp

MaxOctane said:


> Albert Einstein was a Bacos.


I called him once Mr. Bacos. It's the least I can do as he should actually be called Dr. Bacos! Amazing compositions.


----------



## PaulieDC

Guy Bacos said:


> I can tell you that VSL has been keeping me on my toes for the past few years with all of these amazing new libraries.


Ya THINK? How many demos you have done! I hope they gifted you stock. 

Just came across "Pulse", what a _great_ work and glad you are doing well!


----------



## Chris Richter

Super cool all of you are happy 
I also think the company is great. The “try it out” mentality is awesome and such a great offer. I would love other developers to adopt this. You really must be proud of your product if you do this. 

Unfortunately my experience with Synchron Strings Pro hasn’t been that great. Phasing in the Basses and Cellos on long notes. Also the same noises in Violas on 3 adjacent pitches.
The player is crashing in Reaper when loading a project. And while it has so much to offer in customization it is not possible to change the velocity response, which I personally find quite surprising.

So to me it isn’t all roses. HOWEVER, I am able to return the library if all the good aspects of it in the end don’t convince me to keep it and I already can’t wait to get my hands on Elite Strings and Synchron Brass


----------



## ptram

Chris Richter said:


> it is not possible to change the velocity response


I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but you can change the dynamic range with one of the sliders in the Perform tab. Also, you can edit the envelope of a single articulation in the Edit tab, in case it's th attack transient you want to fine-tune.

Paolo


----------



## Chris Richter

Thx @ptram, my intent was to layer a staccato patch with the auto speed legato. The quietest staccatos were too loud in relation to the legato. Your suggestions are great (and I am aware of both) but unfortunately don’t work out as far as I can tell.

In all other respects I think the Synchron Player has awesome features overall and I‘d be more than happy to use it besides my Kontakt libraries (the crashes might be system specific - furthermore I use VEP anyways so those aren’t a deal breaker).


----------



## ptram

Chris Richter said:


> my intent was to layer a staccato patch with the auto speed legato. The quietest staccatos were too loud in relation to the legato.


Could the Mix slider in the Edit page help lowering the staccato volume?

I don't know the structure of the patch you were building, but I’m thinking that the staccato could have been mixed in gradually with a Velocity Dimension Controller.

Paolo


----------



## Erisno

Chris Richter said:


> Thx @ptram, my intent was to layer a staccato patch with the auto speed legato. The quietest staccatos were too loud in relation to the legato. Your suggestions are great (and I am aware of both) but unfortunately don’t work out as far as I can tell.
> 
> In all other respects I think the Synchron Player has awesome features overall and I‘d be more than happy to use it besides my Kontakt libraries (the crashes might be system specific - furthermore I use VEP anyways so those aren’t a deal breaker).


Also, make sure that the layered staccatos have the velocity crossfade option turned off in the edit tab.


----------



## Casiquire

Offering dynamic range control of individual articulations is definitely not the norm. For that particular situation I'd just use a separate track


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

As a business case it’s interesting to see a company first introduce a unique way of sampling instruments (with Silent Stage), all the time touting the advantages of this approach compared to the competition, then years later make a 180 and effectively abandon their unique approach in favor of recording things in a “real” space, just like their competitors have been doing along. Not only have VSL pulled this off - they have also managed to sell the “new” approach to the same people who bought into the whole Silent Stage story from previously. And thus keep these as customers.

Don’t get me wrong here: I’m not anti-VSL. I love so many things about the company - their QC, their customer service, their try-period for their libraries, their constant innovation, the quality of their samples (if you like the sound of the Synchron Stage naturally). It just baffles me how that 180 was possible.

Yeah, I know, now I have messed up the fanboy thread with some criticism 🙂


----------



## muziksculp

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> As a business case it’s interesting to see a company first introduce a unique way of sampling instruments (with Silent Stage), all the time touting the advantages of this approach compared to the competition, then years later make a 180 and effectively abandon their unique approach in favor of recording things in a “real” space, just like their competitors have been doing along. Not only have VSL pulled this off - they have also managed to sell the “new” approach to the same people who bought into the whole Silent Stage story from previously. And thus keep these as customers.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong here: I’m not anti-VSL. I love so many things about the company - their QC, their customer service, their try-period for their libraries, their constant innovation, the quality of their samples (if you like the sound of the Synchron Stage naturally). It just baffles me how that 180 was possible.
> 
> Yeah, I know, now I have messed up the fanboy thread with some criticism 🙂


By using advanced subliminal Hypnosis techniques, they were very successful at making the transition from Silent Stage, to the Synchron Stage possible, while keeping the fanboyism well and alive all along. 

A very smooth transition from one philosophy, to a completely opposing one.


----------



## madfloyd

I wonder why they chose the Synchron location.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

muziksculp said:


> By using advanced subliminal Hypnosis techniques, they were very successful at making the *transition* from Silent Stage, to the Synchron Stage possible, while keeping the fanboyism well and alive all along.
> 
> A very smooth *transition* from one philosophy, to a completely opposing one.


I saw what you did there! 😃


----------



## SlHarder

madfloyd said:


> I wonder why they chose the Synchron location.











A Sound History – Touring VSL's Synchron Stage


KVR Audio Interview: Based in Vienna, Austria, the Synchron Stage (Synchronhalle) was built in the early 1940s as part of a movie production complex. Amongst other films, it was used to record orchestras and do post-produ...




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Starting out in 2016, for me, it wasn’t about the silent stage or the synchron stage. It was all about being able to convincingly render basic musical tasks. 

The VIpro2 player was packed with tweaking mechanisms that allowed for an incredibly high number of customizations.

When the Synchron series was released, VSL took those principles and applied them to a wet library, then improved on the out-of-the-box playability of the new libraries.

So, it’s not totally a 180 in approach as much as it is building on a philosophy established in the genesis of the company: make libraries that can pull off any musical task.

plus… they already recorded every single solo orchestral acoustic instrument there is… sometimes twice. Then, recorded a ton of various ensemble sizes. What was left to sample on the Silent Stage??? 😉


----------



## ptram

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> all the time touting the advantages of this approach compared to the competition, then years later make a 180 and effectively abandon their unique approach in favor of recording things in a “real” space


Have they abandoned the old 'dry' libraries, instead of continuing to release new products based on them? This makes me very sad! :(

Paolo


----------



## Toecutter

mscp said:


> I can't understand why there has been talks about how "perfect" and "boring" these libraries are


Probably old libraries, they are a bit too clean and sterile. That changed with the introduction of Synhcron stage, I bought a few of the new libraries and they sound amazing.


----------



## muziksculp

Toecutter said:


> Probably old libraries, they are a bit too clean and sterile. That changed with the introduction of Synhcron stage, I bought a few of the new libraries and they sound amazing.


Yup.. Once you try the Synchron Libraries, there is no going back


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

ptram said:


> Have they abandoned the old 'dry' libraries, instead of continuing to release new products based on them? This makes me very sad! :(
> 
> Paolo


If you ask VSL, they’ll say the old ‘dry’ libraries have not been abandoned; people can still buy those libraries. But VSL is only releasing either “pure” Synchron libraries or Synchronized versions of their ‘dry’ libraries - no new ‘dry’ libraries have been released for quite a while. What’s more, the VI player as I understand it will only receive maintenance updates for the foreseeable future. Meanwhile VSL is busy working on their Synchron player. And the old ‘dry’ libraries are not being marketed a whole lot on their homepage anymore. Instead the link to those libraries have been moved so it’s the last thing you see under Products, whereas the Synchron libraries is the first thing. So, abandoned is not the correct term to use, which is why I wrote “effectively abandoned”.


----------



## richhickey

muziksculp said:


> Yup.. Once you try the Synchron Libraries, there is no going back


That couldn't be less true. Chamber strings and woodwinds are better in their VI versions than synchronized, the VI solo brass have way more presence and articulations than Synchron, etc. Eventually you'll get tired of the sound of Synchron Stage and move on to greener fields as people endlessly do with wet libraries.

They moved on from silent stage since essentially they had "done it all". What they did with the VI series has never been surpassed in terms of attention to detail, consistency, comprehensiveness and quality. It represents the golden age of sampling, building up over decades. Now they are in the library du jour business like every other company.

My advice is - buy from the VI series every time they are on sale, and insist they maintain the player or port them *intact* to synchron player.. The advantages of dry libs will continue to exist, for those that value them.


----------



## muziksculp

richhickey said:


> That couldn't be less true. Chamber strings and woodwinds are better in their VI versions than synchronized, the VI solo brass have way more presence and articulations than Synchron, etc. Eventually you'll get tired of the sound of Synchron Stage and move on to greener fields as people endlessly do with wet libraries.
> 
> They moved on from silent stage since essentially they had "done it all". What they did with the VI series has never been surpassed in terms of attention to detail, consistency, comprehensiveness and quality. It represents the golden age of sampling, building up over decades. Now they are in the library du jour business like every other company.
> 
> My advice is - buy from the VI series every time they are on sale, and insist they maintain the player or port them *intact* to synchron player.. The advantages of dry libs will continue to exist, for those that value them.


Use whatever makes you more productive, and happy. For me it's Synchron version, for you VI. 

Having a choice is a good thing.


----------



## Dewdman42

I think the original vision with dry libraries and MIR is the way I prefer it also, and agree with Richhickey, VSL basically ran out of stuff to make in that format. Though, interesting things beyond that have been done in the Synchron series in some of the details...besides just making them wet. I wish VSL would continue to innovate and expand upon the dry libraries with similar improvements..but I agree, we aren't seeing that happen now. Maybe never will, we shall see. The dry libraries are still highly useful and of course VSL will continue to sell them as long as there are people interested in using it, there is no reason not to. They are a somewhat smallish company and have to focus their efforts where the money is.

I do think that "the market" is directing them to make wet libraries...just spend some time on this very forum to see that far more people seem to appreciate wet libraries then those that want the dry library approach. They are just competing with the rest of the companies to get marketshare of that wet library market which seems to be where the money is now. Can't really blame VSL for that. In the long run there is a lot more money since new Wet library concepts can continue to come out. They also made a substantial investment in the Synchron facility. So like it or not, this will likely be the approach taken by VSL for the foreseeable future.

MIR is getting a big update as we speak, so apparently dry libraries are not completely off the radar.


----------



## muziksculp

Dewdman42 said:


> MIR is getting a big update as we speak


Interesting. I didn't know about this.

Do you know what the update will add/improve ?

EDIT :

OK, so I see on the VSL forum, there is talk about *MIR-3D*.

Here is a quote from Dietz on the VSL forum :

" MIR 3D is already "a thing", and as a matter of fact we just had another virtual developer meeting on Skype today. As you put it so nicely, it's indeed basically "MIR on steroids" - meaning that the underlying concept hasn't changed, but most (if not all) of the engine, the GUI, the preset management, even the RoomPacks have either been completely overhauled or even redesigned from scratch. Things are looking good already, but there are still some hurdles here and there which are more difficult to overcome than we thought. "

Here is a later quote (June) from Dietz on VSL forum : 

" MIR 3D is still work-in-progress, so there might be changes in the feature set in general or specific changes I can't anticipate, but since you asked, I'll try to give you an idea:

- MIR 3D will based on 3rd order Ambisonics throughout its whole signal path, but of course you will be able to decode in 1st order like MIR Pro does, too. We plan to allow for a painless transition from MIR Pro to MIR 3D (not the other way round, for obvious reasons).

- There _will_ be sonic differences for several reasons, so if you need bit-identical recalls you will have switch back to Pro. 3D and Pro can't coexist side-by-side, otherwise there would be no straight-forward way to migrate existing templates to the new version.

- Format-wise the sky is the limit, from a technical POV.  MIR 3D will enhance the existing concept of "capsule-based" decoding (i.e. the individual capsules of the virtual microphone arrays we have in MIR Pro) with an approach that could be called "coefficient-based decoding". The latter can be seen as a way to sculpt and organize the Ambisonics output from a loudspeaker-perspective rather than a microphone-perspective. Sounds a bit confusing, I know. 8-) ... In general, things get _really_ complex quickly when dealing with HOA, so there will be (or better: will _have_ to be) Output Format Presets to deal with multi-channel mixes. 

- These output formats will include all typical surround- and 3D-configurations, some of them maybe even in several flavours. MIR 3D will also be able to deliver the un-decoded Ambisonics audio stream, which opens whole new areas of use-cases. But MIR 3D can _not_ output Dolby Atmos-metadata. You will most likely integrate its chosen, discrete multi-channel output in form of so-called "beds" with your Atmos mix. There are no moving "Objects" in MIR Pro, so that's a non-issue for now.

- A final word of the notion "3D" in context of MIR: As you all know, MIR is based on impulse responses from real halls. IOW: If there was no IR source position, then there's nothing we can put a signal in. Of course we found ways to interpolate and do some other nice trickery, but please keep in mind that this is _not_ an algorithmic reverb engine, so don't expect the option to have a singer flying through the hall.  MIR all about a holistic, enveloping presentation of real (!) rooms and the way instruments (or other sound sources) interact with them.

... let me repeat that this info is based on the most recent developments, but things still might change for the actual release version! "


----------



## Alchemedia

Germain B said:


> Elite Strings almost got me but I resisted... still resisting as there is a new update + discount.


What's the general consensus on Elite Strings?


----------



## muziksculp

*MIR 3D* might be the heavenly sonic space for our dry libraries to bloom, and come alive in. 

Very exciting stuff, as usual from VSL.


----------



## ptram

muziksculp said:


> Use whatever makes you more productive, and happy. For me it's Synchron version, for you VI.


I'm in the uncomfortable position of being more productive with both. So I have to spend for duplicate sounds…

In my personal case, I like to continue using the old instruments + MIR for projects requiring ambience, ensemble and seating other than those of a modern orchestra in a recording stage. I'm transitioning from the old to the new player, because it often offers something more (complete second violins, more layered/xfading patches, a powerful FX chain saved with the sounds…).

I'm also using the new wet libraries for projects requiring a big resonant orchestra, recorded in a cinema studio. I'm also extending its use to mock-ups of classic pieces, if I don't want to go for a philologist approach. Wagner sounds great in a recording stage!

I also use them mixed, since there are still instruments not ported. Surprising, those old sterile sounds sound lively and convincing next to the new wet sounds!

Paolo


----------



## ptram

Dewdman42 said:


> I wish VSL would continue to innovate and expand upon the dry libraries with similar improvements..but I agree, we aren't seeing that happen now.


…but they will have to make Synchron Stage B work! <grin>

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp

One of the huge advantages of using the Synchron Player instead of the older VI-Pro for me, is the Automatic Articulation set that is exchanged between Studio One Pro 5.3 and Synchron Player, so much more efficient, and comfortable to work with. Not going back to VI-Pro. unless I really have to.


----------



## Germain B

Alchemedia said:


> What's the general consensus on Elite Strings?


Can't really say. Can only speak for myself, but people seem to like it..
I just love small strings ensembles and Elite seems to be (to my eyes) the perfect combination in sound, playability, tweakability (in terms of articulations and mics/mix).
Add the Synchron player on top of that it's hard to resist.


----------



## Dietz

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> It just baffles me how that 180 was possible.


Everything that VSL wanted to record had been recorded in that non-reverberant style already anyway - time for something new. 

This doesn't mean that the samples of the original concept now somehow magically dissolve.  Personally, I still think this approach allows for more creative freedom, but admittedly it requires more effort and commitment, too.


----------



## gaucho

Apparently one must purchase an ilock protection plan each year for the rest of ones life. If you don’t, and you lose the key, they will charge you 50% of total product cost as punishment, to reauthorize. Even if you prove your identity and purchase.

this doesn’t feel hospitable.


----------



## Dewdman42

That was the case withe elicensor, it is not yet known whether the same policy will persist with iLok.


----------



## Casiquire

gaucho said:


> Apparently one must purchase an ilock protection plan each year for the rest of ones life. If you don’t, and you lose the key, they will charge you 50% of total product cost as punishment, to reauthorize. Even if you prove your identity and purchase.
> 
> this doesn’t feel hospitable.


Or you could use the cloud. We don't know these details just yet


----------



## DaddyO

Dewdman42 said:


> That was the case withe elicensor, it is not yet known whether the same policy will persist with iLok.





gaucho said:


> Apparently one must purchase an ilock protection plan each year for the rest of ones life. If you don’t, and you lose the key, they will charge you 50% of total product cost as punishment, to reauthorize. Even if you prove your identity and purchase.
> 
> this doesn’t feel hospitable.


In which case the elicenser protetction "renewal" is every two years rather than the one year referenced by gaucho. Still don't like it a bit.

To VSL it has been a necessary protection against piracy. If they didn't charge it they'd have increase their prices to cover the loss.

To VSL customers it feels like a VSL protection racket. "Give us this much every two years or we'll destroy your business. You shouldn't complain, you can always choose to close and relocate your business voluntarily, or never open it in our territory in the first place."

I say this as a happy owner of many a VSL library.


----------



## ptram

Dewdman42 said:


> That was the case withe elicensor, it is not yet known whether the same policy will persist with iLok.


If they will use the iLock's Zero Downtime system, it should work more or less in the same way.

Paolo


----------



## Ben

ptram said:


> If they will use the iLock's Zero Downtime system, it should work more or less in the same way.
> 
> Paolo


You will be able to use iLok's Zero Downtime.


----------



## Dewdman42

Not to beat a dead horse, on a thread that is supposed to be appreciating vsl products no less; but zero downtime is NOT the equivalent of VSL’s current situation. VSL’s current situation is that if you lose or damage your dongle; you have essentially destroyed your software license and cannot restore it without paying perhaps 50% of an already large investment to buy it again.

That is NOT typical of iLok products. Usually if such a thing occurs it is possible to restore your license for little to no cost, But it just might not happen immediately. Zero downtime is to be able to literally have zero downtime.

The question that remains to be answered from VSL is if they are going to require zero downtime or any other kind of insurance to avoid losing your expensive software license in the case of loss or damage.

I personally have so much invested in VSL products all sitting on a fragile dongle that the two year protection is mandatory but annoying. Others that have only, say, vepro; have to pay a hefty insurance premium to protect their software license worth a few hundred bucks.

This issue is more to do with elicensor limitations and Vsl’s inability with it to ensure absolute zero-piracy. Perhaps iLok is better in this regard due to phoning home? I’m not sure about that but most people are still waiting to hear whether vsl will consider a license destroyed if and when a dongle is lost or destroyed. Many people don’t need actual zero downtime protection. Ilok is the best copy protection in the business so hopefully it will not be necessary to ha doe things the same way as has been the case in the past but it is yet to be seen or explained how vsl will handle lost or destroyed iLok dongles when no extra insurance is in place.

This is new territory. Nearly all other software manufacturers do not require any additional insurance so it’s not like there is any precedent other then Vsl’s own precedent on elicensor. Until they make an official statement it’s just guess work for now


----------



## ptram

Dewdman42 said:


> zero downtime is NOT the equivalent of VSL’s current situation. VSL’s current situation is that if you lose or damage your dongle; you have essentially destroyed your software license and cannot restore it without paying perhaps 50% of an already large investment to buy it again.


As you say a few lines below, since a few years you can purchase from VSL an insurance, costing a bit more than Zero Downtime (five euros more, if I'm not wrong). You get the same warranties.

With no paid insurance, iLok will not assist you in recovering licenses from a lost key, and will attempt to recover them from a broken key, but only if this is possible.

Paolo


----------



## Dewdman42

Yea I am aware, I am currently using Vsl’s insurance. But you are missing my point and the point that has existed for years, which is that we are pretty much REQUIRED to pay for Vsl’s version of zero downtime in order to avoid catastrophic loss. Zero downtime is not meant to insure against catastrophic loss it is meant to save time to avoid inconvenience of a lost or damaged dongle.

Only vsl imposes this “requirement” of destroying the existence of your license without insurance and from their silence on the matter as to how it will be under iLok we have to conclude that will continue to be the case with iLok.


----------



## Dewdman42

And by the way I continue to love all my vsl products, I consider them best in class; and in my case I am fine with paying the insurance. Just keeping the facts straight


----------



## ptram

Dewdman42 said:


> we have to conclude that will continue to be the case with iLok.


If you read the description of ZDT, and you will read between the lines, you will see that without a paid ZDT formula there will be the same level of support with iLok as with VSL with no insurance. That means that if you break a key you will have to send it to iLok, and they will try to recover what they can. If you lose the key, it's no longer their matter, but of the library's developer. So, no, no change that can be foreseen.

Paolo


----------



## Dewdman42

There has still been a possibility in my mind for vsl to be better then that under ilok because it can be theorized that iLok technology is perhaps good enough that Vsl will feel more comfortable restoring our licenses on a completely lost or destroyed iLok without risk of them losing revenue. That was arguably the case in the past that elicensor had cracks in its own platform that motivated vsl to protect themselves with the policies they have had. But iLok is superior tech and this may not need to be the case any longer.

Vsl remains silent on this point so for now we can only conclude that the same danger exists for Vsl users so zero downtime should be considered mandatory. Or use the cloud approach


----------



## Ben

Dewdman42 said:


> Vsl remains silent on this point so for now we can only conclude that the same danger exists for Vsl users so zero downtime should be considered mandatory. Or use the cloud approach


We'll make an official announcement with all the details when the time is right. I can only say that we are working on the transition and we make good progress. And of course we look into improving the user experience as well.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Ben said:


> I can only say that *we are working on the transition* and we make good progress.


I take it you guys are working on many different transitions! 😃 😎


----------



## Ben

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I take it you guys are working on many different transitions! 😃 😎


Of course it's much more then just changing the label; we are working with on many fronts at the same time


----------



## gaucho

Do non-dongle libraries which instead use software authorization, fail to adequately avoid theft?


----------



## Casiquire

gaucho said:


> Do non-dongle libraries which instead use software authorization, fail to adequately avoid theft?


Pretty much. Most especially Kontakt


----------



## Virtuoso

Dear Santa,
My name is Andrew and I am 51 years old. I have been very good this year. For Christmas I would really really really like Synchron Woodwinds on iLok. Thx bai!


----------



## gaucho

Casiquire said:


> Pretty much. Most especially Kontakt


I thought the manufacturers must authorize to unlock the plug in.
Is Theft done through reauthorization on a new computer while the old authorization is still active?

There must be a way to protect the sounds without hardware


----------



## Casiquire

gaucho said:


> I thought the manufacturers must authorize to unlock the plug in.
> Is Theft done through reauthorization on a new computer while the old authorization is still active?
> 
> There must be a way to protect the sounds without hardware


No, my understanding is that Kontakt itself can be cracked. So the issue of authorizations doesn't even matter.


----------



## richhickey

I'm missing how moaning about dongles is a form of fanboyism. The thrill of this thread is gone.

I'm still a VSL fan though.


----------



## Noeticus

Once more.... VSL is the best of the best!


----------



## ism

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> As a business case it’s interesting to see a company first introduce a unique way of sampling instruments (with Silent Stage), all the time touting the advantages of this approach compared to the competition, then years later make a 180 and effectively abandon their unique approach in favor of recording things in a “real” space, just like their competitors have been doing along. Not only have VSL pulled this off - they have also managed to sell the “new” approach to the same people who bought into the whole Silent Stage story from previously. And thus keep these as customers.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong here: I’m not anti-VSL. I love so many things about the company - their QC, their customer service, their try-period for their libraries, their constant innovation, the quality of their samples (if you like the sound of the Synchron Stage naturally). It just baffles me how that 180 was possible.
> 
> Yeah, I know, now I have messed up the fanboy thread with some criticism 🙂


If you look at the original Spitfire Solo Strings from about ~10 years ago, it's legato patch is only implemented with the tree mic, and in the videos they said it just wasn't possible for their legato sampling techniques to work with more than one mic.

Fast forward 5 or 10 years, and this problem has now been solved in sampling technology, and very convincingly.

So it makes perfect sense to me that - at the time - silent stage and the accompanying technique and technology pioneered by VSL was a very, very Great Leap Forward in sampling. It solved some very real problems (or at least got some very thorny complexity out of the way to allow real problems to be solved with the available technology and known technique). The first time I heard the VSL cello, messing about with the Kontakt Factory blissfully naive of what I would find therein, it literally brought tears to my eyes.

But fast forward 15 or 20 years, and it seems to me that the Silent Stage techniques has hit a certain limit, or at least diminishing returns. Moreover, advances in sampling amidst the messiness of wet, multi-mic sampling have substantially solved many of the problems that the necessitated the Silent State innovation in the first place.


I don't feel recording bone dry was ever a feature. It was a necessary evil in order to solve other problems. Investments in Mir and such have done a lot to (at least partially) mitigate this necessary evil of dryness. But outside of a very stylized sound, I don't think it was ever a feature in itself. Its merits arose from the other problems in sampling that it provided a means to solve.


So while there may well be other market driven factors behind the shift to Synchron (in the simple empirical fact of the demand for wet samples), far from a 180, it also seems a perfectly natural progression to move to a multi-mic wet space, and to focusing of solving new problems in sampling that have yet to be solved, for which the bone dry approach is no longer really necessary.


----------



## muk

On top of what @ism wrote, there's also a pragmatic reason for this step. VSL has already sampled all standard instruments, and then some, at Silent Stage. If they continue to record there, it will have to be more and more niche products. On the other hand, the company has about 30 permanent employees. They need a certain turnaround of products, and that is probably not achieveable with old products only. So what are the options, then? You can reduce the fix costs. That would probably mean to reduce the number of employees. Or you create new products that people need and don't already have. The Synchron Stage clearly opened a path for VSL here. Now they can record the same instrument catalogue again, but with a different approach. And they have a venue for film music recordings. A diversification that gives another stream of income.


----------



## Casiquire

I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc


And there are so many instruments left beyond orchestral, e.g. pan flute, duduk, bagpipe, you name it. Just to mention a few I wished I had with the dry-and-silent approach, and especially with VSL's quality.


----------



## ptram

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc


I'm not one of those thinking that they have done absolutely everything to complete their catalogue, but probably next to it. I still miss baroque and classical instruments, despite the first ones being Viennese if not for the fact that Harnoncourt was from that city, and the second one because the classical style is appropriately called the "Viennese Classical School".

At the same time, it's hard to find another collection so large to include even extremely rare instruments, like the heckelphone, a tam-tam played according to Stockhausen's instructions, a verrophone and the bass waterphone.

As you know, they increased the number of dynamic layers with Synchron Strings I. It was not very well received. With Synchron Strings Pro they reduced the number of dynamic layers of the main patch to just two, and I think it was a success.

As for having samples with more 'movement', I'm personally inclined to doubt they will ever do it. It's a subtle thing, but I think that their customers are looking in their collections exactly that character nearly unique to VSL: predictability. The sound is there, surgically accurate, and it's your job making it come alive. Fritz Lang, one of the first ones to bring an automaton in the cinema, was also from Vienna.



Pixelpoet1985 said:


> And there are so many instruments left beyond orchestral, e.g. pan flute, duduk, bagpipe, you name it.


My bet is that their core business is in the instruments of the Occidental art tradition. I'm happy they are focusing on it, because when you start exploring other cultures (maybe even just the Danubian folk tradition), the time needed to develop even the very basic catalog with the usual care VSL put into their things would be breathtaking.

Paolo


----------



## Casiquire

ptram said:


> I'm not one of those thinking that they have done absolutely everything to complete their catalogue, but probably next to it. I still miss baroque and classical instruments, despite the first ones being Viennese if not for the fact that Harnoncourt was from that city, and the second one because the classical style is appropriately called the "Viennese Classical School".
> 
> At the same time, it's hard to find another collection so large to include even extremely rare instruments, like the heckelphone, a tam-tam played according to Stockhausen's instructions, a verrophone and the bass waterphone.
> 
> As you know, they increased the number of dynamic layers with Synchron Strings I. It was not very well received. With Synchron Strings Pro they reduced the number of dynamic layers of the main patch to just two, and I think it was a success.
> 
> As for having samples with more 'movement', I'm personally inclined to doubt they will ever do it. It's a subtle thing, but I think that their customers are looking in their collections exactly that character nearly unique to VSL: predictability. The sound is there, surgically accurate, and it's your job making it come alive. Fritz Lang, one of the first ones to bring an automaton in the cinema, was also from Vienna.
> 
> 
> My bet is that their core business is in the instruments of the Occidental art tradition. I'm happy they are focusing on it, because when you start exploring other cultures (maybe even just the Danubian folk tradition), the time needed to develop even the very basic catalog with the usual care VSL put into their things would be breathtaking.
> 
> Paolo


Hmm i don't see it quite the same way. SSP also included soft patches to extend that dynamic range further, and ever since SSP they've been using movement and performance sampling as part of their pitch. Clearly they realize these are things the market wants. SS1 was a misfire in a lot of different ways, movement among them. They had to update it to include more expressive playing.


----------



## ptram

Casiquire said:


> since SSP they've been using movement and performance sampling as part of their pitch


Are you referring to the _Espressivo_ articulation (the one that slightly swelling at the beginning), and the various other swells?

The _Espressivo_ is indeed new in their catalogue, as far as I remember. This word was already used, but for _molto vibrato_ types of articulations.

The swells were already there, but probably not so well illuminated. They were in the extended part of the instrument, and often collected in a remote part of the presets. However, they were there.

Paolo


----------



## Casiquire

ptram said:


> Are you referring to the _Espressivo_ articulation (the one that slightly swelling at the beginning), and the various other swells?
> 
> The _Espressivo_ is indeed new in their catalogue, as far as I remember. This word was already used, but for _molto vibrato_ types of articulations.
> 
> The swells were already there, but probably not so well illuminated. They were in the extended part of the instrument, and often collected in a remote part of the presets. However, they were there.
> 
> Paolo


I mean the Cantabile which i think are included in SSP too. They sound really good to my ears!


----------



## Dewdman42

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc



This is what I think too.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc



Concerning "movement":

I don't know anything about scripting, but VSL has a large (if not the largest) collection of dynamic patches in the VI series. They could make something like the arc legatos in 8Dio's Adagio series; that the legato landing note crossfades into one of those dynamics. And one could control this by velocity, for instance. I have so many other ideas/concepts which are primarily based on the performance of the player (speed, velocity, note duration) ... actually some ideas are derived from other developers who are miles head in this regard. VSL introduced good ideas in the SYNCHRON libraries (e.g. espressivo), but you have to key-switch yourself to death. A more performance-based approach would be welcome, but I know that it's not VSL's philosophy.


----------



## ism

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc


That's a good point. 

But maybe a more likely scenario is more that it's about diminishing returns: which is going to more dramatically push sampling towards making better music: adding an addition 14 dynamics layers (or whatever) to silent stage libraries (for which I conjecture there are diminishing returns), or taking silent stage techniques and adapting and updating them for a wet multi-mic set up?


----------



## Casiquire

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Concerning "movement":
> 
> I don't know anything about scripting, but VSL has a large (if not the largest) collection of dynamic patches in the VI series. They could make something like the arc legatos in 8Dio's Adagio series; that the legato landing note crossfades into one of those dynamics. And one could control this by velocity, for instance. I have so many other ideas/concepts which are primarily based on the performance of the player (speed, velocity, note duration) ... actually some ideas are derived from other developers who are miles head in this regard. VSL introduced good ideas in the SYNCHRON libraries (e.g. espressivo), but you have to key-switch yourself to death. A more performance-based approach would be welcome, but I know that it's not VSL's philosophy.


Those dynamic patches are wonderful and there's so much potential! Great point. I think i even asked whether there are any plans for Synchron to Synch (see what i did there) to the host tempo for patches like that to better fit our music. Between their meticulous sample quality and their comprehensive articulations and instruments, there are so many possibilities


----------



## Dewdman42

ism said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> But maybe a more likely scenario is more that it's about diminishing returns: which is going to more dramatically push sampling towards making better music: adding an addition 14 dynamics layers (or whatever) to silent stage libraries (for which I conjecture there are diminishing returns), or taking silent stage techniques and adapting and updating them for a wet multi-mic set up?


uhm... silent stage doesn't need multi-mics, that defeats the point. Synchron is the answer to multi-mic and Synchron is not a dry stage. Two entirely different approaches, both have their merits, but multi-mic is not needed for silent stage approach.

but where the silent stage could be updated, is with some of the innovative things having NOTHING to do with the Synchron stage or multi-mics; which have been brought into the Synchron libraries...because VSL did accomplish new things with perhaps more layers, or better legatos, or expressive playing sampled, etc.. It could be nice to see some of that come out in silent stage format for those of us that prefer using MIR Pro.

The problem as I see it, is that in some cases they would need to resample entire instruments in silent stage format, in order to bring that. Not many of us that paid thousands for Cube would probably be willing to pay the same amount all over again for a slightly improved silent stage collection... It just is what it is...it is a diminishing return as far as money and the market and what VSL can gain from it to even do it at all. There is a lot more money, for the time being, in Synchron wet libraries...but in a year or two they are going to run out of those things to do also...they will stretch the limit of BBO for a while doing more creative kinds of thing...but I don't know where VSL goes from there....the next obvious thing will be to record wet libraries in rooms they don't own. and I suspect that eventually they will do that.


----------



## Petrucci

I would Love many more things recorded at Synchron - Solo strings, Big Ethic instruments collection, various cinematic percussion like Dorado, "band" instruments like amplified basses, guitars, electric organs, keys etc, Big jazz library and so on! Given awesome Synchron Player, VSL meticulous sampling approach and programming, Synchron stage sound and possibilities to unite many instruments in one place - there are years of recording shead!


----------



## ptram

Casiquire said:


> I think i even asked whether there are any plans for Synchron to Synch (see what i did there) to the host tempo for patches like that to better fit our music.


If I understand correctly what you want to do, I think it can already be done.

I’m not at the studio, but I seem to recollect that the Time Stretch function in Synchron Player defaults to 120 bpm. This means that each second of the original dynamic patch corresponds to two quarters. One 4/4 bar is two seconds.

I don't know in the Synchron libraries, but in the VI/SYzd ones the duration is clearly stated. Two seconds, three or four seconds, and so on.

Synch the Time Stretch to the host tempo, and you should have a perfect match of the duration in bars. If the original dynamic patch is 4 seconds, it is two bars long. Change the Tempo, and you have the same patch lasting two bars, but at the new Tempo.

Paolo


----------



## iMovieShout

Whilst on the VSL subject, this might be of interest to some folk that are using Vienna Ensemble Pro or Touchscreens, or both !! With *x12 VEP7 Servers* and *14000 tracks* in a Nuendo template !!


----------



## Casiquire

ptram said:


> If I understand correctly what you want to do, I think it can already be done.
> 
> I’m not at the studio, but I seem to recollect that the Time Stretch function in Synchron Player defaults to 120 bpm. This means that each second of the original dynamic patch corresponds to two quarters. One 4/4 bar is two seconds.
> 
> I don't know in the Synchron libraries, but in the VI/SYzd ones the duration is clearly stated. Two seconds, three or four seconds, and so on.
> 
> Synch the Time Stretch to the host tempo, and you should have a perfect match of the duration in bars. If the original dynamic patch is 4 seconds, it is two bars long. Change the Tempo, and you have the same patch lasting two bars, but at the new Tempo.
> 
> Paolo


That does help!! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Arbee

Casiquire said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people saying that they did everything possible on the Silent Stage. Almost everything they recorded could use a modernized version with more dynamic layers, better espressivo libraries with more recorded movement, etc


Agree. I'm repeating a point I made quite a while ago but, with the benefit of hindsight and experience with MIR Pro, I'd suggest VSL might have learnt a few things about the interaction between the original VI series silent stage and MIR Pro. This leads me to imagine they could take the VI (re-recorded) + MIR integrated package to a whole new level of control, expression, flexibility and precision. THAT would certainly get my attention!


----------



## Rudianos

I don't suppose anyone has a demo of Synchron Strings 1 versus Pro versus anything else. Like the same song ... control environment experiment. Considering a buy but I am not sure which to go for. The jist of what I am hearing though is there is a forced verb?


----------



## Dewdman42

Well the good news is I had enough vouchers to buy the Synchron String Bundle STD edition. The bad news is I am now out of vouchers. 

Hope STD will be enough. I already wish I had the back row mics. But mainly I just didn't want to use literally twice as much disk space just for that. I'll have to layer in Dim strings and other stuff and stick with STD for now..

So I guess now I am becoming a multi-mic guy too. hehe.


----------



## Casiquire

Dewdman42 said:


> Well the good news is I had enough vouchers to buy the Synchron String Bundle STD edition. The bad news is I am now out of vouchers.
> 
> Hope STD will be enough. I already wish I had the back row mics. But mainly I just didn't want to use literally twice as much disk space just for that. I'll have to layer in Dim strings and other stuff and stick with STD for now..
> 
> So I guess now I am becoming a multi-mic guy too. hehe.


That's a great collection! Congrats. You'll get a lot of sound shaping out of just those mics already


----------



## holywilly

Since we have almost an entire orchestra sampled at Synchron Stage, what would you expect next from VSL?


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> Since we have almost an entire orchestra sampled at Synchron Stage, what would you expect next from VSL?


*Synchron Woodwinds *


----------



## Casiquire

muziksculp said:


> *Synchron Woodwinds *


I assume they mean AFTER Synchron


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

holywilly said:


> Since we have almost an entire orchestra sampled at Synchron Stage, what would you expect next from VSL?


Synchron Kazoos will be a gamechanger


----------



## muziksculp

Casiquire said:


> I assume they mean AFTER Synchron


Oh, I see. I think they can still sample tons of instruments in Synchron.

Look at OT, they have been releasing quite a large variety of Instruments in Teledex Stage, i.e. Tallinn, Miroire, Duplex Saxophones, Pheonix Orchestra, ..etc. I don't see why VSL can't produce more variety for their libraries like OT.

I would love them to make a Period/Baroque Orchestral library, which is more detailed when compared to Miroire, also World Instruments, i.e. (Chinese, Japanese, Middle Eastern, Indian, Irish, ..etc.)


----------



## Germain B

muziksculp said:


> Look at OT, they have been releasing quite a large variety of Instruments in Teledex Stage, i.e. Tallinn, Miroire, Saxes, Duplex Saxophones, Pheonix Orchestra, ..etc. I don't see why VSL can't produce more variety for their libraries like OT.


Tallinn and Phoenix Orchestra were not recorded in Teldex.
But I agree, there's a lot of potential, lots of instruments, ideas that could use the Synchron Stage.


----------



## Knomes

Casiquire said:


> I assume they mean AFTER Synchron





muziksculp said:


> Look at OT, they have been releasing quite a large variety of Instruments in Teledex Stage, i.e. Tallinn, Miroire, Saxes, Duplex Saxophones, Pheonix Orchestra, ..etc. I don't see why VSL can't produce more variety for their libraries like OT.


Even considering the standard orchestra, they can do the same instruments with mutes, sordino, special techniques, and so on. I think there's still a lot to do


----------



## holywilly

I wish VSL borrows instruments from Brian D'Oliveira to sample them on Synchron Stage in VSL's sampling fashion, that will be awesome!


----------



## muziksculp

Germain B said:


> Tallinn and Phoenix Orchestra were not recorded in Teldex.


Yes, that's true. But what matters here is their diversification. VSL should consider doing that as well.


----------



## Rudianos

Fill the gaps in the market. Musette Oboe - Alto Clarinet - Sub Contrabass Sax - C Melody Sax - I suppose they could also try woodwind octet - different chamber groups ... classical period orchestra - old instruments ... theme with hot artist ... the Clarinet called Sabine "Sabine Meyer" ... Klein Oboe "Alex Klein" ... Divert massive effort into making woodwinds great.


----------



## holywilly

I’m interested to see what VSL will come up with besides orchestral content. I think we have more than enough for orchestral sampling, no?


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> I’m interested to see what VSL will come up with besides orchestral content. I think we have more than enough for orchestral sampling, no?


Synchron Woodwinds, and Synchron Solo Strings are the ones I would like them to release next. Before going in other non orchestral directions.


----------



## Rich4747

What I find most interesting and valuable about VSL is that they have a solid deep platform for the future and have shown industry leading tech. and if I am to invest thousands on a journey I want it to be epic and long. I am not a fan boy because fanboys are terrible for companies as proven today. I like that they respond to criticism in a good way. I would like to see someone who is talented with orchestration and who knows the synchron player inside and out make a full set of detailed tutorials. A major opportunity for someone, because synchron will be here for a long time and users of the system are growing fast imo.

The tutorials or showcases we get now from VSL are super, hence I would like more, longer detailed and comprehensive. I have attempted to make some video's on the mechanics of synchron as you will find almost nothing besides the official video's but I am just learning orchestration. The door is open for someone or some studio or company.


----------



## holywilly

I wish Synchron Woodwinds will outperform VI woodwinds which are rock solid for over a decade. However I have faith in VSL.


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> I wish Synchron Woodwinds will outperform VI woodwinds which are rock solid for over a decade. However I have faith in VSL.


Yes, Synchron Stage Acoustics, VSL Experience, and the more advanced recording Tech/Gear can surely have a positive impact on how Synchron Woodwinds ends up sounding, imho I think it will be a highly improved version when compared to the older versions.

The same applies to the Synchron Solo Strings.


----------



## Buz

With the orchestra finally out the way, hopefully they will begin fleshing out the Stage A piano collection.


----------



## Casiquire

They still need to do muted brass too! There's a lot left to go


----------



## Iustin

Vsl is really really good, i regret starting with the others...


----------



## muziksculp

Casiquire said:


> They still need to do muted brass too! There's a lot left to go


And.... Muted Synchron Strings. That's a lot to do as well.


----------



## DaddyO

Iustin said:


> Vsl is really really good, i regret starting with the others...


This prompted me to go back to my first VI Control post in 2012. I framed the question as to how as a newbie I should approach my decision to purchase my first library.

The thread is at https://vi-control.net/community/th...ring-a-key-orchestral-library-purchase.26141/

I remember Peter Alexander, may he rest with the Lord, steered me to VSL Special Edition. I have not regretted acting on his advice for a single day since (as the library list in my signature demonstrates). Because of the advice of Peter and others, I chose a horse to ride for the journey, and that horse has proven to be a great choice. While there are other worthy libraries, I have only had to learn the VSL systems, and I have not devoted limited funds to extraneous libraries (I did buy Cinematic Strings 2 from Alex Wallbank). Pretty much all my purchases have been during very good sales or intro prices.

At the time I could not possibly have foreseen how much I would spend in the ensuing ten years, and if you had told me I would have never believed it possible. I am still limited by health issues from devoting the time and energy to accomplish a lot of what I wish I could do, but I feel like I have the best tools possible for the job.

Frankly I had no expectation in 2012 of living more than a few years, per the doctor. Yet here I am alive and kicking in 2021. Well...not really kicking, more like swinging my feet around now and then!


----------



## Michael Antrum

We also need a Synchron Harp. 

Any time in the next few days will be fine......


----------



## CT

My hopes for the future of VSL center on them bringing me on board, devoting every resource to executing my vision of a new, complete symphonic library with exacting precision, and then profiting greatly. Then, and only then, will the true golden age of VSL and sampling as a whole have begun.


----------



## daviddln

xsubs said:


> Just crossgraded from the VI Upright Bass to Synchronized Plucked Instruments, and find the bass much easier to play. I use Art Conductor as well, which also helps having the articulations for it.
> Love to see a Synchronized Jazz Drums soon! Hope @Ben is listening...


Here is what Dietz said about Synchron-ized Jazz Drums : 

"The idea of "synchron-izing" the Jazz Drums was discussed already, but as the original room is an integral and quite prominent part of the samples, moving them virtually from Silent Stage to SSV will be not an easy task.

Apart from that, the Synchron Player's internal mixer misses true mix bus insert slots for meaningful processing of the set as a whole. We'll have to wait for a substantial update, it seems ..."


----------



## RogiervG

dcoscina said:


> I compared Synchronized SE brass and Synchron Brass- the latter has much more spacial depth to my ears


you need to compare it with the full version instead of the SE (the latter has e.g. whole tone sampled, vs half tone for the full version, meaning no pitchshifting going on, giving it more body/depth. let alone different articulations and dynamic layers)


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Having survived the onslaught of BF and new releases the last couple of weeks I finally having time to take a breath and implement new stuff in my template.

I have done so much exploring of all the VSL stuff I got that when I used other sample players again, the experience was a bit like traveling back in time. I really have to praise VSL for the fantastic usability that Synchron Player offers and the vast characteristics possible with the Synchrony(-ized) libraries.

I see others mention this recently, the "if I'd known this when I started". Well, now I get it.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Michaelt said:


> My hopes for the future of VSL center on them bringing me on board, devoting every resource to executing my vision of a new, complete symphonic library with exacting precision, and then profiting greatly. Then, and only then, will the true golden age of VSL and sampling as a whole have begun.


Bloody hell. You sound like one of those men with a secret base inside an extinct volcano and lots of henchmen…..


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Michael Antrum said:


> Bloody hell. You sound like one of those men with a secret base inside an extinct volcano and lots of henchmen…..


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

VSL VI Series were my first set of orchestral libraries.

Just 2 days ago, my boot SSD (m.2) failed. Had to be replaced with a new install of Windows.

After my DAW installation, my VSL libraries were the first to be resurrected.

VSL are 90% of my orchestral template.

Sadly, the m.2 ate up my Synchron budget for the remainder of 2021.


----------



## SlHarder

Marcus Millfield said:


> I see others mention this recently, the "if I'd known this when I started". Well, now I get it.


As a newbie I wandered the sample library jungle but then stumbled upon the Synchron player with some BBO. My last purchases have been SynStringPro, SynBrass and SynWoodwinds. I'm firmly ensconced on the VSL island and have thrown away my paddle.


----------



## alchemist

It started with Synchron Strings Pro for me, I played one note and I was hooked. Then came the entire BBO collection, then the Bosendorfer Imperial, then Synchron Brass, then Synchron Strings Elite even though I had convinced my self the pro was enough.. then the entire Synchron Percussion Bundle and Power Drums went on sale and of course, I could not resist even though it also made me have to purchase another 2TB m.2, and last night, when Synchron Woodwinds finally made it's way onto my drive, I realised that there is still hope and goodness in this world. 

I think the point I'm making is, now I am poor


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Well, for me it started with the VSL samples in the Kontakt Factory library for a few years, until BBO was launched and I added the brass libraries. After that, I went through libraries of all kinds and never was satisfied. After another letdown I made a choice this year to go all VSL and now have almost everything I want and couldn't be happier: Synchron Brass, Woodwinds, Elite Strings, Percussion I, Synchon-ized Dimension Brass bundle, Synchron-ized Dimension Strings I and VEP7.

Still looking for Appassionata Strings, Percussion II Gongs, Percussion III Drums and hopefully the coming Synchron Harps. On the fence about completing the Dimension Strings bundle sometime in the future. First my wallet needs a rest.


----------



## Petrucci

alchemist said:


> It started with Synchron Strings Pro for me, I played one note and I was hooked. Then came the entire BBO collection, then the Bosendorfer Imperial, then Synchron Brass, then Synchron Strings Elite even though I had convinced my self the pro was enough.. then the entire Synchron Percussion Bundle and Power Drums went on sale and of course, I could not resist even though it also made me have to purchase another 2TB m.2, and last night, when Synchron Woodwinds finally made it's way onto my drive, I realised that there is still hope and goodness in this world.
> 
> I think the point I'm making is, now I am poor



This story sounds a lot like mine lol!))))


----------



## Zanshin

For me it started with Synchron Strings I. Man it was hard being a fanboy then, people would beat you up, give you nuclear wedgies, flush your head in toiliet, etc.

_SS I has these fast strong attacks that will get fertile women pregnant just by proximity. If SS I is all you have left to complete the string bundle you should consider completing it during a sale. These longs/legatos are not in SS Pro. The "Optimized" SS I content will only take up 124 GB haha._

I have: SS I, SS Pro, S Elite, S Brass, S Woodwinds (yay baby!!!), S Percussion Bundle including Power Drums, and CFX. For Synchron-ized libraries I have Solo Strings, Dim Strings I, Woodwinds, Dim Brass I and II, and Plucked. Also MIR Pro and Synchron and Scoring rooms, love that thing.

EDIT: For VI I have the Saxophones full (hoping for Synchronized update for these).


----------



## Steve Martin

holywilly said:


> Since we have almost an entire orchestra sampled at Synchron Stage, what would you expect next from VSL?


----------



## muziksculp

VSL Synchron Solo Strings 

VSL Synchron Sordino Strings Pro 

VSL Elite Sordino Strings


----------



## Petrucci

I've repeated myself many times in multiple threads but... I'm waiting for Synchron Solo Strings, Harp, Choir and possibly Ethnic/Folk, Jazz libraries - why not?!))))


----------



## biomuse

Elite Strings extended techniques (parity w/ Solo Strings 1&2) & FX.


----------



## muziksculp

Petrucci said:


> I've repeated myself many times in multiple threads but... I'm waiting for Synchron Solo Strings, Harp, Choir and possibly Ethnic/Folk, Jazz libraries - why not?!))))


I like how Orchestral Tools is developing diverse libraries in addition to their Orchestral Libraries. Hopefully VSL will do the same at some point.


----------



## Petrucci

muziksculp said:


> I like how Orchestral Tools is developing diverse libraries in addition to their Orchestral Libraries. Hopefully VSL will do the same at some point.



Yeah, I think that it all could be done in Synchron with VSL quality..!))


----------



## muziksculp

Would also love to see a VSL Period/Baroque Strings Library. 

OT has their Miroire library, but I think VSL would do a better job, and offer more variety, and a true separated BC. Instruments. They already have the Historic Woodwinds Synchron-ized Libraries. This would be their Strings counterpart, but recorded in Synchron Stage. 

Also a Synchron Harpsichord Collection would be awesome.


----------



## holywilly

The Mozart orchestra will be awesome.


----------



## noldar12

So, as I update my VSL libraries (yes, I'm a VSL fanboy), what to get next? VSL kind of messed up my plans by releasing woodwinds at this point <smile>.

I could see getting the full Synchron woodwinds. Adding Synchron Brass standard and Synchron Percussion I standard would help round things out, but I cannot afford both of those, and hadn't planned on getting either, but the quality of those demos, coupled with what I intend to write...

If I add just one of those two, would brass or percussion make for a better foundation? I would lean towards brass (though both would be needed longer term).

OTOH, I do have the synchronized woodwinds and the BBO woodwind sections. So I could make a case for getting Synchron brass/percussion standard, and not the woodwinds. But there's that wonderful introductory SW introductory price (and I have the full VI cube brass and DB I from before) and then I would have full Synchron strings/woodwinds.

Or, I could go the wallet-friendly route, and add nothing else. If I do add anything more this year, I'd like to have it completed before Christmas. Thoughts or advice regarding the various options? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Zedcars

noldar12 said:


> So, as I update my VSL libraries (yes, I'm a VSL fanboy), what to get next? VSL kind of messed up my plans by releasing woodwinds at this point <smile>.
> 
> I could see getting the full Synchron woodwinds. Adding Synchron Brass standard and Synchron Percussion I standard would help round things out, but I cannot afford both of those, and hadn't planned on getting either, but the quality of those demos, coupled with what I intend to write...
> 
> If I add just one of those two, would brass or percussion make for a better foundation? I would lean towards brass (though both would be needed longer term).
> 
> OTOH, I do have the synchronized woodwinds and the BBO woodwind sections. So I could make a case for getting Synchron brass/percussion standard, and not the woodwinds. But there's that wonderful introductory SW introductory price (and I have the full VI cube brass and DB I from before) and then I would have full Synchron strings/woodwinds.
> 
> Or, I could go the wallet-friendly route, and add nothing else. If I do add anything more this year, I'd like to have it completed before Christmas. Thoughts or advice regarding the various options? Decisions, decisions...


I’d get the Synchron Brass at the very least. If you get some 3+1 vouchers then you will save money. The Synchron Brass really is very good. I’ve just started using the Synchron Woodwinds and I’m so far impressed with those too.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

If I had to do it all over again, I would buy the Synchron series instead of the Berlin series. The Synchron player is _way_ more advanced than SINE, VSL tends to generally sample more articulation options (not always, but often), and the quality of editing / recording is top notch. The Berlin series has a few more solo instruments (like 2 more horns, another trumpet, more woodwinds), which is definitely nice, but the Synchron series has more ensembles recorded - so pros and cons in that regard.


----------



## ptram

muziksculp said:


> This would be their Strings counterpart, but recorded in Synchron Stage.
> Also a Synchron Harpsichord Collection would be awesome.


I can't see Synchron Stage A as the right place to record Baroque instruments. It would be good for something like Miroire — a cinematic rethinking of Baroque — but not for something that was originally played in small chambers or churches.

If a Baroque project will be done — and I hope so — I hope it will be done in Stage B.

Paolo


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Would also love to see a VSL Period/Baroque Strings Library.
> 
> OT has their Miroire library, but I think VSL would do a better job, and offer more variety, and a true separated BC. Instruments. They already have the Historic Woodwinds Synchron-ized Libraries. This would be their Strings counterpart, but recorded in Synchron Stage.
> 
> Also a Synchron Harpsichord Collection would be awesome.


Yes! YES! So much this!!!


----------



## Petrucci

noldar12 said:


> So, as I update my VSL libraries (yes, I'm a VSL fanboy), what to get next? VSL kind of messed up my plans by releasing woodwinds at this point <smile>.
> 
> I could see getting the full Synchron woodwinds. Adding Synchron Brass standard and Synchron Percussion I standard would help round things out, but I cannot afford both of those, and hadn't planned on getting either, but the quality of those demos, coupled with what I intend to write...
> 
> If I add just one of those two, would brass or percussion make for a better foundation? I would lean towards brass (though both would be needed longer term).
> 
> OTOH, I do have the synchronized woodwinds and the BBO woodwind sections. So I could make a case for getting Synchron brass/percussion standard, and not the woodwinds. But there's that wonderful introductory SW introductory price (and I have the full VI cube brass and DB I from before) and then I would have full Synchron strings/woodwinds.
> 
> Or, I could go the wallet-friendly route, and add nothing else. If I do add anything more this year, I'd like to have it completed before Christmas. Thoughts or advice regarding the various options? Decisions, decisions...


I would get the option being discounted fullest at the moment and wait for the other option being discounted))


----------



## DaddyO

Over the years VSL has definitely trained me to take advantage of introductory pricing if at all possible, and to pretty much make it possible for core libraries. Otherwise, those libraries become priced completely out of my reach.




2021, with the release Elite Strings, Synchron Brass, and now the (way-earlier-than-expected) Synchron Woodwinds has made this extremely challenging. It has taken some creative bookkeeping and purchasing to make them happen.

But I have in this brief period since the release of Strings Pro in September of 2020 built out my foundation of Synchron libraries, and they will serve my efforts well for many years. I now need 2022 to be a year of recuperation. I can think of no near-term VSL release that will be as foundational as these.

One further thought. In my situation, the decision to forego the library offerings of other companies is what has allowed me to, by the skin of my teeth, do this.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

DaddyO said:


> Over the years VSL has definitely trained me to take advantage of introductory pricing if at all possible, and to pretty much make it possible for core libraries. Otherwise, those libraries become priced completely out of my reach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021, with the release Elite Strings, Synchron Brass, and now the (way-earlier-than-expected) Synchron Woodwinds has made this extremely challenging. It has taken some creative bookkeeping and purchasing to make them happen.
> 
> But I have in this brief period since the release of Strings Pro in September of 2020 built out my foundation of Synchron libraries, and they will serve my efforts well for many years. I now need 2022 to be a year of recuperation. I can think of no near-term VSL release that will be as foundational as these.
> 
> One further thought. In my situation, the decision to forego the library offerings of other companies is what has allowed me to, by the skin of my teeth, do this.



Wise choices 👌🏻


----------



## ansthenia

I tried so hard to like VSL stuff.....




And it worked! I love them! Woohooo!


----------



## DaddyO

ansthenia said:


> I tried so hard to like VSL stuff.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it worked! I love them! Woohooo!


You got me with the first line of your post, I admit.

The second gave me a chuckle.


----------



## dcoscina

I'm really enjoying getting back into the VSL libraries these days. Those legatos are super nimble and fast. I also like that their CPU footprint is lite enough that I can use them when writing in Dorico!


----------



## Michael Antrum

It was the opposite way for me. I didn't buy Berlin because I'd already gone the VSL route....


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> haha... didn't we have a protracted debate about this 9 months ago? 🤓🤓🤓😉


Did we?  I should've trusted my appreciation of your videos!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Michael Antrum said:


> It was the opposite way for me. I didn't buy Berlin because I'd already gone the VSL route....


Don't think you're missing out!


----------



## noldar12

I've bought very little in the last several years, so am doing a massive upgrade at this point. I've learned the hard way regarding "buy cheap, buy twice." Like Daddy O, my budget is limited, but I'd rather spend more to get libraries I know I will be using for many, many years. VSL is outstanding that way, and it helps that their libraries fit ideally with the accurate detailed sound I'm after.


----------



## daviddln

DaddyO said:


> 2021, with the release Elite Strings, Synchron Brass, and now the (way-earlier-than-expected) Synchron Woodwinds has made this extremely challenging. It has taken some creative bookkeeping and purchasing to make them happen.
> 
> But I have in this brief period since the release of Strings Pro in September of 2020 built out my foundation of Synchron libraries, and they will serve my efforts well for many years. I now need 2022 to be a year of recuperation. I can think of no near-term VSL release that will be as foundational as these.
> 
> One further thought. In my situation, the decision to forego the library offerings of other companies is what has allowed me to, by the skin of my teeth, do this.


Yes, and they managed to release all these great libraries despite the pandemic. I was disappointed by the libraries released in 2019 because they were mainly Synchron-ized libraries (even though Dimension Strings III is wonderful) but 2020 and 2021 were great years (with BBO + new Synchron libraries). The last major release I'm waiting for from VSL is Synchron Solo Strings. I hope it will come out in 2022. I like VI Solo Strings I but some of the articulations sound a little bit outdated to me. So, if they release SY Solo Strings + MIR 3D in 2022, it will be a great year as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

daviddln said:


> So, if they release SY Solo Strings + MIR 3D in 2022, it will be a great year as well. Fingers crossed.


Don't forget about Synchron harps!


----------



## daviddln

Marcus Millfield said:


> Don't forget about Synchron harps!


Yes, but VI Harps are still very good, so I can wait for Synchron. I hope Synchron Solo Strings will come first.


----------



## khollister

And sordino brass and strings


----------



## smellypants

Also Synchron Choir & Concert Guitar!


----------



## RSK

My money would be on solo strings. Literally.


----------



## Zanshin

smellypants said:


> Also Synchron Choir & Concert Guitar!


The concert guitar in Synchron-zied Plucked Instruments is great by the way. I bought it for the bass but I was surprised by how good the concert guitar is.


----------



## Petrucci

Zanshin said:


> The concert guitar in Synchron-zied Plucked Instruments is great by the way. I bought it for the bass but I was surprised by how good the concert guitar is.



I did just the same for the same purpose and had the same conclusion not long ago, mate))) Electric guitar can be handy too btw..!) I actually sold one of my electric guitars to find this purchase along with Synchron Percussion etc.


----------



## smellypants

Zanshin said:


> The concert guitar in Synchron-zied Plucked Instruments is great by the way. I bought it for the bass but I was surprised by how good the concert guitar is.


I hear ya mate.

It does look nice... And comprehensive 🤤

Would rather stick with only Synchron if possible. If not... That would be my next choice!


----------



## noldar12

Well, I went ahead and got the full woodwinds, added standard brass, percussion I & II (no chance of full on the other three: cost/computer resources, etc.). I know I'll get many years of use out of them, so in the long run it made sense to go "all in" (or as "all in" as I can).


----------



## Petrucci

Synchron Harp, anybody..?))






Synchron Harp - A harp unlike any you've heard before!


92 GB of samples, up to 8 velocities, each string sampled in each pedal position, repetitions, custom player with pedal simulation, and of course the trademark multi-mic recordings of our Synchron Series... The technical details of this virtual instrument are impressive - but you will not care...




vi-control.net


----------



## holywilly

Count me in!


----------



## Valérie_D

Maybe this has been answered but I was thinking about getting Berlin Woodwinds, how do they compare to Synchron?
Thank you!


----------



## ptram

Valérie_D said:


> Maybe this has been answered but I was thinking about getting Berlin Woodwinds, how do they compare to Synchron?


There is an ongoing thread comparing brass libraries on a piece by John Williams. It's a fanfare, but maybe we could add some other situations typical of brass writing.

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum

Petrucci said:


> Synchron Harp, anybody..?))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synchron Harp - A harp unlike any you've heard before!
> 
> 
> 92 GB of samples, up to 8 velocities, each string sampled in each pedal position, repetitions, custom player with pedal simulation, and of course the trademark multi-mic recordings of our Synchron Series... The technical details of this virtual instrument are impressive - but you will not care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Valérie_D said:


> Maybe this has been answered but I was thinking about getting Berlin Woodwinds, how do they compare to Synchron?
> Thank you!


If you are going with Berlin, get the Kontakt version. Berlin has a couple more individual players while VSL has more ensembles, instruments, and articulations (and runs). Both sound great - Synchron player is unmatched though.


----------



## RSK

ALittleNightMusic said:


> ....Synchron player is unmatched though.


This.


----------



## noldar12

Ben, I guess this question is for you (and anyone else who would like to respond-didn't want to start a separate thread):

Now that I've overspent on updating/upgrading my VSL libraries as a member of the fanboy club, what is the best way to organize them?

I will be getting my computer back in a couple days, and it will have 6 terabytes for sample storage, a 2 terabyte NVME m2 drive and two 2 terabyte regular SSDs. My thought is to place all my Synchron full string libraries on the NVME drive. I would put my standrad Synchron brass library on one regular SSD and Synchron stadard percussion on the other. Old VI libraries could be split between the two regular SSDs, and Synchronized solo strings placed with the other strings on the NVME m2. The question: what about woodwinds full? I could split it half and half on the two regular SSDs or add it to the NVME as well, but I wonder at what point I would risk overloading the NVME. Working at this level will be new for me, so advice would be appreciated. Thanks.

Notes: processor is a recent i7, but could eventually upgrade to an i9 if I had to. I am upgrading to the full 128 gigs of RAM, and wanting to stay with a one computer setup. Ideally I'd like to get 10 years out of this setup (previous two computer setup dates from 2008/2012).


----------



## Ben

noldar12 said:


> Ben, I guess this question is for you (and anyone else who would like to respond-didn't want to start a separate thread):
> 
> Now that I've overspent on updating/upgrading my VSL libraries as a member of the fanboy club, what is the best way to organize them?
> 
> I will be getting my computer back in a couple days, and it will have 6 terabytes for sample storage, a 2 terabyte NVME m2 drive and two 2 terabyte regular SSDs. My thought is to place all my Synchron full string libraries on the NVME drive. I would put my standrad Synchron brass library on one regular SSD and Synchron stadard percussion on the other. Old VI libraries could be split between the two regular SSDs, and Synchronized solo strings placed with the other strings on the NVME m2. The question: what about woodwinds full? I could split it half and half on the two regular SSDs or add it to the NVME as well, but I wonder at what point I would risk overloading the NVME. Working at this level will be new for me, so advice would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Notes: processor is a recent i7, but could eventually upgrade to an i9 if I had to. I am upgrading to the full 128 gigs of RAM, and wanting to stay with a one computer setup. Ideally I'd like to get 10 years out of this setup (previous two computer setup dates from 2008/2012).


Well, this depends heavily on your setup and used components, and how they are configured, and much more...
So take this with a grain of salt:
- I place all SYNCHRON-ized libraries on my SATA SSDs.
- I try to place all Synchron and BBO libraries on my NVMe's. Libraries that I might use with time stretching get prioritized; and will get a good performance boost on NVMe drives.
All other libraries that I can't fit on the NVMe will be stored on my SATA SSDs.


----------



## holywilly

Ben said:


> Well, this depends heavily on your setup and used components, and how they are configured, and much more...
> So take this with a grain of salt:
> - I place all SYNCHRON-ized libraries on my SATA SSDs.
> - I try to place all Synchron and BBO libraries on my NVMe's. Libraries that I might use with time stretching get prioritized; and will get a good performance boost on NVMe drives.
> All other libraries that I can't fit on the NVMe will be stored on my SATA SSDs.


Are you guys allowed to have sample libraries from other developers installed? Just curious.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

For those who have only invested in the Synchron libraries (not Vienna Instruments), but also own other libraries (like Spitfire, Cinesamples, OT), I'm curious if you've found much benefit in MIR? I believe it would come most handy when using either 1) a dry library like SampleModeling or Infinite (where you turn off the particular room impulses) or one in a relatively dry space like Hollywood Orchestra or 2) when recording a soloist in a dry studio environment. Are there other applications of it (that sound good) if trying to apply it to libraries that are recorded in a wetter space (by using their close mics)? Very interesting plugin, but not sure I'll use it much.


----------



## Petrucci

ALittleNightMusic said:


> For those who have only invested in the Synchron libraries (not Vienna Instruments), but also own other libraries (like Spitfire, Cinesamples, OT), I'm curious if you've found much benefit in MIR? I believe it would come most handy when using either 1) a dry library like SampleModeling or Infinite (where you turn off the particular room impulses) or one in a relatively dry space like Hollywood Orchestra or 2) when recording a soloist in a dry studio environment. Are there other applications of it (that sound good) if trying to apply it to libraries that are recorded in a wetter space (by using their close mics)? Very interesting plugin, but not sure I'll use it much.



I've had success of placing some ethnic instruments from UVI WS2 and AcousticSamples V-Horns into Synchron stage via MIR - quite fast and easy!) But it is all dry sounding samples..!


----------



## noldar12

Thanks Ben for your reply. I do realize that I'll be doing a lot of testing to see how things work out, as there are many unknown variables at this point.


----------



## Ben

holywilly said:


> Are you guys allowed to have sample libraries from other developers installed? Just curious.


Sure, why not 
Some people collect post stamps, I collect sample libraries 
But, as you probably can imagine, I mostly use VSL libraries whenever I have time; I mostly use 3rd party libraries when there are no VSL alternatives are available (ethnic instruments for example).


----------



## Ben

ALittleNightMusic said:


> For those who have only invested in the Synchron libraries (not Vienna Instruments), but also own other libraries (like Spitfire, Cinesamples, OT), I'm curious if you've found much benefit in MIR? I believe it would come most handy when using either 1) a dry library like SampleModeling or Infinite (where you turn off the particular room impulses) or one in a relatively dry space like Hollywood Orchestra or 2) when recording a soloist in a dry studio environment. Are there other applications of it (that sound good) if trying to apply it to libraries that are recorded in a wetter space (by using their close mics)? Very interesting plugin, but not sure I'll use it much.


MIR can be usefull with libraries that are on the dry'ish side, as you can also use MIR similar to a classical IR-reverb. On libraries where you wouldn't put additional IR reverb on top I would not recommend to put them through MIR.
Most wet libraries have close mics that are not designed to be used on their own, unlike dry libraries.


----------



## Petrucci

Ben said:


> Sure, why not
> Some people collect post stamps, I collect sample libraries
> But, as you probably can imagine, I mostly use VSL libraries whenever I have time; I mostly use 3rd party libraries when there are no VSL alternatives are available (ethnic instruments for example).


So... Are there gonna be Synchron Ethnic libraries in the close future??)))) Synchron Percussion 3 actually is quite on the border with ethnic stuff and it's great so maybe maybe some ethnic Plucked, Winds, Strings?)))


----------



## Ben

I would like to see some in future!


----------



## holywilly

Ben said:


> Sure, why not
> Some people collect post stamps, I collect sample libraries
> But, as you probably can imagine, I mostly use VSL libraries whenever I have time; I mostly use 3rd party libraries when there are no VSL alternatives are available (ethnic instruments for example).


It's time for VSL to conquer the sampling realm, there are so many instruments needed to be sampled. With VSL's sampling technology and methodology, I'm expecting to see more none orchestral instruments in VSL's Synchron catalog.

I'm still hesitating of re-purchasing Synchron Woodwinds, to replace my VI woodwinds in my template. However Synchron Woodwinds are more clinical whereas the VI woodwinds are much easier to write with minimal editing (especially using legatos). @Ben helps me.


----------



## DJiLAND

When MIR 3D is released, it would be nice to have the ability to mix additional channels of MIR 3D into Synchron's real world mics when using the Synchron library.
I don't know what specs MIR 3D will release with, but the Synchron library doesn't currently reach 7.0.2 or 7.0.4 or higher. I think it's Auro 9.1.
Of course, for music, I don't think Atmos needs more than 7.1.2, which is the Bed channel, but I expect that higher-order channels will give a better experience when converted to other formats such as binaural or ambisonics.
It would be great if I could fill my missing channels with the virtual reverb from MIR 3D.


----------



## AEF

I bought Synchron Brass recently and it's got me thinking about something I have wondered for a while.

First let me say I adore the heck out of VSL, their policies, their player, the Synchron stage, the wealth of articulations, the consistency, etc etc etc.

But something nags me about the samples, and I really noticed it with all their synchron libraries but the brass really put it together for me: the samples sound melodyned. You can hear the artifacts of the process, and now that I've identified it, it's difficult to ignore it. It gives a sense that the samples are "choked" as well. I would love to hear un-edited Jasper Blunk style samples from this great company.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

about to buy a 2nd VEP7 license.

update:

just bought an additional VEP7 license.


----------



## muziksculp

Downloading Synchron Woodwinds (Full) , and Synchron Harps (Full) tonight. 

I also have the VI-Woodwinds, Synchornized Woodwinds, Plus the Historic Woodwinds. All wonderful libraries from VSL.


----------



## muziksculp

Oh, I forgot to mention I also purchased the Upgrade to the VSL *Vienna Suite Pro*. 

These are some really great plugins to have in your toolkit. They don't get a lot of publicity, but they do a great job when called for. Especially for Orchestral Music.


----------



## DJiLAND

muziksculp said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention I also purchased the Upgrade to the VSL *Vienna Suite Pro*.
> 
> These are some really great plugins to have in your toolkit. They don't get a lot of publicity, but they do a great job when called for. Especially for Orchestral Music.


I started working with surround and I'm frustrated that most plug-ins are stereo.
The Vienna Suite is an invaluable product for the Surround Plug-In drought.
But..I realized it late and now I am waiting for the promotion. I regret that I missed the previous promotion.


----------



## EgM

Since MIRx is on sale, I already got Teldex and love it but in terms of wider rooms/halls which is the best?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I got around to giving the Vienna Instruments player another try this week and working with it isn't so bad as I initially thought. Maybe because I have a bit more experience now than I had before.

Now that I have gotten a bit more feeling with the VI player and have MIR (got it this week), it opened up their VI catalog for me. Previously, I didn't think about the VI instruments as I couldn't handle the player.

So I got the VI flügelhorn yesterday and put it in a MIR on Synchron Stage: wow! Great sound and played with it all night yesterday. Looking forward to try some other VI libraries too. The WW still seem to be top of the bill.


----------



## holywilly

VI woodwinds still hold up strong! It’s hard to find another library to replace them. They are hard to beat!


----------



## Futchibon

I can't beieve how epic Andromeda from BBO sounds. Would love to see a comparison of Arks 1+3 and BBO (esp. Andromeda, Black Eye and Hercules) in terms of epicness. 

Would be like Iron Man vs Captian America


----------



## holywilly

I think BBO sounds a bit shy compared with Metropolis Ark. However the combination of them makes Thanos.


----------



## Dietz

EgM said:


> Since MIRx is on sale, I already got Teldex and love it but in terms of wider rooms/halls which is the best?


This little thread might be worth reading, although it was about MIR Pro:

-> https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t58294-MIR-Pro-Roompack-Question#post307002

Vienna Konzerthaus Großer Saal and Mozartsaal, as well as Sage Gateshead Hall One are available in form of MIRx, too. ... however, the Synchron Stage Vienna settings I did for MIRx would pave the way towards Synchron Instruments, .


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> I got around to giving the Vienna Instruments player another try this week and working with it isn't so bad as I initially thought. Maybe because I have a bit more experience now than I had before.
> 
> Now that I have gotten a bit more feeling with the VI player and have MIR (got it this week), it opened up their VI catalog for me. Previously, I didn't think about the VI instruments as I couldn't handle the player.
> 
> So I got the VI flügelhorn yesterday and put it in a MIR on Synchron Stage: wow! Great sound and played with it all night yesterday. Looking forward to try some other VI libraries too. The WW still seem to be top of the bill.


I'd rather it all be Synchron-ized, but yeah I feel the same. I just have the Saxophones so far which are fantastic. Aside from the Flugelhorn you mention, I have my eyes on the jazzy Bb trumpet, and Special Brass package (cornet, alto trombone and euphonium!). But really, at the right price Brass 1 & 2 would be cool as well.

I think all the Woodwinds (aside from the saxes) have been Synchron-zied.


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> I'd rather it all be Synchron-ized, but yeah I feel the same. I just have the Saxophones so far which are fantastic. Aside from the Flugelhorn you mention, I have my eyes on the jazzy Bb trumpet, and Special Brass package (cornet, alto trombone and euphonium!). But really, at the right price Brass 1 & 2 would be cool as well.
> 
> I think all the Woodwinds (aside from the saxes) have been Synchron-zied.


I bought the Soprano Sax and it sounds amazing, but unfortunately the VI Player doesn't seem to like my M1 Mac. All kinds of problems with saving projects and keeping them going, whether in Cubase or Logic. No such issues with Synchron Player.


----------



## dcoscina

muziksculp said:


> Downloading Synchron Woodwinds (Full) , and Synchron Harps (Full) tonight.
> 
> I also have the VI-Woodwinds, Synchornized Woodwinds, Plus the Historic Woodwinds. All wonderful libraries from VSL.


congrats! The harp looks especially tasty.


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> I bought the Soprano Sax and it sounds amazing, but unfortunately the VI Player doesn't seem to like my M1 Mac. All kinds of problems with saving projects and keeping them going, whether in Cubase or Logic. No such issues with Synchron Player.


That sucks man :( Is that both the standard VI player and the pro one? I've never tried the pro VI player but maybe you could demo it to see if that makes a difference?

Another reason to hope they might just Synchron-ize the rest of the goods.


----------



## ptram

Zanshin said:


> Another reason to hope they might just Synchron-ize the rest of the goods.


Unfortunately, not everything has been preserved when porting, so it is very desirable that VI continues to work. Some examples are the scoring noises in Dimension Strings, the gorgeous harmonics in Chamber Strings, or the clusters in Appassionata Strings.

Paolo


----------



## EgM

Dietz said:


> This little thread might be worth reading, although it was about MIR Pro:
> 
> -> https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t58294-MIR-Pro-Roompack-Question#post307002
> 
> Vienna Konzerthaus Großer Saal and Mozartsaal, as well as Sage Gateshead Hall One are available in form of MIRx, too. ... however, the Synchron Stage Vienna settings I did for MIRx would pave the way towards Synchron Instruments, .



Will check Konzerthaus Großer Saal, won't check Synchron because I'm too invested in the VI series and my bank account can't take another G.A.S. assault


----------



## Zanshin

ptram said:


> Unfortunately, not everything has been preserved when porting, so it is very desirable that VI continues to work. Some examples are the scoring noises in Dimension Strings, the gorgeous harmonics in Chamber Strings, or the clusters in Appassionata Strings.
> 
> Paolo


There’s no technical reason that stuff can’t be ported too. Look at all the cool stuff they added to Syz WWs after it was ported. Let’s keep asking. 
Maybe if we are relentless @muziksculp style we’ll break them and they’ll port it.

I do think they’ll continue to support the VI libraries. I personally prefer the Synchron Player though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

the Synchron-ized SE Saxes aren't bad.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I'd rather it all be Synchron-ized, but yeah I feel the same. I just have the Saxophones so far which are fantastic. Aside from the Flugelhorn you mention, I have my eyes on the jazzy Bb trumpet, and Special Brass package (cornet, alto trombone and euphonium!). But really, at the right price Brass 1 & 2 would be cool as well.
> 
> I think all the Woodwinds (aside from the saxes) have been Synchron-zied.


We're eyeing the same thing.

I get wanting Synchron and I agree, but the quality in VI is still there and now that I get to know the VI player and have MIR, I'd be tempted to still invest a bit in the VI series.


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> That sucks man :( Is that both the standard VI player and the pro one? I've never tried the pro VI player but maybe you could demo it to see if that makes a difference?
> 
> Another reason to hope they might just Synchron-ize the rest of the goods.


I just needed the soprano sax for one project so it's not a big deal at all. 

In a bit of irony, that was my best grade so far even though it was almost a total dumpster fire LOL


----------



## ptram

Zanshin said:


> There’s no technical reason that stuff can’t be ported too. Look at all the cool stuff they added to Syz WWs after it was ported. Let’s keep asking.


I try to kindly ask, from time to time, telling them about my misery in lacking some sounds. But this doesn't mean I can move these hard hearths!

The most inexplicable omission is, for me, just the Chamber Strings _Harmonics_. CS Harmonics sustains have been reused for the _Flautando_ articulation in SYzd CS.

Nothing seems to have remained of the _Staccato_ and _Repetition_ harmonics; if they have been integrated in the new articulation, it is so heavily polished to have lost any sense of aggression typical of the original articulation.

And I think that this is probably the best sound ever produced in VSL's emotion labs. You can listen yourself in the last of the official demos:

Chamber Strings Harmonics

Maybe an international petition and a mass sit-in in Vienna may convince them?

Paolo


----------



## Erisno

ptram said:


> Unfortunately, not everything has been preserved when porting, so it is very desirable that VI continues to work. Some examples are the scoring noises in Dimension Strings, the gorgeous harmonics in Chamber Strings, or the clusters in Appassionata Strings.
> 
> Paolo


Dimension scoring noises are available in the Synchronized version. They are hidden in the patch folder.
I'm attaching my DS noises presets, which share a similar structure as the main dimension strings articulations.

Erik


----------



## ptram

Erisno said:


> Dimension scoring noises are available in the Synchronized version. They are hidden in the patch folder.


Great finding! I have omitted exploring the patch folder, even if I know they have always hidden something there!

And thank you very much for the preset!

Paolo


----------



## emilio_n

Hello!
buying the standard version of Synchron libraries and upgrading later to the full have any penalties compared to getting directly the full version?


----------



## Frederick

emilio_n said:


> Hello!
> buying the standard version of Synchron libraries and upgrading later to the full have any penalties compared to getting directly the full version?


Nope, there's no penalty. The total price is the same. 

Of course, when you buy a standard library at introduction price or during a sale, you will have to wait till the next sale when you want the full library upgrade for the same total price.


----------



## emilio_n

Frederick said:


> Nope, there's no penalty. The total price is the same.
> 
> Of course, when you buy a standard library at introduction price or during a sale, you will have to wait till the next sale when you want the full library upgrade for the same total price.


Great!
I want to get the Synchron libs and is impossible to get it all in the full version.
Knowing that the price of the upgrade is the same, I will get now the standard and maybe wait until the "Back to the school" to upgrade the ones that deserve it. 

I long thought about going to the OT Berlin series route or investing in VSL. Ready to go!
Thanks as always @Frederick


----------



## JonS

Petrucci said:


> I'm Big fan of VSL too! So while we're here in this thread - let me ask you - who's got Synchron Power Drums and what do you think of it???


I have the standard library and they are very good. At some point I will upgrade to the full library for Power Drums.


----------



## MaxOctane

How frequently does VSL sell vouchers, and are they always 4-for-3? Thanks.


----------



## holywilly

MaxOctane said:


> How frequently does VSL sell vouchers, and are they always 4-for-3? Thanks.


Only on Christmas, every year.


----------



## DaddyO

MaxOctane said:


> How frequently does VSL sell vouchers, and are they always 4-for-3? Thanks.


4 for 3 has, based on my experience, always been the December offering.


----------



## AlainTH

Marcus Millfield said:


> We're eyeing the same thing.
> 
> I get wanting Synchron and I agree, but the quality in VI is still there and now that I get to know the VI player and have MIR, I'd be tempted to still invest a bit in the VI series.


look at the winds VI!


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## Guy Bacos

Great to see Jay Bacal back (in style).


----------



## muziksculp

Love the way the VSL Elite Strings 'Tender' Mixer Preset sounds in this track, also the 'Victorious' Mix Presets for brass


----------



## ptram

Guy Bacos said:


> Great to see Jay Bacal back (in style).


Apparently, been out for a trip on the Moon!

Paolo


----------



## Zedcars

It’s interesting that he chose to use more Synchron-ized WW than Synchron WW. I wonder if he just preferred the sound or there was some other reason.


----------



## muziksculp

Zedcars said:


> It’s interesting that he chose to use more Synchron-ized WW than Synchron WW. I wonder if he just preferred the sound or there was some other reason.


That's a good question. I would also want to know if there was a reason for that.


----------



## AlainTH

he made this before synchron ww release date


----------



## Ben

Happy New Year, everyone! 
Thanks for all your support, kind words and feedback during the last year! 
I wish you all the best for the coming year. 
Ben


----------



## Zanshin

2021 VSL kicked ass, I’m excited to see what you guys do for 2022


----------



## muziksculp

_*Happy New Year*_ to VSL and to @Ben for being so helpful on VI-C. 

Looking forward to more awesome libraries from Synchron Stage in 2022.


----------



## Virtuoso

Having seen what they did with the player for the Organ, I'm really excited to see how they handle a full Synchron Choir with proper word building. That, along with Synchron Solo Strings, are my two VSL wishes for 2022.


----------



## JBacal

Zedcars said:


> It’s interesting that he chose to use more Synchron-ized WW than Synchron WW. I wonder if he just preferred the sound or there was some other reason.


I did the bulk of the mock-up using the SYNCHRON-ized woodwinds because the new Synchron woodwinds were not released at the time (didn’t even know they were coming). Only the short Oboe solo uses the new Synchron woodwinds library. 

I am currently working on a piece that will give the new Synchron Woodwinds a challenging workout. But frankly, the “old” VSL VI woodwinds (a.k.a. the SYNCHRON-ized woodwinds) are still hard to beat for solo melodic passages.

Happy and healthy New Year to all!

Best wishes, Jay


----------



## AlainTH

i keep also vi ww for solos. happy new year. (mine begin wrong, i have made mistake at vouchers sales yesterday; put 3 in basket didnt add the voucher at 0$, it seems i had to add another one...)


----------



## Ben

AlainTH said:


> i keep also vi ww for solos. happy new year. (mine begin wrong, i have made mistake at vouchers sales yesterday; put 3 in basket didnt add the voucher at 0$, it seems i had to add another one...)


Please contact [email protected] 
My colleagues will sort it out.


----------



## AlainTH

yes i did , i am confident... i wrote mainly for the others don't make same mistakes...


----------



## dunamisstudio

For those that say VI Woodwinds, are you referring to this bundle?





WOODWINDS BUNDLE - Vienna Symphonic Library


This bundle offers you the complete woodwinds of the symphonic orchestra and more. Woodwinds I includes the standard instrumentation with flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon (each recorded solo and in three-player ensembles). Woodwinds II expands the section with piccolo and alto flute, two...




www.vsl.co.at





Then run them through MIR?

I'm going to pick up Woodwinds this year. After reading the forum, it comes down to VI or Synchron. I have the Synchron-ized SE 1-4, Synchron Strings Pro, Brass and BBO. The Special Editions have enough Woodwinds to get me by for the moment.


----------



## holywilly

Maybe wait a bit until the Synchron Woodwinds update (hopefully in January), there are still 4 solo winds missing. Then you can decide which winds to go for.


----------



## Zanshin

holywilly said:


> Maybe wait a bit until the Synchron Woodwinds update (hopefully in January), there are still 4 solo winds missing. Then you can decide which winds to go for.


Or get both


----------



## Petrucci

And don't exclude Synchronized Woodwinds and Synchronized Woodwinds Single Packs from consideration to further complicate things)))


----------



## dunamisstudio

Petrucci said:


> And don't exclude Synchronized Woodwinds and Synchronized Woodwinds Single Packs from consideration to further complicate things)))


oy, yeah, I probably have an upgrade price since I have the Special Editions.


----------



## Petrucci

dunamisstudio said:


> oy, yeah, I probably have an upgrade price since I have the Special Editions.


Yeah, it should be there. I've yet to explore Synchron Woodwinds thoroughly, but Synchronized Woodwinds are just terrific!


----------



## Guy Bacos

ptram said:


> Apparently, been out for a trip on the Moon!
> 
> Paolo


...and for a lot cheaper than the 10 min trip to space.


----------



## mekosmowski

I'm getting started with VI SE1 and Euphonium std (I've a brass quintet to render).


----------



## Rudianos

Let me tell you every VI series library I get has been great. Picked up the Wagner Tuba and wow. IDK if Synchron is what they are doing now but do hope to see more VI or Synchronized new instruments Dry with verb added separate. 

Wishlist for more instruments.

Musette Oboe in Eb
Alto Clarinet
Sopranino Sax
Contrabass Sax
American Oboe, listen to Alex Klein
British Oboe, listen to Gordon Hunt


----------



## Zanshin

I recently picked up Special Brass Full. Overall very happy. The alto trombone was a little less exciting than I hoped but it'll do fine in a ATB trombone section. I got these and the Flugelhorn to supplement Syz Dim Brass. I think I'm good now  (especially with Sy Brass solo instruments too!)


----------



## Marcus Millfield

How do you guys like the Euphonium @Zanshin & @mekosmowski ? Does it have the round, velvet tone a real euphonium has? Any of you try the piccolo trumpet by chance?


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> How do you guys like the Euphonium @Zanshin & @mekosmowski ? Does it have the round, velvet tone a real euphonium has? Any of you try the piccolo trumpet by chance?


I like it, it’s very round! 

I have not tried the piccolo trumpet.


----------



## emilio_n

I bought a serious amount of vouchers to combine with my EDU discount to invest in the VSL ecosystem.
My first Idea was get all the Synchron libraries (Strings bundle, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion Bundle and harp.

I always thought the Syncron series are superior because of newer scripting, great real ambiance room and a lot of presets to play with. Starting right now looks like a better plan for the future than to buy the VI or the Synchronized series.

At this moment I have only one VSL piano. Any advice for the experts here?


----------



## Rudianos

emilio_n said:


> At this moment I have only one VSL piano. Any advice for the experts here?


This thread has some of the most expansive renders of VSL pianos. Different musicians mic settings, all the Synchrons and starts with my personal favorite VSL Imperial.






Ultimate Piano Comparison Thread


Creating a new diversion for myself here and hoping it provides some value to the community. The aim is to create a comprehensive piano comparison using high quality MIDI. Too often demos, don't offer such consistency. It can be hard to tell what to buy. Hopefully people will join up and get...




vi-control.net


----------



## Zanshin

emilio_n said:


> I bought a serious amount of vouchers to combine with my EDU discount to invest in the VSL ecosystem.
> My first Idea was get all the Synchron libraries (Strings bundle, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion Bundle and harp.
> 
> I always thought the Syncron series are superior because of newer scripting, great real ambiance room and a lot of presets to play with. Starting right now looks like a better plan for the future than to buy the VI or the Synchronized series.
> 
> At this moment I have only one VSL piano. Any advice for the experts here?


That's awesome!

I wouldn't consider myself an expert but I have some opinions which I can share.

Strings and percussion - no contest Synchron. You mention getting the bundle for each, woot. If you were just going to get some of the strings for example SSP and SES are the most important.

Brass - Synchron Brass is popular, generally well liked. Synchron-ized Dimension Brass is the contender here. For me Syz Dim Brass wins hands down, it's nimble, sounds fantastic, has mutes, Wagner tubas will rock your world, easily to change up positions should you want to in MIR or even put it in a chamber or studio setting. I own both, Synchron Brass Full and Syz Dimension Brass Bundle. If I was going to do it again I'd still get both, but just the standard version of Synchron Brass to have the additional soloists to mix in with Dimension Brass. (@dcoscina has a great partial walk-thru of Syz Dim Brass on youtube, full to come).

Woodwinds - Early days here, and we are still getting the additional instruments for Synchron Woodwinds so this could change. If I had to choose right now, I'd go with Synchron-ized Woodwinds. The instruments out of the gate SING, and like Syz Dim Brass easy to change up positions or setting with MIR. I have both, want both, but just went with the standard version of Synchron Woodwinds for now. I'd suggest a couple separate instruments from the Syz Single Woodwinds Package - the Bass Flute, and the Oboe dAmore for example(and anything else that catches your fancy!).

In both woodwinds and brass choices, even though I feel like there is clear winners (for me), none of these libraries are losers.

I'd suggest to stay away from the VI series unless you are familiar with the VI player already and like it. The Synchron player is so much easier to come to grips with.


----------



## emilio_n

Zanshin said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself an expert but I have some opinions which I can share.
> 
> Strings and percussion - no contest Synchron. You mention getting the bundle for each, woot. If you were just going to get some of the strings for example SSP and SES are the most important.
> 
> Brass - Synchron Brass is popular, generally well liked. Synchron-ized Dimension Brass is the contender here. For me Syz Dim Brass wins hands down, it's nimble, sounds fantastic, has mutes, Wagner tubas will rock your world, easily to change up positions should you want to in MIR or even put it in a chamber or studio setting. I own both, Synchron Brass Full and Syz Dimension Brass Bundle. If I was going to do it again I'd still get both, but just the standard version of Synchron Brass to have the additional soloists to mix in with Dimension Brass. (@dcoscina has a great partial walk-thru of Syz Dim Brass on youtube, full to come).
> 
> Woodwinds - Early days here, and we are still getting the additional instruments for Synchron Woodwinds so this could change. If I had to choose right now, I'd go with Synchron-ized Woodwinds. The instruments out of the gate SING, and like Syz Dim Brass easy to change up positions or setting with MIR. I have both, want both, but just went with the standard version of Synchron Woodwinds for now. I'd suggest a couple separate instruments from the Syz Single Woodwinds Package - the Bass Flute, and the Oboe dAmore for example(and anything else that catches your fancy!).
> 
> In both woodwinds and brass choices, even though I feel like there is clear winners (for me), none of these libraries are losers.
> 
> I'd suggest to stay away from the VI series unless you are familiar with the VI player already and like it. The Synchron player is so much easier to come to grips with.


 Hey @Zanshin! Thank you very much for your detailed advice!
I think I will go with the Strings and Brass on Full version and get the Woodwinds and the percussion in the standard (I don't have enough space for all!!) then take a look at the synchronized to complete the set!


----------



## Zanshin

emilio_n said:


> Hey @Zanshin! Thank you very much for your detailed advice!
> I think I will go with the Strings and Brass on Full version and get the Woodwinds and the percussion in the standard (I don't have enough space for all!!) then take a look at the synchronized to complete the set!


I'm betting you are going to be a happy camper


----------



## holywilly

“Room Mix Presets feature an excellent mix-down to stereo from the Decca tree and surround mic positions for a CPU and RAM-saving sound that’s perfectly balanced right out-of-the-box.” Quote from VSL product page. 

Starting from the standard version is always a idea, to save ssd space and cpu resources.


----------



## emilio_n

holywilly said:


> “Room Mix Presets feature an excellent mix-down to stereo from the Decca tree and surround mic positions for a CPU and RAM-saving sound that’s perfectly balanced right out-of-the-box.” Quote from VSL product page.
> 
> Starting from the standard version is always a idea, to save ssd space and cpu resources.


Another great piece of advice. counting the days until Apple release the new iMac and I can reorganize my setup finally!
Maybe start with the standard version of all the libraries and upgrade later, maybe during the next "back to the school" if happen again.


----------



## Zanshin

emilio_n said:


> Another great piece of advice. counting the days until Apple release the new iMac and I can reorganize my setup finally!
> Maybe start with the standard version of all the libraries and upgrade later, maybe during the next "back to the school" if happen again.


Yeah that's a good sale 

The only Synchron library I feel like Full is a must have is Elite Strings. The 2nd chair mic, ribbon mics, divisi presets... so much good.


----------



## holywilly

Zanshin said:


> Yeah that's a good sale
> 
> The only Synchron library I feel like Full is a must have is Elite Strings. The 2nd chair mic, ribbon mics, divisi presets... so much good.


I second that! All my Synchron libraries are full library, I can only use at most 3 mic positions (room mix, close, mid) on my ancient trash can Mac Pro for smooth playback. Elite is one exception that I use 5 mic positions (close1, close2, ribbon, mid and room mix). 

Hopefully the next system upgrade will allow me to enable all desired mics for my beautiful Synchron libraries.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm a basic bitch. Mostly classic/wide decca.


----------



## emilio_n

Do you think I can start only with Elite full? I will miss the Strings Pro? I can upgrade to the bundle later if Elite Strings will be enough by the moment. Saving some vouchers could be a wise move.


----------



## Zanshin

emilio_n said:


> Do you think I can start only with Elite full? I will miss the Strings Pro? I can upgrade to the bundle later if Elite Strings will be enough by the moment. Saving some vouchers could be a wise move.


Yep!

Edit: Yeah if it was me I'd start with Elite too. The detache stuff, for example, is fantastic.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

emilio_n said:


> Do you think I can start only with Elite full?



That's an excellent start. Before you know it, you'd want them all anyway (or maybe that's just me 😄)


----------



## Petrucci

emilio_n said:


> Do you think I can start only with Elite full? I will miss the Strings Pro? I can upgrade to the bundle later if Elite Strings will be enough by the moment. Saving some vouchers could be a wise move.


Elite are very comprehensive but you'll want SSP in the future for its bigger sound..!))


----------



## Petrucci

holywilly said:


> I second that! All my Synchron libraries are full library, I can only use at most 3 mic positions (room mix, close, mid) on my ancient trash can Mac Pro for smooth playback. Elite is one exception that I use 5 mic positions (close1, close2, ribbon, mid and room mix).
> 
> Hopefully the next system upgrade will allow me to enable all desired mics for my beautiful Synchron libraries.


I have 2009 Mac Pro upgraded to 2*3,46 processors and use Surround To Stereo presets with multiple mics without hiccups, but I usually don't use a lot of instruments at the same time. Here's my latest game track with Elite Strings, Synchronized Woodwinds, little bit of Synchron Percussion, Synchron Brass and Synchronized Elements btw:









Exploring Savannah (Kids Game OST)


Here's one more track I composed and produced for our new upcoming mobile game! All the instruments are from VSL - Synchronized Woodwinds, Elite Strings, Synchron Percussion and little bits of Synchro




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I don't have any of the *Synchron Percussion* Libraries, (Synchron Perc I, II, III). Which one of these three libraries would you recommend if just want to pick one of them to start, and to provide a good foundation for orchestral perc., and that will also complement my other Orch. Perc. libraries ?

Other Orchestral Percussion libraries I have, i.e. OT Berlin Perc. , CinePerc. , TS1, HOOPUS, SD2, BBCSO Pro Perc., HZ Perc., Spitfire Symph. Perc. , and a few others Misc. libraries.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have any of the *Synchron Percussion* Libraries, (Synchron Perc I, II, III). Which one of these three libraries would you recommend if just want to pick one of them to start, and to provide a good foundation for orchestral perc., and that will also complement my other Orch. Perc. libraries ?
> 
> Other Orchestral Percussion libraries I have, i.e. OT Berlin Perc. , CinePerc. , TS1, HOOPUS, SD2, BBCSO Pro Perc., HZ Perc., Spitfire Symph. Perc. , and a few others Misc. libraries.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


Dorado, Phoenix, and Quasar are a nice taster, and an awesome deal especially when they are on sale.

But really @muziksculp you need the full bundle. What are you waiting for?!!!1


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have any of the *Synchron Percussion* Libraries, (Synchron Perc I, II, III). Which one of these three libraries would you recommend if just want to pick one of them to start, and to provide a good foundation for orchestral perc., and that will also complement my other Orch. Perc. libraries ?
> 
> Other Orchestral Percussion libraries I have, i.e. OT Berlin Perc. , CinePerc. , TS1, HOOPUS, SD2, BBCSO Pro Perc., HZ Perc., Spitfire Symph. Perc. , and a few others Misc. libraries.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



Synchron Perc I, Cymbal & Gongs II and Mallets III and you're good to go. Drums III for extra snare flavor


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Synchron Perc I, Cymbal & Gongs II and Mallets III and you're good to go. Drums III for extra snare flavor


Don't let him off easy!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Don't let him off easy!


He needs his money for the Synchron Solo Strings release. He's probably looking forward to the release in say... Februari 2022.


----------



## muziksculp

Marcus Millfield said:


> He's probably looking forward to the release in say... Februari 2022.


Yup, February would be the perfect month to release *Synchron Solo Strings*  

Now, you distracted me from even getting Synchron Perc. , I think I have enough perc. do I need a Synchron Perc. library ?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> do I need a Synchron Perc. library ?



Is the pope a Catholic?


----------



## devonmyles

Marcus Millfield said:


> Is the pope a Catholic?


He may well be but, first and foremost, rumour has it he's a Percussionist and, that Pope thing he does is just a Hobby.


----------



## Petrucci

muziksculp said:


> Yup, February would be the perfect month to release *Synchron Solo Strings*
> 
> Now, you distracted me from even getting Synchron Perc. , I think I have enough perc. do I need a Synchron Perc. library ?


Honestly you have many Perc libraries already but you know... to perfectly blend with your other Synchron stuff... You need.. SYNCHRON PERCUSSION BUNDLE)))))


----------



## holywilly

muziksculp said:


> Yup, February would be the perfect month to release *Synchron Solo Strings*
> 
> Now, you distracted me from even getting Synchron Perc. , I think I have enough perc. do I need a Synchron Perc. library ?


I recommend Timpani and Mallets from Synchron Percussions, especially Celesta, it just sound…..elegant and beautiful. 

And you have a wealthy collection of other none pitched percussions already.


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> Dorado, Phoenix, and Quasar are a nice taster, and an awesome deal especially when they are on sale.


Thus far I have found that trio to be sufficient for whatever I'm doing. I may actually forgo upgrading to Perc 1 if that continues to be the case.

But if/when VSL ever comes out with Synchron Dim Brass, I'll be immediately poorer.


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> Thus far I have found that trio to be sufficient for whatever I'm doing. I may actually forgo upgrading to Perc 1 if that continues to be the case.


They cover a lot of ground! You have way more willpower than me, after I had those a bit I knew I wanted the whole package.


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> They cover a lot of ground! You have way more willpower than me, after I had those a bit I knew I wanted the whole package.


Or maybe my percussion writing is a little too vanilla


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> Or maybe my percussion writing is a little too vanilla


Mine too (for real). I've never been one to get hot under the collar for percussion samples. But I have been listening to some music that helped me think differently about it's use.

I do feel like with the bundle I'm set for the traditional++, they did a stunning job. Synchron Power Drums being part of the bundle is awesome too, I probably never would have bought it separately (I have SD3 why I would I need Power Drums???). That room is perfect for percussion.


----------



## Ben

Zanshin said:


> Synchron Power Drums being part of the bundle is awesome too


In case you have not noticed yet: if you click on the play button on top of the Synchron Player, a MIDI player will pop up with quite some patterns already included. Just select one you like, and if you want to edit it drag and drop it into you DAW. 
You can also save your Midi patterns (or even things like runs, etc) in the user folder to get quick access to these. 






GUI Overview | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info


----------



## muziksculp

OK, I decided to be selective, and buy some of the Synchron Percussion Content, separately. 

So, Starting with the Timpani, I have a choice of Timpani I, II, III. I need to choose one of them, I'm thinking II, because of the soft Mallets which are suitable for film music. Would like to hear your recommendation for the Timpani, I, II, or III ? and why. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> OK, I decided to be selective, and buy some of the Synchron Percussion Content, separately.
> 
> So, Starting with the Timpani, I have a choice of Timpani I, II, III. I need to choose one of them, I'm thinking II, because of the soft Mallets which are suitable for film music. Would like to hear your recommendation for the Timpani, I, II, or III ? and why.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp

Zanshin said:


>



@Zanshin ,

Thanks for helpful video. After watching it, I still like the Soft Mallets. They have a rich rounded lower end sound, the Timpani are used frequently to enhance low freq content of the other sections. Plus they cost less than the other two options, and have smallest footprint. 

I will most likely go for the Timpani II Full version. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp

Next : Choosing one of the Synchron Perc. Drums I, II, or III ?

I will spend some time checking them out, any feedback on those would be appreciated as well.  

Thanks


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Next : Choosing one of the Synchron Perc. Drums I, II, or III ?
> 
> I will spend some time checking them out, any feedback on those would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks


I have PERC I and added Drums III. Perc I has the basics and I got Drums III for the Basler/Swiss and marching snares. I like using and having the really tight, high marching and deeper Baslers snares as a variety.


----------



## muziksculp

OK, Synchron Drums decision made.

I decided to go for VSL Synchron Drum II (Standard), and Synchron Drums III (Standard). Instead of the Full version. I can always upgrade to the Full version if I feel that is needed, so I thought that's a better way to proceed this time, and save some $$ and SSD space. 

Next Decision : Synchron Mallets I, II, III ?


----------



## muziksculp

OK, so far so good. Here is what I picked :

*VSL Synchron Percussion* Custom selections by Muziksculp  :

See my post below for details.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Here is my final decision on my Custom Muziksculp Synchron Percussion combo. Did some changes to my initial decision above.

1. Timpani : II soft mallets (Stand), III hard Mallets (Stand)

2. Drums : I (Stand), II (Stand)

3. Mallets : I (Stand) , III (Stand)

4. Perc. : III (Stand)

5. Cymbals & Gongs : III (Stand).

I decided to limit all of my choices to the standard version, this way I can evaluate if I need to upgrade any of them to get a more flexible mix before buying into the full version. I went for both Mallets I, and III since I liked the idea of having all of these instruments, didn't want to miss out on the Marimba, which I thought sounded awesome.

I also got these at Student discount prices (25%) Off the regular price. Which I think is a good selection of Synchron Percussion to begin with, especially since I had none before this purchase.

*Note :* Last minute decision, I added the Drums I (Standard) as well, to get the Snares, Bass Drums, Toms, and the Tambourines, and Concert Toms. This gives me a more complete Synchron Perc. Library (Standard). I think it's worth the little extra cost of adding Drums I (Standard).





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## holywilly

Very good choice, but you also need Malletd II. That’s the only one you are missing.


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> Very good choice, but you also need Malletd II. That’s the only one you are missing.


Mallets II are the Vibraphone and Crotales. They are not on my high-priority list for now, but I will eventually get them in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean Robin

Virtuoso said:


> Having seen what they did with the player for the Organ, I'm really excited to see how they handle a full Synchron Choir with proper word building.


+1
@Ben is there a plan to make a Synchron Choirs library? I know you can't comment on specifics, but would like to know if it's on the VSL roadmap. Thanks


----------



## Ben

xsubs said:


> +1
> @Ben is there a plan to make a Synchron Choirs library? I know you can't comment on specifics, but would like to know if it's on the VSL roadmap. Thanks


Sorry:


xsubs said:


> I know you can't comment on specifics


More Synchron libraries are planned, that's all I can confirm


----------



## Zanshin

Ben said:


> More Synchron libraries are planned, that's all I can confirm


That's good, since I just bought more vouchers (and I have everything I want already aside from a few small items).

I'm excited to see what's next


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> That's good, since I just bought more vouchers (and I have everything I want already aside from a few small items).


Same here, but I am eagerly awaiting Synchron Solo Strings.


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> Same here, but I am eagerly awaiting Synchron Solo Strings.


I should have said I basically have everything I want that VSL currently offers haha. Yeah number one for me right now is mutes for SSP and or SES. But yeah solo strings recorded in Synchron would be cool too, but for me personally, mutes are more desired (since I have Syz Solo Strings). Bring it all on though


----------



## smellypants

xsubs said:


> +1
> @Ben is there a plan to make a Synchron Choirs library? I know you can't comment on specifics, but would like to know if it's on the VSL roadmap. Thanks


My guess is that its next!


----------



## smellypants

Zanshin said:


> I should have said I basically have everything I want that VSL currently offers haha. Yeah number one for me right now is mutes for SSP and or SES. But yeah solo strings recorded in Synchron would be cool too, but for me personally, mutes are more desired (since I have Syz Solo Strings). Bring it all on though


Bring it all on indeed.

Looking forward to Choir, solo strings, mutes for brass and the various strings... Which is a lot of libraries!

But then after all that, are there any obvious things needed to complete the behemoth that is Synchron Orchestra.

Maybe additional instruments beyond the standard orchestral set for brass and woodwinds, a concert guitar... What else 🤔


----------



## muziksculp

@Ben,

Does the new Download Manager VSL app. for the iLok system, check my licensed VSL products based on my VSL Account, or e-Licenser account ?

i.e. If I purchased some new VSL Synchron Perc. libraries, but I have not registered them on e-Licenser, since I'm not installing them until iLok system is ready, would they be ported to the iLok licenses since they show up in my VSL account. (although they are not registered in my e-Licenser Account). ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Petrucci

muziksculp said:


> @Ben,
> 
> Does the new Download Manager VSL app. for the iLok system, check my licensed VSL products based on my VSL Account, or e-Licenser account ?
> 
> i.e. If I purchased some new VSL Synchron Perc. libraries, but I have not registered them on e-Licenser, since I'm not installing them until iLok system is ready, would they be ported to the iLok licenses since they show up in my VSL account. (although they are not registered in my e-Licenser Account). ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


Why wait for Ilok when you can enjoy this awesome stuff now?!)


----------



## Petrucci

Zanshin said:


> That's good, since I just bought more vouchers (and I have everything I want already aside from a few small items).
> 
> I'm excited to see what's next


Same here, hehehe)))


----------



## Zanshin

Petrucci said:


> Same here, hehehe)))


I'm down to just a few cheaper things which I'm saving for if I need to "round" up to the next voucher: Basset Horn, and maybe the Hecklephone? You bought that whole package didn't you? I probably should have haha. The Syz Special Keyboards is a maybe too. I suppose there's a few in the Historic WW too but that's fairly far outside of my wheelhouse.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

[


Zanshin said:


> I'm down to just a few cheaper things which I'm saving for if I need to "round" up to the next voucher: Basset Horn, and maybe the Hecklephone? You bought that whole package didn't you? I probably should have haha. The Syz Special Keyboards is a maybe too. I suppose there's a few in the Historic WW too but that's fairly far outside of my wheelhouse.



I find all those bits and bobs add up quickly. I'm still looking at some of the Historic instruments, VI euphonium and piccolo trumpet, harpsichord, maybe some VI WWs as solo instruments. The list seems to never stop going like this. MIR is really a gatewaydrug for me for these dry libs.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> [
> 
> I find all those bits and bobs add up quickly. I'm still looking at some of the Historic instruments, VI euphonium and piccolo trumpet, harpsichord, maybe some VI WWs as solo instruments. The list seems to never stop going like this. MIR is really a gatewaydrug for me for these dry libs.


Yes they do lol. I do wish some of the VI brass had another layer on the top so it matched up with Dim Brass better. That's why I think I'm good with just Special Brass and the Flugelhorn (as much as I want every trumpet type in existence haha). 

I have my eye on the Harpischord too, probably the Syz package for me though. Who knows? I was surprised how much I liked the Concert Guitar when I bought the Syz Plucked Strings (for the Upright Bass). Perhaps the Harmonium and Prepared Piano are sleepers hits


----------



## Petrucci

Zanshin said:


> I'm down to just a few cheaper things which I'm saving for if I need to "round" up to the next voucher: Basset Horn, and maybe the Hecklephone? You bought that whole package didn't you? I probably should have haha. The Syz Special Keyboards is a maybe too. I suppose there's a few in the Historic WW too but that's fairly far outside of my wheelhouse.


Yes, I got the whole package then and using them a lot - it would be even better if there were unlooped legatos there but I think Ben said that not all VI ones had em so maybe there won't be any updates in this regard.. ! I also got Synchronized Historic ones too - though haven't used it yet, it's very good, in my opinion)


----------



## Zanshin

Petrucci said:


> Yes, I got the whole package then and using them a lot - it would be even better if there were unlooped legatos there but I think Ben said that not all VI ones had em so maybe there won't be any updates in this regard.. ! I also got Synchronized Historic ones too - though haven't used it yet, it's very good, in my opinion)


Your fanboy status is a rank or two above me!!!!


----------



## Petrucci

Zanshin said:


> Yes they do lol. I do wish some of the VI brass had another layer on the top so it matched up with Dim Brass better. That's why I think I'm good with just Special Brass and the Flugelhorn (as much as I want every trumpet type in existence haha).
> 
> I have my eye on the Harpischord too, probably the Syz package for me though. Who knows? I was surprised how much I liked the Concert Guitar when I bought the Syz Plucked Strings (for the Upright Bass). Perhaps the Harmonium and Prepared Piano are sleepers hits


Oh, yes it's unavoidable - you will probably get Synchronized Special Keyboards package as I did since I've done the same thing as you with Synchronized Plucked Strings package lol))))


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> I'm down to just a few cheaper things which I'm saving for if I need to "round" up to the next voucher: Basset Horn, and maybe the Hecklephone? You bought that whole package didn't you? I probably should have haha. The Syz Special Keyboards is a maybe too. I suppose there's a few in the Historic WW too but that's fairly far outside of my wheelhouse.


I almost bought Synchon-ized Elements today, but then sanity prevailed. The cool factor took a backseat to "Really, when would I actually use this?"


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> I almost bought Synchon-ized Elements today, but then sanity prevailed. The cool factor took a backseat to "Really, when would I actually use this?"


I've thought about that one too


----------



## Ben

These are definitely underrated, especially the glass and stone ones! 
Also, I had quite some fun using the glass instruments with time stretching - you can get a really cool sounding pad out of it.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

@muziksculp nice... yeah the soft mallets are super rad... blend wonderfully from synths to bass pizz.


----------



## RSK

Ben said:


> These are definitely underrated, especially the glass and stone ones!
> Also, I had quite some fun using the glass instruments with time stretching - you can get a really cool sounding pad out of it.


Begone, you insidious demon of temptation!


----------



## Casiquire

Y'all, the Elements are really cool. I'll use a lot of the glass stuff in the background as texture or as resonance, or to add a bit of shimmer but with a more organic feel than a synth


----------



## RSK

Casiquire said:


> Y'all, the Elements are really cool. I'll use a lot of the glass stuff in the background as texture or as resonance, or to add a bit of shimmer but with a more organic feel than a synth


This board is like an AA meeting where everyone brings a bottle of vodka to share.


----------



## Petrucci

RSK said:


> I almost bought Synchon-ized Elements today, but then sanity prevailed. The cool factor took a backseat to "Really, when would I actually use this?"


Actually Synchronized Elements are very useful in multiple situations - for me the first point is that it has lots of "ethnic" vibes! And as others mentioned they can be blended with synths, background, make noises etc, very good instruments!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

So I'm totally embarrassed to admit this....but after all these years I've finally downloaded Epic Orchestra 2.0 to check it out (I've literally had the license since 2013, as a VEPro owner). Played Appassionata Strings and......WOW! These are absolutely beautiful. I suspect the sordino version is great too. So what do these historically go on sale for, if ever? Looks like I may become an Appassionata fanboy.


----------



## EgM

Jeremy Spencer said:


> So I'm totally embarrassed to admit this....but after all these years I've finally downloaded Epic Orchestra 2.0 to check it out (I've literally had the license since 2013, as a VEPro owner). Played Appassionata Strings and......WOW! These are absolutely beautiful. I suspect the sordino version is great too. So what do these historically go on sale for, if ever? Looks like I may become an Appassionata fanboy.



Appa Strings are amazing!


----------



## Petrucci

EgM said:


> Appa Strings are amazing!


Stop doing this, guys, I thought I had all VSL strings (VSL Synchron Strings package) I wanted before this)))


----------



## holywilly

Appassionata strings was the very first string library that “WOW” me, and I got addicted to all VSL strings, both VI and Synchron.


----------



## stigc56

Petrucci said:


> Stop doing this, guys, I thought I had all VSL strings (VSL Synchron Strings package) I wanted before this)))


You NEED them!!!


----------



## EgM

Just grabbed Vienna Suite Pro, these plugins are seriously crazy good! Wanted to get it for a while but whoops...a sale, haha

Curious that I don't see more praise for these?


----------



## Zanshin

EgM said:


> Just grabbed Vienna Suite Pro, these plugins are seriously crazy good! Wanted to get it for a while but whoops...a sale, haha
> 
> Curious that I don't see more praise for these?



I've been thinking about it too for a while, mostly for the panner and exciter. It really is a great set of plugins.


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> Just grabbed Vienna Suite Pro, these plugins are seriously crazy good! Wanted to get it for a while but whoops...a sale, haha
> 
> Curious that I don't see more praise for these?


Yes, they are very good plugins. I agree, they don't get much praise. 

I just upgraded to the pro version a couple weeks ago, and Very happy with my decision.


----------



## Rudianos

Some vouchers didn't last long this year LOL. I really am digging the demos of Vienna Suite Pro. Think the Whistler works for me too.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Rudianos said:


> Some vouchers didn't last long this year LOL. I really am digging the demos of Vienna Suite Pro. Think the Whistler works for me too.


Whistler is killer.

...there are a TON of western-oriented films/shows being made right now since everyone is (rightly) on Taylor Sheridan's nuts. "bRinG me YhellloStOnE!" the executives are saying 😂. And the whistling cowboy is a tried-and-true American musical tradition... *WAY before Morricone*.


----------



## Knomes

Zanshin said:


> I've been thinking about it too for a while, mostly for the panner and exciter. It really is a great set of plugins.


What's the difference with those included in VEP7 ?


----------



## Ben

Knomes said:


> What's the difference with those included in VEP7 ?


You can use these as plugins directly in your DAW + there are more plugins included, like for example an awesome Hybrid Reverb, that also allows you to use your own IRs (and it can du surround as well).


----------



## Rudianos

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Whistler is killer.
> 
> ...there are a TON of western-oriented films/shows being made right now since everyone is (rightly) on Taylor Sheridan's nuts. "bRinG me YhellloStOnE!" the executives are saying 😂. And the whistling cowboy is a tried-and-true American musical tradition... *WAY before Morricone*.


That is Juicy! Really enjoy the tone on that Whistler. Amongst the other instruments too. Currently have Realiwhistle - and ehhh ... looking forward to trying this Whistler out. Think this is the first of seen this one on sale this year.


----------



## muziksculp

@Ben

It would be awesome if VSL develops a new Synchron Stage based Strings library that focuses on the Emotive, and very Lyrical Legato side of Strings. Similar to the new Library just released by Spitfire Audio named 'Appassionata Strings'. If you haven't checked it out, I highly recommend you check it out, and see how lyrical, and beautiful these strings sounds.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-appassionata-strings/

imho. They sound wonderful, and I'm sure VSL can do a fantastic job as well, if they can nail down this type of legato, which I find lacking in the current Synchron Strings Libraries, i.e. Synchron Strings Pro, and Synchron Elite Strings.

I think a dedicated new library from VSL that just focuses on this aspect of Strings (Lyrical-Emotive Legato Strigns) would be one option. Another option would be an expansion or update for Synchron Elite Strings, and Synchron Strings Pro that adds this type of legato playing.

I just wanted to bring this to your, and VSL's attention, because I think it is an important, and kind of a weak area of your strings libraries at this time.

By the way, I have suggested this a while back in one of the VSL threads, but I don't know if that post got any attention from you, or from other VSL team members who visit this forum.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## holywilly

Or at least allow user to tweak the transition speed, that's the missing features that everyone desired.


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> Or at least allow user to tweak the transition speed, that's the missing features that everyone desired.


Yes, I can imagine how awesome VSL Elite Strings, and Synchron Strings Pro would be if that was possible.

I also feel that this is the least that can be done by VSL to improve their current Synchron Strings Libraries, but the real deal would be a well developed strings library like I mentioned above, that focuses on the Lyrical-Emotive Legato Strings playing style.


----------



## clonewar

muziksculp said:


> @Ben
> 
> It would be awesome if VSL develops a new Synchron Stage based Strings library that focuses on the Emotive, and very Lyrical Legato side of Strings. Similar to the new Library just released by Spitfire Audio named 'Appassionata Strings'. If you haven't checked it out, I highly recommend you check it out, and see how lyrical, and beautiful these strings sounds.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-appassionata-strings/
> 
> imho. They sound wonderful, and I'm sure VSL can do a fantastic job as well, if they can nail down this type of legato, which I find lacking in the current Synchron Strings Libraries, i.e. Synchron Strings Pro, and Synchron Elite Strings.
> 
> I think a dedicated new library from VSL that just focuses on this aspect of Strings (Lyrical-Emotive Legato Strigns) would be one option. Another option would be an expansion or update for Synchron Elite Strings, and Synchron Strings Pro that adds this type of legato playing.
> 
> I just wanted to bring this to your, and VSL's attention, because I think it is an important, and kind of a weak area of your strings libraries at this time.
> 
> By the way, I have suggested this a while back in one of the VSL threads, but I don't know if that post got any attention from you, or from other VSL team members who visit this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


I’m sure that VSL is aware that SF released a new library named APPASSIONATA Strings!!

What’s next, the SF Abbey Road Dimension series? 😆🤣


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> @Ben
> 
> It would be awesome if VSL develops a new Synchron Stage based Strings library that focuses on the Emotive, and very Lyrical Legato side of Strings.


That's what VSL Appassionato Strings is, right? Granted, it's Synchron-ized, but still.


----------



## muziksculp

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's what VSL Appassionato Strings is, right? Granted, it's Synchron-ized, but still.


Not really, Appassionata Strings are just a very large string section library, I have never been able to get their legatos to sound very lyrical sounding like what you hear the new Appassionata Strings from Spitfire able to do.


----------



## muziksculp

clonewar said:


> What’s next, the SF Abbey Road Dimension series?


LOL .. Watchout VSL ⚠️ Spitfire Dimension Strings will be next


----------



## Jackdnp121

just got myself one of those “ app strings “ … got to say …very playable and very impressed as well …

i do think it’s the amount of legato information between notes that makes the difference …


----------



## muziksculp

I wonder if VSL can offer even better Legatos compared to what Spitfire's new Impulse Legato offers in their latest 'Appassionata Strings' Library ? 

imho. these new Spitfire Legatos sound better than most of the VSL legatos for emotive/lyrical lines. 

@Ben, any comments from you on this topic would be interesting


----------



## holywilly

VSL is strategically silent.  They are secretly developing next generation legato system.


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> VSL is strategically silent.  They are secretly developing next generation legato system.


I would love it if that is true, and it will happen soon. 

But, there is no guarantee they are working on it. Maybe they can show it off in their next Synchron release, (Synchron Solo Strings with a new awesome Next Generation Legato system). Maybe I'm a bit too optimistic.


----------



## ptram

Am I the only one not impressed at all by the new Spitfire Appassionata Strings? More than lyrical, I find them a bit muddy. I doubt this type of things can be a VSL thing. Their Appassionata Strings is probably all the sentimental they can concede, and it is frankly enough for me.

Paolo


----------



## RSK

holywilly said:


> VSL is strategically silent.  They are secretly developing next generation legato system.


There's no accounting for taste, but I find their current legato system to be the best available.


----------



## holywilly

RSK said:


> There's no accounting for taste, but I find their current legato system to be the best available.


I have to agree with that, the nuances are there.


----------



## muziksculp

RSK said:


> There's no accounting for taste, but I find their current legato system to be the best available.


I think they can do better. There is always room for improvement.


----------



## RSK

muziksculp said:


> I think they can do better. There is always room for improvement.


True. Ferrari is constantly tweaking the engines in their F1 cars.


----------



## Rudianos

Was listening to Lord of the Rings soundtrack and was noting more and more the subtle legato transitions of the strings throughout the entire sound track. Amazing my ears are starting to hear that more and more - and VI has me hearing in that frame - even more than any conducting or composition class I have taken... Times it is clean like VSL - hesitant sometimes - or deep like Vista, or BSS. Hard to ever say better or worse - but just part of the palette that string players and imagination can concoct. I suppose as a consumer I am looking for consistency of whatever the library says it can do - just knowing I will need 10 of them.


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> I think they can do better. There is always room for improvement.



The VSL legato transitions aren't long but I always get what I want by time stretching the first 0.5 sec with Vienna Instruments Pro


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> The VSL legato transitions aren't long but I always get what I want by time stretching the first 0.5 sec with Vienna Instruments Pro


I no longer use their VI libraries. I also don't see why one needs to time stretch, if there was a way to adjust the legato length via a slider parameter via CC. 

They surely can improve the legato character, and give us more options to tweak it in Synchron Player.


----------



## Zanshin

Agreed @Rudianos

I mean I won't complain if VSL add more legato types/controls but it's not a burning concern for me personally.

People (@muziksculp) keep bringing up Sy Solo Strings, I just don't see how these would be better than Syz Solo Strings - which are a pretty damn good as far as solo strings and the pitfalls connected with them are concerned. Think about some of the out of phase crossfading we hear with Synchron Woodwinds across multiple mics, I'm pretty sure it'll be the same for solo strings recorded in Synchron. I'd be happy to be wrong though, I just feel like there's better things to record first. My personal bias is towards mutes for elite and pro strings


----------



## EgM

I get that some people want to drop VI instruments for Synchron ones because it's more modern, easier and has room sound, but I gotta say that with all the articulations available on VI instruments in the silent stage the possibilities are endless --if you want to put the work into it ⬅️--.

But I have to say it requires Vienna Instruments Pro and at least MIRx Teldex to get something nice. Look at all these articulations on Orchestra Violins!!! There is no reason to use Legato all the time since every damned way to use a bow has been covered!  185 patches!

But that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> I get that some people want to drop VI instruments for Synchron ones because it's more modern, easier and has room sound, but I gotta say that with all the articulations available on VI instruments in the silent stage the possibilities are endless --if you want to put the work into it ⬅️--.
> 
> But I have to say it requires Vienna Instruments Pro and at least MIRx Teldex to get something nice. Look at all these articulations on Orchestra Violins!!! There is no reason to use Legato all the time since every damned way to use a bow has been covered!  185 patches!
> 
> But that's just my personal opinion.


LOL ... I'm getting dizzy just looking at this articulation matrix


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> LOL ... I'm getting dizzy just looking at this articulation matrix


But it's so easy  Record part, point to correct articulation, haha

(This is a shameless fanboyism thread so I have no filters)


----------



## clonewar

If you have VI libraries and VI Pro and want to see what's possible with large detailed presets, download and try out the demo presets from Articulate Preset.






Articulate Presets | Symphonic Riot


Articulate Presets for the Vienna Symphonic Library are complete, consistent across the entire orchestra and provide unprecedented control over your sounds.




www.articulate-preset.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Do the Synchron-ized Special Edition Appassionata Strings ever go on sale?


----------



## EgM

Changing patches in Vienna Instruments Pro is fun an easy with Studio One 5... lol

Like I mentioned to @muziksculp earlier about timestretching patches for legato, the same applies for these upbow patches. I could've stretched them 15% more because they lag, but I didn't want to take more time on this




Granted it's just two patches switch but it's all the same nevertheless. And don't judge me on my three takes. No quantize, just 3 takes and assigned the sound variations

(Song: Super Metroid in Game Music Concert #4 in Japan)


----------



## Edu

holywilly said:


> Or at least allow user to tweak the transition speed, that's the missing features that everyone desired.


Some time ago Biomuse shows a very nice tip that allow us to tweak the legato transition speed by using the portamento art. without any time stretching (Post no.749 of 'VSL Synchron Elite Strings?' thread)






VSL Synchron Elite Strings?


Hello everyone from Italy, I'm new here on the forum. Here my first test with Elite strings. What do you say about it? Any advice? As a preset mix I put ambience room mixes for everyone. I am not very convinced of some legatos and detaches yet. Thanks Wonderful!!




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp

Edu said:


> Some time ago Biomuse shows a very nice tip that allow us to tweak the legato transition speed by using the portamento art. without any time stretching (Post no.749 of 'VSL Synchron Elite Strings?' thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSL Synchron Elite Strings?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone from Italy, I'm new here on the forum. Here my first test with Elite strings. What do you say about it? Any advice? As a preset mix I put ambience room mixes for everyone. I am not very convinced of some legatos and detaches yet. Thanks Wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Yes, I remember this, actually I posted a video of this technique in use just two posts below the one you are referencing. 

Here : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-synchron-elite-strings.108092/post-4827743


----------



## EgM

clonewar said:


> If you have VI libraries and VI Pro and want to see what's possible with large detailed presets, download and try out the demo presets from Articulate Preset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articulate Presets | Symphonic Riot
> 
> 
> Articulate Presets for the Vienna Symphonic Library are complete, consistent across the entire orchestra and provide unprecedented control over your sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.articulate-preset.com


That would be so nice if I didn't already have to many of them, it would run me down over 500$ :( But as I have it, I just threw all the patches in a block and point Studio One's keyswitches to Vienna Instruments Pro and it works perfect. Of course correcting mono/poly patches, those that need xFade, etc and these are using CCxxxX and CCxxxY to get to the correct matrix

For the speed controlled patches, I just add a new matrix line with PRG x. and go from there.

This way, no damned keyswitch printed on my piano roll. But thanks for the link, I'm interesting in their workflow!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Do the Synchron-ized Special Edition Appassionata Strings ever go on sale?


You just missed it. Was during BF sale: 






Black Friday Pre-Sale: Up to 50% off SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions + Free 30 days Demo licenses!


A great oppportunity to score great deals BEFORE our Black Friday Offers are released! These offers will be available until the November 30th - SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions will NOT be part of our Black Friday Offers! LOG IN to check YOUR PRICE (crossgrade and bundle completion pricing...




vi-control.net


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Marcus Millfield said:


> You just missed it. Was during BF sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday Pre-Sale: Up to 50% off SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions + Free 30 days Demo licenses!
> 
> 
> A great oppportunity to score great deals BEFORE our Black Friday Offers are released! These offers will be available until the November 30th - SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions will NOT be part of our Black Friday Offers! LOG IN to check YOUR PRICE (crossgrade and bundle completion pricing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


From what I see, it wasn’t included in the sale. I’m after the special edition Appassionata Strings.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Jeremy Spencer said:


> From what I see, it wasn’t included in the sale. I’m after the special edition Appassionata Strings.


That's volume 3 right?






Volume 3 - Vienna Symphonic Library


Contains Appassionata Strings with a wide variety of playing techniques in normal and muted variations, as well as “con sordino“ (muted) recordings of the Solo Strings and Chamber Strings, and an alternative Harp.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's volume 3 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volume 3 - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> Contains Appassionata Strings with a wide variety of playing techniques in normal and muted variations, as well as “con sordino“ (muted) recordings of the Solo Strings and Chamber Strings, and an alternative Harp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at


Yes


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Yes


That was included in the BF sale:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Marcus Millfield said:


> That was included in the BF sale:


Ha ha! Confusing....in bold lettering it says the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions are not included, yet it clearly shows 35% off below.


----------



## doctoremmet

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Ha ha! Confusing....in bold lettering it says the SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions are not included, yet it clearly shows 35% off below.


That’s because this was actually their PRE Black Friday sale


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

doctoremmet said:


> That’s because this was actually their PRE Black Friday sale


Ahh, that makes more sense. Ended up buying SAS instead, VSL's pricing always scares me away 
The exchange rate to Canadian dollars is brutal.


----------



## Zanshin

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Ahh, that makes more sense. Ended up buying SAS instead, VSL's pricing always scares me away
> The exchange rate to Canadian dollars is brutal.


Try Best Service, make sure you use the "VSL User discount" option once it's in the cart. Pricing should be a better. Be aware you likely cannot use the return option, but check to make sure.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

doctoremmet said:


> That’s because this was actually their PRE Black Friday sale



Which ran up until the end of BF for the SE libraries


----------



## doctoremmet

Marcus Millfield said:


> Which ran up until the end of BF for the SE libraries


8Dio levels of sales chaos f*ckery


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

doctoremmet said:


> 8Dio levels of sales chaos f*ckery


Last week I asked for a demo license because I saw on the website that they were available for the SYNCHRON-ized special edition libraries. Support emailed back saying it was from BF.....and then it magically disappeared from the site. Talk about f*ckery.


----------



## Ben

doctoremmet said:


> 8Dio levels of sales chaos f*ckery


I'm going to pretend that I didn't hear that 

For years we have a different sale each month, and if you are not subscribed to the newsletter you can check it out here:





Vienna Vouchers 3+1 Free - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





We also have a newsletter archive going back to 2017 available here:





2022 - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at


----------



## doctoremmet

By the way, speaking of 8Dio and hence (in my case) fanboyism: I have entered the ranks of VSL users now too, and I quite like Synchron Player and all the instruments. So I feel I have every right to enter this thread now!


----------



## doctoremmet

Ben said:


> I'm going to pretend that I didn't hear that


Hehe. I was just kidding Ben. That’s a level you guys will never reach. I do hope you’ll do a Synchron(ized) Strings / Brass sale soon though, because my Woodwinds need companions  (yes @Frederick - I somehow just said that).


----------



## Ben

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Last week I asked for a demo license because I saw on the website that they were available for the SYNCHRON-ized special edition libraries. Support emailed back saying it was from BF.....and then it magically disappeared from the site. Talk about f*ckery.


Sorry to hear. Our software products are available as free demo licenses, but not our libraries, except during special offers.


----------



## robgb

Ben said:


> Sorry to hear. Our software products are available as free demo licenses, but not our libraries, except during special offers.


Has the switch to iLok happened yet? The last time I used VSL was Opus 1 for Kontakt, which I still use sometimes, but I've always refused to buy anything new because of the dongle. The move to iLok is a welcome one, but it seems to be taking forever...


----------



## Frederick

doctoremmet said:


> Hehe. I was just kidding Ben. That’s a level you guys will never reach. I do hope you’ll do a Synchron(ized) Strings / Brass sale soon though, because my Woodwinds need companions  (yes @Frederick - I somehow just said that).


The harp is still at introduction price though. 

My guess is there will be a strings sale before May. Possibly to join the festivities of a sordino version release of either SES or SSP (or both?). But first we will most likely get the missing solo woodwinds update and the iLok migration - both free.

Brass and percussion sales seem to be happening less often. Maybe the brass when they also have a muted release? Did I already mention the one thing you really need is the full percussion bundle? And how about those Synchron Pianos?

If you're going to get any Synchron-zed libraries then I can also recommend MIR Pro and VEPro while you're at it. With the full room package you will also get Teldex, so then you'll be eying Orchestral Tools with a whole new level of enthusiasm too.

#welcome to the rabbit hole

Then again, just owning the Synchron Woodwinds, because there's no Century Woodwinds at this point, is also a completely viable strategy.


----------



## doctoremmet

I already have MIR Pro + roompack 6. Looking to get SS1 + SSP and maybe SEL too. Call me a convert, but I fell in love with Synchron Player and the Synchron sound as well. I have honestly never made more (and better) music with a sample player than with that one. Hence my tolerance for my own sins Frederick. 

So what’s the concensus among you Vienna Watchers? Will there be a Synchron Strings II (sordinos) or will it be called Pro II? (And does it even matter hehe).

In terms of woodwinds I already had a lot of other libraries, despite the missing Century ones. But Synchron WW offers a LOT of content.


----------



## Frederick

doctoremmet said:


> I already have MIR Pro + roompack 6. Looking to get SS1 + SSP and maybe SEL too. Call me a convert, but I fell in love with Synchron Player and the Synchron sound as well. I have honestly never made more (and better) music with a sample player than with that one. Hence my tolerance for my own sins Frederick.
> 
> So what’s the concensus among you Vienna Watchers? Will there be a Synchron Strings II (sordinos) or will it be called Pro II? (And does it even matter hehe).
> 
> In terms of woodwinds I already had a lot of other libraries, despite the missing Century ones. But Synchron WW offers a LOT of content.


I totally get that! When I got SSP, my mockups improved significantly overnight, compared to those libraries where I was mostly using performance legato patches for slow pieces. Just selecting the articulation that you want for a note; very consistent samples; you want a softer release? a faster attack? just select that in your expression map. I totally connect with that, but with those other libraries I often have volume issues between notes, sometimes sucking sounds, etcetera. All user errors as I see it, but apparently more difficult for me to see through why it goes wrong for this note and not the couple of notes before it.

It will be a Pro II for sure, but maybe they'll call it Strings II. Who knows...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

All that talk about things not being on sale... Have all you guys and gals been sleeping during last pre-BF/BF/Christmas and extended sales, or were you just not looking at VSL in all the mayhem? Add to that the voucher sales and you could have had all their products with a discount!

Not everyone can be 8Dio (thank God).


----------



## SupremeFist

doctoremmet said:


> By the way, speaking of 8Dio and hence (in my case) fanboyism: I have entered the ranks of VSL users now too, and I quite like Synchron Player and all the instruments. So I feel I have every right to enter this thread now!


The player is I think the best around. I only own pianos from VSL but I did once demo one of the BBO libraries and I immediately wished Spitfire used the Synchron player.


----------



## doctoremmet

Marcus Millfield said:


> All that talk about things not being on sale... Have all you guys and gals been sleeping during last pre-BF/BF/Christmas and extended sales, or were you just not looking at VSL in all the mayhem? Add to that the voucher sales and you could have had all their products with a discount!
> 
> Not everyone can be 8Dio (thank God).


Am I getting sale-fail-shamed here? I guess I deserve it….


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Marcus Millfield said:


> All that talk about things not being on sale... Have all you guys and gals been sleeping during last pre-BF/BF/Christmas and extended sales, or were you just not looking at VSL in all the mayhem? Add to that the voucher sales and you could have had all their products with a discount!
> 
> Not everyone can be 8Dio (thank God).


Yes, very good point!! Aside from VEPro (which I used for years), VSL was never on my radar...the catalogue makes my head spin and I never liked their iLok policies. Now that this has changed, and my recent discovery of VSL Appassionata, the vouchers would have come in handy.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

doctoremmet said:


> Am I getting sale-fail-shamed here? I guess I deserve it….


You didn't comment on the lack of VSL sales did you? 

Welcome to the VSL club though, Doc. Glad to see you're enjoying it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

For owners of both Synchron Percussion and others like Berlin / CinePerc / Spitfire, how do you like Synchron in comparison? What are the main standout points about it?


----------



## Digivolt

How well does the Big Bang Black Eye library blend with other libs ? I've Nucleus as my bread & butter, Aeria for strings, CSB for Brass, Cinesamples Hollywood Winds and the Runs library, in future I'll be getting Albion Tundra and the Abby Road collection and probably CSW for winds, so would Black Eye go with all that ? Would the Big Bang wind libs be a solid alternative to CSW as well ?


----------



## Jrides

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Yes, very good point!! Aside from VEPro (which I used for years), VSL was never on my radar...the catalogue makes my head spin and I never liked their iLok policies. Now that this has changed, and my recent discovery of VSL Appassionata, the vouchers would have come in handy.


Don’t know if they are still available, but I saw someone with extra vouchers for sale here in the classifieds. You might want to check it out.

I have some extras as well but haven’t posted them for sale yet.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

So given the new "iLok" sale at VSL, it might be a good time to pick up one of the Synchron pianos. How do folks like them compared to something like Garritan CFX or Ivory? Any particular winners from the bunch?


----------



## khollister

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So given the new "iLok" sale at VSL, it might be a good time to pick up one of the Synchron pianos. How do folks like them compared to something like Garritan CFX or Ivory? Any particular winners from the bunch?


Synchron Steinway D and Bosendorfer Imperial are my 2 favorites. I think both are better than the Garrison CFX and way better than Ivory American D (the only Ivory I own). The VSL pianos are somewhat CPU intensive compared to CFX or certainly Keyscape grand. I initially didn't like the Keyscape grand, but after some tweaking, it is my go to piano as a great compromise between sound, playability and CPU hit. The Synchron grands play and sound more realistic, but the multiple mic channels hit the CPU far harder than Keyscape. It will be interesting to see how the M1 native Synchron Piano player works.

I own Hammersmith Pro, Keyscape, Ravencroft, Noire, Garrison CFX, Ivory D, the Synchron CFX, D & Bosendorfer Imp. and a few others I have likely forgotten about. I pretty much only use the VSL D & Bosendorfer and Keyscape. For character I like Fracture Sounds Woodchester Piano.

Noire, Piano Colors and ASCEND are great tools but not for straight grand piano compared to the Synchrons.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

khollister said:


> Synchron Steinway D and Bosendorfer Imperial are my 2 favorites. I think both are better than the Garrison CFX and way better than Ivory American D (the only Ivory I own). The VSL pianos are somewhat CPU intensive compared to CFX or certainly Keyscape grand. I initially didn't like the Keyscape grand, but after some tweaking, it is my go to piano as a great compromise between sound, playability and CPU hit. The Synchron grands play and sound more realistic, but the multiple mic channels hit the CPU far harder than Keyscape. It will be interesting to see how the M1 native Synchron Piano player works.
> 
> I own Hammersmith Pro, Keyscape, Ravencroft, Noire, Garrison CFX, Ivory D, the Synchron CFX, D & Bosendorfer Imp. and a few others I have likely forgotten about. I pretty much only use the VSL D & Bosendorfer and Keyscape. For character I like Fracture Sounds Woodchester Piano.
> 
> Noire, Piano Colors and ASCEND are great tools but not for straight grand piano compared to the Synchrons.



Thanks! I also only have American D of the Ivories, but almost never reach for it now. Why do you prefer the Synchron pianos vs. Garritan CFX? Do you use these for more classical writing (that is, their tone seems to be well suited for that vs. more contemporary writing / character)?

I wish VSL had enabled demo licenses for their products during this sale since I have vouchers with Ilio, which means I can't return if I don't like the piano.


----------



## CT

Hmm. The Ivory American D is still the one to beat for me but there's no doubt it's dated in some ways. I'd like to try the Synchron D and the Blüthner. Not to harp on about demos too much but yeah....


----------



## Virtuoso

khollister said:


> The VSL pianos are somewhat CPU intensive compared to CFX or certainly Keyscape grand. I initially didn't like the Keyscape grand, but after some tweaking, it is my go to piano as a great compromise between sound, playability and CPU hit. The Synchron grands play and sound more realistic, but the multiple mic channels hit the CPU far harder than Keyscape.


Keyscape has a max voice count of 64, with most presets at 32 by default (on a piano? WTF? It's not 1990!). Keyscape doesn't even have half-pedaling, which is a really weird omission on a piano-focussed VI.

The Synchron voice count can go well into the hundreds with a few mic channels enabled, so they can crush a CPU/SSD. They are a dream to play though - extremely responsive and dynamic. I find the presets much too wet for my tastes, but once the ambience is dialed back, I think they are as good as it gets. 



Michaelt said:


> Hmm. The Ivory American D is still the one to beat for me but there's no doubt it's dated in some ways. I'd like to try the Synchron D and the Blüthner. Not to harp on about demos too much but yeah....


That was my firm favorite for YEARS. It took the Synchron pianos to displace it.


----------



## khollister

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Thanks! I also only have American D of the Ivories, but almost never reach for it now. Why do you prefer the Synchron pianos vs. Garritan CFX? Do you use these for more classical writing (that is, their tone seems to be well suited for that vs. more contemporary writing / character)?
> 
> I wish VSL had enabled demo licenses for their products during this sale since I have vouchers with Ilio, which means I can't return if I don't like the piano.


The CFX has some odd imaging to my ear and the dynamics are bit restricted. The Synchron pianos have a huge dynamic range, and with all the mic signals and ability to do per key editing in the player, you can achieve whatever sound you are looking for. I though the Steinway was rather bright for a Steinway D with stock settings, but I tweaked a mix that I like. The Bosendorfer is also a great piano VI. 

I agree that Keyscape has a lot of compromises on paper, but I think it plays great (the responsiveness and dynamics are very good) and it mixes well. I has more of a "studio" sound with a lot of impact.

The Synchron pianos are certainly the most technically sophisticated with a huge range of sound tailoring.


----------



## Jackdnp121

Yamaha CFX pretty solid … 👌 haven’t tried other yet … the Steinway that comes with specials edition is pretty good too


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Looks like a good time to get Synchron Percussion I for those that want it - it's 30% off. I think one of the few that's 30+% off - any others folks have found?

Unfortunately, the CFX is not 30+.


----------



## CT

Well apparently the Synchron pianos, at least the D and Blüthner, feature my absolute favorite way of mic'ing a piano close up (Blumlein ribbon pair, although on the latter it's described as AB not Blumlein, but close enough I guess), so whenever these are available for demo next I will definitely be trying them out. I have very much wanted to feel more enthusiastic than I do about VSL libraries over the years, and I hope this is a chance.


----------



## PaulieDC

Michaelt said:


> Well apparently the Synchron pianos, at least the D and Blüthner, feature my absolute favorite way of mic'ing a piano close up (Blumlein ribbon pair, although on the latter it's described as AB not Blumlein, but close enough I guess), so whenever these are available for demo next I will definitely be trying them out. I have very much wanted to feel more enthusiastic than I do about VSL libraries over the years, and I hope this is a chance.


I have the CFX, 280VC and Bosendorfer Upright, and I honestly like the sound of the smaller Stage B that the 280 and upright are recorded in. On the CFX you hear the big almost slapback sound of the main room and it's a hard sound to my weird ears. Admittedly I haven't yet played with the mics, haven't had a chance but the close condenser and ribbon mics should get me more piano and less room. BUT--I did demo the Steinway a while back (before I had an 88-key controller) and you can really dial it in... the problem is, the two best sounding mics IMO are the Neumann M149 Tube mics and Royer SF-24 Ribbon, which naturally are in the Full library only. However you do get the Schoeps MK4 condensers close-mic'd in the Standard library. The Schoeps MK4s and the Neumann M149s are stereo close-mic'd, and the Royer Ribbon is at player position (I'll pop in the chart below in case you haven't seen it). They also recorded the D in the _center _of the room which I'm glad, the CFX was recorded on one end, so you get some serious long room reflections, and you hear it. To me Synchron main stage is a bit too big of a box for piano sampling, but those are my taste buds, others may love it.

All that to say, I think you/we won't be disappointed. I'll probably get the Standard now in the sale for budget reasons, then add the full later, maybe at voucher-time on/around Black Friday.


----------



## CT

Yeah I do think that the big room is a little too reflective for pianos, for my taste, unless you lean very much on the closer signals. Love the sound of the Royer on the Steinway though. Overall the Blüthner may be more to my taste. Maybe at some point I can try them.


----------



## holywilly

Just curious that is anyone still interested buying VI or Synchronized libraries?

I’m having wealthy amount of VI / Synchronized collections that I’m willing to let for for half price out of the retail. 

Something like Synchronized Dimension Strings (whole bundle), Synchronized woodwinds…..and so on.


----------



## Knomes

holywilly said:


> Just curious that is anyone still interested buying VI or Synchronized libraries?
> 
> I’m having wealthy amount of VI / Synchronized collections that I’m willing to let for for half price out of the retail.
> 
> Something like Synchronized Dimension Strings (whole bundle), Synchronized woodwinds…..and so on.


Hi! I am interested in Synchronized solo strings. Do you have them?


----------



## Zanshin

holywilly said:


> Just curious that is anyone still interested buying VI or Synchronized libraries?
> 
> I’m having wealthy amount of VI / Synchronized collections that I’m willing to let for for half price out of the retail.
> 
> Something like Synchronized Dimension Strings (whole bundle), Synchronized woodwinds…..and so on.


You should get a post going on the "For Sale" forum, I am sure you will have interest, especially now there's no need to send a dongle across the earth haha. I hope you don't regret selling those. Dimension Strings is an unparalleled achievement. Syz WW?! JEEZ.


----------



## holywilly

I’m still managing my pile of VSL libraries, soon I will post on the right forum. 

Geez, it’s so difficult to pick a keeper.


----------



## holywilly

Knomes said:


> Hi! I am interested in Synchronized solo strings. Do you have them?


I only have the VI solo strings, and that is a candidate on the sales list.


----------



## sundrowned

I'm trying to get a handle on the differences between VI woodwinds, synchronized woodwinds and synchron woodwinds. Any good comparisons out there? 

I have the VI Clarinet Bb 2 which I really like. So leaning towards VI woodwinds. But not made up mind at all. 

Maybe I'll just have to try them all.


----------



## Zanshin

sundrowned said:


> I'm trying to get a handle on the differences between VI woodwinds, synchronized woodwinds and synchron woodwinds. Any good comparisons out there?
> 
> I have the VI Clarinet Bb 2 which I really like. So leaning towards VI woodwinds. But not made up mind at all.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to try them all.


VI and Synchron-ized WW are mostly the same instruments (the stereo width seems to be narrowed in the Synchron-ized version and they are setup with IRs to place them in the Synchron stage). If you like the VI Clarinet you probably should stick with the VI or Synchron-ized versions.

But if you can try them all you should


----------



## holywilly

I’d say VI woodwinds are pure gold, they are really the best woodwinds in the market. I’m glad that I have those for almost a decade.


----------



## Ben

Zanshin said:


> VI and Synchron-ized WW are mostly the same instruments (the stereo width seems to be narrowed in the Synchron-ized version and they are setup with IRs to place them in the Synchron stage). If you like the VI Clarinet you probably should stick with the VI or Synchron-ized versions.
> 
> But if you can try them all you should


Only the SYized Woodwinds library. For all other, including SYized Single Woodwinds it was done via a FX plugin, that can be manually removed, and is also removed when loading the MIR mixer preset (which resets everything to the VI state).


----------



## Ben

sundrowned said:


> I'm trying to get a handle on the differences between VI woodwinds, synchronized woodwinds and synchron woodwinds. Any good comparisons out there?
> 
> I have the VI Clarinet Bb 2 which I really like. So leaning towards VI woodwinds. But not made up mind at all.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to try them all.


If you like this insturment I can highly recommend to check out following libraries:

SYized Woodwinds (all important Woodwind instruments in one package): https://www.vsl.co.at/SYzd_Woodwinds/Synchronized_Woodwinds

SYized Single Woodwinds Packs (additional woodwinds, a la carte or in bundle): https://www.vsl.co.at/SYzd_Woodwinds/SYzd_Single_Woodwinds_Package

SYized Historic Winds (historic instruments, a la carte or in bundle): https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchronized_Package/SYzd_Historic_Winds_Package


----------



## Zanshin

Ben said:


> Only the SYized Woodwinds library. For all other, including SYized Single Woodwinds it was done via a FX plugin, that can be manually removed, and is also removed when loading the MIR mixer preset (which resets everything to the VI state).


@Ben thank you for the info! My initial impressions of comparing the Syz Chamber Strings Sordino to the VI version... that seems to be a fairly straight up port (as opposed the Syz Chamber strings), can you confirm that?


----------



## widescreen

After this thread is going now for over half a year it's time to chime in as I recently got on the cruise with VSL.

Originally VSL seemed much too expensive for my hobbyist needs ("They're for the pro's, not me!"). The dongle kept me also away. But they attracted me for their rare single instruments, so I just wanted to get some auxiliaries that complete my collection.

Right when this thread started, I began with Synchron Mallets I, which contain one of the ultimate Celestas on the market, on par with the one by Soniccouture. (I'm a great Celesta fan. Nice fact: Schiedmayer and Kolberg are both in my neighbourhood.)
The SY-ized Serpent is extremely unique, I haven't heard from another developer who sampled one. There is nothing comparable soundwise.
Also got SY-ized Elements, especially for the XXL Tam. But playing around with the rest included really made me curious. If the quality of these instruments (and the player) is like the whole product line... 

Then the Great Rieger Organ came out. Always in search for the perfect organ (I'm also a pipe organ fan) without moving to Hauptwerk, I was one of the early customers, the demo totally convinced me. And I love it as it is nearly perfect (only small complaints), though I only scratched the surface so far.
From that point on I was sure that VSL now deserves my central attention. The move to iLok got me even more convinced.

I picked some more Percussion and niche products like SY-ized Bass Flute and even got some BBOs after Altair came out (which was the ideal starting point).
Had the opportunity to get a license transfer of a full Bösendorfer Imperial nearly at the price of a "new" standard version on the actual sale. Wow, what an impressive piano! Will be my definite N°1 piano.

Ironically, as a dongle hater I recently bought an iLok USB.  When I will go composing on the green hills of my neighbourhood again (starting in later Spring when it gets warm enough) I cannot guarantee a permanent connection.  (I even welcome it to be isolated from any calls...)

So I came to the point where I decided to go the whole hog and fill up with some more BBO, Synchron Strings Pro, Harp, Brass and Woodwinds in the future. Step-by-step. Perhaps in the course of 2022.

Finally I just wanted to see how much they would cost all in one basket (one likes to dream). Not as much as I feared. But it's getting even better!
If I put the complete BBO Bundle, Synchron Strings Bundle and the complete Percussion Bundle on top, it would only be slightly more expensive than getting the mentioned above without the bundles. That fact is only partly reflected on the corresponding product pages of VSL where your individual price is calculated.
As example: Upgrading from SS Pro to full bundle would in that context only be ~250€ more! Just 250 bucks extra for SS I and Elite Strings would already be a bargain! But I'd get FX Strings on top! Now we're talking about affordable prices... (of course all standard, not full, but I don't need surround).

So I encourage everyone just to play around with some combinations in the basket, at least for me there were some cumulating surprise discounts (BBO bundle for just 334€ although I only have 6 single packs!) that make me able to get all I need. (And much more, like BBO Zodiac or Synchron Power Drums which I both would not have bought alone.)
All for less money than I initially assumed just for some parts of that.
Which leads me nearly to the whole Synchron Package, just sparing out some pianos (since I don't need 5 more).

Sorry for the long text. But VSL fans dig deeper.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

widescreen said:


> Sorry for the long text. But VSL fans dig deeper.


Nice! I'm about to take my first (have had VEPro for years, but no instruments). Just trying to wrap my head around the pricing. Why are some string libraries almost 20% cheaper on Best Service? I realize you can't return after 14 days, but what the heck?


----------



## widescreen

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Nice! I'm about to take my first (have had VEPro for years, but no instruments). Just trying to wrap my head around the pricing. Why are some string libraries almost 20% cheaper on Best Service? I realize you can't return after 14 days, but what the heck?


Do you have VAT where you live?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

widescreen said:


> Do you have VAT where you live?


No, I'm in Canada.


----------



## Zanshin

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Nice! I'm about to take my first (have had VEPro for years, but no instruments). Just trying to wrap my head around the pricing. Why are some string libraries almost 20% cheaper on Best Service? I realize you can't return after 14 days, but what the heck?


I've bought all my VSL stuff through Best Service (US here). It can take a day to be processed, so just be aware of that. Usually I'll order in the evening and when I wake up it's been put directly into my VSL account. Ordering using vouchers is even more manual, but again, no problems, great service, it's just not immediate. Be sure to use the "VSL User discount" button once you have stuff in the cart.


----------



## Aitcpiano

widescreen said:


> After this thread is going now for over half a year it's time to chime in as I recently got on the cruise with VSL.
> 
> Originally VSL seemed much too expensive for my hobbyist needs ("They're for the pro's, not me!"). The dongle kept me also away. But they attracted me for their rare single instruments, so I just wanted to get some auxiliaries that complete my collection.
> 
> Right when this thread started, I began with Synchron Mallets I, which contain one of the ultimate Celestas on the market, on par with the one by Soniccouture. (I'm a great Celesta fan. Nice fact: Schiedmayer and Kolberg are both in my neighbourhood.)
> The SY-ized Serpent is extremely unique, I haven't heard from another developer who sampled one. There is nothing comparable soundwise.
> Also got SY-ized Elements, especially for the XXL Tam. But playing around with the rest included really made me curious. If the quality of these instruments (and the player) is like the whole product line...
> 
> Then the Great Rieger Organ came out. Always in search for the perfect organ (I'm also a pipe organ fan) without moving to Hauptwerk, I was one of the early customers, the demo totally convinced me. And I love it as it is nearly perfect (only small complaints), though I only scratched the surface so far.
> From that point on I was sure that VSL now deserves my central attention. The move to iLok got me even more convinced.
> 
> I picked some more Percussion and niche products like SY-ized Bass Flute and even got some BBOs after Altair came out (which was the ideal starting point).
> Had the opportunity to get a license transfer of a full Bösendorfer Imperial nearly at the price of a "new" standard version on the actual sale. Wow, what an impressive piano! Will be my definite N°1 piano.
> 
> Ironically, as a dongle hater I recently bought an iLok USB.  When I will go composing on the green hills of my neighbourhood again (starting in later Spring when it gets warm enough) I cannot guarantee a permanent connection.  (I even welcome it to be isolated from any calls...)
> 
> So I came to the point where I decided to go the whole hog and fill up with some more BBO, Synchron Strings Pro, Harp, Brass and Woodwinds in the future. Step-by-step. Perhaps in the course of 2022.
> 
> Finally I just wanted to see how much they would cost all in one basket (one likes to dream). Not as much as I feared. But it's getting even better!
> If I put the complete BBO Bundle, Synchron Strings Bundle and the complete Percussion Bundle on top, it would only be slightly more expensive than getting the mentioned above without the bundles. That fact is only partly reflected on the corresponding product pages of VSL where your individual price is calculated.
> As example: Upgrading from SS Pro to full bundle would in that context only be ~250€ more! Just 250 bucks extra for SS I and Elite Strings would already be a bargain! But I'd get FX Strings on top! Now we're talking about affordable prices... (of course all standard, not full, but I don't need surround).
> 
> So I encourage everyone just to play around with some combinations in the basket, at least for me there were some cumulating surprise discounts (BBO bundle for just 334€ although I only have 6 single packs!) that make me able to get all I need. (And much more, like BBO Zodiac or Synchron Power Drums which I both would not have bought alone.)
> All for less money than I initially assumed just for some parts of that.
> Which leads me nearly to the whole Synchron Package, just sparing out some pianos (since I don't need 5 more).
> 
> Sorry for the long text. But VSL fans dig deeper.


I've got five single BBO packs and my bundle price is currently at €1,127 with the current promotion pricing. What ones did you have to get it for only €334?

Edit: I assume you probably had some of the synchron range libraries such as synchron strings pro or woods which I don't currently have, as that would give you discounts against quite a few of the BBO packs.


----------



## widescreen

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, I'm in Canada.


Which strings are cheaper? I only can see the same prices as VSL on their website have.


----------



## widescreen

Aitcpiano said:


> I've got five single BBO packs and my bundle price is currently at €1,127 with the current promotion pricing. What ones did you have to get it for only €334?


It's the combination with Synchron Strings, Brass+Woodwinds+Perc Bundle as I've written. So they substitute much of it. Not BBO Bundle alone. But as the Synchron Bundles are cheap in that combination (as I own some small parts), too, I only have to spend 1000€ more to get all of them completed. That's for the whole amount not really much.

For BBO I have Altair, Andromeda, Dorado, Fornax, Orion, Quasar.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

widescreen said:


> Which strings are cheaper? I only can see the same prices as VSL on their website have.











When converted to Canadian $, that's about a $75 difference.


----------



## widescreen

Jeremy Spencer said:


>


Not cheaper as here (VAT not calculated). We have 325€ including VAT, just as VSL does on their site. What do Elite Strings cost you on vsl.co.at?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

widescreen said:


> Not cheaper as here (VAT not calculated). We have 325€ including VAT, just as VSL does on their site. What do Elite Strings cost you on vsl.co.at?


325€, which is $355US. Looks like they are charging me VAT whether I want to or not. @Ben is this the case?


----------



## widescreen

Jeremy Spencer said:


> 325€, which is $355US. Looks like they are charging me VAT whether I want to or not. @Ben is this the case?


Are you logged in as a Canadian customer?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

widescreen said:


> Are you logged in as a Canadian customer?


Yeps.


----------



## Noland

holywilly said:


> Just curious that is anyone still interested buying VI or Synchronized libraries?
> 
> I’m having wealthy amount of VI / Synchronized collections that I’m willing to let for for half price out of the retail.
> 
> Something like Synchronized Dimension Strings (whole bundle), Synchronized woodwinds…..and so on.


Would also be very interested, have some of the newer VSL Synchron libraries which I really like but not too much of the VI/Synchronized ones so would be interested to get a few of those too.


----------



## Ben

Zanshin said:


> @Ben thank you for the info! My initial impressions of comparing the Syz Chamber Strings Sordino to the VI version... that seems to be a fairly straight up port (as opposed the Syz Chamber strings), can you confirm that?


Yes, confirmed


----------



## Ben

Jeremy Spencer said:


> 325€, which is $355US. Looks like they are charging me VAT whether I want to or not. @Ben is this the case?


I have no idea, sorry. My colleagues at [email protected] should be able to help you with that.


----------



## Buz

IIRC they charge everyone the same price and may or may not pay VAT depending where you live. That's why 3rd party sellers work out a little lower.


----------



## Zanshin

Here's an example of the pricing when buying direct from VSL:

Synchron Strings Pro
USA : € 325 (No VAT included)
France : € 325 (VAT included)
Switzerland : € 270.83 (No VAT included (for real))

To use a favorite VI-C phrase (we even had a thread dedicated to it!):

"it is what it is".


----------



## ShidoStrife

If you're not in europe, use bestservice but pay in euro. They'll deduct the VAT when checking out. It always turned out cheaper than the dollar price for me, but you might want to check both.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I use ILIO in the US. Faster turnaround than Best Service. Cheaper than buying from the VSL site.


----------



## Zanshin

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I use ILIO in the US. Faster turnaround than Best Service. Cheaper than buying from the VSL site.


I've thought about trying them, I assume they are collecting taxes based on where you live?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I use ILIO in the US. Faster turnaround than Best Service. Cheaper than buying from the VSL site.


Thanks, I just checked them out. For me, it's $354 which is the same as VSL.


----------



## DaddyO

Another vote for Best Service to buy VSL. In addition to the best price, for every purchase you get Best Bucks towards future purchases. It takes up to 24 hours to get your licenses, but for me that's not very important.

The folks at Ilio are good people, and Audio Deluxe is good too, at least when I was consistently using them a couple of years ago. They had (have?) seasonal sales that are pretty attractive.


----------



## Zanshin

Best Bucks are awesome! I tend to ignore them and then when I'm on the fence for a purchase I'll see I have tidy sum to use. I recently picked up VI Chamber Strings bundle and then paid for half of the Syz crossgrade with them.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

VSL has a weird effect on us users it seems. Everytime I think I'm complete, another library is mentioned and my mind goes "I wonder how that would sound in my template" and there I go again. It's almost as deep a rabbit hole as synths.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

I never really looked into how VSL's new player works, but as I consider getting some of their Percussion this sale, I'm now watching Paul's Synchron Percussion I walkthrough. And I gotta say, I'm amazed at just how logical and user-friendly VSL has designed their player. It's clear they've put a lot of thought into it's design. Well done, VSL!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I never really looked into how VSL's new player works, but as I consider getting some of their Percussion this sale, I'm now watching Paul's Synchron Percussion I walkthrough. And I gotta say, I'm amazed at just how logical and user-friendly VSL has designed their player. It's clear they've put a lot of thought into it's design. Well done, VSL!


It's obvious they put a lot of effort in the design of the GUI, making it easy to access all features of the library and engine with a pretty low impact on your system to boot.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Some years ago,I was sent a large discount voucher by the now defunct Time and Space, which I blew on the Synchronised Special Edition 1-4 bundle. My first VSL library. I’d never used Synchron Player before.
Personally, I think it’s the best sample player engine on the market, and by quite a margin.
They are not above screwing up now and again, but they seem to fix problems at an impressive rate of knots.
I’m a fan.


----------



## Zanshin

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I never really looked into how VSL's new player works, but as I consider getting some of their Percussion this sale, I'm now watching Paul's Synchron Percussion I walkthrough. And I gotta say, I'm amazed at just how logical and user-friendly VSL has designed their player. It's clear they've put a lot of thought into it's design. Well done, VSL!


Synchron Percussion is fantastic! (and the player too)



Marcus Millfield said:


> VSL has a weird effect on us users it seems. Everytime I think I'm complete, another library is mentioned and my mind goes "I wonder how that would sound in my template" and there I go again. It's almost as deep a rabbit hole as synths.


It's a sickness, and speaking of percussion I'm thinking I need some MIR friendly percussion haha. SE1? Maybe just VI Timpini and Drums? Haha.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> It's a sickness



Incurable I'm afraid...



Zanshin said:


> speaking of percussion I'm thinking I need some MIR friendly percussion haha. SE1? Naybe just VI Timpini and Drums? Haha.



Me too, so I've sold Sy Perc I and am hopefully getting VI percussion from holywilly's sale.
Sy Perc is great in instrumentation and articulations, but it sounds so damn far away for what I want to do with it. Didn't get it to sound right. Percussion libs need to be upfront and center if I want them too. Was hard thing to get with Sy perc.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Me too, so I've sold Sy Perc I and am hopefully getting VI percussion from holywilly's sale.
> Sy Perc is great in instrumentation and articulations, but it sounds so damn far away for what I want to do with it. Didn't get it to sound right. Percussion libs need to be upfront and center if I want them too. Was hard thing to get with Sy perc.


I hear you. I'll probably pick up Timp + Drums & Toms for that reason. Those are what I'm missing most, I have a variety of mallets etc that'll work in MIR already.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I hear you. I'll probably pick up Timp + Drums & Toms for that reason. Those are what I'm missing most, I have a variety of mallets etc that'll work in MIR already.


It's a shame really because especially the variety in snares and gongs/cymbals made it really worth it to me, but the marriage unfortunately didn't last.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> It's a shame really because especially the variety in snares and gongs/cymbals made it really worth it to me, but the marriage unfortunately didn't last.


I wish I loved one side more than the other as much as you (VI & Syz VS Synchron), I'd have a lot more money in my pocket lol.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I wish I loved one side as much as you (VI & Syz VS Synchron), I'd have a lot more money in my pocket lol.


I had both for a long time too and I get your issue! I'm fortunate to have been able to trade some Sy for SyZ/VI libraries to ease the financial pain somewhat.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> I had both for a long time too and I get your issue! I'm fortunate to have been able to trade some Sy for SyZ/VI libraries to ease the financial pain somewhat.


Say, you mention financial pain ... VI Jazz Drums. I think you have those, do they work in MIR?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Marcus Millfield said:


> It's obvious they put a lot of effort in the design of the GUI, making it easy to access all features of the library and engine with a pretty low impact on your system to boot.


Sounds good that the engine is efficient too


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Michael Antrum said:


> Personally, I think it’s the best sample player engine on the market, and by quite a margin.


It's (much) better than the 3 sample player engines I'm using currently at least (no names)


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Say, you mention financial pain ... VI Jazz Drums. I think you have those, do they work in MIR?


Yes, BUT you need the right stage and not only because of the size, but also the sound characteristics of the room. Too much of the "metallic" characteristics in the room sound kills the drums if you're going for the smooth jazz vibe for me at least. The core sound of the library and articulations are of course great. Only thing I don't like as much are the kick drum patches, but then again I'm no star in mixing so that's probably more my shortcoming than the libraries.

Oh, and don't forget to play with the humanization on the snares. Standard patches are a bit tame on that side, which makes it sound synthetic.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Yes, BUT you need the right stage and not only because of the size, but also the sound characteristics of the room. Too much of the "metallic" characteristics in the room sound kills the drums if you're going for the smooth jazz vibe for me at least. The core sound of the library and articulations are of course great. Only thing I don't like as much are the kick drum patches, but then again I'm no star in mixing so that's probably more my shortcoming than the libraries.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to play with the humanization on the snares. Standard patches are a bit tame on that side, which makes it sound synthetic.


Interesting, what rooms have you had success with? Smooth jazz, 60s 70s vibes, is what I'd like from it too. I have SD3 but I'd love a kit I could throw in the same MIR space as the VI-Syz upright bass etc.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Interesting, what rooms have you had success with? Smooth jazz, 60s 70s vibes, is what I'd like from it too. I have SD3 but I'd love a kit I could throw in the same MIR space as the VI-Syz upright bass etc.


I throw it in one of the smaller studios from #2 (ORF studio 2 or 3). Keep it close to the mic and/or a bit dry, short tails on the reverb (studio 2 has short reverbs), cut a bit of the top of the snare and cymbals/hats with EQ, add grit with a tape emulator. Does wonders.


----------



## Aitcpiano

Marcus Millfield said:


> It's a shame really because especially the variety in snares and gongs/cymbals made it really worth it to me, but the marriage unfortunately didn't last.


Can you not get a more upfront and centre sound with synchron percussion libraries by using more of the closer mics or the close mixer presets?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Zanshin said:


> Synchron Percussion is fantastic! (and the player too)


If I want a scaled down version with the same number of velocity layers but with less "crazy much" choice, is that the BBO series or whatever it's name is?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Aitcpiano said:


> Can you not get a more up and centre sound with synchron percussion libraries by using more of the closer mics or the close mixer presets?


Yes, you can get there a bit with the close mix presets, but I still miss the impact from this library when it counts. For example: I wrote a few pieces in which I needed a solo single military snare to be able to crescendo to fff. Wasn't convincing. Or a gong strike as the climax of a crescendo, same deal. I tried making a bigger impact with the close mics and using compression and an exciter in Synchron player or on the percussion bus, but it still did not convince me. The sound was just too far away to have the impact I am looking for and that's okay. I learned a great deal from it, especially in what I want from a library and how pre-positioned Synchron libraries aren't my thing.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If I want a scaled down version with the same number of velocity layers but with less "crazy much" choice, is that the BBO series or whatever it's name is?


You could also mix and match with Synchron percussion. It's a collection of packages you can buy separately (i.e. Drums, Cymbals, timpani etc).


----------



## Utkarsh

@Ben hey, simply messaging to tell you that I’ve read your messages in various threads (and YouTube videos) and your dedication is incredible. A few months ago, I didn’t have Anything from Vsl. And in last few months, I’ve invested in Vienna Ensamble pro 7, Vienna Mir Pro And now Synchron Elite, Brass and Woodwinds (all Full versions)… and your messages and recommendations have made a difference every time. Thank you 🙏🏼 (although currently I’m worried coz for a couple of days it’s just saying ‘pending licenses‘ and I’m unable to play anything despite having a registered I’ll account. I can download it via vienna assistant but nothing shows up on synchron player except standard WW which I had purchased with the key earlier… fingers crossed) 🤞🏼


----------



## Zanshin

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If I want a scaled down version with the same number of velocity layers but with less "crazy much" choice, is that the BBO series or whatever it's name is?


Yes BBO Dorado, Phoenix, and Quasar will get you a great subset of Synchron Percussion. I had those before I bought the full bundle. Such a great deal.

Edit: What @Marcus Millfield says too


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Marcus Millfield said:


> You could also mix and match with Synchron percussion. It's a collection of packages you can buy separately (i.e. Drums, Cymbals, timpani etc).


Yes, it's a smart system  Synchron Percussion I covers a lot of what I'd want though. They made a good job of deciding what to put in it.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Listening to the 70 cm. tam-tam ring out in a video on their homepage.....they really let it ring all the way out!


----------



## Ben

Thanks for your kind words, very happy to hear 


Utkarsh said:


> although currently I’m worried coz for a couple of days it’s just saying ‘pending licenses‘


Please PM me your mail address, I will check that!


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> Yes BBO Dorado, Phoenix, and Quasar will get you a great subset of Synchron Percussion. I had those before I bought the full bundle. Such a great deal.


I still have that percussion lineup and don't feel that I'm missing anything important.

Yet.


----------



## RSK

Utkarsh said:


> @Ben hey, simply messaging to tell you that I’ve read your messages in various threads (and YouTube videos) and your dedication is incredible.


Ben is easily worth whatever VSL is paying him.


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> I still have that percussion lineup and don't feel that I'm missing anything important.
> 
> Yet.


Hah, yeah. There are some diminishing returns buying the full bundle, but once I got the taste from those three I wanted the whole shebang. Power Drums turned out be the sleeper hit though, three awesome drum sets in Synchron. There's some real cinematic potential there especially when you get three going in situ, playing variations, hand offs, etc.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I think the pricing difference between Best Service, ILIO, and VSL is hit or miss. For example, for Synchron Timpani II, the price is the exact same (in USD) across the three - . Same for Great Rieger Organ and Synchron Elite Strings. None of them charge me tax.

Anyway, having bought Synchron Percussion I, I'm looking to pick and choose some selections from II and III (like Timpani II for the soft mallets, Bells III for the bell tree, Mallets III for the marimba) - any favorites amongst folks?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

I just bought Synchron Percussion I std.


----------



## Zanshin

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I think the pricing difference between Best Service, ILIO, and VSL is hit or miss. For example, for Synchron Timpani II, the price is the exact same (in USD) across the three - . Same for Great Rieger Organ and Synchron Elite Strings. None of them charge me tax.


On Best Service, are you logged in, and getting max discount with " VSL User discount"? Because I see $53.20 after that for Synchron Timpani II.

On Ilio I see $71 for Synchron Timpani II at check out, but I don't have an account there, is there some mechanism that causes the price to go down?

Not trying to belabor, I just want you to get the best deal you can 

EDIT: And on VSL, if you are Swiss, you pay $52.49 (by their conversion). $70.60 for United States(by their conversion).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Zanshin said:


> On Best Service, are you logged in, and getting max discount with " VSL User discount"? Because I see $53.20 after that for Synchron Timpani II.
> 
> On Ilio I see $71 for Synchron Timpani II at check out, but I don't have an account there, is there some mechanism that causes the price to go down?
> 
> Not trying to belabor, I just want you to get the best deal you can



Oh wow - I didn't realize that was something Best Service did if you didn't have a student discount. It gave me $59 as the total. Do you have a student discount? Wonder why Best Service gives a VSL loyalty discount but the VSL site itself doesn't? I logged into ILIO and I didn't find any loyalty pricing discount.

Thanks for belaboring


----------



## Zanshin

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Oh wow - I didn't realize that was something Best Service did if you didn't have a student discount. It gave me $59 as the total. Do you have a student discount? Wonder why Best Service gives a VSL loyalty discount but the VSL site itself doesn't? I logged into ILIO and I didn't find any loyalty pricing discount.
> 
> Thanks for belaboring


No problem, I do have an Edu discount but that shouldn't matter because that is basically disabled atm (confirmed with VSL Sales). I bet it's because I own the BBO versions too?


----------



## Zanshin

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Oh wow - I didn't realize that was something Best Service did if you didn't have a student discount. It gave me $59 as the total. Do you have a student discount? Wonder why Best Service gives a VSL loyalty discount but the VSL site itself doesn't? I logged into ILIO and I didn't find any loyalty pricing discount.
> 
> Thanks for belaboring


Also I don't think it's really a "loyalty" discount, it's basically the Swiss price, that is - no VAT.

Edit: And upgrade/cross-grade pricing too.


----------



## CT

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I just bought Synchron Percussion I std.


I'm sorry to hear that. Synchron Percussion I really should have used protection.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

The sound is quite narrow with just the Stereo mics; it's very much constrained to the centre of the stereo image.

You can't make it wider without getting the extra mics, can you?

In "Main Power Panner", width is already at 100%.


----------



## Zanshin

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> The sound is quite narrow with just the Stereo mics; it's very much constrained to the centre of the stereo image.
> 
> You can't make it wider without getting the extra mics, can you?
> 
> In "Main Power Panner", width is already at 100%.


You shouldn't need the Full mics to get a wider sound. Have you looked at the Mixer Presets? Like for example load up the Timpani and then in the Mixer Presets choose "Stereo Decca Tree > Left to Right".


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Just grabbed Timpani II, Mallets II and III. Comparing to Berlin Percussion and CinePerc, the depth of sampling and clarity of Synchron recordings is just far superior IMO.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Just grabbed Timpani II, Mallets II and III. Comparing to Berlin Percussion and CinePerc, the depth of sampling and clarity of Synchron recordings is just far superior IMO.


The sound is pristine. I love it!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Zanshin said:


> You shouldn't need the Full mics to get a wider sound. Have you looked at the Mixer Presets? Like for example load up the Timpani and then in the Mixer Presets choose "Stereo Decca Tree > Left to Right".


With wider sound, I mean the difference between SY77 - Stereo Mix and SY77 - Surround-to-Stereo-Downmix here:






SYNCHRON PERCUSSION I - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna’s Synchron Percussion features the world’s finest percussion instruments, masterfully played and captured in every nuanced detail with a sophisticated multi-microphone set-up in one of the world’s best scoring stages, Synchron Stage Vienna.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

It's a huge difference.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Hm, I think it's fine after all. Just tested against a couple of percussion patches from two other manufacturers and the width seems no different to the width there.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

I found out of something! It's because I'm hitting the keys too softly. As soon as I hit the keys harder, the sound widens.

Edit:
I'm not used to hitting the keys that hard because of tennis elbow


----------



## Zanshin

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> With wider sound, I mean the difference between SY77 - Stereo Mix and SY77 - Surround-to-Stereo-Downmix here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYNCHRON PERCUSSION I - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> Vienna’s Synchron Percussion features the world’s finest percussion instruments, masterfully played and captured in every nuanced detail with a sophisticated multi-microphone set-up in one of the world’s best scoring stages, Synchron Stage Vienna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at


Ah yeah. Dorado, Phoenix and Quasar have the full mics so I am familiar in practice. I found the full mics didn't add much for me especially if I used any external reverb. But if you have the SSD space (.5TB vs 1TB) and extra cash ($800 more for full mics) - why not!



Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Hm, I think it's fine after all. Just tested against a couple of percussion patches from two other manufacturers and the width seems no different to the width there.


Agreed. If I was doing surround mixes I'd want the extra mics, but for just the Surround to Stereo mix... it's just not worth it to me.



Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I found out of something! It's because I'm hitting the keys too softly. As soon as I hit the keys harder, the sound widens.


Hit it!


----------



## Axl

Since this is the fanboy thread, want to ask an advice. 
I am very close to purchasing the SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Standard Library. 
The reason for going for the bundle is that I would like bothe the elite and strings pro, and the bundle is not far away in price. When i listen to demos of the strings they sound very nice. I already have Albion one, so that covers the cinematic large orchestra. I tried out the BBOa dn it sounded very nice, but i understand that the strings in BBO is in Synchron strings Pro? 
Is there another option i should choose?


----------



## Michael Antrum

Axl said:


> Since this is the fanboy thread, want to ask an advice.
> I am very close to purchasing the SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Standard Library.
> The reason for going for the bundle is that I would like bothe the elite and strings pro, and the bundle is not far away in price. When i listen to demos of the strings they sound very nice. I already have Albion one, so that covers the cinematic large orchestra. I tried out the BBOa dn it sounded very nice, but i understand that the strings in BBO is in Synchron strings Pro?
> Is there another option i should choose?



If you buy directly from VSL you get a 14 day refund window. So there's no real reason to take anyone's word for it - you can test it out yourself....


----------



## Ben

Axl said:


> I tried out the BBOa dn it sounded very nice, but i understand that the strings in BBO is in Synchron strings Pro?


BBO: T-X are based on Synchron Strings Pro. BBO: L+M are completely different recordings, currently not found in any other library.


----------



## holywilly

Axl said:


> Since this is the fanboy thread, want to ask an advice.
> I am very close to purchasing the SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Standard Library.
> The reason for going for the bundle is that I would like bothe the elite and strings pro, and the bundle is not far away in price. When i listen to demos of the strings they sound very nice. I already have Albion one, so that covers the cinematic large orchestra. I tried out the BBOa dn it sounded very nice, but i understand that the strings in BBO is in Synchron strings Pro?
> Is there another option i should choose?


I’d say go straight up to Synchron Strings Pro and Elite. Both Synchron Strings Pro and Elite Strings, you can layer elite on top of Pro for both lush and detailed sound.


----------



## Axl

I had a look at the pricing if i buy elite + pro vs the bundle that includes elite, pro, fx and strings I. The price to upgrade later is much higher if the basket is correct. I think that the added content from strings I is worth it, and the FX on top. 
Maybe i am just driven by extreme GAS after checking out videos the last few weeks?


----------



## Petrucci

Yeah, the choice is hard since FX Strings are very nice if you really need those kind of sounds for your music and Strings I are also nice but not a must. But Full libs give more sound sculpting options and can bring more detailed "space".


----------



## holywilly

And the signature mix presets (full library) worth every penny for both Pro and Elite!


----------



## doctoremmet

Fellow fangirls and -boys. This rookie VSL fanboy just noticed this:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

In Epic Orchestra 2.0 there’s a solo cornet. Anyone know what library it’s from?


----------



## Ben

Jeremy Spencer said:


> In Epic Orchestra 2.0 there’s a solo cornet. Anyone know what library it’s from?


It's a small subset of this awesome library: https://www.vsl.co.at/Special_Brass/Cornet


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ben said:


> It's a small subset of this awesome library: https://www.vsl.co.at/Special_Brass/Cornet


Thanks! Arguably the best programmed brass I’ve ever used.


----------



## Zanshin

Ben said:


> It's a small subset of this awesome library: https://www.vsl.co.at/Special_Brass/Cornet


Special Brass would a nice one to have Synchron-ized, it covers some ground not in Synchron Brass or Dimension Brass 

And Flugelhorn, Bb Trumpet, not to mention Saxophones...


----------



## doctoremmet

Zanshin said:


> not to mention Saxophones...


Jawohl


----------



## RSK

Is there anything that Synchron Strings I does better than Synchron Strings Pro?


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> Is there anything that Synchron Strings I does better than Synchron Strings Pro?


The optimized install has some really nice legato variations including my fav ‘slur’. Also the attacks are much faster which is nice for dramatic sequences.

I think for the cross grade or bundle completion price it’s definitely worth having if you already love SSP.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Special Brass would a nice one to have Synchron-ized, it covers some ground not in Synchron Brass or Dimension Brass
> 
> And Flugelhorn, Bb Trumpet, not to mention Saxophones...



I've picked up several instruments from the VI brass series to flesh out the template. There are some true gems there: piccolo trumpet, flugelhorn, bass trombone, bass tuba, cimbasso.


----------



## doctoremmet

I’d argue it outshines its sibling in the way its shorts have been “deep sampled”


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> I've picked up several instruments from the VI brass series to flesh out the template. There are some true gems there: piccolo trumpet, flugelhorn, bass trombone, bass tuba, cimbasso.


... we are like two junkies.

For me the VI brass is all about what can supplement Dimension Brass. Special Brass has grown on me, initially I was disappointed that it had only two layers for the legatos, the sustains have more though. So I started thinking again about what else from VI Brass haha. How well do the bass trombone and bass tuba play with the Dim Brass Low Brass? Or are they more of a replace for you because of the octave in the DB LB?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> ... we are like two junkies.



🙄



Zanshin said:


> For me the VI brass is all about what can supplement Dimension Brass. Special Brass has grown on me, initially I was disappointed that it had only two layers for the legatos, the sustains have more though. So I started thinking again about what else from VI Brass haha. How well do the bass trombone and bass tuba play with the Dim Brass Low Brass? Or are they more of a replace for you because of the octave in the DB LB?



I use VI brass in 2 ways: like you as a supplement for Dim brass as that library lacks certain instruments and for those smaller ensembles I like to play with.

I prefer the LB bass trombone P3 when the trombone section is playing together, but the mic bleed makes it the wrong choice to use as a solo instrument, so I use the VI bass trombone for those situations. Same goes for the tuba. The VI bass tuba has a great sound and I use the portato patches for that classic "hoompa" sound  And because low brass makes my hair stand on end, I soon added a contrabass trombone for more low end goodness. I was surprised how beautiful the higher register of this instrument sounded!

I find the sound of VI brass to mix well with Dim brass. I like to keep more of the dry sound in low brass, as the room verbs tend to wash away a bit of the character of the single instrument recording which I find more appealing than a homogenous ensemble. In those cases where I need an blending ensemble, I use the Dim Brass ensemble patches and play a bit with the placement and dry/wet slider of the VI brass instrument in MIR to get the blending right. Works fine for me.

I do like the LB in Dim brass, although I don't use the Wagner's too much. The LB ensemble patches are somewhat limited, but do sound really good.

Now I just added single instruments of VI brass whenever I have a project where Dim brass has a gap. I'll probably end up having the complete set. I'm hopeless 😄


----------



## Axl

I finally pulled the trigger on the Synchron strings bundle. I did a lot of reading and looking at videos. I feel that this is the perfect product for me. I went with the bundle to get the FX. After looking at videos, they have some unique features that will come in handy.


----------



## Spid

I discover VSL like 20 years ago, at the first MusikMesse in Frankfurt, where they had a Cube isolate booth to introduce the VSL Cube. It was the first time I was hearing high-quality samples. But at the time, I was not doing anything related to symphonic orchestra sounds, so I never bought anything.

Lately, I decided that I wanted to try... I know I'm not Hans Zimmer (and will never be) and my gear is well above my level, but I decided to get great gear so I would have no excuse. So I got a new MBP 16" with 64GB and 8TB SSD... and now I'm lurking to add more libraries to my arsenal. Obviously, my first stop was at VSL website.

The only critic I could say is that their libraries are a little bit confusing at first, it's not super clear what is VI (Cube) and what is Synchron, or Synchron-ized libraries, or even the difference between Standard and Full... for the Cubase the Full libraries was providing more articulations I believe, but now on Synchron you have all articulations and the full libraries provide more mic options. It took me a moment to really grab that kind of details.

Of course, for all passionate here on this forum, it might be easy because you've been following the news for a while, but for a newcomer in this domain, it's a bit confusing. Now having said that, I have to say the new Synchron player looks great, and the libraries sound good from all demos. So I'm definitely gonna get some Synchron libraries in the future. Synchron Strings Bundle, Brass and Woodwinds for sure. 

I just hope they will update Synchron Player and VEP for Apple M1 so we could use one of those Mac Mini or even Mac Studios as VEP servers...

As said, I'm a newbie when it comes to composing and I haven't followed the announcement of VSL over the last years, so it was just a bit confusing at first. But that's really the only negative thing I could say about it so far.


----------



## Ben

Spid said:


> I discover VSL like 20 years ago, at the first MusikMesse in Frankfurt, where they had a Cube isolate booth to introduce the VSL Cube. It was the first time I was hearing high-quality samples. But at the time, I was not doing anything related to symphonic orchestra sounds, so I never bought anything.
> 
> Lately, I decided that I wanted to try...


Sounds exactly like my story - which eventually led me to become a member of the VSL team


----------



## holywilly

Ben said:


> Sounds exactly like my story - which eventually led me to become a member of the VSL team


I really think VSL should sell branded merchandise like mugs and shirts, I envy you @Ben.


----------



## RSK

holywilly said:


> I really think VSL should sell branded merchandise like mugs and shirts, I envy you @Ben.


Definitely. I'd love one of those polos that Paul wears in the videos.


----------



## dcoscina

What I appreciate about VSL brass in particular is the natural sound they possess. It’s not over processed. The Dimension Brass Sy’d edition is terrific and the legatos are fluid and responsive.


----------



## widescreen

Spid said:


> I discover VSL like 20 years ago, at the first MusikMesse in Frankfurt, where they had a Cube isolate booth to introduce the VSL Cube. It was the first time I was hearing high-quality samples. But at the time, I was not doing anything related to symphonic orchestra sounds, so I never bought anything.
> 
> Lately, I decided that I wanted to try... I know I'm not Hans Zimmer (and will never be) and my gear is well above my level, but I decided to get great gear so I would have no excuse. So I got a new MBP 16" with 64GB and 8TB SSD... and now I'm lurking to add more libraries to my arsenal. Obviously, my first stop was at VSL website.
> 
> The only critic I could say is that their libraries are a little bit confusing at first, it's not super clear what is VI (Cube) and what is Synchron, or Synchron-ized libraries, or even the difference between Standard and Full... for the Cubase the Full libraries was providing more articulations I believe, but now on Synchron you have all articulations and the full libraries provide more mic options. It took me a moment to really grab that kind of details.
> 
> Of course, for all passionate here on this forum, it might be easy because you've been following the news for a while, but for a newcomer in this domain, it's a bit confusing. Now having said that, I have to say the new Synchron player looks great, and the libraries sound good from all demos. So I'm definitely gonna get some Synchron libraries in the future. Synchron Strings Bundle, Brass and Woodwinds for sure.
> 
> I just hope they will update Synchron Player and VEP for Apple M1 so we could use one of those Mac Mini or even Mac Studios as VEP servers...
> 
> As said, I'm a newbie when it comes to composing and I haven't followed the announcement of VSL over the last years, so it was just a bit confusing at first. But that's really the only negative thing I could say about it so far.


I had pretty much the same problems, when starting with VSL. When I discovered the






Product List - Vienna Symphonic Library


Die Produktliste bietet eine kurzgefasste Übersicht unserer Produkte und verlinkt Sie ohne Umwege zur gewünschten Seite.




www.vsl.co.at





it helped a lot understanding the product lines and how they fit together.

I also had the same problems with the overpriced gear for my level, but I'm not regretting it as I'm now growing into it. Most of my gear decisions (besides VI) were not that bad. Only to buy lots of VI stuff BEFORE I knew that VSL is best for me (and lots of others) I regrett a little.

But watching the videos by VSL showing all that great stuff in detail that I own or will own soon, is already a lot of fun. Nearly as much as using it actually. Great work, @Paul Kopf !


----------



## widescreen

Ben said:


> Sounds exactly like my story - which eventually led me to become a member of the VSL team


There are only a few companies in the world I would directly start to work for and leave my day job behind if I got the opportunity. (Most of them are connected to music )
It's very rare if a company has that special kind of "spirit", where you instantly see that the people there truly love what they do (and not only pretend to love it), if you get to know some of the staff, either here in a forum form or in real life. And VSL has that spirit!

So you're a lucky one! 

But a question comes to mind @Ben : Does VSL offer some kind of open days or "guided tours" through Synchron Stage or the company itself? If one or another fan comes to Vienna, they would probably love to see the "Holy Halls" from within... 

At least I would.


----------



## dcoscina

I remember getting the Special Edition back in 2006 because of the legatos. I used other libraries popular at the time but none had the same realism as VSL did with their interval sampling.


----------



## Ben

widescreen said:


> But a question comes to mind @Ben : Does VSL offer some kind of open days or "guided tours" through Synchron Stage or the company itself? If one or another fan comes to Vienna, they would probably love to see the "Holy Halls" from within...


Currently it's not possible due to the restrictions. 
Also, the Stage currently is being booked quite well, often with top secret projects. So unfortunately it's not possible for now.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> 🙄


I shouldn't joke about that. Sorry for my dark humor.

I got my licenses for VI Timpani and VI Jazz Drums this morning.

The VI Timpani are awesome! I think you will like them. I'll probably stop here as far as VI Percussion because I really only want to use them in chamber size and smaller MIR rooms, anything larger I'd use Synchron Percussion. I think Epic Orchestra (bundled with VEP) has some Syz snares, bass drums, etc that'll do for how little I'll use them, timpani tend to be my most used percussion. Hmm or maybe get VI Drums and Toms too... I'm bad.

Jazz Drums, initial impressions are good. I really like the midi pattern integration, although I don't fully grok how it works yet. But if I can put in some basic bass, snare, hat, and ride patterns and swap between them for sketching that would rock (or be jazzy haha).


----------



## widescreen

Ben said:


> Currently it's not possible due to the restrictions.
> Also, the Stage currently is being booked quite well, often with top secret projects. So unfortunately it's not possible for now.


I read "Basically we offer this. Only for that short little time until public authority is getting rational again and the restrictions fall we have to pause that and will continue to do so afterwards. Of course every visitor has to sign a declaration of confidentiality and is only able to visit the Stage between 1:00 and 05:00 AM on Sundays where no recordings are taking place."


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ben said:


> Currently it's not possible due to the restrictions.
> Also, the Stage currently is being booked quite well, often with top secret projects. So unfortunately it's not possible for now.


My wife and I are planning a 2023 Danube river cruise, with a stop in Vienna. You guys better be open! I'm also going to grab one of those golf shirts, medium please.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I shouldn't joke about that. Sorry for my dark humor.



The emoji was my attempt at humor! 😄 I know we have a problem 😉



Zanshin said:


> I got my licenses for VI Timpani and VI Jazz Drums this morning.
> 
> The VI Timpani are awesome! I think you will like them. I'll probably stop here as far as VI Percussion because I really only want to use them in chamber size and smaller MIR rooms, anything larger I'd use Synchron Percussion. I think Epic Orchestra (bundled with VEP) has some Syz snares, bass drums, etc that'll do for how little I'll use them, timpani tend to be my most used percussion.



Cool! I've received my VI percussion and VI chamber strings bundle today and should be able to download it tonight. I'm very curious about both!

You know, I own Epic Orchestra but never given it much thought. I probably should take a look at that too sometime.



Zanshin said:


> Hmm or maybe get VI Drums and Toms too... I'm bad.



It's like looking in the mirror with you 😂



Zanshin said:


> Jazz Drums, initial impressions are good. I really like the midi pattern integration, although I don't fully grok how it works yet. But if I can put in some basic bass, snare, hat, and ride patterns and swap between them for sketching that would rock (or be jazzy haha).



You mean the APP sequencer? Never gave it much thought tbh... Probably should check the manual @ VSL.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> The emoji was my attempt at humor! 😄 I know we have a problem 😉


Wheww 



Marcus Millfield said:


> Cool! I've received my VI percussion and VI chamber strings bundle today and should be able to download it tonight. I'm very curious about both!


Dang! Yeah, I really love the VI Chamber Strings. I've been using the Syz Solo Strings as a first chair to both the Chamber and Dimension Strings, such a sweet sound in Pernegg and the concert rooms.



Marcus Millfield said:


> You know, I own Epic Orchestra but never given it much thought. I probably should take a look at that too sometime.


I think you have, or had most of what's in there, but it's worth taking a look 


Marcus Millfield said:


> You mean the APP sequencer? Never gave it much thought tbh... Probably should check the manual @ VSL.


I need to as well. I'm slowing getting more used to the VI Pro player.


----------



## dcoscina

Just got the Jupiter Horns BBO and I had to chime in and say I love the new Vienna Assistant and the whole process. Easy and straight forward.


----------



## holywilly

Are we expecting new Synchron libraries tomorrow?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Dang! Yeah, I really love the VI Chamber Strings. I've been using the Syz Solo Strings as a first chair to both the Chamber and Dimension Strings, such a sweet sound in Pernegg and the concert rooms.



Solo strings is still on my list (off course. That list isn't getting smaller this way 😂)

Would be very cool to be able to make use of a very small string ensemble!



Zanshin said:


> I need to as well. I'm slowing getting more used to the VI Pro player.



Me too, but it is a bit of a learning curve. There's so much it can do and as much ways it can do things. Problem is I don't have enough limbs to control everything and play the keys at the same time 😄


----------



## Zanshin

holywilly said:


> Are we expecting new Synchron libraries tomorrow?







__





ILok Cloud


If I understand the transition correctly, future releases will be iLok only and you can't run the eLicenser Synchron Player AND the iLok Synchron Player on the same machine. So it starts to be an issue when you want to buy whatever VSL release next. Yes, that's true. But the next release is...




vi-control.net





I think not tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

dcoscina said:


> Just got the Jupiter Horns BBO and I had to chime in and say I love the new Vienna Assistant and the whole process. Easy and straight forward.



The BBO libraries are great and the brass ensembles are really good. You'll probably love these. Enjoy!


----------



## dcoscina

Marcus Millfield said:


> The BBO libraries are great and the brass ensembles are really good. You'll probably love these. Enjoy!


I actually have the Synchron Brass but I wanted something a little more svelt for laptop composing and such. A terrific addition!


----------



## Ben

holywilly said:


> Are we expecting new Synchron libraries tomorrow?


kind of


----------



## RSK

Ben said:


> kind of


If we get a new Synchron Player tomorrow that is compatible with M1, I'm going to be giddy as a schoolgirl.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Ben said:


> kind of


Hmmmm. I hear that the new Mir 3d has been delayed, but that could be what they want you to think.........but of course it could be that they don't want you to think that, because it could be true, in which case I think that they want you to think that isn't more likely to be that, rather than something else that they didn't want you to think.....


----------



## Zanshin

I don't think MIR 3D but I'd love to be wrong!

"Kind of" makes me think it's a Synchron-ized library. Saxophones, Jazz Drums, Special Brass, yes please


----------



## Dietz

It won't be MIR 3D, sorry to say so. VSL's devs simply have too much to do with iLok migration, Apple Silicon compatibility and other tedious topics . :-P


----------



## Michael Antrum

That's what they want you to think......



or not......


----------



## Zanshin

Dietz said:


> Apple Silicon compatibility and other tedious topics . :-P


Agreed, very tedious


----------



## Vik

RSK said:


> Is there anything that Synchron Strings I does better than Synchron Strings Pro?


This list shows which presets/samples each of the libraries has that the other doesn't have:


Comparison Synchron Strings I / Synchron Strings Pro​
Samples exclusive to
Synchron Strings IVel. LayersSamples included in
both librariesSamples exclusive to
Synchron Strings ProVel. LayersShort notesSpiccato2Spiccato agile28Short staccato58Staccato5Staccato agile61Short staccato fortissimo/harsh11Staccato fortissimo/harsh1Détaché3Legatos2Legato cantabile/molto vibrato28Legato senza vibrato2Legato cantabile/light vibrato2Legato soft5-7Legato normal5-8Legato fast5-8Legato marcato5-8Legato fast marcato5-8Legato slurred5-8(all legatos with lyrical/regular/no vib)Legato regular (normal/soft/marcato attack, normal/soft release)2Legato agile (normal/soft/marcato attack, normal/soft release)2Legato espressivo (normal/soft release)2Legato very soft (flautando/pianissimo, normal and soft release)3Portamento (normal/soft/marcato attack, normal/soft release)2Long notes2Cantabile strong vib/molto vib2Cantabile (light vib)2soft attack (lyrical/reg. vib)5-7normal attack (lyrical/reg./no vib)5-8marcato attack5-8(all long notes with lyrical/regular/no vib)7soft attack (no vib)2regular vibrato (normal/soft attack, normal/soft release)2espressivo (normal/soft release)2very soft (flautando/pianissimo, normal and soft release)32flautando2Dynamicsfortepiano4sforzato4long sfz2long soft swell (normal/soft release)2short crescendos1long crescendos6long crescendos1short diminuendos1long diminuendos6long diminuendos1PonticelloPonticello – short, bold/agile2Ponticello – long2Ponticello – tremolo2Ponticello – legato2HarmonicsHarmonics – sustained1Harmonics – tremolo1Tremolos5Tremolos (normal/marcato attack)4Measured tremolo 120 bpm2Measured tremolo 130 bpm2Measured tremolo 140 bpm2Measured tremolo 160 bpm2Trills5Half tone trills45Whole tone trills4Pizzicato5Pizzicato52Snap pizzicato1Col legnoCol legno2​


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Just downloaded Timpani II, Timpani III, Mallets II, and Mallets III. And have bought Elite Strings second-hand from a user here (bless you iLok!). Another piano and the Great Rieger Organ are still on my list, so would appreciate a nice fat spring sale if you're listening out there VSL...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I downloaded Chamber Strings, put them at Synchron Stage in my template with some basic settings, chose a legato patch, sat behind my controller and drooled away. What an amazing sound and so different from my Dim strings setup. Really deep low end on the celli and Bassi.


----------



## EgM

Marcus Millfield said:


> I downloaded Chamber Strings, put them at Synchron Stage in my template with some basic settings, chose a legato patch, sat behind my controller and drooled away. What an amazing sound and so different from my Dim strings setup. Really deep low end on the celli and Bassi.


Basses are amazing, I agree!


----------



## EgM

Ben said:


> kind of


Oh! SYNCHRON-ized Orchestra strings?


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> I downloaded Chamber Strings, put them at Synchron Stage in my template with some basic settings, chose a legato patch, sat behind my controller and drooled away. What an amazing sound and so different from my Dim strings setup. Really deep low end on the celli and Bassi.


Agreed 1000%! It really is a special library. The Synchron-ized port of the Sordinos is a more direct port of the VI samples by the way, not like the normale. I'll probably just use the original VI libraries across the board though.


----------



## Aitcpiano

Marcus Millfield said:


> I downloaded Chamber Strings, put them at Synchron Stage in my template with some basic settings, chose a legato patch, sat behind my controller and drooled away. What an amazing sound and so different from my Dim strings setup. Really deep low end on the celli and Bassi.


Is that the VI ones or the Synchronized chamber strings?


----------



## dcoscina

I think VSL has done very well in revamping their brand and methodology in terms of downloading. Great job all!


----------



## Zanshin

Aitcpiano said:


> Is that the VI ones or the Synchronized chamber strings?


VI


----------



## daviddln

Zanshin said:


> I don't think MIR 3D but I'd love to be wrong!
> 
> "Kind of" makes me think it's a Synchron-ized library. Saxophones, Jazz Drums, Special Brass, yes please


Maybe a new BBO library? Or two?


----------



## holywilly

I’m actually offloading VI strings (solo, chamber, orchestral).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Before I email VSL, wondering if anybody has had this happen to them. I installed some libraries from Vienna Assistant (it's a new drive compared to my other VSL libraries). I opened Synchron Player in Logic and some of the libraries are not showing up at all, even though their paths are correctly showing up in the Synchron Player paths dialog. If I try to load a preset from one of the libraries that is showing up, it says that library can't be found. The drive is connected and shows the installed VSL libraries. Any ideas?


----------



## RSK

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Before I email VSL, wondering if anybody has had this happen to them. I installed some libraries from Vienna Assistant (it's a new drive compared to my other VSL libraries). I opened Synchron Player in Logic and some of the libraries are not showing up at all, even though their paths are correctly showing up in the Synchron Player paths dialog. If I try to load a preset from one of the libraries that is showing up, it says that library can't be found. The drive is connected and shows the installed VSL libraries. Any ideas?


Same thing happened to me. You have to authorize them in the iLok app.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

RSK said:


> Same thing happened to me. You have to authorize them in the iLok app.


That was it - thank you!!


----------



## RSK

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That was it - thank you!!


You're very welcome


----------



## DJiLAND

RSK said:


> Is there anything that Synchron Strings I does better than Synchron Strings Pro?


The legato nuances of the two libraries are very different. I ended up needing both.


----------



## widescreen

Something funny: When I accidentally surfed over the reviews of Synchron Player at KVR I found some nice reviews I cannot hold back from you:

"here again a fake offer where you only notice after the download that you have to buy something for it to work"

"The software is beyond impossible to install. Requires some kind of hardware purchase"

Better read before you download "free" stuff... 

Reminds me of myself when starting with music. Grab everything that's labelled "free", as much as possible. From ~1000 plugins I gathered only ~10 turned out to be useful. 

But they have to revise their reviews. Since iLok conversion, getting Big Bang Orchestra Free, Synchron Player is freely usable without hardware or paying any money.


----------



## ptram

widescreen said:


> Something funny: When I accidentally surfed over the reviews of Synchron Player at KVR I found some nice reviews I cannot hold back from you:


This one also is nice:

"better forgot these company, don't belive that i am able to have fun with those crappy products"

No fun from these things! 

But don't think these are all rookies; there are also real pros among them! And VSL gave them a player where you have to use three tracks to play three instruments!

"VSL loat me as a user — a PRO user — when I discovered that it is impossible to assign different MIDI channels to different instruments in a single instance of the player. If you want to write for, say a viola on MIDI channel 1, violin on channel 2, and cello on channel 3, you have to load three separate instances of the player into your DAW, on three separate tracks. That's idiotic. If you have to do that, you don't need different MIDI channels in the first place."


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Those reviews are pretty sad...


----------



## widescreen

New free instrument by VSL:






FUJARA FLUTE - Vienna Symphonic Library


Gratis-Instrument für den Synchron Player der Vienna Symphonic Library.




www.vsl.co.at





Also the iLok sale goes now until May 2nd.

(I was 1 minute faster than Ben, HA! )


----------



## Ben

widescreen said:


> FUJARA FLUTE - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> Gratis-Instrument für den Synchron Player der Vienna Symphonic Library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at








[NEW] Free Harp Glissandos - Violin Runs - Celestial Strings - Soft Imperial Piano - Fujara - BBO


Free Harp Glissandos: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Free_Instruments/Harp_Glissandos --- Free Violin Runs - Get it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Free_Instruments/Violin_Runs New to VSL and/or iLok? Here is a step-by-step video, guiding you through the entire process: --- Free Celestial...




vi-control.net





No key requirement - you can activate it on your machine or your iLok key (no iLok Cloud support; 2 activations available)


----------



## Spid

Ben said:


> Sounds exactly like my story - which eventually led me to become a member of the VSL team


Congrats! 

I know exact your feeling… I was just a user/customer before I could eventually become a member of the Open Labs team, moved to the US and work for them back in 2006-2010. It was a Texan company that make keyboard based on touchscreen and computer parts, running on Windows (so allowing to run any software and plugins of your choice). Becoming part of the R&D team was like a dream to come true… and being able to “work” in something you love and are passionate for, it’s just a pure joy; it’s not even real work in my eyes… we just feel lucky being paid for doing what we love to do. So yeah, I can imagine how you feel! You’re lucky, enjoy it.

Regarding VSL, I’m slowly getting up to date to the different libraries, the previous VI player and now the new Synchron player, etc… However, I have to admit, I’m still having some mysteries. For instance the BBO is based on parts from Synchron Libraries. However, I wonder if we’re missing something if we get already the whole Synchron Package? It seems like we would still be missing some of the BBO packages, such the BBO Zodiac, but also some of the Choirs that aren’t at all in Synchron (for now, at least). Am I right?

The reason I’m asking, is because I wonder if there’s a point to get the BBO, if in the end you already plan to get the Synchron bundle such Strings Bundle, Brass, Woodwinds… That the kind of stuff I have hard time to figure out, even with their guide of libraries. Maybe it’s just because I haven’t paid enough attention (story of my life, LOL)


----------



## Ben

Spid said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I know exact your feeling… I was just a user/customer before I could eventually become a member of the Open Labs team, moved to the US and work for them back in 2006-2010. It was a Texan company that make keyboard based on touchscreen and computer parts, running on Windows (so allowing to run any software and plugins of your choice). Becoming part of the R&D team was like a dream to come true… and being able to “work” in something you love and are passionate for, it’s just a pure joy; it’s not even real work in my eyes… we just feel lucky being paid for doing what we love to do. So yeah, I can imagine how you feel! You’re lucky, enjoy it.
> 
> Regarding VSL, I’m slowly getting up to date to the different libraries, the previous VI player and now the new Synchron player, etc… However, I have to admit, I’m still having some mysteries. For instance the BBO is based on parts from Synchron Libraries. However, I wonder if we’re missing something if we get already the whole Synchron Package? It seems like we would still be missing some of the BBO packages, such the BBO Zodiac, but also some of the Choirs that aren’t at all in Synchron (for now, at least). Am I right?
> 
> The reason I’m asking, is because I wonder if there’s a point to get the BBO, if in the end you already plan to get the Synchron bundle such Strings Bundle, Brass, Woodwinds… That the kind of stuff I have hard time to figure out, even with their guide of libraries. Maybe it’s just because I haven’t paid enough attention (story of my life, LOL)


If you get everything Synchron and then add the BBO bundle, all libraries that are already part of Synchron libraries will be skipped and you get a discount instead. You can also start with BBO and upgrade to Synchron at any point.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

What are folks’ favorite tips for setting up and using Elite Strings btw? Downloading now. 🎉


----------



## holywilly

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What are folks’ favorite tips for setting up and using Elite Strings btw? Downloading now. 🎉


Start with signature mix presets, they just sound so warm and intimate! And I always build my custom preset to minimize keyswitch. 

The solo 1,2 and ribbon mics are the pure magic of this library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

holywilly said:


> Start with signature mix presets, they just sound so warm and intimate! And I always build my custom preset to minimize keyswitch.
> 
> The solo 1,2 and ribbon mics are the pure magic of this library.


Ah - I only have standard for now. Hopefully there's a sale on upgrades in the future.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

holywilly said:


> Start with signature mix presets, they just sound so warm and intimate! And I always build my custom preset to minimize keyswitch.
> 
> The solo 1,2 and ribbon mics are the pure magic of this library.


Here's a question, there's a folder called VelXF sus-MOD and one called VelXF - MOD. What's the difference?


----------



## Zanshin

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Here's a question, there's a folder called VelXF sus-MOD and one called VelXF - MOD. What's the difference?


The first is mod wheel for longs and velocity for shorts. The second is mod wheel for both.


----------



## Petrucci

Ben said:


> [NEW] Free Harp Glissandos - Violin Runs - Celestial Strings - Soft Imperial Piano - Fujara - BBO
> 
> 
> Free Harp Glissandos: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Free_Instruments/Harp_Glissandos --- Free Violin Runs - Get it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Free_Instruments/Violin_Runs New to VSL and/or iLok? Here is a step-by-step video, guiding you through the entire process: --- Free Celestial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No key requirement - you can activate it on your machine or your iLok key (no iLok Cloud support; 2 activations available)


That is Amazing!!! I better transfer my Synchron libs to Ilok soon))) Can I assume that maybe the package of such interesting "ethnic" instruments coming???)


----------



## hayvel

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ah - I only have standard for now. Hopefully there's a sale on upgrades in the future.


It should be included in the current sale, I believe.


----------



## Axl

I got the strings bundle and I am slowly working my way through it. There is an insane amount of articulations and stuff to choose from. I am so happy with my purchase, and I regret some of my previous purchases. 

How do you set up a template with the different articulations? 
Do you set it up with with separate tracks for each articulation box?
I am thinking of setting it up with legato on separate tracks and the same for short and longs. The more special things like harmonics I will add if they are needed. 
All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Axl said:


> I got the strings bundle and I am slowly working my way through it. There is an insane amount of articulations and stuff to choose from. I am so happy with my purchase, and I regret some of my previous purchases.
> 
> How do you set up a template with the different articulations?
> Do you set it up with with separate tracks for each articulation box?
> I am thinking of setting it up with legato on separate tracks and the same for short and longs. The more special things like harmonics I will add if they are needed.
> All suggestions are welcome.



That depends on the DAW you use and personal preference I guess. I use Reaper and key switches for switching articulations. I control those using Divisimate.

I tried using Studio One, which offers Sound Variation templates for Synchron libraries, which makes switching articulations a breeze.

But a lot of people use different tracks per articulation, or per articulation group, like one track for shorts, longs, legato etc.


----------



## DaddyO

Marcus Millfield said:


> ...
> 
> I tried using Studio One, which offers Sound Variation templates for Synchron libraries, which makes switching articulations a breeze.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify for the questioner, Studio One Sound Variations are not templates like other "expression map" offerings. They are a direct communication between Studio One and VST3 libraries that are made compatible by the library maker. 

VSL has made the VST3 version of the Synchron Player compatible with Sound Variations, so all keyswitches and CC's built into a Synchron Player preset are automatically populated. If a change is made to the preset, or an update to the library, one does not have to go back and change an expression map. The current state of the track instrument is immediately available at all times.

This is a big difference.


----------



## muziksculp

A wonderful sounding demo by Jay Bacal, using *VSL : Synchronized Dimension Strings I*. 

I need to spend more time with this library.


----------



## muziksculp

20th Anniversary Harry Potter, Return to Hogwarts. 

Recorded with the Synchron Stage Orchestra in *Synchron Stage Vienna*


----------



## muziksculp

A BIG Thank You to the VSL team for developing a fantastic installation, and content management application. The* Vienna Assistant* App.

I would easily say it's the best installation application I have used, and it looks amazing as well. Very well organized, and designed, The download speed is very healthy, most of the time is taken by the process of installing, rather than downloading.

I'm in the process of porting all of my e-licenser libraries to the iLok authorization platform. So far everything has been moving forward very smoothly. The new Vienna Assistant is a huge step up from the previous installation system. This is a big accomplishment for VSL, and worth a big round of Applause.

Oh.. and Yes, I'm a VSL fanboy. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. and Yes, I'm a VSL fanboy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Welcome brother!


----------



## widescreen

muziksculp said:


> The download speed is very healthy, most of the time is taken by the process of installing, rather than downloading.


I'm wondering HOW FAST your internet line must be as my install processes are MUCH faster than my downloads...

Installing needs roughly not much more time than copying from Download SSD to VSL SSD.

Or do you install on 5400 RPM hard drives?


----------



## muziksculp

widescreen said:


> I'm wondering HOW FAST your internet line must be as my install processes are MUCH faster than my downloads...
> 
> Installing needs roughly not much more time than copying from Download SSD to VSL SSD.
> 
> Or do you install on 5400 RPM hard drives?


I have a fairly fast internet speed. Don't recall the exact speed. 

I don't have a dedicated download SSD, everything get's installed directly on the target SSD I select in the Preferences. 

I Download and install to SSD drives. The Vienna Assistant does the install for me, I don't move files around. I just set the target library drive in the Preferences.


----------



## Spid

muziksculp said:


> A BIG Thank You to the VSL team for developing a fantastic installation, and content management application. The* Vienna Assistant* App.
> 
> I would easily say it's the best installation application I have used, and it looks amazing as well. Very well organized, and designed, The download speed is very healthy, most of the time is taken by the process of installing, rather than downloading.


Somehow, the only thing I would imagine to make it even better would be to have directly your prices of the unpurchased libraries, so you could easily see it in the Assistant what you could/should get... and now icing on the cake, maybe a quick audio demo of instruments. I know it's not comparable, but somehow that's something I like in OPUS from Eastwest, you can quickly get an idea of a library/instrument.

But again, I'm really pushing here to really find negative things to say, overall I really like the Assistant and the Synchron Player from what I've seen so far... It really makes me want to invest into VSL ecosystem. It will definitely be my first "high-end" symphonic library I'm gonna get (I'm not counting some stuff I already got here and there).


----------



## Ben

Spid said:


> Somehow, the only thing I would imagine to make it even better would be to have directly your prices of the unpurchased libraries, so you could easily see it in the Assistant what you could/should get... and now icing on the cake, maybe a quick audio demo of instruments. I know it's not comparable, but somehow that's something I like in OPUS from Eastwest, you can quickly get an idea of a library/instrument.
> 
> But again, I'm really pushing here to really find negative things to say, overall I really like the Assistant and the Synchron Player from what I've seen so far... It really makes me want to invest into VSL ecosystem. It will definitely be my first "high-end" symphonic library I'm gonna get (I'm not counting some stuff I already got here and there).


Great ideas! We also have a long list of ideas we want to implement into the Assistant over time - it opens up a lot of new possibilities; it's quite a challenge to prioritize this list of new features, but we are on it!

Btw, you should not miss our next release - definitely a must have imo, so stay tuned!


----------



## widescreen

muziksculp said:


> I have a fairly fast internet speed. Don't recall the exact speed.
> 
> I don't have a dedicated download SSD, everything get's installed directly on the target SSD I select in the Preferences.
> 
> I Download and install to SSD drives. The Vienna Assistant does the install for me, I don't move files around. I just set the target library drive in the Preferences.


"Download SSD" was just meaning my system SSD where my downloads come in. A dedicated download SSD would be a little decadent. 

But I can imagine why the install lasts longer than downloading, if you don't have 1GBit/s or higher. I'll guess you use a QLC SSD? Where the write speed falls down to about 100 MByte/s or even less after the cache memory runs out (which is mostly pretty soon). And less again if read operations occur on the same drive. That would explain it.

Splitting download and actual sample drive brings a huge plus in performance. I made the iLok conversion on my main PC last week, 1.7TB (installed size) were long enough to wait for downloading (6-7 hours for ~1TB download size). That time again for installing...


----------



## Buz

There might be a single thread CPU operation unpacking the download. Mine was going between gen4 drives and they spent most of the time idling.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Spid said:


> I'm really pushing here to really find negative things to say, overall I really like the Assistant and the Synchron Player from what I've seen so far... It really makes me want to invest into VSL ecosystem. It will definitely be my first "high-end" symphonic library


Definitely give them a try! I did, and discovered how wonderful the strings sound on their own. However, after using them in my workflow, I didn't gel unfortunately.


----------



## muziksculp

Ben said:


> Btw, you should not miss our next release - definitely a must have imo, so stay tuned!


⁉️


----------



## smellypants

muziksculp said:


> ⁉️


Seriously... Ben comes around here pretending to be helpful, pretending to be nice "oh let me help you with your problem cause i'm such a nice guy" blah blah blah. Then he drops this!

The truth is he likes to see us suffer, dropping little hints on releases then saying no more!

Why Ben! Why do you do this to us!!! 😾😾😾


----------



## ptram

Ben said:


> so stay tuned!


Oh. I was finally hoping for microtuning! :(


----------



## Ben

smellypants said:


> Seriously... Ben comes around here pretending to be helpful, pretending to be nice "oh let me help you with your problem cause i'm such a nice guy" blah blah blah. Then he drops this!
> 
> The truth is he likes to see us suffer, dropping little hints on releases then saying no more!
> 
> Why Ben! Why do you do this to us!!! 😾😾😾


Wait until you see the price tag!


----------



## widescreen

Ben said:


> Wait until you see the price tag!


Oh no, not another useful free instrument to help storage manufacturers sell their stuff?

VSL must have invested in Western Digital or Seagate...
Win-win... 😉

But perhaps make the next ones only free for customers who have spent more than $2000 and call them V8L. 😄

As my Corona infection is leaving I'm in such a good mood to do it once more:
As it seems to be fashionable these days VSL cannot stand back and "releases" the ultimate Synchron Flatulence! 238 articulations including sordino (pants), 238 player ensemble with 20 elite soloists capable of slurred legato, each with 3 different close mics, including ribbon and tube for the special "warmth". 🫣 

Ok guys, serious again, let's discuss Synchron Solo Strings! How likely is it they're coming in May?
As it's VSL I expect a real smacker with Anne-Sophie Mutter on Violin, Yo-Yo Ma on Cello, Lawrence Power on Viola and Giovanni Bottesini on Bass (their Timestretch feature will make that possible).


----------



## muziksculp

widescreen said:


> Ok guys, serious again, let's discuss Synchron Solo Strings! How likely is it they're coming in May?


Now that's the kind of question I like to see posted.


----------



## daviddln

widescreen said:


> Ok guys, serious again, let's discuss Synchron Solo Strings! How likely is it they're coming in May?


I hope it's the next release. The VI Solo Strings are a little bit outdated.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

daviddln said:


> I hope it's the next release. The VI Solo Strings are a little bit outdated.


Why is that? No critique, just curious as it is on my list.


----------



## daviddln

Marcus Millfield said:


> Why is that? No critique, just curious as it is on my list.


Well, there are plenty of articulations, so you can do a lot of things with this library. But for example, the legato transitions are often not very smooth, especially for the cello. And I was hoping they would re-master the samples when SY-zed Solo Strings came out, as they did with SY-zed Chamber Strings, but unfortunately, they didn't. And when you compare the library to some competitors like CSSS or Iconic Strings, you can hear the difference in terms of sound quality.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

daviddln said:


> Well, there are plenty of articulations, so you can do a lot of things with this library. But for example, the legato transitions are often not very smooth, especially for the cello. And I was hoping they would re-master the samples when SY-zed Solo Strings came out, as they did with SY-zed Chamber Strings, but unfortunately, they didn't. And when you compare the library to some competitors like CSSS or Iconic Strings, you can hear the difference in terms of sound quality.


Thank you! I'm probably still going to get it eventually.


----------



## Zanshin

Everyone has different tastes, I own a ton of solo strings packages and the VI/Syz Solo Strings are among my favorites. So many articulations and multiple legatos types (that sound great to me). I do hope the Sordinos are release for the Syz version (as a free upgrade please haha).

I'll probably skip any new solo strings from VSL. Well that's the plan, but I own all the other VSL strings in one form or another so the odds are against me lol.


----------



## Ben

Zanshin said:


> Well that's the plan, but I own all the other VSL strings in one form or another so the odds are against me lol.


We'll, do you already own our latest piano library? I hope the price will not discourage you - just give it a try!


----------



## Zanshin

Ben said:


> We'll, do you already own our latest piano library? I hope the price will not discourage you - just give it a try!


Haha, I think I will!! 

Thank you guys


----------



## RSK

widescreen said:


> As my Corona infection is leaving I'm in such a good mood to do it once more:


You masochist.


----------



## RSK

Oh wow, this piano sounds wonderful. Great job, guys.


----------



## Spid

Is it wrong to assume VSL will release more old VI libraries converted to Synchron to complete the Synchron-ized catalog?

I’m just guessing Synchron is their future platform…


----------



## Zanshin

Spid said:


> Is it wrong to assume VSL will release more old VI libraries converted to Synchron to complete the Synchron-ized catalog?
> 
> I’m just guessing Synchron is their future platform…


There's really not much left I think. Harps I + II, Orchestral Strings, Brass I + II, Special Brass, Vienna Imperial, Solo String Sordinos, Saxophones, whistler lol, Choirs and Soloists ...

... Syz Chamber Strings Purist Edition 

I guess that's a few things haha.

I've been spending more time with the VI Pro player lately for VI Chamber and Orchestral Strings, and while I like Synchron Player more, the VI Pro player is not terrible.


----------



## Manontroppo

Such a nice piano this is. It runs from a spinning HD on a rather well hung iMac flawlessly. Thank you very much, VSL !


----------



## Spid

Zanshin said:


> There's really not much left I think. Harps I + II, Orchestral Strings, Brass I + II, Special Brass, Vienna Imperial, Solo String Sordinos, Saxophones, whistler lol, Choirs and Soloists ...
> 
> ... Syz Chamber Strings Purist Edition
> 
> I guess that's a few things haha.
> 
> I've been spending more time with the VI Pro player lately for VI Chamber and Orchestral Strings, and while I like Synchron Player more, the VI Pro player is not terrible.


I never paid too much attention to what was converted and what was not... yet 

I'm assuming they will come with more Brass and more Woodwinds to complete the Synchron collection. The Synchron Strings seem to have multiple package, but Brass and Woodwinds don't... so maybe that's what they will release. Who knows? I'm just speculating here... 

I'm gonna start with the Synchron Strings Package, that will be already a good start for me


----------



## Zanshin

A great start!


----------



## holywilly

Definitely more woodwinds are coming, there’s a big gap between flutes and oboes, wondering what are the winds in between. 

I guess VSL will constantly release free instruments like Spitfire Labs and SINE factory.


----------



## hayvel

Ben said:


> ... Btw, you should not miss our next release - definitely a must have imo, so stay tuned!


Would love to see something like an Elite Strings Quartet that can also be used as four soloists or enhance the Elite Strings/Synchron Strings (sort of first chairs).

And I think VSL should explore more outside the realm of the classical orchestra, maybe a series of Ethno libraries or something dedicated to modern film scoring or historical/fantasy context? Or think of something like Project Sam 'Swing!'. All with VSL's sampling quality, inside Synchron player... 🤤 come on! Do it!


----------



## Ben

xsubs said:


> I've held off on both the Stresov choir package


It's really a great library collection! 

I'm also quite excited to see what we will come up, in case we ever decide to do something like this. 
Note: I'm not involved in the pre-planning and recording/editing of new libraries. So I have no idea of the current plans until a later stage.


----------



## muziksculp

Looking forward to the release of *Synchron Solo Strings*. Hopefully that's the next big release.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Zanshin said:


> The concert guitar in Synchron-zied Plucked Instruments is great by the way. I bought it for the bass but I was surprised by how good the concert guitar is.


I'm super curious about this guitar. It seems incredibly comprehensive. I know it's geared more towards classical music and I'd be interested in it for Pop. 

Can you create effective hammer-ons and pull-offs with the legato?


----------



## Zanshin

Tim_Wells said:


> I'm super curious about this guitar. It seems incredibly comprehensive. I know it's geared more towards classical music and I'd be interested in it for Pop.
> 
> Can you create effective hammer-ons and pull-offs with the legato?


I’ve never used it in anger. I’ll record a noodle or better yet is there some
MIDI you want to hear it with?

When I think pop guitar I think Johnny Marr jangle lol. (That’s how old I am)


----------



## RSK

I wanted the Elite Strings, but I noticed my price for the complete bundle was only a few dollars more. It's obvious that Elite gives the ability to do chamber arrangements and serves as a good divisi for Synchron Strings Pro, but I'm still not sure what Strings I brings to the table that SSP does not. Is it worth the gigs of space that it will take up?


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> I wanted the Elite Strings, but I noticed my price for the complete bundle was only a few dollars more. It's obvious that Elite gives the ability to do chamber arrangements and serves as a good divisi for Synchron Strings Pro, but I'm still not sure what Strings I brings to the table that SSP does not. Is it worth the gigs of space that it will take up?


You looked at this?






Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





In a nutshell: There's two installs for SSP owners - normal and optimized. Optimized is just legato types that are not included with SSP (worth it for the few dollars more). The normal install has more deeply sampled shorts as seen in the chart (also worth for a few dollars more and if you have ssd space).

I love the fast attacks that the SSI legatos bring to the table. You can play a spirited detache and go into legato with no keyswtiches for example.


----------



## muziksculp

RSK said:


> Is it worth the gigs of space that it will take up?


No, especially given the very large amount of space they require. SSP + Elite Strs. is good enough for my needs, add to that a lot of the synchronized strings options, i.e. Dimension, Chamber, Solo, BBO Musca, Lyra, Altair, ...etc. Plenty of options to choose from, and lots of variety.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> No, especially given the very large amount of space they require. SSP + Elite Strs. is good enough for my needs, add to that a lot of the synchronized strings options, i.e. Dimension, Chamber, Solo, BBO Musca, Lyra, Altair, ...etc. Plenty of options to choose from, and lots of variety.


Invasion of the body snatchers! Where is the real @muziksculp?!

Do you have SSI?


----------



## muziksculp

Zanshin said:


> Do you have SSI?


Sure, Yes, I do. but don't have it installed, or the optimized content. Don't need it. If they had an optimized version for only the Shorts of SSI, I would install it.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> Sure, Yes, I do. but don't have it installed, or the optimized content. Don't need it. If they had an optimized version for only the Shorts of SSI, I would install it.


/shaking my head

Also, every time someone mentions Synchron-ized Chamber Strings god kills a puppy.


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> You looked at this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell: There's two installs for SSP owners - normal and optimized. Optimized is just legato types that are not included with SSP (worth it for the few dollars more). The normal install has more deeply sampled shorts as seen in the chart (also worth for a few dollars more and if you have ssd space).
> 
> I love the fast attacks that the SSI legatos bring to the table. You can play a spirited detache and go into legato with no keyswtiches for example.


Even the optimized version is 250G. I've got 700G left on my SSD.


----------



## muziksculp

RSK said:


> Even the optimized version is 250G


Yup. Overkill imho.


----------



## muziksculp

Zanshin said:


> Also, every time someone mentions Synchron-ized Chamber Strings god kills a puppy.


Hmm... So, You don't like them ? What's the problem with them ?


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> Even the optimized version is 250G. I've got 700G left on my SSD.


You said it's few dollars more? If it's really a nominal amount you have it in your account and you can take a look when you have more space.


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> You said it's few dollars more? If it's really a nominal amount you have it in your account and you can take a look when you have more space.


Oh, I should clarify; I bought the bundle. The only question is whether to install Strings I or not.

Maybe I should just put it on an external SSD to have around.


----------



## Zanshin

RSK said:


> Oh, I should clarify; I bought the bundle. The only question is whether to install Strings I or not.
> 
> Maybe I should just put it on an external SSD to have around.


Good decision 

Yeah, either works, you could save them for a rainy day. I have the optimized installed but do occasionally want at the full shorts in the standard install. I have another ssd in my Amazon basket I should just order lol.


----------



## Zanshin

Tim_Wells said:


> I'm super curious about this guitar. It seems incredibly comprehensive. I know it's geared more towards classical music and I'd be interested in it for Pop.
> 
> Can you create effective hammer-ons and pull-offs with the legato?


I googled finger style midi, grabbed something, edited it a bit, and then set up a patch that switched between (poly legato) glissando/legato/hammer-off based on velocity. It's not pop but maybe you can get an idea of the legato sound. The offer still stands if you have some midi or want to hear something in particular.

View attachment gitar.mp3


----------



## Tim_Wells

Zanshin said:


> I googled finger style midi, grabbed something, edited it a bit, and then set up a patch that switched between (poly legato) glissando/legato/hammer-off based on velocity. It's not pop but maybe you can get an idea of the legato sound. The offer still stands if you have some midi or want to hear something in particular.
> 
> View attachment gitar.mp3


Thanks so much! Very kind of you and I appreciate it! That legato is impressive. 

That patch sounds kind of Bartok or snappy. I assume hammer-on, pull-offs work with smoother sounding patches, as well. I just listened to the "Tears in Heaven" demo on their website and they appear to work with the sustained patch. That demo is a pretty good example of the kind of hammer-on, pull-offs I'm looking for.

I'm also looking at the manual and it appears the Performance Intervals (which include the hammer-on and pull-offs) go up to an octave. That's great! 

All signs point to a very impressive guitar. Thanks again!


----------



## ptram

RSK said:


> I bought the bundle. The only question is whether to install Strings I or not.


I did the same. Only installed the Standard version of SSI Optimized, mostly for the slur legato. I like SSI very much, but it is too big for my current system. SSI is a library for the future, too ahead of its time. I'll install it in full during the next years.

Paolo


----------



## Zanshin

This last week I fell down the stairs and accidently bought the rest of VI Brass. I might like it all as much as my favorite - Dimension Brass. 

The legatos generally are just OK, IF you turn off poly-interval and the speed based articulation changing (it just makes it sound bumpy most of the time), but the rest is just fantastic. There are so many good articulations, including a bunch that are not even mapped in the Ext presets like for example all the portato lengths. 

My initial reactions when I only owned Special Brass were not great, I am happy I spent more time with it (and bought the rest lol).


----------



## RSK

Zanshin said:


> This last week I fell down the stairs and accidently bought the rest of VI Brass.


Interesting bit of cause-and-effect you came up with there.


----------



## dcoscina

I have been loving BBO Orion. those legatos especially in the oboes a3 are dynamite. Just played the John Rambo theme on them and they sound righteous!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Why did you have to praise the VI brass so much @Zanshin ? My wallet doesn't like it!


----------



## doctoremmet

dcoscina said:


> I have been loving BBO Orion. those legatos especially in the oboes a3 are dynamite. Just played the John Rambo theme on them and they sound righteous!


^ @Sseltenrych ❤️

Dave, have you ever done an Orion playthrough video? My friend Stephen needs some woodwind ensembles and I had recommended Orion to him earlier. This post is a nice confirmation


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Why did you have to praise the VI brass so much @Zanshin ? My wallet doesn't like it!


Don't you have most of it already?!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Don't you have most of it already?!


🤫

Most of II, but was eyeing I until my wallet said no.


----------



## muziksculp

I stopped using the VI versions, deleted all of my VI libraries to get more SSD space. 

Now, only using VSL Synchron Player based libraries.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> I stopped using the VI versions, deleted all of my VI libraries to get more SSD space.
> 
> Now, only using VSL Synchron Player based libraries.


Give them to @Marcus Millfield 

He’ll put them to good use


----------



## DaddyO

I'm in the same boat at muziksculp, not because of the samples but because I find the Synchron Player easier to work with. The character limit for cell-naming in the VI matrix limited my ability to name matrix cells in such as way as to consistently know what they contained. Seems silly, but for me this was a real problem.

I was going to sell all my VI libraries cheaply but when I approached VSL before doing so I found out that I would then be liable for any discounts they had gained me both within the VI line (Special Editions > Standard) and on Synchron crossgrades. This was disconcerting, but I had to admit it was reasonable and fair.

Because over the years I had to be so careful to make purchases when discounts applied, I dropped the idea.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Question - if I own Synchron Woodwinds or Synchron Brass, should I get a discount for the BBO libraries that are included in those collections? Like BBO Jupiter, etc? I'm not seeing it when I am logged in and add the BBO library to my cart.


----------



## Ben

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Question - if I own Synchron Woodwinds or Synchron Brass, should I get a discount for the BBO libraries that are included in those collections? Like BBO Jupiter, etc? I'm not seeing it when I am logged in and add the BBO library to my cart.


You will get a discount on the BBO bundle.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Ben said:


> You will get a discount on the BBO bundle.


Nice, but to buy the whole bundle is almost 800 euros for me. Though I guess there's no value in also getting BBO Jupiter (unless you want the full mics if you have the standard Synchron Brass as I do).


----------



## Ben

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Nice, but to buy the whole bundle is almost 800 euros for me. Though I guess there's no value in also getting BBO Jupiter (unless you want the full mics if you have the standard Synchron Brass as I do).


You will not get the parts of the bundle that you already own as Synchron variants.


----------



## robgb

I have to say I've downloaded the freebies and they're excellent. The switch to iLok has made me look a lot more seriously at VSL. Thank you for getting rid of the dongle.


----------



## paularthur

Is it still possible to get VSL SE1 Woodwinds anywhere?


----------



## Ben

paularthur said:


> Is it still possible to get VSL SE1 Woodwinds anywhere?


We no longer sell these on their own.


----------



## RSK

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Question - if I own Synchron Woodwinds or Synchron Brass, should I get a discount for the BBO libraries that are included in those collections? Like BBO Jupiter, etc? I'm not seeing it when I am logged in and add the BBO library to my cart.


Just curious, why would you want Jupiter when you have all that content in Synchron Brass?


----------



## RSK

RSK said:


> Just curious, why would you want Jupiter when you have all that content in Synchron Brass?


Never mind; I re-read your follow-up post.


----------



## dcoscina

RSK said:


> Just curious, why would you want Jupiter when you have all that content in Synchron Brass?


I bought Jupiter because it’s lighter and I can have it on my MacBook -Air. The full brass library are used on my desktop


----------



## dcoscina

doctoremmet said:


> ^ @Sseltenrych ❤️
> 
> Dave, have you ever done an Orion playthrough video? My friend Stephen needs some woodwind ensembles and I had recommended Orion to him earlier. This post is a nice confirmation


I should eh?


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> I stopped using the VI versions, deleted all of my VI libraries to get more SSD space.
> 
> Now, only using VSL Synchron Player based libraries.


Sacrilege! 
I would never get rid of my VI libraries with MIRx Teldex, for me it's the most responsive


----------



## daviddln

What do you think the next big Synchron release will be? We now know that it won't be a choir library. I hope it will be Synchron Solo Strings. But it also could be an extended version of the massive string ensemble included in BBO Zodiac. I just hope it won't be a new piano. I love the Synchron pianos but we already have six of them. I can't wait for May 3!


----------



## ptram

daviddln said:


> What do you think the next big Synchron release will be? We now know that it won't be a choir library.


A Fujara Flute ensemble!


----------



## emilio_n

Solo synchron strings could be a great option.


----------



## RogiervG

Zanshin said:


> Do you have SSI?


what is ssi?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

RogiervG said:


> what is ssi?


Synchron Strings I


----------



## RogiervG

Marcus Millfield said:


> Synchron Strings I


ah that lowercase i, i actually read as an i not 1.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

RogiervG said:


> ah that lowercase i, i actually read as an i not 1.


Capitalization and punctuation are a luxury nowadays.


----------



## RSK

Marcus Millfield said:


> Capitalization and punctuation are a luxury nowadays.


I asked my teenage son why he doesn't use punctuation in texts, and he replied "whut that"


----------



## Saxer

@Ben I've got a few questions. Would be great to get some help!

1. I'm in the process of redownloading everything for iLok. I have the full BBO package but meanwhile I also have the full Synchron Libraries (Brass, Strings I, StringsPro, Elite, Woodwinds, Percussion).
To avoid SSD space waste: which BBO-Libraries do offer different samples than already covered in the big Synchron libraries?
(I'm still confused by the BBO names and never know without searching the VSL website what Medusa or Cyclops or whatever they are called actually contains.)

2. Is there a kind of translating program that transfers Vienna Instrument (Pro) presets into the Synchron player? I invested a lot(!) of time in custom instrument presets and combis. And if that's not possible: Will VIPro have an update to Apples M1 or is it a dead end?

3. I used the "Cantabile Legatos" patches that came as an update to Synchron Strings 1 quite a bit. I made my own presets using it. Now I downloaded the "optimized" Synchron 1 for SynchStrPro users and these presets can't find the samples for the Cantabile Legato samples any more. Are these samples the same as the molto vibrato legatos of SynchStrPro?

4. I made a few custom presets from scratch for the Synchron Player (mainly using SynchStrPro patches). Is it possible to import mixer presets from the other preset into the blank mixer preset list in my custom presets?

Thanks for help (if possible) 🖖

*edit* Meanwhile I posted this questions in the VSL forum too.


----------



## doctoremmet

RSK said:


> I asked my teenage son why he doesn't use punctuation in texts, and he replied "whut that"


He replied?!


----------



## RSK

doctoremmet said:


> He replied?!


Only because I texted. Actual conversation is out of the question.


----------



## holywilly

I wish VSL extend Synchron Strings Pro with extra articulations that match Synchron Elite Strings. Something like Detache legato/fast, molto vibrato with soft/normal/marcato attack and fast molto vib legato…..etc.


----------



## Axl

Saxer said:


> I'm still confused by the BBO names and never know without searching the VSL website what Medusa or Cyclops or whatever they are called actually contains


I think it is a very bad idea to name the library as they did. Very confusing, and the whole vsl site is confusing already due to sheer size of it. 
is it named like that in the player, or by it’s function?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Axl said:


> the whole vsl site is confusing already due to sheer size of it.


I usually navigate the VSL site by using 3 links:

Product list
Software manuals
Instrument manuals

These 3 links answer 90% of the questions I could have at any moment.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Axl said:


> I think it is a very bad idea to name the library as they did. Very confusing, and the whole vsl site is confusing already due to sheer size of it.
> is it named like that in the player, or by it’s function?


Lol! VSL’s whole catalog is still confusing to me, the full list is dizzying. And then trying to understand what’s Synchron-ized, what’s in special editions, upgrade paths, etc. The BBO collection is dizzying in its own right!


----------



## Daren Audio

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Lol! VSL’s whole catalog is still confusing to me, the full list is dizzying. And then trying to understand what’s Synchron-ized, what’s in special editions, upgrade paths, etc. The BBO collection is dizzying in its own right!


This thread helped clarify "what is what" in the VSL world:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-for-lost-newbies.111217/post-4857088

After understanding the product lines, their website was much easier to maneuver around:

https://www.vsl.info/en/tutorials/guides/buyers-guide


----------



## Axl

At the last day of the sale I am drooling over the synchron woodwinds and the brass. Also thinking about going the cheaper way and buy some of the BBO. Too many choices!


----------



## widescreen

Axl said:


> At the last day of the sale I am drooling over the synchron woodwinds and the brass. Also thinking about going the cheaper way and buy some of the BBO. Too many choices!


I discovered that in some cases if you own a few and buy more than just 2 or 3 BBO packs on top it's not much more expensive to take the whole bundle as you get the ones discounted you already have. The additional bundle discount adds to a joyful amount.
From that on it's only a small step to take the Synchron Standard variants on top. And then, at least in my case, I only had to pay 37€ to step up to Synchron WW Full instead of Standard and ~100€ to Synchron Brass Full instead of Standard. Although I normally avoid the surround options that was a price where I couldn't resist.

I'd play around with different options in the basket in your case, perhaps you'll get surprised. Owning only a few BBOs and Synchron Percussion (like Timpani I, Mallets I, Bells I+II) I ended with Synchron Strings Bundle Standard, Brass Full, Woodwinds Full, Perc Standard and BBO Bundle for just a few bucks more than expected for what I was after.
The most expensive single thing (compared to what you get) was the step up of Elite Strings to Full for 195€ I made afterwards. But the ribbon mics alone made it for me.

As they are missing in Full SY Strings I, Pro & FX I don't see the big advantage of paying another 320€ for their upgrade. Same for the 627€ for Full SY Perc. So much more I was surprised (and pleased) by the low surcharge on Brass+WW.

But now I'm on the fence what will come up tomorrow... SY Solo Strings, hopefully.


----------



## RSK

widescreen said:


> But now I'm on the fence what will come up tomorrow... SY Solo Strings, hopefully.


From your lips to God's ears....


----------



## holywilly

Maybe they are starting another BBO saga.  

Fingers crossed for new Synchron libraries.


----------



## widescreen

RSK said:


> From your lips to God's ears....


If Herbert Tucmandl is God, then perhaps.  

But I'm sure that apostle Ben has already brought to him the stone plate with the desires of the faithful.

Deliverance is near...


----------



## Axl

holywilly said:


> Maybe they are starting another BBO saga.


tiny bang orchestra, when you need something on the edge of silence


----------



## holywilly

Axl said:


> tiny bang orchestra, when you need something on the edge of silence


Then Paul has to go to Iceland for product announcement, to match the vibe. 

Seriously, Synchron Quintet is a very welcome on 3rd of May.


----------



## Michael Antrum

widescreen said:


> But now I'm on the fence what will come up tomorrow... SY Solo Strings, hopefully.


@Ben 

That's a nice sample library you have there.....Be a shame if anything happened to it.....


----------



## Ben

Michael Antrum said:


> @Ben
> 
> That's a nice sample library you have there.....Be a shame if anything happened to it.....


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> Fingers crossed for new Synchron libraries.


Synchron Solo Strings , if I'm lucky this month.  

I also remember they emptied the entire Synchron Stage a little while back, not sure what that was for. I don't think they need to do that to record string soloists, maybe a choir ? or ... ?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Synchron Solo Strings , if I'm lucky this month.
> 
> I also remember they emptied the entire Synchron Stage a little while back, not sure what that was for. I don't think they need to do that to record string soloists, maybe a choir ? or ... ?


Could it finally be... VSL Egerländer Musikanten? 👌🏻


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Could it finally be... VSL Egerländer Musikanten? 👌🏻


Is it bad that would excite me more than Synchron Solo Strings?!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Is it bad that would excite me more than Synchron Solo Strings?!


No, it would excite me more than solo strings too. Moar dry libs!


----------



## DJiLAND

In my delusions I'm screaming that MIR 3D is coming. Perhaps they didn't convert the MIR Pro to an iLok for this.


----------



## ShidoStrife

ooh la la, what's this new banner on VSL site





and this mysterious link that gives me an error when clicked 





EDIT: it's up





SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION - Vienna Symphonic Library


The Synchron Prime Edition gathers the essential instruments and articulations of our highly successful Synchron Series into one affordable and resource-saving collection that is easy to use, versatile and fun to play.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## emilio_n

This is a great one!


----------



## daviddln

That's a bit disappointing. I was hoping for a brand new library.


----------



## widescreen

daviddln said:


> That's a bit disappointing. I was hoping for a brand new library.


I was, too.

95€ for me just to get single notes from the harp. There should be an upgrade option for those owning 4 Synchron packs.

But it's interesting for new customers or for those who only have 2 Synchron packs. Kind of "Synchron Special Edition".

Next month, please.


----------



## Aitcpiano

I assume this has reduced down RR/ dynamic layers? Or does the prime orchestra have the same RR and dynamic layers as the full libraries but reduced articulations and mic options?


----------



## widescreen

Aitcpiano said:


> I assume this has reduced down RR/ dynamic layers? Or does the prime orchestra have the same RR and dynamic layers as the full libraries but reduced articulations and mic options?


At least reduced mic options. Room mix, close for solo and Mid for ensembles are mentioned.

Reduced articulations as well. Not all ensembles included (e.g. 12 horns, low brass).

No info on RR+dynamic layers so far.


----------



## Aitcpiano

widescreen said:


> At least reduced mic options. Room mix, close for solo and Mid for ensembles are mentioned.
> 
> Reduced articulations as well. Not all ensembles included (e.g. 12 horns, low brass).
> 
> No info on RR+dynamic layers so far.


I'd be interested to know information on the RR and dynamics. I'm hoping it is the same amount of RR and dynamic layers as their full range. I like that they have included a close mic rather than just a room mix mic.


----------



## Ben

Aitcpiano said:


> I'd be interested to know information on the RR and dynamics. I'm hoping it is the same amount of RR and dynamic layers as their full range. I like that they have included a close mic rather than just a room mix mic.


Repetitions and velocities are identical to the Synchron Libraries, with a few exeptions (harp and some percussion instruments).


----------



## Aitcpiano

Ben said:


> Repetitions and velocities are identical to the Synchron Libraries, with a few exeptions (harp and some percussion instruments).


That's great so it has all the same levels of dynamic layers for strings, brass and woods?


----------



## Ben

Aitcpiano said:


> That's great so it has all the same levels of dynamic layers for strings, brass and woods?


For Strings and Woodwinds yes, for Brass I think so (Brass might have a few exceptions for some instruments and articulations as well).


----------



## hayvel

Tempted! But, as an owner of Synchron Strings Pro Std., shouldn't I see a reduced introductory price?

Anyhow, I think this is a great package for newcomers and completionists in the Synchron realm. I would use it as a bridge to completing my Synchron range while having all bases covered in one step. Also, good move to stay competitive, looks like a decent alternative to BBCSO, Nucleus and the likes.


----------



## Ben

hayvel said:


> Tempted! But, as an owner of Synchron Strings Pro Std., shouldn't I see a reduced introductory price?


Yes, I think so.


----------



## hayvel

Ben said:


> Yes, I think so.


Does not work for me, maybe something is not configured properly on the website.


----------



## Ben

hayvel said:


> Does not work for me, maybe something is not configured properly on the website.


Please contact support via [email protected] so we can take a look at your account.


----------



## Axl

how often does VSL have a sale going? I had the Synchron brass, ww and harp in my shopping cart for a very long time and went back and forth. I finally decided i wanted them, but too late. my bad.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Axl said:


> how often does VSL have a sale going? I had the Synchron brass, ww and harp in my shopping cart for a very long time and went back and forth. I finally decided i wanted them, but too late. my bad.


Every month, there is something up for sale @ VSL, but it's not often that a whole range of their products are for sale like this last period. Probably wait for black friday sales.


----------



## Loïc D

Aaaaawwww, sh*t !
I missed the sales extension :(
I wanted so badly Elite Strings but had to deal with budget first.

Please, @Ben Kenobi, do something…


----------



## Axl

Marcus Millfield said:


> Probably wait for black friday sales.


That is far too long to satisfy my craving


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Axl said:


> That is far too long to satisfy my craving


I get that, but it's probably the next big sale they'll do.


----------



## dcoscina

I really like Bacos' demo. This seems like a really great package.


----------



## RSK

Axl said:


> That is far too long to satisfy my craving


...said everyone on this site, at least once.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Loïc D said:


> Aaaaawwww, sh*t !
> I missed the sales extension :(
> I wanted so badly Elite Strings but had to deal with budget first.
> 
> Please, @Ben Kenobi, do something…


He is not your only hope... 

I have the standard library to offer. Are you interested?


----------



## CT

As I mentioned in my own thread yesterday, I'm quite pleasantly surprised by the Great Rieger Organ. Even more so as I experiment with applying some careful cathedral-type reverb. 

Oh, and the Soft Imperial is easily the nicest of the free pianos available, at least of the ones that I've played....


----------



## emilio_n

Ok... time to use all my vouchers and my EDU price.

This is my plan:
BIG BANG ORCHESTRA Bundle
SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION Library
SYNCHRON WOODWINDS Full Library
SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Full Library
SYNCHRON BRASS Full Library
SYNCHRON PERCUSSION BUNDLE Standard
SYNCHRON HARP Standard Library

Of course, BBO and Prime are highly discounted when I buy all at the same time.
My question is...

Any Full that I selected that don't worth it?
Any Full that do you think I need to take in mind? 

The only standard that I choose is the percussion (Because the full is very expensive) and the Harp because I think for my use is not important.

For all the expert VSL users here. What do you think?


----------



## widescreen

emilio_n said:


> Ok... time to use all my vouchers and my EDU price.
> 
> This is my plan:
> BIG BANG ORCHESTRA Bundle
> SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION Library
> SYNCHRON WOODWINDS Full Library
> SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Full Library
> SYNCHRON BRASS Full Library
> SYNCHRON PERCUSSION BUNDLE Standard
> SYNCHRON HARP Standard Library
> 
> Of course, BBO and Prime are highly discounted when I buy all at the same time.
> My question is...
> 
> Any Full that I selected that don't worth it?
> Any Full that do you think I need to take in mind?
> 
> The only standard that I choose is the percussion (Because the full is very expensive) and the Harp because I think for my use is not important.
> 
> For all the expert VSL users here. What do you think?


Expert would be a little exaggerated, but I have occupied myself quite a bit with the VSL catalogue for 1 year now and recently completed most of Synchron Package (only 1 piano is enough; harp comes next EDU sale in August).

Not bad, not bad... you top my recent basket by far. But why do you take Prime? If you buy all Synchrons+BBO you get nothing you don't have already and save 95€ (and hard drive space). Or is there still a glitch that it sums up with another discount? Or do you have a special use case for the stripped down version on a mobile device?

At the Strings Bundle I only have upgraded to Full on Elite Strings, mainly because of the ribbon mics. The other strings don't have that option, so at least for me it wasn't worth it the high surcharge compared to Brass/WW.
As I paid only 137€ extra for both Brass Full+WW Full together instead of Standard, it was worth it by far, at least for me.

I totally understand to avoid Percussion Full, it's really expensive. I'm thinking perhaps to upgrade my Standard version only partly. The Power Drums, as they may benefit the most of more mics. Possibly the Taikos, Drums 1, Celesta and Bells 1+2 could benefit, too. As would the Fornax-Ensembles (Pianos+Drums, Pianos+Bells). If you need them from time to time (I do).
Most bang for the buck would Perc 1 Full Upgrade be for me, but ~300-400€+ is still a lot just for mics.

I would in your case with all these Full libraries check against the full Synchron Package, you can come to regions where it does perhaps not cost (much) more than you actually have in your basket, the bundle discount is not bad. Then you would get some nice pianos (the Bösendorfer is a killer!) and an even nicer organ (my personal favourite so far) on top for free. 

At least for me the upgrade to Full Synchron Package is still 3281€ list price. 
(2000 alone for the 5 pianos I don't need)

May I ask how much is your basket amount together with EDU discount (without vouchers applied)?


----------



## CeDur

I'm so angry at myself - I've seen CFX being on sale a week ago, came home yesterday from business trip and now it's back to full price :( Hope it will be discounted again in not a far future.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

emilio_n said:


> Ok... time to use all my vouchers and my EDU price.
> 
> This is my plan:
> BIG BANG ORCHESTRA Bundle
> SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION Library
> SYNCHRON WOODWINDS Full Library
> SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Full Library
> SYNCHRON BRASS Full Library
> SYNCHRON PERCUSSION BUNDLE Standard
> SYNCHRON HARP Standard Library
> 
> Of course, BBO and Prime are highly discounted when I buy all at the same time.
> My question is...
> 
> Any Full that I selected that don't worth it?
> Any Full that do you think I need to take in mind?
> 
> The only standard that I choose is the percussion (Because the full is very expensive) and the Harp because I think for my use is not important.
> 
> For all the expert VSL users here. What do you think?


I'd really think about the BBO full bundle if you're already getting all the major Synchron libraries. What was your reasoning for this?

Also, I'd check the contents of the full percussion bundle and consider if you really need/want all that percussion. Most will get away with only Percussion I, sometimes supplemented with one of the packages of II and III. Could save you some major $/€/£!


----------



## emilio_n

widescreen said:


> Expert would be a little exaggerated, but I have occupied myself quite a bit with the VSL catalogue for 1 year now and recently completed most of Synchron Package (only 1 piano is enough; harp comes next EDU sale in August).
> 
> Not bad, not bad... you top my recent basket by far. But why do you take Prime? If you buy all Synchrons+BBO you get nothing you don't have already and save 95€ (and hard drive space). Or is there still a glitch that it sums up with another discount? Or do you have a special use case for the stripped down version on a mobile device?
> 
> At the Strings Bundle I only have upgraded to Full on Elite Strings, mainly because of the ribbon mics. The other strings don't have that option, so at least for me it wasn't worth it the high surcharge compared to Brass/WW.
> As I paid only 137€ extra for both Brass Full+WW Full together instead of Standard, it was worth it by far, at least for me.
> 
> I totally understand to avoid Percussion Full, it's really expensive. I'm thinking perhaps to upgrade my Standard version only partly. The Power Drums, as they may benefit the most of more mics. Possibly the Taikos, Drums 1, Celesta and Bells 1+2 could benefit, too. As would the Fornax-Ensembles (Pianos+Drums, Pianos+Bells). If you need them from time to time (I do).
> Most bang for the buck would Perc 1 Full Upgrade be for me, but ~300-400€+ is still a lot just for mics.
> 
> I would in your case with all these Full libraries check against the full Synchron Package, you can come to regions where it does perhaps not cost (much) more than you actually have in your basket, the bundle discount is not bad. Then you would get some nice pianos (the Bösendorfer is a killer!) and an even nicer organ (my personal favourite so far) on top for free.
> 
> At least for me the upgrade to Full Synchron Package is still 3281€ list price.
> (2000 alone for the 5 pianos I don't need)
> 
> May I ask how much is your basket amount together with EDU discount (without vouchers applied)?


Thanks for the advice!
Getting the Synchron Strings Standard and upgrading only Elite plus adding the Organ, the price is the same and I think is a better choice.


----------



## emilio_n

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'd really think about the BBO full bundle if you're already getting all the major Synchron libraries. What was your reasoning for this?
> 
> Also, I'd check the contents of the full percussion bundle and consider if you really need/want all that percussion. Most will get away with only Percussion I, sometimes supplemented with one of the packages of II and III. Could save you some major $/€/£!


Buying the BBO with the Synchron gives me really only the letters with full orchestra ensembles, choirs and phrases that I think could be useful. In this way, I need to pay only a fraction of BBO and get also Zodiac.

I will check and think about the percussion. I think that you are right. I have a lot of percussion libraries already and I don't need everything. Sometimes getting the bundle is cheaper than getting only a few libraries.


----------



## widescreen

emilio_n said:


> Buying the BBO with the Synchron gives me really only the letters with full orchestra ensembles, choirs and phrases that I think could be useful. In this way, I need to pay only a fraction of BBO and get also Zodiac.
> 
> I will check and think about the percussion. I think that you are right. I have a lot of percussion libraries already and I don't need everything. Sometimes getting the bundle is cheaper than getting only a few libraries.


BBO Bundle discounts a lot of the Perc libraries as they contain much of the same samples (Dorado, Fornax...). So leaving them out does not save much. Was my experience when I bought them together.


----------



## Aitcpiano

emilio_n said:


> Buying the BBO with the Synchron gives me really only the letters with full orchestra ensembles, choirs and phrases that I think could be useful. In this way, I need to pay only a fraction of BBO and get also Zodiac.
> 
> I will check and think about the percussion. I think that you are right. I have a lot of percussion libraries already and I don't need everything. Sometimes getting the bundle is cheaper than getting only a few libraries.


yeah it may be worth just going for the standard bundle if your looking to get most of the main synchron libraries. That way you would probably get a lot more for not that much more money. Probably adds up to a similar price buying all separate? 

I'd also probably get standard for everything to begin with then upgrade some of the libraries to full if needed. You could also buy one or two of the BBO packs or buy a full library upgrade to try out the extra mics to see if you really want and need them.


----------



## Zanshin

@emilio_n

If it was me and I doing it all over again I'd just get standard for everything except Elite Strings (for the ribbon mics that are so good). Especially if you are going to use any external tail reverb like CRP (and you should IMO). That said don't sweat it if you want full, do it 

Like you said getting the BBO bundle while owning all the Synchron libraries gets you the Tutti libraries, choirs, and Zodiac for a fairly low price. I just did the same at the last moment of the sale. Fun stuff


----------



## holywilly

emilio_n said:


> Ok... time to use all my vouchers and my EDU price.
> 
> This is my plan:
> BIG BANG ORCHESTRA Bundle
> SYNCHRON PRIME EDITION Library
> SYNCHRON WOODWINDS Full Library
> SYNCHRON STRINGS BUNDLE Full Library
> SYNCHRON BRASS Full Library
> SYNCHRON PERCUSSION BUNDLE Standard
> SYNCHRON HARP Standard Library
> 
> Of course, BBO and Prime are highly discounted when I buy all at the same time.
> My question is...
> 
> Any Full that I selected that don't worth it?
> Any Full that do you think I need to take in mind?
> 
> The only standard that I choose is the percussion (Because the full is very expensive) and the Harp because I think for my use is not important.
> 
> For all the expert VSL users here. What do you think?


I have exactly what you have listed (except Synchron Prime Edition which I don’t need). You will be absolutely fine, go for it!


----------



## emilio_n

Zanshin said:


> @emilio_n
> 
> If it was me and I doing it all over again I'd just get standard for everything except Elite Strings (for the ribbon mics that are so good). Especially if you are going to use any external tail reverb like CRP (and you should IMO). That said don't sweat it if you want full, do it
> 
> Like you said getting the BBO bundle while owning all the Synchron libraries gets you the Tutti libraries, choirs, and Zodiac for a fairly low price. I just did the same at the last moment of the sale. Fun stuff


I have CRP, so thanks for the advice! (You make me save some vouchers for the next one)  



holywilly said:


> I have exactly what you have listed (except Synchron Prime Edition which I don’t need). You will be absolutely fine, go for it!


Go, go, go! I will keep the full upgrade for the next sale. (I will save on one SSD as well)


----------



## emilio_n

Aitcpiano said:


> yeah it may be worth just going for the standard bundle if your looking to get most of the main synchron libraries. That way you would probably get a lot more for not that much more money. Probably adds up to a similar price buying all separate?
> 
> I'd also probably get standard for everything to begin with then upgrade some of the libraries to full if needed. You could also buy one or two of the BBO packs or buy a full library upgrade to try out the extra mics to see if you really want and need them.


The problem is that the bundle include all the pianos and I don't need them. (I have the 280VC already)


----------



## Aitcpiano

emilio_n said:


> The problem is that the bundle include all the pianos and I don't need them. (I have the 280VC already)


Probably would not be worth it that much then. Just depends on how much it adds on and what you'd get as extra.

You should get some extra upgrade discounts to the full synchron versions if also getting the prime edition and with the vouchers you should get it for a pretty good price. Id just make sure to go with all standard version for the time being to save quite a bit of money then just upgrade to full at a later date or try out the full versions later and return if you end up not needing all the mics.


----------



## holywilly

emilio_n said:


> Go, go, go! I will keep the full upgrade for the next sale. (I will save on one SSD as well)


I have one 4TB SSD just for Synchron libraries. Maybe will upgrade to a 8TB in the future.


----------



## widescreen

holywilly said:


> I have one 4TB SSD just for Synchron libraries. Maybe will upgrade to a 8TB in the future.


I cleared one of my 2TB drives up exclusively for VSL, but SY Strings 1 does only fit using the optimized version, leaving some free space for the Harp (or Solo Strings!!!!!). So soon I must split or buy new.

If you have 4TB used you must have all Synchrons AND Pianos as Full, right?

Yes, 8TB should be the goal. Only 660€ away for a QLC, or 1100€ for a TLC variant. Only a fraction of the prize of Synchron Package...


----------



## holywilly

I have the entire Synchron Orchestra in full (except for percussions and harp), it’s always to have some headroom for upcoming releases, like long awaited Synchron Solo Strings………etc. 

And I don’t own any Synchron Pianos, simply because I ain’t a good piano player.


----------



## widescreen

holywilly said:


> I have the entire Synchron Orchestra in full (except for percussions and harp), it’s always to have some headroom for upcoming releases, like long awaited Synchron Solo Strings………etc.
> 
> And I don’t own any Synchron Pianos, simply because I ain’t a good piano player.


Oh, I totally understand that you cannot play everything as you must already be quite good at violin, viola, cello, double bass, trumpet, trombone, horn, tuba, cimbasso, flute, oboe, clarinet...

Assuming you play them all well as you own these. 

I'm not really well at the piano, either (learning too much in too short time), but that Bösendorfer convinced me that I need more than the piano stuff coming with KOMPLETE UCE (incl. Noire). These ribbon and tube mics... 

That's one of my next challenges, to create a convincing performance on it with poor live playing abilities.


----------



## holywilly

However I’m interested in pianos sampled in Studio B, especially 280VC. I almost pull the trigger on every piano sale period.


----------



## kaiyoti

holywilly said:


> And I don’t own any Synchron Pianos, simply because I ain’t a good piano player.


Neither am I, but I'm also not a good String, Brass, Winds, Percussion player.


----------



## emilio_n

I finished to download everything!
I need to repeat: Vienna Assistant works incredibly good.

I don't pretend to be annoying, but @Ben , Any news about the AS native players? This is the last steep to be 100% happy


----------



## Michael Antrum

VSL have already said that it’s now their top priority. You know VSL - no pre-announcements - one day Ben will simply pop up and say ‘Guess What ?”


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> This last week I fell down the stairs and accidently bought the rest of VI Brass. I might like it all as much as my favorite - Dimension Brass.


So I woke up this morning and some little bird tweeted in my ear that VI Brass I was available for me. Who would've thought? 🤷🏻‍♂️😄

Thanks to @holywilly ❤️


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> So I woke up this morning and some little bird tweeted in my ear that VI Brass I was available for me. Who would've thought? 🤷🏻‍♂️😄
> 
> Thanks to @holywilly ❤️


Is that the last piece before you have all the VI Brass?

Tweet in the ear sounds sweet! Way better than falling down the stairs.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Is that the last piece before you have all the VI Brass?


You'd think so, but no. Still need a few pieces of II and Special brass. Will get those eventually.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> You'd think so, but no. Still need a few pieces of II and Special brass. Will get those eventually.


We know you will!!

Let me know how you get on with Brass I 

I'm still working my way through these. Seems like most of the VI instruments have a treasure trove of arts not mapped in the normal presets (I don't like the VI Pro preset giant grids lol, so I am not sure if they show up in there).


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> We know you will!!
> 
> Let me know how you get on with Brass I
> 
> I'm still working my way through these. Seems like most of the VI instruments have a treasure trove of arts not mapped in the normal presets (I don't like the VI Pro preset giant grids lol, so I am not sure if they show up in there).


Me neither. I always start with a run through all patches which I map to a temporary matrix to get a feel for everything and then start building my own, small matrices. 

I'm now toying with the Interval Map feature to get the legato's of Chamber Strings celli a bit less in your face. As soon I'm fed up with those, I'll give brass a run through. Am planning some Telemann with the C trumpet or piccolo.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Zanshin said:


> We know you will!!
> 
> Let me know how you get on with Brass I
> 
> I'm still working my way through these. Seems like most of the VI instruments have a treasure trove of arts not mapped in the normal presets (I don't like the VI Pro preset giant grids lol, so I am not sure if they show up in there).


There is so much to discover. They have different presets: The ones that came with the original library to that date, and additional ones for VI Pro which make use of legato stretching and other features.

Important thing is that the articulations in the presets also have different humanization settings, e.g. a legato has different tuning and delay than a staccato. The presets are really well done with lots of care and attention to detail. If you compare this with the Synchron libraries: Only one humanization setting for all articulations.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Marcus Millfield said:


> Me neither. I always start with a run through all patches which I map to a temporary matrix to get a feel for everything and then start building my own, small matrices.
> 
> I'm now toying with the Interval Map feature to get the legato's of Chamber Strings celli a bit less in your face. As soon I'm fed up with those, I'll give brass a run through. Am planning some Telemann with the C trumpet or piccolo.


Interval Map is the killer feature for me. All my legato patches use this so I can have various attacks, something like Spitfire's performance legato. Hope it will come to the Synchron Player (begging for years).


----------



## Axl

I just have to give my praise to the synchron player. It is so flexible and easy to use. Love the feature to make my own presets and tweak it anyway I like. 
And the Vienna assistant is fantastic. I have never experienced a easier install of libraries. The fact that you also have an easy shortcut to the manuals and more is impressive 
Consider me a fanboy!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Interval Map is the killer feature for me. All my legato patches use this so I can have various attacks, something like Spitfire's performance legato. Hope it will come to the Synchron Player (begging for years).


Results are still variable for me at the moment, but even now it is really a "killer" feature like you said. It is really the most useable legato manipulation feature of the VSL players once you figure out the best settings, which is where the struggle lies.


----------



## CeDur

Guys, before I start being worried, I want to ask if any of you experienced sth like that after purchasing VSL library recently?


----------



## Ben

CeDur said:


> Guys, before I start being worried, I want to ask if any of you experienced sth like that after purchasing VSL library recently?


Don't worry, sometimes it takes a few seconds longer then expected until our system hears back from the iLok servers. If you don't see the licenses in your iLok Manager after a few minutes contact us via [email protected] and we'll look into this asap.


----------



## Batuer

daviddln said:


> But it also could be an extended version of the massive string ensemble included in BBO Zodiac.


I always think this may be planned to be a whole new strings library just like Appassionata Strings in the VI version.


----------



## holywilly

Batuer said:


> I always think this may be planned to be a whole new strings library just like Appassionata Strings in the VI version.


My thought too, large strings section that sound truly passionate.


----------



## CeDur

Ben said:


> Don't worry, sometimes it takes a few seconds longer then expected until our system hears back from the iLok servers. If you don't see the licenses in your iLok Manager after a few minutes contact us via [email protected] and we'll look into this asap.


I feel so stupid now - I forgot to press 'Deposit' button..


----------



## RSK

CeDur said:


> I feel so stupid now - I forgot to press 'Deposit' button..


I think that's happened to most of us at least once by now.


----------



## CeDur

I joined the club. Oh my. I should have bought it a few years back and not spend hundreds of $ on other piano libraries. The CFX is just so, so playable and beautiful.


----------



## Ben

Hi there! Check out the Vienna Assistant if you own BBO: Altair or Synchron Elite Strings - we just released updates for these libraries 

Altair: Improved Velocity XFade
Elite Strings:


----------



## RSK

Con sordino. Very nice


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

RSK said:


> Con sordino. Very nice


Let me know how they sound with the simulation!


----------



## ptram

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Let me know how they sound with the simulation!


Very good indeed!

Paolo


----------



## emilio_n

Hi there again, VSL Fans!
I will start to create my template with all the Synchron instruments.

I am looking for your advice, tips, support...  

I am pretty open about how to create the template. I am mainly a Logic User, but I have Studio One 5 and Cubase 12. I don't have Vienna Ensemble Pro, but if there are real pros to including it in my workflow, I am open to this as well.

I am on Mac, waiting for my new Mac Studio if this is something to take in mind.

Finally, if some good fellow doesn't mind sharing his/her template with me, I will be delighted at least as a starting point to build mine. Sadly I don't know too much about templates and I think I will need to invest a lot of time in setting up mine.

Maybe it is better to create a new thread for this, but I think most of the heavy users of VSL are here. So let me know, and I will create a new thread and delete this post.

Thank you so much for your attention and participation!


----------



## holywilly

I’m using VEP for template, complete Synchron orchestra plus some Berlin and others. I’ll be happy to share VEP project file.  

Whenever you grab VEP, let me know.


----------



## Reznov981

holywilly said:


> I’m using VEP for template, complete Synchron orchestra plus some Berlin and others. I’ll be happy to share VEP project file.
> 
> Whenever you grab VEP, let me know.


So do you sit at your desk on a huge pile of money or?
😂


----------



## holywilly

Reznov981 said:


> So do you sit at your desk on a huge pile of money or?
> 😂


Write music for films, get paid, buy sample libraries, and write for new films, get paid and buy more libraries…..healthy cycles.


----------



## Reznov981

holywilly said:


> Write music for films, get paid, buy sample libraries, and write for new films, get paid and buy more libraries…..healthy cycles.


Honestly that doesn’t sound too bad. I’m glad you understood I meant nothing harsh by my joke. You just casually mentioned the whole synchron orchestra, which is like 5-8k depending on the version, as well as Berlin which ain’t cheap, and I’m out here hoping to buy a decent solo strings library for a few hundred bucks when I can 😅


----------



## holywilly

I purchased Synchron Strings I as my first Synchron library, VSL offer great discounted price for the rest strings. Also bought BBO every month because I foresee there will be great discounts for Brass, Woodwinds and Percussions. So in the end it’s not too bad. 

Berlin orchestra is always my dream library and I’m fortunate to have enough fund during the 50% off promotion. 

Rule No.1, never buy libraries at full price.


----------



## Aitcpiano

holywilly said:


> I purchased Synchron Strings I as my first Synchron library, VSL offer great discounted price for the rest strings. Also bought BBO every month because I foresee there will be great discounts for Brass, Woodwinds and Percussions. So in the end it’s not too bad.
> 
> Berlin orchestra is always my dream library and I’m fortunate to have enough fund during the 50% off promotion.
> 
> Rule No.1, never buy libraries at full price.


How do you find synchron strings 1? I just ended up getting synchron strings pro and can now get the synchron strings 1 for not that much more but not sure its really worth it. Can get it for £98 I think.


----------



## holywilly

For some reason I create custom patches using both Syn Strings I and Pro. I love having more dynamic layers on certain articulations, like shorts and super short. Legato with lyrical vibrato is always my favorite when writing. 

I already have patches built from Synchron Strings I. Based on my patches, Strings Pro provides missing articulations from Strings I, like real Sfz.


----------



## Aitcpiano

holywilly said:


> For some reason I create custom patches using both Syn Strings I and Pro. I love having more dynamic layers on certain articulations, like shorts and super short. Legato with lyrical vibrato is always my favorite when writing.
> 
> I already have patches built from Synchron Strings I. Based on my patches, Strings Pro provides missing articulations from Strings I, like real Sfz.


Thanks, I might consider getting it then. It is at quite a good price when you already have synchron strings pro.


----------



## holywilly

Regarding the controversial legato from Synchron Strings I, I’m a big fan of it. It’s easy to write, minimal midi tweaking required.


----------



## Aitcpiano

holywilly said:


> Regarding the controversial legato from Synchron Strings I, I’m a big fan of it. It’s easy to write, minimal midi tweaking required.


Interesting, is it quite different to the ones that are included in synchron strings pro?


----------



## holywilly

Aitcpiano said:


> Interesting, is it quite different to the ones that are included in synchron strings pro?


A bit different, legatos from Synchron Strings I have monster level of dynamic layers, only Cantabile is identical.


----------



## Aitcpiano

holywilly said:


> A bit different, legatos from Synchron Strings I have monster level of dynamic layers, only Cantabile is identical.


Do you know if you can set this kind of thing up in synchron strings pro or in synchron strings 1 in the synchron player?



He was using the old player here and has marc control and used slot X fade to play both longs and shorts notes in one patch.


----------



## holywilly

Aitcpiano said:


> Do you know if you can set this kind of thing up in synchron strings pro or in synchron strings 1 in the synchron player?
> 
> 
> 
> He was using the old player here and has marc control and used slot X fade to play both longs and shorts notes in one patch.



Using Parallel mode in Dimension control so that you are able to crossfade between slots.


----------



## holywilly

Speaking of Synchron Strings I, I really wish VSL still offer the download for VI version. I regretted that it was permanently removed. 

Just a wish.


----------



## Aitcpiano

holywilly said:


> Using Parallel mode in Dimension control so that you are able to crossfade between slots.


So you would just crossfade between two articulations? Been trying that now but can't find the right articulations to get it as smooth sounding as in the video. Just wondering what articulation he may have been crossfading between. crossfading between the long and marc give too much attack.


----------



## Ben

Aitcpiano said:


> So you would just crossfade between two articulations? Been trying that now but can't find the right articulations to get it as smooth sounding as in the video. Just wondering what articulation he may have been crossfading between. crossfading between the long and marc give too much attack.


You can crossfade between as many articulations as your system can handle.
Usually it's longs layered with shorts.


----------



## holywilly

VIOLIN RUNS - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





Free Violin Runs is up!!!


----------



## ptram

holywilly said:


> Free Violin Runs is up!!!


Ah! They are doing everything to avoid adding more lyrical legato! 

Paolo


----------



## ptram

muziksculp said:


> Synchron Solo Strings , if I'm lucky this month.


Well, here they are!  Just a raw mockup to try the sounds.

Ravel, Quatuor, 1er movement

EDIT (2022-06-11): Remixed a bit, shortened the reverb tail and pre-delay, added a noise gate.

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp

ptram said:


> Well, here they are! Just a raw mockup to try the sounds.
> 
> Ravel, Quatuor, 1er movement
> 
> Paolo


What's this ?


----------



## ptram

muziksculp said:


> What's this ?


Not really soloists, but at least some elite players!

Paolo


----------



## Per Boysen

Yes, I too am very much into VSL these days. Much because I have found this approach to be extremely CPU/RAM friendly. A workflow I love is playing live with MidiMate's 100 patches "Universal Orchestral Voicings" through a Loopback track. With VEP (on the same 32 GB ram machine) I can now run tutti orch patches with around 30 instantly sounding instrument groups and initially record live to the Loopback track. I could never reach this before when experimenting with templates based on HOOPUS and several Spitfire libraries. My current Synchron VEP rack loads at only 10 GB!!!  

Playing around with a full orchestra in MidiMate is a great way to instantly experience how certain orchestra libraries sound in orchestration. And I do like what I hear from a setup with Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron Harp, Synchron Woodwinds and the rest from Prime Edition and Big Bang Orchestra free. Another combination I like is Spitfire Chamber Strings layered with Appassionata Strings and Spitfire Orch Brass... but that template maxes out my 32 GB ram too soon.

I even experimented with setting up a MidiMate orchestral template in Cubase only, but the CPU load got too high. Running the instruments in VEP server, streaming samples from SSDs, and sending MIDI from Cubase is so much smoother. As I go into more powerful computers in the future I will probably keep this workflow because it allows you to swap out the orchestral palette by loading up a different VEP template for the Cubase project to talk to. This is also why I do EQing etc in VEP server rather than in Cubase.


----------



## clonewar

Per Boysen said:


> Yes, I too am very much into VSL these days. Much because I have found this approach to be extremely CPU/RAM friendly. A workflow I love is playing live with MidiMate's 100 patches "Universal Orchestral Voicings" through a Loopback track. With VEP (on the same 32 GB ram machine) I can now run tutti orch patches with around 30 instantly sounding instrument groups and initially record live to the Loopback track. I could never reach this before when experimenting with templates based on HOOPUS and several Spitfire libraries. My current Synchron VEP rack loads at only 10 GB!!!
> 
> Playing around with a full orchestra in MidiMate is a great way to instantly experience how certain orchestra libraries sound in orchestration. And I do like what I hear from a setup with Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron Harp, Synchron Woodwinds and the rest from Prime Edition and Big Bang Orchestra free. Another combination I like is Spitfire Chamber Strings layered with Appassionata Strings and Spitfire Orch Brass... but that template maxes out my 32 GB ram too soon.
> 
> I even experimented with setting up a MidiMate orchestral template in Cubase only, but the CPU load got too high. Running the instruments in VEP server, streaming samples from SSDs, and sending MIDI from Cubase is so much smoother. As I go into more powerful computers in the future I will probably keep this workflow because it allows you to swap out the orchestral palette by loading up a different VEP template for the Cubase project to talk to. This is also why I do EQing etc in VEP server rather than in Cubase.


Do you mean the Divisimate templates?


----------



## Zanshin

clonewar said:


> Do you mean the Divisimate templates?


I think he must.

I have a Divismate template setup for Syz/VI with MIR which I really enjoy to play. I need to get a Synchron one rolling too!


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> Speaking of Synchron Strings I, I really wish VSL still offer the download for VI version. I regretted that it was permanently removed.
> 
> Just a wish.


Hmm... I don't recall Synchron Strings I ever being offered as a download for the VI version. The first version of it was for the Synchron Player only.


----------



## Ben

muziksculp said:


> Hmm... I don't recall Synchron Strings I ever being offered as a download for the VI version. The first version of it was for the Synchron Player only.


It was available for VI first, becuase the Synchron Player was not released yet.


----------



## muziksculp

Ben said:


> It was available for VI first, becuase the Synchron Player was not released yet.


Oh, I must have forgotten about that. It's been a while, and my memory isn't getting any better with the aging process. 

@Ben, OK. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## muziksculp

@Ben,

Can we expect Synchron Solo Strings this month ?


----------



## Ben

No.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> No.


And another Synchron library? Or BBO? Or MIR 3D?


----------



## Ben

Yes.


----------



## muziksculp

MIR-3D would be awesome this month  But I doubt it.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> Yes.


Cool! We'll find out on thursday, then. I can't wait.


----------



## clonewar

muziksculp said:


> Oh, I must have forgotten about that. It's been a while, and my memory isn't getting any better with the aging process.
> 
> @Ben, OK. Thanks for reminding me


See, if you wouldn’t have waited a long time to download it after purchasing because other people said the legato wasn’t great you could’ve had it in the VI player.


----------



## muziksculp

clonewar said:


> See, if you wouldn’t have waited a long time to download it after purchasing because other people said the legato wasn’t great you could’ve had it in the VI player.


And what makes you think the VI Player had better legatos compared to the Synchron Player version ?


----------



## smellypants

Ben said:


> Yes.


Hey Ben do you think it's likely that Strings Pro will get the additional articulations that Elite comes with?

Like the short Harmonics, legato transitions for trills and tremolo's, the attack and release variations for molto and senza vibrato on the longs/legatos and the rest as well?

Also the lovely ponticello that Pro comes with would be amazing on Elite Strings as well.


----------



## Per Boysen

clonewar said:


> Do you mean the Divisimate templates?


Yep.








Templates - Divisimate


To help you get started with Divisimate we have created different free templates for multiple major DAWs.




divisimate.com


----------



## clonewar

muziksculp said:


> And what makes you think the VI Player had better legatos compared to the Synchron Player version ?


Didn‘t the VI player version have an ‘Awesome Legato’ control?


----------



## muziksculp

clonewar said:


> Didn‘t the VI player version have an ‘Awesome Legato’ control?


No idea. Never used it.

Any videos showing it ?


----------



## clonewar

muziksculp said:


> No idea. Never used it.


I’m kidding of course. Pretty sure the cantabile legato patches were added after the move to the Synchron player, which added more options.


----------



## daviddln

Oh no, the Synchron Prime Edition offer has been extended through June 14. It probably means there won't be new releases today. Sad news.


----------



## Ben

daviddln said:


> Oh no, the Synchron Prime Edition offer has been extended through June 14. It probably means there won't be new releases today. Sad news.


We are going to release something this month, no worries


----------



## emilio_n

daviddln said:


> Oh no, the Synchron Prime Edition offer has been extended through June 14. It probably means there won't be new releases today. Sad news.


I was waiting to see a new release today too!
Give us a sneak peek, @Ben 🙃


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> We are going to release something this month, no worries


Yes, I know, but I was hoping for today. Can you give us another clue on what it will be, to help us wait for seven more days?


----------



## Ben

daviddln said:


> Yes, I know, but I was hoping for today. Can you give us another clue on what it will be, to help us wait for seven more days?


More awesome stuff


----------



## emilio_n

This only could happen in a shameless "fanboyism" thread.


----------



## Ben

ok, ok... here you go:


----------



## doctoremmet

Synchron Zodiac Full library confirmed ✅


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> More awesome stuff


Haha, but VSL products are always awesome!. But will it be Synchron or BBO? I won't ask anything more, I promise.

EDITED: Sorry, I missed Ben's last post!.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> ok, ok... here you go:


Thank you Ben! We now know it's not going to be BBO. I bet it's the new Fazioli F308 piano.


----------



## ptram

I will no longer be a VSL fanboy, if they don't release _sul ponticello_ for Elite Strings!

Paolo


----------



## daviddln

ptram said:


> I will no longer be a VSL fanboy, if they don't release _sul ponticello_ for Elite Strings!
> 
> Paolo


Well, they can't do everything at the same time. And you have the SY-zed Dimension Strings Bonus library (Sul Ponticello) to help you.


----------



## Piotrek K.

Ben said:


> ok, ok... here you go:


Synchron Choir. What did I win? :D


----------



## ptram

daviddln said:


> Well, they can't do everything at the same time.


We believers believe in Their ubiquity!

Paolo


----------



## holywilly

Can VSL show us the exact release date instead pushing the offer from previous month.

We need some serious financial management.


----------



## ptram

holywilly said:


> We need some serious financial management.


Naaa, it's much easier… Spend until you have money. Restart.

Paolo


----------



## holywilly

I’m trying to restrict my VI spending per month, I’d like to invest more to Viennese than British or German.


----------



## daviddln

Piotrek K. said:


> Synchron Choir. What did I win? :D


Oh yes, that's also possible. The size seems good for a Choir library.


----------



## Batuer

Ben said:


> ok, ok... here you go:


This is an exciting size.


----------



## Petrucci

Hmmm, Synchron Solo Strings, Synchron Choir, Synchron Zodiac, Synchron Ethnic or new Synchron Piano...???))


----------



## emilio_n

Synchron in any case… too big to be BBO


----------



## daviddln

Petrucci said:


> Hmmm, Synchron Solo Strings, Synchron Choir, Synchron Zodiac, Synchron Ethnic or new Synchron Piano...???))


Ben already said it won't be Synchron Solo Strings.


----------



## John R Wilson

I'm guessing its the new piano.


----------



## holywilly

File size might be too small for a piano sampled at Stage A. Well, just guessing.

Personally I’m hoping for something from the orchestra, more strings perhaps.


----------



## Petrucci

daviddln said:


> Ben already said it won't be Synchron Solo Strings.


Oops, my bad..!))


----------



## ptram

Some sordino strings. The new MixPresets were just appetizers to make you remember that you _need_ sordino strings!

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp

Well, we know it's not the Synchron Solo Strings


----------



## muziksculp

ptram said:


> Some sordino strings. The new MixPresets were just appetizers to make you remember that you _need_ sordino strings!
> 
> Paolo


But, OT beat VSL on that delivery.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> But, OT beat VSL on that delivery.


VSL has had beautiful, real, Con Sordino strings for a long time. VI Solo, Chamber, Dimension, Orchestra, and Appassionata all have Sordino.


----------



## muziksculp

Zanshin said:


> VSL has had beautiful, real, Con Sordino strings for a long time. VI Solo, Chamber, Dimension, Orchestra, and Appassionata all have Sordino.


Yes, you are correct. But I was referring to their new Synchron line up. I don't like the sound of any of their Synchronized Sordino libraries.


----------



## DaddyO

I assume (no idea if correctly) that the transition to iLok really limited the man-hours that could be devoted to finalizing bringing new libraries to completion.

For June, how about Synchron Choirs with it's own special Vocal player that has an integrated syllable and word builder.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> Yes, you are correct. But I was referring to their new Synchron line up. I don't like the sound of any of their Synchronized Sordino libraries.


We all got opinions


----------



## muziksculp

Zanshin said:


> We all got opinions


Yup. and you got mine.


----------



## Zanshin

muziksculp said:


> Yup. and you got mine.


Oh yes, you are good at helping us not forget lol.


----------



## method1

Only 145gb - must be the Synchron Sarrusophone!


----------



## Evans

Zanshin said:


> VSL has had beautiful, real, Con Sordino strings for a long time. VI Solo, Chamber, Dimension, Orchestra, and Appassionata all have Sordino.


I imagine VSL DS was a high cost for them, but I imagine it would be considered a major go-to by many more people if the price came down a good bit.


----------



## Zanshin

Evans said:


> I imagine VSL DS was a high cost for them, but I imagine it would be considered a major go-to by many more people if the price came down a good bit.


Totally agree. DS and DB are both sleepers. I'm a massive fanboy and I waited until vouchers to buy them.


----------



## DJiLAND

145GB MIR3D IR Bundle


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Maybe it's going to be.....Synchron Elite Strings with true con sords and extended legato techniques. 

Am I right?


----------



## ptram

I hope it is not the Fazioli. Xperimenta has just release theirs, and it's fantastic. How could one justify purchasing _two_ Faziolis in a day, after decades asking for just one?

Paolo


----------



## Zanshin

ptram said:


> I hope it is not the Fazioli. Xperimenta has just release their, and it's fantastic. How could one justify purchasing _two_ Faziolis in a day, after decades asking for just one?
> 
> Paolo


Sacrifices must be made.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

ptram said:


> I hope it is not the Fazioli. Xperimenta has just release their, and it's fantastic. How could one justify purchasing _two_ Faziolis in a day, after decades asking for just one?
> 
> Paolo


Heck, I'm still using the Fazioli from EW Goliath. Great hidden gem.


----------



## Ben

DJiLAND said:


> 145GB MIR3D IR Bundle


Uncompressed - much more. Compressed - approx half of that.


----------



## muziksculp

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Maybe it's going to be.....Synchron Elite Strings with true con sords and extended legato techniques.
> 
> Am I right?


Too good to be true. My expectation are much lower.


----------



## madfloyd

when do we find out?


----------



## widescreen

Ben said:


> ok, ok... here you go:


That's a teaser that shows EXACTLY WHY we are fans. 

So let's get realistic. A Con Sordino Strings Lib would be MUCH more than 145GB as Full Edition (and I bet Ben has a Full on his drive ). SSP is 237GB alone. So 145 only for Sordino... naaa. 

Synchron Zodiac would be realistic, if size matters . But how often did VSL release a full orchestra? How likely would it be now? Right after their first full orchestra? So I'd say, no.

More realistic would be a choir then. If we consider a full surround choir compared to some on the market weighing around 40-50GB without surround option, this could be realistic if some solo voices were included. Or extended mic options like ribbon or tube spot mics.
But only excellent solo voices would write me home.
If it's not Solo Strings this is a 90% probability from my side.

Although I'm quite sad that it isn't Solo Strings. Substantially sad.


----------



## widescreen

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Maybe it's going to be.....Synchron Elite Strings with true con sords and extended legato techniques.
> 
> Am I right?


Nope. Why should Elite Strings Con Sordino weigh more than those without?

But OK, if they would include extended legato AND offer an update for the Senza Sordino. Not too unlikely. So my 10% bet on top of the 90% for the choir+solo voices.


----------



## klavaus

…Saxophone…


----------



## ptram

widescreen said:


> More realistic would be a choir then. If we consider a full surround choir compared to some on the market weighing around 40-50GB without surround option, this could be realistic if some solo voices were included.


Or, several syllables included as round robins.

Paolo


----------



## Batuer

It'll be nice if it would be Synchron Zodiac.


----------



## ptram

ptram said:


> Well, here they are!  Just a raw mockup to try the sounds.
> 
> Ravel, Quatuor, 1er movement


I could finally devote some time to review this experiment. I remixed it a bit (the new Dorico dynamics is fantastic!), shortened the reverb tail and the pre-delay, added a bit of noise gate to soften the ambience.

All considered, I'm not totally convinced that it wouldn't work as a string quartet.

Paolo


----------



## daviddln

Hi Ben! As the Synchron Prime Edition offer is ending soon, can we expect the new release tomorrow?


----------



## Axl

Ben, in the folder for prime edition tutorials, the Logic Pro X folder in Garden of Dreams has the wrong file, the file is Parkour and Escape


----------



## Piotrek K.

I's a new piano, Bechstein. https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Pianos_Bundle/German_Upright_1904

[EDIT] I posted before Ben ;D


----------



## Ben

Axl said:


> Ben, in the folder for prime edition tutorials, the Logic Pro X folder in Garden of Dreams has the wrong file, the file is Parkour and Escape


This should be fixed in the latest version, you can load it in the Vienna Assistant.



Piotrek K. said:


> [EDIT] I posted before Ben ;D


Was busy unlocking it in the Vienna Assistant :D


----------



## widescreen

All we waited for was....  Sordino, Zodiac, Choir, Solo Strings.

Yes..... today is the day!  

It's...

Another piano. 

Another piano. 

Another PIANO! 








Wallet/Wife/Husband:


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## holywilly

I wonder how many pianos left to sample?

Stage B seems like an idea place to sample orchestral instruments with intimate quality, when are we expecting to see none-piano libraries recorded at stage B? @Ben


----------



## DaddyO

holywilly said:


> I wonder how many pianos left to sample?


There's always grandma's old piano in the attic. Not pretty, but on it I learned to play Chopsticks when I was a young boy. Soon I graduated to Leila Fletcher instruction books.


----------



## Ben

holywilly said:


> Stage B seems like an idea place to sample orchestral instruments with intimate quality, when are we expecting to see none-piano libraries recorded at stage B? @Ben


At some point, I hope so


----------



## holywilly

Ben said:


> At some point, I hope so


That space can’t be wasted, fingers crossed for more libraries recorded at Stage B, besides pianos.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal

@Ben or the others : 

If I get a SYNCHRON-ized Version of a library, is there also a crossgrade path towards the original VI library available? If so, about how much would the crossgrade be?


----------



## Ben

Martin Nyrwal said:


> @Ben or the others :
> 
> If I get a SYNCHRON-ized Version of a library, is there also a crossgrade path towards the original VI library available? If so, about how much would the crossgrade be?


There is none. In most cases there is also no reason to "downgrade". The only exception might be the Chamber Strings libraries, if you prefere the sound of the VI version, or you want to have both.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal

Ok, so in case of the Chamber Strings library, I would have to invest a second time, if I wanted to use the VI version for whatever reason?


----------



## Ben

Martin Nyrwal said:


> Ok, so in case of the Chamber Strings library, I would have to invest a second time, if I wanted to use the VI version for whatever reason?


Get the VI first, if you already got SYized first contact [email protected]; my colleagues might be able to help you with this request.


----------



## ptram

holywilly said:


> fingers crossed for more libraries recorded at Stage B, besides pianos.


VSL, 2030: "Introducing our new line: Synchron Instruments, a library recorded dry in our Studio B! Feel free to place your dry instruments in any space with MIR 4D!"

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp

Oh.. No, Another Piano.

But, very good news for my Wallet.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal

Ben said:


> Get the VI first, if you already got SYized first contact [email protected]; my colleagues might be able to help you with this request.


Ok, then for the time being I will stick to either VI or Synchron versions and see, if I ever go SYNCHRON-ized. Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## EgM

Ben said:


> There is none. In most cases there is also no reason to "downgrade". The only exception might be the Chamber Strings libraries, if you prefere the sound of the VI version, or you want to have both.


...

There are many reasons:
-6 mirX rooms to choose from, for a lesser price than Mir24/Pro
-Stretch data saved on disk for faster access and lighter cpu usage
-tons of 12x12 matrices
-Velocity xfade to niente
-Sequence/Interval map
-Sequencer

Synchron Player is easier to use for sure!_ But for me personally_, the Synchron player is not better than VIPro


----------



## Robert_G

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. No, Another Piano.
> 
> But, very good news for my Wallet.


Yup. Every time VSL releases something, I fear for my wallet. I have 2 of their pianos already so this is a safe bet.
A SATB Synchron Stage Traditional Adult Choir? Could spell doom for me.
Synchron Solo Strings? Even more doom.
Keep the pianos coming......


----------



## muziksculp

Hey VSL, where are the *Synchron Solo Strings* ? or anything more exciting than a another Piano library ?  

Why are you wasting time developing another Piano ? Piano, Piano, Piano ? Stop it. No more Pianos.


----------



## ptram

muziksculp said:


> Hey VSL, where are the *Synchron Solo Strings* ?


What a masochist! When the Solo Strings will be out, you will have another set of legato patches to be dissatisfied of! 

Paolo


----------



## Zanshin

@VSL









12 Ways to Know It’s Time to Fire a Customer | BusinessCollective


Contrary to the old adage, the customer isn't always right. Here are 12 ways to know when it's time to cut ties.




businesscollective.com


----------



## muziksculp

ptram said:


> What a masochist! When the Solo Strings will be out, you will have another set of legato patches to be dissatisfied of!
> 
> Paolo


No, I'm not a that fussy with legatos. But I know many members of this forum who are.


----------



## Robert_G

muziksculp said:


> But I know many members of this forum who are.


You can find them all right here.






Not another Legato thread....so lets talk about our relentless nitpicking instead.


Legato, smegato. As some of you know, I'm a hobbyist. I think my music is nice, but I don't claim to be a professional by any means. Here's the thing. Whether you're a hobbyist or a professional, the majority of people who listen to our music couldn't tell the difference between VSL legato or...



vi-control.net


----------



## Zanshin

EgM said:


> ...
> 
> There are many reasons:
> -6 mirX rooms to choose from, for a lesser price than Mir24/Pro
> -Stretch data saved on disk for faster access and lighter cpu usage
> -tons of 12x12 matrices
> -Velocity xfade to niente
> -Sequence/Interval map
> -Sequencer
> 
> Synchron Player is easier to use for sure!_ But for me personally_, the Synchron player is not better than VIPro


I would also add Appassionata for VI first/only like Chamber Strings. The Syz version is missing a few legato arts like violin progressive vibrato, detuned attack, and sul g for example. Perhaps they are hidden in the patch folder though?

VI Pro is growing on me


----------



## widescreen

Ah, a new organ! That's much better than another piano. So partly outweighted the lapse. 






SYNCHRON MOLZER ORGAN - Vienna Symphonic Library


The Molzer Organ is a historic salon organ with two manuals and a pedal board, the first one to be sampled on a scoring stage.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## chopin4525

Basic organ but very solid stop selection. In so far only Hauptwerk offered something similar but the intro price of VSL and the mics selections included makes it truly a bargain.


----------



## Petrucci

widescreen said:


> Ah, a new organ! That's much better than another piano. So partly outweighted the lapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYNCHRON MOLZER ORGAN - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> The Molzer Organ is a historic salon organ with two manuals and a pedal board, the first one to be sampled on a scoring stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at


Wow, that was unexpected..!)))


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Great price for that organ! 👏🏻


----------



## Robert_G

widescreen said:


> Ah, a new organ! That's much better than another piano. So partly outweighted the lapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYNCHRON MOLZER ORGAN - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> The Molzer Organ is a historic salon organ with two manuals and a pedal board, the first one to be sampled on a scoring stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at



Let me quote VSL

_"*A note on performance:* The number of used stops and microphone positions can add up to a very high voice count that is likely to overload the CPU. We recommend using the preconfigured “Room Mix” presets for live playing and recording into the DAW, and using more microphone signals for rendering an audio track."_

*Warning: *VSL calls this a 'note on performance'
What this really is, is the same problem that plagues BBO Altair. You can't enjoy using your favorite expanded mic selection....especially live playing.....and yet they release another product with the same problems anyway. VSL needs to fix this problem instead of continuing to release libraries with this issue.

What is the point of charging for full library mics and then telling people they should only use the 'standard' library mics for live playing? Because that is exactly what this 'note on performance' is telling us. What a crock of you know what...

I love the Synchron player, but VSL needs to fix the high voice count/CPU problems that plague some of their libraries. Playing one note and getting a value of 30 voices doesn't work...especially when using dozens of different Synchron instruments in an arrangement.

If I were buying this, I'd make sure I bought is straight from VSL first, so you can return it. I made the mistake of buying BBO Altair from Best Service and now I'm stuck with a library that is basically good for nothing other than a nice sounding chord track to sketch with.


----------



## Ben

The organ is a different biest: You will play number of stops X number of mics voices, starting at the exact same time when pressing a single key. This is quite a challenge for even modern systems, therefore we recommend to use the RoomMix presets for low latency live-performances and render it with a mic selection of your choice later on.


----------



## ptram

Robert_G said:


> the same problem that plagues BBO Altair. You can't enjoy using your favorite expanded mic selection


I fear this problem is called arithmetic, and there is very little we can do to defeat it.

The proposed solution is using a pre-mixed preset. The other solution is buying to fasted computer one can buy.

Paolo


----------



## Robert_G

ptram said:


> I fear this problem is called arithmetic, and there is very little we can do to defeat it.
> 
> The proposed solution is using a pre-mixed preset. The other solution is buying to fasted computer one can buy.
> 
> Paolo


Actually, I was only referring to the Wide Surround to Stereo downmixes (which is a preset that VSL themselves give you to use). No way I'd attempt an 'all mic' mix on these libraries. It simply won't work at all.

I think that they aren't being completely transparent by marketing unrealistic expectations.
Bottom line. Don't sell me a mic mix (full) that isn't going to work outside of a 10k + computer set up.


----------



## Ben

ptram said:


> I fear this problem is called arithmetic, and there is very little we can do to defeat it.
> 
> The proposed solution is using a pre-mixed preset. The other solution is buying to fasted computer one can buy.
> 
> Paolo


You can also split the mics across multiple instances in case your DAW supports multi core processing.


----------



## Ben

Robert_G said:


> Bottom line. Don't sell me a mic mix (full) that isn't going to work outside of a 10k + computer set up.


Thew RoomMix mic is a mix of all the Full Mic positions...


----------



## Robert_G

Ben said:


> You can also split the mics across multiple instances in case your DAW supports multi core processing.


So basically you are saying that I can choose the Surround to Stereo downmix, but I have to open it in 2 tracks and split the mics between the 2 tracks? That's extra work that I've never had to do with Kontakt libraries....ever.



Ben said:


> Thew RoomMix mic is a mix of all the Full Mic positions...


Again....why try to have us pay extra for a 'full' library if you are suggesting we just use the basic room mix that comes with the cheaper 'standard' library? It's a valid question.


----------



## widescreen

Interesting rumour for the piano fans out there: VSL is likely to sample a Fazioli grand. That one could make me weak, too.

How do I come to this thought? Looking at the instruments being held at the Synchron Stage itself.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I'm hoping VSL will sample a Shigeru Kawai EX concert grand. Dreaming on now...


----------



## Geomir

ptram said:


> VSL, 2030: "Introducing our new line: Synchron Instruments, a library recorded dry in our Studio B! Feel free to place your dry instruments in any space with MIR 4D!"
> 
> Paolo


And there is also the Silent Stage, their "Second Studio" as they call it, which is perfectly dry, sound-proof and 100% isolated from the sounds of the city. Excellent environment for intimate clear dry recordings.

Two of their Free Instruments (Soft Imperial and Harp Glissandos) were recorded on the Silent Stage.

I wonder which one (Synchron Stage B or the Silent Stage) is better for a future new dry series.


----------



## ptram

Geomir said:


> Two of their Free Instruments (Soft Imperial and Harp Glissandos) were recorded on the Silent Stage.


Soft Imperial and Harp Glissandos are based on older samples. So, no surprise they were recorded in the old studio!

I also wonder if Synchron Stage B eliminates the need for the Silent Stage, or they are too different.

Paolo


----------



## smellypants

ptram said:


> Soft Imperial and Harp Glissandos are based on older samples. So, no surprise they were recorded in the old studio!
> 
> I also wonder if Synchron Stage B eliminates the need for the Silent Stage, or they are too different.
> 
> Paolo


I'm pretty sure I remember reading that The Soft Imperial are new recordings from The Silent Stage... I would assume Harp Glissandos are as well but i'm not sure.


----------



## Geomir

smellypants said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember reading that The Soft Imperial are new recordings from The Silent Stage... I would assume Harp Glissandos are as well but i'm not sure.


Well, I remember something similar, and it came straight out of @Ben's mouth. I mean, Ben's keyboard.


----------



## Ben

Geomir said:


> Well, I remember something similar, and it came straight out of @Ben's mouth. I mean, Ben's keyboard.


Nope, I never said anything like this


----------



## Geomir

Ben said:


> Nope, I never said anything like this


In an indirect way. Someone asked you if this is the old VSL Imperial samples, and you said that they are different samples.


----------



## Geomir

ptram said:


> Soft Imperial and Harp Glissandos are based on older samples. So, no surprise they were recorded in the old studio!
> 
> I also wonder if Synchron Stage B eliminates the need for the Silent Stage, or they are too different.
> 
> Paolo


Imho the Silent Stage has its own charm, I personally love it, some of the best VSL recordings took place there, but I suppose VSL is going to invest more in Synchron Stage B, since it's a newer recording stage.

Now imagine poor @Ben having to carry the new Pipe Organ all the way to up the outskirts of Vienna.


----------



## Ben

Geomir said:


> In an indirect way. Someone asked you if this is the old VSL Imperial samples, and you said that they are different samples.


I've only confirmed that it is not based on the very old and discontinued VI Bösendorfer Imperial (the one you could use from within the VI Player and that is also included in VI SE1).


----------



## Kurtg

Hi Ben, do you have an idea when m1 native synchron player or VEP will arrive ?


----------



## Geomir

Ben said:


> I've only confirmed that it is not based on the very old and discontinued VI Bösendorfer Imperial (the one you could use from within the VI Player and that is also included in VI SE1).


OK! Thank you! Less confusion now! Or maybe not?


----------



## Ben

Geomir said:


> Now imagine poor @Ben having to carry the new Pipe Organ all the way to up the outskiers of Vienna.


hehe, I'm lucky as I'm not involved in the sampling procedere until alpha/beta testing 

I work mainly in IT; you might have encountered some of the projects I was involved in like for example vsl.info or the new Vienna Assistant


----------



## Ben

Kurtg said:


> Hi Ben, do you have an idea when m1 native synchron player or VEP will arrive ?


Still no ETA, sorry. But we are on it.


----------



## Ben

Geomir said:


> OK! Thank you! Less confusion now! Or maybe not?








Vienna Symphonic Library


nav




web.archive.org







> The _Bösendorfer Imperial_ collection was released in 2006. If you’re looking for an even more authentic virtual piano with a considerably higher number of samples, please check out our _Vienna Imperial_.


----------



## Geomir

Ben said:


> Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> nav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


A glimpse from the past! Thanks!  

So this is the one included in the SY-ed SE Volume 1?


----------



## Ben

Geomir said:


> So this is the one included in the SY-ed SE Volume 1?


No, of course not....


Ben said:


> VI SE1


The SYNCHRON-ized SE1 of course also contains this one, but you will get the infinitly better Synchron Concert D Lite on top.

Most people no longer know this very old *VI* Bösendorfer Imperial, because it was replaced later by the far more authentic and beautiful Vienna Imperial in its own piano player.


----------



## ptram

Ben said:


> Most people no longer know this very old *VI* Bösendorfer Imperial, because it was replaced later by the far more authentic and beautiful Vienna Imperial in its own piano player.


Yet, it still may have its use in a dense orchestral arrangement, as a non-soloist piano. Incredibly light on the resources.

Paolo


----------



## RogiervG

@Ben i have an idea, maybe you can pitch to the proper person(s):

Make symphonic cube a pick and choose cube: e.g. people can swap orchestral strings, for appassionata strings or dimension strings 1 and 2, or whatever combination.
or maybe someone needs a piano instead of chamber strings 1 etc...

In price it shouldn't matter much.. or just simply make it: pick your 10 vi full libs (maybe exclude some expensive ones) and have it as bundle for the same price as symphonic cube is.


----------



## Ben

RogiervG said:


> @Ben i have an idea, maybe you can pitch to the proper person(s):
> 
> Make symphonic cube a pick and choose cube: e.g. people can swap orchestral strings, for appassionata strings or dimension strings 1 and 2, or whatever combination.
> or maybe someone needs a piano instead of chamber strings 1 etc...
> 
> In price it shouldn't matter much.. or just simply make it: pick your 10 vi full libs (maybe exclude some expensive ones) and have it as bundle for the same price as symphonic cube is.


Thanks for this interesting proposal. I don't think something like this will be done for the VI series, since it already has an established product structure.
But maybe we can introduce something like that for the Synchron line of products at some point


----------



## Jackal_King

I do have a question about the Synchron-ized Appassionata and Chamber sordino strings. I couldn't find much info on them as far as mic positions but I think I saw a screenshot only showing the main mic. Is that the only mic position available for them?


----------



## EgM

Jackal_King said:


> I do have a question about the Synchron-ized Appassionata and Chamber sordino strings. I couldn't find much info on them as far as mic positions but I think I saw a screenshot only showing the main mic. Is that the only mic position available for them?


The Synchron-ized libraries are re-edited VI versions with the Synchron stage impulse responses. They were only recorded close with one mic, so yes there's only one mic position


----------



## Ben

EgM said:


> The Synchron-ized libraries are re-edited VI versions with the Synchron stage impulse responses. They were only recorded close with one mic, so yes there's only one mic position


If I'm not mistaken some of the recordings were done with multiple mics, especially larger ensembles like the Appassionata Strings, but these were then downmixed to stereo.


----------



## Geomir

I think the main point here is that all these libraries were recorded with close stereo mic/mix setup, in a relatively dry environment, which makes them excellent "raw material" to be virtually placed "in situ" at Sychron Stage Vienna with the use of custom IRs.


----------



## EgM

Ben said:


> If I'm not mistaken some of the recordings were done with multiple mics, especially larger ensembles like the Appassionata Strings, but these were then downmixed to stereo.


Multi-mic Appassionata would be crazy nice! haha


----------



## ptram

EgM said:


> Multi-mic Appassionata would be crazy nice! haha


In any case, it would be a close perspective in a nearly non-reverberant room.

I've noticed that Synchron Strings is so flexible to be able to sound bigger than it is. It is not Appassionata, but more for the playing style than for the section size.

Paolo


----------



## EgM

ptram said:


> In any case, it would be a close perspective in a nearly non-reverberant room.
> 
> I've noticed that Synchron Strings is so flexible to be able to sound bigger than it is. It is not Appassionata, but more for the playing style than for the section size.
> 
> Paolo


That's true!


----------



## Jackal_King

Jackal_King said:


> I do have a question about the Synchron-ized Appassionata and Chamber sordino strings. I couldn't find much info on them as far as mic positions but I think I saw a screenshot only showing the main mic. Is that the only mic position available for them?


Thank you! I'm lacking a good chamber string library and I thought about the possibility of trying the chamber sordino strings or even Synchron Strings Elite whenever they decide to do their next sale. It's not necessarily a deal breaker for me if they only have the one mic.


----------



## holywilly

We definitely need more strings libraries recorded at Synchron Stage in 2022, a massive Zodiac or solo strings would be nice.


----------



## Dietz

EgM said:


> The Synchron-ized libraries are re-edited VI versions with the Synchron stage impulse responses. They were only recorded close with one mic, so yes there's only one mic position





Ben said:


> If I'm not mistaken some of the recordings were done with multiple mics, especially larger ensembles like the Appassionata Strings, but these were then downmixed to stereo.


@Ben is right. 

For example, Appassionata Strings were among the handful of Vienna Instruments where I set up both the recording process and some of the post-production steps myself. I remember opting for an array similar to a Decca Tree with a Schoeps Sphere as a stereo center microphone. The multi-microphones were then carefully mixed down to stereo, with individual settings for each instrument family. 

Keep in mind that the original Vienna Instrument-players didn't allow for multi-channel output anyway.


----------



## holywilly

So are we expecting multi-mics appassionata strings on the horizon? 

I love appassionata strings and still use quite frequently, good samples never aged.


----------



## daychase

If people don't mind me using the shameless fanboyism thread as a shameless fangirlism thread for a second:

I think SY Special Edition Vol. 1 is the first orchestral library I've used that I'm truly happy about. Granted, I haven't had a lot before this, mainly Miroslav Philharmonik 2 SE, BBC SO Discover and the SONiVOX Orchestral Companions (never again!), but I'd like to think I can still recognize a great sample player engine when I see one! Its ease of use is really remarkable (I've also been able to try the VI version, and the improvement is instantly noticeable), and oh, the sound! It's amazing to finally have a library with actual legatos, and having grown up on the dry sound of older Japanese games - many of which actually used VSL, I'm starting to recognize, the ability to toggle between the dry unprocessed sound of the original VI library and the Synchron-ized treatment is really helpful for both producing the music I want to make and for learning how to place and balance orchestral instruments in a mix.

SY SE Vol. 1 has made writing with orchestral instruments fun for me, both in and out of orchestral settings! I can't believe I held off on it with the excuse of "the Kontakt and Logic Pro orchestral libraries are close enough" _(they really aren't!)_ for so long; I don't really know when and how I'll expand my collection, but I know for a fact that the next time I go about getting more orchestral libraries, it will be from VSL, no question.

With that said, I've been wondering something about the Synchron Player that I haven't been able to find an answer about: does it have an optimize/purge function? I'm on a fairly outdated computer right now, and while a full template of SY SE Vol. 1 has been running fine so far, I'd love to know if there are any additional options I can use to make sure it'll continue to run smoothly.

(Edit: also, has anyone had any luck making use of SY SE Vol. 1 and BBO Free Basics together? I can't really find a way to get them to synergize effectively - or how to make good use of BBO Free Basics in general. It's what makes me hesitant about other BBO libraries 😓)


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

daychase said:


> With that said, I've been wondering something about the Synchron Player that I haven't been able to find an answer about: does it have an optimize/purge function?


Glad you're enjoying the library! In the Synchron Player, the instruments should automatically have all articulations purged when you load an instrument, and it's only upon playing a note with a selected articulation will that articulation load, but all others will still be purged. To purge an articulation manually, double click on the little box to the left of the articulation's name


----------



## Marcus Millfield

@daychase : you could disable all articulations per default in the Synchron Player which can be loaded on MIDI activity. This should be the default for Synchron Player, but can't hurt to check. That would help your computer a bit 

See for more info: https://www.vsl.info/en/manuals/synchron-player/settings


----------



## ShidoStrife

daychase said:


> (Edit: also, has anyone had any luck making use of SY SE Vol. 1 and BBO Free Basics together? I can't really find a way to get them to synergize effectively - or how to make good use of BBO Free Basics in general. It's what makes me hesitant about other BBO libraries 😓)


I've never had success in using full orchestra patches either. But don't let that make you worry about the other BBO packs. Not all of them are big ensembles. About half of them are individual sections that you can integrate easily into SY SE or other orchestral libraries.


----------



## widescreen

For the MIR boys (and girls!) out there.

Look what I see here in my account after I transferred licenses for MIR Roompacks these days:






Let me speculate a little. MIR 3D is _*really*_ not far away if they call new licenses "MIR 3D" already. Seems that at least the Roompacks be the same then and don't need to be updated? Would be nice of VSL.


----------



## Zanshin

widescreen said:


> For the MIR boys (and girls!) out there.
> 
> Look what I see here in my account after I transferred licenses for MIR Roompacks these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me speculate a little. MIR 3D is _*really*_ not far away if they call new licenses "MIR 3D" already. Seems that at least the Roompacks be the same then and don't need to be updated? Would be nice of VSL.


Whoa!!!!

Edit: My already converted licenses don’t say that.


----------



## widescreen

Zanshin said:


> Whoa!!!!
> 
> Edit: My already converted licenses don’t say that.


Now mine are renamed back, too. Thanks @Ben for watching the thread and correcting.


----------



## Axl

what is the best for articulation switcher in logic pro x? Art conductor or audiogrocery SYNCHRON Strings Articulation Tools / X-DAW Art pro?
using the keyswitches is to time consuming for me.
I have also thought about making a preset with the articulations i need for the song.


----------



## Noland

Axl said:


> what is the best for articulation switcher in logic pro x? Art conductor or audiogrocery SYNCHRON Strings Articulation Tools / X-DAW Art pro?
> using the keyswitches is to time consuming for me.
> I have also thought about making a preset with the articulations i need for the song.


I haven't tried Art Conductor but have been using AudioGrocery's X-DAW with great success to make my own articulation sets (don't really use the remade ones that come with it). I find it very flexible and easy to us, works well with my VSL libraries, would recommend it.


----------



## widescreen

News on MIR 3D: MIR Pro and the Roompacks are offline now and a placeholder for MIR 3D is in the shop. Monday or Tuesday probably... 😃


----------



## Zanshin

widescreen said:


> News on MIR 3D: MIR Pro and the Roompacks are offline now and a placeholder for MIR 3D is in the shop. Monday or Tuesday probably... 😃


I think MIR 3D might be thing I'm most excited for these days! I am well invested in in the VI/Syz side of things, I think the historic winds are the only major thing I'm missing.


----------



## clonewar

Looks like it’s really happening......


----------



## holywilly

High hope for new Synchron libraries.


----------



## Arbee

Step 1 - MIR3D
Step 2 - revisit the "Silent Stage" concept with learnings from MIR and record new dry libraries to suit.

The result - almost infinite spatial flexibility and great legato, surely this is the new "next gen"?


----------



## Ben

Arbee said:


> Step 2 - revisit the "Silent Stage" concept with learnings from MIR and record new dry libraries to suit.


Don't worry, there is no need for that


----------



## Daren Audio




----------



## mixedmoods

Wow, this comes unexpectedly soon! I somehow thought it will take much longer ...
Amazing!! Good that I still have some vouchers saved up for this.


----------



## widescreen

Begging for moderate upgrade prices...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

This question is coming from an absolute n00b when it comes to mixing and spacialization: what's the benefit of MIR3D versus MIRPro if you mix in stereo?

It's not a critique, I really just don't know/understand.


----------



## Petrucci

Marcus Millfield said:


> This question is coming from an absolute n00b when it comes to mixing and spacialization: what's the benefit of MIR3D versus MIRPro if you mix in stereo?
> 
> It's not a critique, I really just don't know/understand.


Maybe the downmix from Surround To Stereo will be very "spacious" like in Surround To Stereo mixpresets in Synchron full libraries?? But I'm not very knowledgeable in this regard, just my guess)


----------



## Dietz

Marcus Millfield said:


> what's the benefit of MIR3D versus MIRPro if you mix in stereo?


Soundwise, the effect of HOA (Higher Order Ambisonics) will be noticeable, but sometimes subtle in stereo. It will be dramatic in surround (and even more so in 3D). 

But it's not only about sound: There will be lots of new features for better workflow and manageability, too. ... and of course it will look g.r.e.a.t. 8-)


----------



## Dietz

_(.... sorry for double-posting. 8-/ ...)_


----------



## mixedmoods

Marcus Millfield said:


> This question is coming from an absolute n00b when it comes to mixing and spacialization: what's the benefit of MIR3D versus MIRPro if you mix in stereo?


I am pretty sure @Dietz will elaborate on this in full detail once it is released but he commented on this questions a few times for example here on VI but also in the VSL forum.
I am really looking forward to this – even just from a performance perspective: The last bugfix update on MIR Pro is many years old – and MIR 3D will support the latest developments like Apple Silicon or GPU support ...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Thank you all for your answers. I'll be looking forward to hearing/reading about it when MIR3D is released.


----------



## Michael Antrum

I don't have MIR, since I jumped on the VSL train after the Synchron range was launched.

So I just want to understand how MIR 3D (or even the old MIR for that matter) fits in with the Synchron Range.

Obviously with the old VI libraries, Mir can be used to place those instruments in different rooms, but I'm not clear how the multi-mic Synchron libraries are to be used (if at all) with MIR 3D, as they have the room in their Mic setups already. I can also see that you could use it to put drier 3rd party libraries in a room space too.

I'm not really that much into the recording/mixing side of things at the moment - basically I am currently concentrating on composition, and have no need for any additional rabbit holes to disappear down just now, but I know it's something I'll have to learn about at some point.

So for someone with an 70% Synchron setup, what is MIR or MIR 3D bringing to the table ?

Also, it's not like the VSL team to tease a new release like they have on the website. I wonder when it's coming .....


----------



## muziksculp

Ben said:


> Don't worry, there is no need for that


I wonder what this means ?


----------



## daviddln

Michael Antrum said:


> I don't have MIR, since I jumped on the VSL train after the Synchron range was launched.
> 
> So I just want to understand how MIR 3D (or even the old MIR for that matter) fits in with the Synchron Range.
> 
> Obviously with the old VI libraries, Mir can be used to place those instruments in different rooms, but I'm not clear how the multi-mic Synchron libraries are to be used (if at all) with MIR 3D, as they have the room in their Mic setups already. I can also see that you could use it to put drier 3rd party libraries in a room space too.
> 
> I'm not really that much into the recording/mixing side of things at the moment - basically I am currently concentrating on composition, and have no need for any additional rabbit holes to disappear down just now, but I know it's something I'll have to learn about at some point.
> 
> So for someone with an 70% Synchron setup, what is MIR or MIR 3D bringing to the table ?
> 
> Also, it's not like the VSL team to tease a new release like they have on the website. I wonder when it's coming .....


MIR is designed to work with dry libraries. So if you only have Synchron libraries, you don't need it, unless you want to dive into the world of the VI Series. Also, it wouldn't make sense to use Synchron libraries placed in MIR Pro/3D.


----------



## Michael Antrum

daviddln said:


> MIR is designed to work with dry libraries. So if you only have Synchron libraries, you don't need it, unless you want to dive into the world of the VI Series. Also, it wouldn't make sense to use Synchron libraries placed in MIR Pro/3D.


That's what was in my mind when I posted the above - it just seems rather odd, since they have pretty much ceased development with the VI series, to bring such a product to the market. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Michael Antrum said:


> That's what was in my mind when I posted the above - it just seems rather odd, since they have pretty much ceased development with the VI series, to bring such a product to the market. Unless I'm missing something...


Probably a lot of their customers are heavily invested in their VI series libraries. Not only that, but MIR can also be used as an environment for other sound sources. So a broad range of users can benefit from this new version.

I'm a pretty new VSL user but chose to use the VI series and Synchron-ized libraries too, as opposed to the new Synchron ones.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

daviddln said:


> MIR is designed to work with dry libraries. So if you only have Synchron libraries, you don't need it, unless you want to dive into the world of the VI Series. Also, it wouldn't make sense to use Synchron libraries placed in MIR Pro/3D.


If you put the Synchron Stage recorded libraries through the MIR Synchron Room Pack, you'll be able to see the Matrix code


----------



## fakemaxwell

daviddln said:


> MIR is designed to work with dry libraries. So if you only have Synchron libraries, you don't need it, unless you want to dive into the world of the VI Series. Also, it wouldn't make sense to use Synchron libraries placed in MIR Pro/3D.


I don't think it's only for dry libraries. Synchron Stage isn't huge, so if you wanted the effect of an actual large hall MIR works great. 

It's also good for making divisis out of full section patches. Moving things around in MIR really solves the same-y, phasing effects you can get when layering. 

And another thing- if you were mixing any other libraries with the Synchron series, placing it in the stage sounds loads better than trying to match with any other static convolution.


----------



## daviddln

Michael Antrum said:


> That's what was in my mind when I posted the above - it just seems rather odd, since they have pretty much ceased development with the VI series, to bring such a product to the market. Unless I'm missing something...


We don't know that for sure. When the first Synchron library came out in 2017 (Synchron Percussion I), Paul from VSL said there would still be new VI libraries in the future. And indeed, they released Dimension Strings III a few years ago, so you never know.


----------



## muk

Michael Antrum said:


> it just seems rather odd, since they have pretty much ceased development with the VI series, to bring such a product to the market.


Do you think so Michael? To me, it looks pretty natural. For one thing, VSL has said that they are not going to abandon the VI Series. It is still seen as a living and supported part of their lineup. And so VSL is providing a tool that helps placing these series in a room. I assume that was the main reason behind the development of Vienna MIR.

MIR too is seen as living product, and so it seems natural that they are developing it further. Just because VSL is offering a new series of libraries that doesn't need MIR by itself, it doesn't mean that MIR has all of a sudden become useless. It can be a handy tool to place other libraries or sounds in the same space. If you are using 70% Synchron Stage libraries, and 30% other libraries and sounds, MIR can be handy for the 30%. It can be used in mixing, or post pro. And not only for sample libraries.

The last point is probably important in view of Synchron Stage as a recording venue. It's not only sample libraries that are being recorded there. Synchron Stage is a venue where movie and tv scores are being recorded. Say you recorded something there. If you want to layer other elements with the recording - say some solo instruments that you recorded in a dry booth - you can use MIR to make them sit together.

With MIR VSL has a sophisticated, high quality stage placement/multi impulse response tool. To me it would be odd to abandon that. Altiverb hasn't become useless either with the advent of wet libraries like the Spitfire ones. Seeing MIR from the viewpoint of an exclusive user of Synchron Libraries is too narrow a viewpoint I think.

That's just what it looks to me though.


----------



## Ben

MIR does not only work great for VI and SYNCHRON-ized libraries, but you can also use it to put your dry/dry-ish 3rd party libraies, and also recordings on a virtual stage.
Not only does it help you to get your 3rd party libraries, but also your recordings into Synchron Stage - matching the room perfectly to the Synchron libraries.

Do you want to move your sounds to a church / catchedral? Go for it.
You would rather have a living room sound? There are also matching venues in there. Also, concert stages and scoring stages, including Teldex.
MIR is not just a tool for VSL libraries, and also not just for libraries in general, but it's perfectly usable for any sound source where you could add a convolution reverb on top.


----------



## daviddln

@Ben Will it be released this week? What does "soon" mean?


----------



## Ben

daviddln said:


> @Ben Will it be released this week? What does "soon" mean?


As soon as it is ready to be released


----------



## Ben

We are preparing the manuals and marketing material, as well as fixing the last few bugs. Things can happen all the time with software, so I can't give you a release date. But we already aim for a specific release date not far from today.


----------



## doctoremmet

As a relative reverb noob and fairly recent MIR Pro 24 licensee, remind me again of that upgrade path? 

Typing this message from a Vienna hotel room by the way. Visited Musikverein yesterday, strolled past Konzerthaus today. All I could think about was the Rieger haha. What a city!


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> We are preparing the manuals and marketing material, as well as fixing the last few bugs. Things can happen all the time with software, so I can't give you a release date. But we already aim for a specific release date not far from today.


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Dietz

Ben said:


> We are preparing the manuals and marketing material


.. and presets!!! _*moan*_

8-)


----------



## muziksculp

@Ben ,

Your red Avatar is more noticeable now, and looks very sharp 

@Dietz .

Thanks for all the hard work, and innovations 😎👏👏👏

Looking forward to MIR-3D.


----------



## clonewar

Dietz said:


> .. and presets!!! _*moan*_
> 
> 8-)


That work is appreciated Dietz, MIRx mode is one of my favorite features of MIR!


----------



## Petrucci

Dietz said:


> .. and presets!!! _*moan*_
> 
> 8-)


It would be so cool to have *general purpose* presets for some 3rd party stuff - like Strings, Brass, Choir, Winds, Perc, Synth etc...! I know that it can not be universal, but as a possible starting point..!


----------



## widescreen

doctoremmet said:


> As a relative reverb noob and fairly recent MIR Pro 24 licensee, remind me again of that upgrade path?
> 
> Typing this message from a Vienna hotel room by the way. Visited Musikverein yesterday, strolled past Konzerthaus today. All I could think about was the Rieger haha. What a city!


You make me  jealous!

Not of MIR, as I got it recently, but of being in Vienna and the Konzerthaus. 

I'm waiting so long now to see Andrés Orozco-Estrada conducting in the Konzerthaus AND me having the time to drive to Vienna then...  Hopefully in September/October...


----------



## doctoremmet

This city may just have become my favourite city ever. Great vibes, very clean, impressive history (Habsburgers everywhere), very friendly people and every streetcorner has a new musical surprise. How many operas can a city have? Mine has one. Wien at least half a dozen. I repeat: what a city. I just walked past Beethoven’s home in Heiligenstadt. One can just feel the vibes!


----------



## Geomir

doctoremmet said:


> This city may just have become my favourite city ever. Great vibes, very clean, impressive history (Habsburgers everywhere), very friendly people and every streetcorner has a new musical surprise. How many operas can a city have? Mine has one. Wien at least half a dozen. I repeat: what a city. I just walked past Beethoven’s home in Heiligenstadt. One can just feel the vibes!


I believe you are lying. That you are fooling us. You are comfortable in your house, in your room, trying to catch our attention.

UNLESS...

...you can show us some nice photos! I think they would be very welcome in this thread! It's about Vienna's musical culture after all!


----------



## daviddln

doctoremmet said:


> This city may just have become my favourite city ever. Great vibes, very clean, impressive history (Habsburgers everywhere), very friendly people and every streetcorner has a new musical surprise. How many operas can a city have? Mine has one. Wien at least half a dozen. I repeat: what a city. I just walked past Beethoven’s home in Heiligenstadt. One can just feel the vibes!


I never went to Vienna but the city has been named the most liveable city of the world for ten times. It must be a dream to live there.


----------



## Arbee

doctoremmet said:


> This city may just have become my favourite city ever. Great vibes, very clean, impressive history (Habsburgers everywhere), very friendly people and every streetcorner has a new musical surprise. How many operas can a city have? Mine has one. Wien at least half a dozen. I repeat: what a city. I just walked past Beethoven’s home in Heiligenstadt. One can just feel the vibes!


My wife and I decided years ago that Vienna would be our next choice if we couldn't live in Melbourne (Australia), loved it!!


----------



## widescreen

doctoremmet said:


> This city may just have become my favourite city ever. Great vibes, very clean, impressive history (Habsburgers everywhere), very friendly people and every streetcorner has a new musical surprise. How many operas can a city have? Mine has one. Wien at least half a dozen. I repeat: what a city. I just walked past Beethoven’s home in Heiligenstadt. One can just feel the vibes!





Geomir said:


> I believe you are lying. That you are fooling us. You are comfortable in your house, in your room, trying to catch our attention.
> 
> UNLESS...
> 
> ...you can show us some nice photos! I think they would be very welcome in this thread! It's about Vienna's musical culture after all!


It was damn close that I was there exactly these days. One of the direct colleagues of my team landed this morning. One more person to be jealous of... 
He knows how to make me angry... 







Dreaming...






I just wanted a stock picture of the Konzerthaus, but I realize now the Celesta AND the organist on the same stage. Which piece of music could this be where BOTH of my favourite instruments are used?

The page says:





So it seems to be a quite modern piece. I should investigate...


----------



## doctoremmet

daviddln said:


> but the city has been named the most liveable city of the world for ten times.


Aha. Makes a lot of sense!


----------



## doctoremmet

Geomir said:


> you can show us some nice photos!


Musikverein last Sunday…


----------



## doctoremmet

And yours truly, in front of it


----------



## doctoremmet

Has this organ been sampled yet?


----------



## widescreen

widescreen said:


> So it seems to be a quite modern piece. I should investigate...


John Cage - 4'33" is NOT the piece. It's 4 minutes and 33 seconds of total silence...  Hey well, it's easy to learn, where can I book the next stage for me performing on a whole orchestra at once?! 

Arnold Schönberg - Verklärte Nacht isn't it, either. It's a string sextett or for 3 singers.

John Cage - Sixty Eight conists of 15 single notes played throughout the orchestra. Sounds quite experimental...

So it must be the last piece "Scattered Light" by Johannes Maria Staud. For unbalanced and unconducted orchestra. Could be for Celesta and Organ, too.

Must have been a really heavy experience, being in a concert of all these pieces...

Back to topic. 

I  Vienna. And well done, Temme! Lucky You!


----------



## Geomir

@doctoremmet 

Thank you so much! Wonderful! Just wonderful!


----------



## Dietz

@doctoremmet : What a pity that they don't do public tours through Synchron Stage these days (at least not as far as I know ...).


----------



## widescreen

Dietz said:


> @doctoremmet : What a pity that they don't do public tours through Synchron Stage these days (at least not as far as I know ...).


I recently asked for that and got the same answer. Not possible right now. As soon as they offer this possibility again, I'll sit in the car.


----------



## holywilly

Is Synchron Stage opening for visits for VSL customers? To greet our beloved @Ben and teams.  

And hope to see new Synchron libraries this month.


----------



## doctoremmet

Dietz said:


> @doctoremmet : What a pity that they don't do public tours through Synchron Stage these days (at least not as far as I know ...).


Yes! I actually asked management and they are recording all summer so there were no tours at the moment!


----------



## Ben

holywilly said:


> Is Synchron Stage opening for visits for VSL customers? To greet our beloved @Ben and teams.
> 
> And hope to see new Synchron libraries this month.


Well, right now we are in the lucky situation that the Stage is completely booked out most of the time. Many of these projects are also highly calssified. This, and the additional precautions we have to take because of Covid, make it impossible at the moment, sorry.


----------



## Geomir

Ben said:


> Well, right now we are in the lucky situation that the Stage is completely booked out most of the time. Many of these projects are also highly calssified. This, and the additional precautions we have to take because of Covid, make it impossible at the moment, sorry.


Well, there are always workarounds.


----------



## holywilly

Ben said:


> Well, right now we are in the lucky situation that the Stage is completely booked out most of the time. Many of these projects are also highly calssified. This, and the additional precautions we have to take because of Covid, make it impossible at the moment, sorry.


Are those projects include new Synchron libraries?


----------



## cedricm

doctoremmet said:


> This city may just have become my favourite city ever. Great vibes, very clean, impressive history (Habsburgers everywhere), very friendly people and every streetcorner has a new musical surprise. How many operas can a city have? Mine has one. Wien at least half a dozen. I repeat: what a city. I just walked past Beethoven’s home in Heiligenstadt. One can just feel the vibes!


I lived and worked for half a year in Vienna about a decade ago, and I loved it. It's a wonderful city. Not a fan of the boiled meat specialty though 
Thank God for the Linzer Torte (even better than the Sachertorte if you ask me) and Apfel Strudel.


----------



## ptram

Am I wrong, or now with the covid one can finally book a place at the Musikverein with relative ease?

Paolo


----------



## doctoremmet

ptram said:


> Am I wrong, or now with the covid one can finally book a place at the Musikverein with relative ease?
> 
> Paolo


It was half empty, so it seems that way…


----------



## Ben

doctoremmet said:


> It was half empty, so it seems that way…


I should book a concert asap, had not the time to check it out yet.


----------



## doctoremmet

Ben said:


> I should book a concert asap, had not the time to check it out yet.


It was a magnificent experience!


----------



## doctoremmet

Wiener Schnitzel ✅


----------



## Dietz

Wrong beer! 🍺 ;-D

-> https://www.ottakringerbrauerei.at/en/


----------



## doctoremmet

I know. It was in fact an Ottakringer, aber ein alkoholfreies. My heart medication and alcohol do not match well 

Girlfriend picked one from Bayern… silly


----------



## muziksculp

doctoremmet said:


> Wiener Schnitzel ✅


Thanks for sharing @doctoremmet ,

Yummy ... Looking great ! 

Damn... now I'm craving some Schnitzel and a beer


----------



## muk

And that's not Figlmüller, where you should be eating a Schnitzel.

If you can I'd advice to go to Tichy's and eat a Marillenknödel-Eis. It's the right weather for it. 

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Daren Audio

holywilly said:


> Is Synchron Stage opening for visits for VSL customers? To greet our beloved @Ben and teams.
> 
> And hope to see new Synchron libraries this month.





Ben said:


> Well, right now we are in the lucky situation that the Stage is completely booked out most of the time. Many of these projects are also highly calssified. This, and the additional precautions we have to take because of Covid, make it impossible at the moment, sorry.



Can't wait until public tours are back to normal! 
Got a free place to stay in Vienna (via networking) so I'm definitely going to make the most of it when I'm there!


----------



## muziksculp

I haven never been to Vienna, so it's on my must visit cities list.

Although I have been to Innsbruck, Austria, which is lovely, and very scenic.


----------



## Robert_G

doctoremmet said:


> Wiener Schnitzel ✅


See. Thats what happens when you take a week off buying sample libraries. You can afford to buy nice things again.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

doctoremmet said:


> Wiener Schnitzel ✅


Looking good! I'll be Vienna and Salzburg next year.....Salzburger Nockerl and sachertorte are high on my list!


----------



## DJiLAND

something is coming...yes...oh..yes..!


----------



## Rudianos

when I type VSL in Google they are the 2nd hit ... the first hit is ...

VSL#3® for Ulcerative Colitis​https://vsl3.com/

Now I understand you don't want ulcers or difficulties... um down there. A few of you probably can relate. But can we pump the VSL we love to the top already ?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Rudianos said:


> when I type VSL in Google they are the 2nd hit ... the first hit is ...
> 
> VSL#3® for Ulcerative Colitis​https://vsl3.com/
> 
> Now I understand you don't want ulcers or difficulties... um down there. A few of you probably can relate. But can we pump the VSL we love to the top already ?


That's probably a demographic thing, where Google users are more prone to ulcerative colitis (nasty disease btw!). I use DuckDuckGo and VSL is on top in that one


----------



## widescreen

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's probably a demographic thing, where Google users are more prone to ulcerative colitis (nasty disease btw!). I use DuckDuckGo and VSL is on top in that one


It's definitely one. Here VSL is top, too. But second is a conveyance union in my region with that name, third an energy company.

But @Rudianos : Could it be that your search results have to do with what your general interests are?


----------



## Rudianos

widescreen said:


> But @Rudianos : Could it be that your search results have to do with what your general interests are?


I have some personal life questions to ask I guess!


----------



## muziksculp

I'm super excited about the release of MIR-3D, it will be an instant buy for me. Especially to use it with very dry libraries like SWAM, and Sample Modeling, and VSL VI Libraries. I'm also looking forward to the release of Synchron Solo Strings. Whenever that happens.


----------



## mixedmoods

muziksculp said:


> I'm super excited about the release of MIR-3D, it will be an instant buy for me. Especially to use it with very dry libraries like SWAM, and Sample Modeling, and VSL VI Libraries. I'm also looking forward to the release of Synchron Solo Strings. Whenever that happens.


Me too – I am using MIR Pro since a while and it has become one of my major "secret weapon" to make my arrangements sound more realistic. Can't wait for this big step forward!


----------



## muziksculp

mixedmoods said:


> Me too – I am using MIR Pro since a while and it has become one of my major "secret weapon" to make my arrangements sound more realistic. Can't wait for this big step forward!


Yup. MIR-3D is a super exciting development, and worth getting super excited about it.


----------



## mixedmoods

Maybe we're lucky and today is the day ...


----------



## muziksculp

mixedmoods said:


> Maybe we're lucky and today is the day ...


Maybe. and hopefully Synchron Solo Strings will be their next release.

Please, no more Pianos, and Organs. I think we have enough of those


----------



## Spid

^^^ Yes, that please… enough with pianos and organs. I know, I know, some people want them, but please, let’s get to Synchron all previous VI libraries, including Solo Strings


----------



## muziksculp

Spid said:


> I know, I know, some people want them


And some people don't want them.


----------



## CGR

Ah . . . Vienna! Fond memories of our trip in 2015, when we visited and stayed at an AirBnB apartment for 4 days. Arrived on the first day hours before we could check in to our apartment, so what else can a guy do but go bother the wonderful staff at the Bösendorfer showroom 

Spent a magical early morning hour or so there with just me, the wonderfully generous staff and those magnificent pianos. The Imperial Grand was intimidating, and the senior salesperson suggested I start with the small grands and work my way up. A fascinating musical experience (and education) which I'll cherish for years to come.






PS: That's me standing there looking dazed and tired after an overnight train journey


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I want to nominate Page 50 of this thread for "Most inviting pagestart of VI". I mean, come on, who doesn't love those rosy cheeks as a first greeting into a thread?


----------



## muziksculp

Marcus Millfield said:


> I want to nominate Page 50 of this thread for "Most inviting pagestart of VI". I mean, come on, who doesn't love those rosy cheeks as a first greeting into a thread?


Oh.. What happened to the Schnitzel ?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. What happened to the Schnitzel ?


He dumped it back in Vienna


----------



## daviddln

muziksculp said:


> I'm super excited about the release of MIR-3D, it will be an instant buy for me. Especially to use it with very dry libraries like SWAM, and Sample Modeling, and VSL VI Libraries. I'm also looking forward to the release of Synchron Solo Strings. Whenever that happens.


I love the new organ, but yes, MIR 3D and Synchron Solo Strings are the two things I'm looking forward to the most. If they both get released this year, I'll be happy.


----------



## daviddln

mixedmoods said:


> Maybe we're lucky and today is the day ...


Maybe it will be released on July 19, when the new intro offers are over.


----------



## Ben

No worries, new libraries will come soon as well.
My colleauge and I were working on ~200 mixer presets in the last few days for an upcoming library 

Oh, and testing MIR Pro 3D is quite a lot of fun


----------



## Geomir

Ben is still RED!


----------



## Knomes

Geomir said:


> Ben is still RED!


Is there a meaning behind the color change?


----------



## mixedmoods

Ben said:


> Oh, and testing MIR Pro 3D is quite a lot of fun


I can imagine! Can we join the fun please?


----------



## Ben

mixedmoods said:


> I can imagine! Can we join the fun please?


Soon!


----------



## smellypants

It would be very cool if multicore processing for all the Synchron players/libraries is planned for later this year! 🎉🥳👏


----------



## Ben

smellypants said:


> A little birdie has also told me that multicore processing for all the Synchron players/libraries is planned for later this year! 🎉🥳👏


Well, your birdie seems to be an unreliable source of information 
Usually we don't communicate ETAs, as there are too many things going on, and schedules shifting all the time.
Also, with a few exceptions, like maybe the Pianos and the Organs, you will probably get worse performance with multi-core code, if you are using more then just 2-3 player instances in your projects.


----------



## ptram

Marcus Millfield said:


> I mean, come on, who doesn't love those rosy cheeks as a first greeting into a thread?


Dunno. I was focused on the beer.

Paolo


----------



## smellypants

Ben said:


> Well, your birdie seems to be an unreliable source of information
> Usually we don't communicate ETAs, as there are too many things going on, and schedules shifting all the time.
> Also, with a few exceptions, like maybe the Pianos and the Organs, you will probably get worse performance with multi-core code, if you are using more then just 2-3 player instances in your projects.


Oops, perhaps I shouldn't have said anything. Please disregard what I said everyone.

Interesting what you say about performance though with this hypothetical multicore processing. The reason I want it is mainly for the pianos anyway so it would still benefit me if the performance benefits are as you say.

For a single instance piano practice setup it would be very nice.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> No worries, new libraries will come soon as well.
> My colleauge and I were working on ~200 mixer presets in the last few days for an upcoming library
> 
> Oh, and testing MIR Pro 3D is quite a lot of fun


Wow, three new libraries within a few weeks + MIR 3D, you're on fire at VSL right now! @Ben Could you please give us a hint on what the new library will be, as you did last time? The wait will be easier that way.


----------



## Ben

daviddln said:


> Wow, three new libraries within a few weeks + MIR 3D, you're on fire at VSL right now! @Ben Could you please give us a hint on what the new library will be, as you did last time? The wait will be easier that way.


My tongue is sealed.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> My tongue is sealed.


You're cruel!


----------



## emilio_n

I must admit that my most requested move from VSL is to go to Apple Native.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> My tongue is sealed.


But your fingers are not, just let them type the words. We won't say anything to your boss. We swear!


----------



## mixedmoods

emilio_n said:


> I must admit that my most requested move from VSL is to go to Apple Native.


Yes – same here. I waiting for this more than for any new library. The good news ist that MIR 3D will be native already (I hope)!


----------



## Ben

mixedmoods said:


> The good news ist that MIR 3D will be native already (I hope)!


Not at release. It's probably the next thing we will work on. Most of our code is already compatible, but some of our core code, also included in MIR Pro 3D, needs some adjustments.


----------



## daviddln

Ben said:


> My colleauge and I were working on ~200 mixer presets in the last few days for an upcoming library


With that amount of presets, maybe it's a synth. A new library from the Smart Series maybe.


----------



## el-bo

Is this the place to ask general questions about VSL products?


----------



## Zanshin

el-bo said:


> Is this the place to ask general questions about VSL products?


It's not a bad place for it


----------



## el-bo

Zanshin said:


> It's not a bad place for it


Haha! Great!

Then my first question would be about whether other small VSL libraries will eventually come with trial periods.

Cheers


----------



## Zanshin

el-bo said:


> Haha! Great!
> 
> Then my first question would be about whether other small VSL libraries will eventually come with trial periods.
> 
> Cheers


I have to admit I was blown away they let us demo the pianos which are huge! If I had to guess I think we'll see it more and more. You could always email [email protected] for something in particular but when I have they just said no and reminded me about the generous return policy.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

el-bo said:


> Haha! Great!
> 
> Then my first question would be about whether other small VSL libraries will eventually come with trial periods.
> 
> Cheers


Which libs are you interested in? Maybe we can help you with some audio demo's?


----------



## el-bo

Zanshin said:


> I have to admit I was blown away they let us demo the pianos which are huge! If I had to guess I think we'll see it more and more. You could always email [email protected] for something in particular but when I have they just said no and reminded me about the generous return policy.


Thanks! I think the return policy is great, but demoing is better. I just wondered if these demos were a sign of things to come, is all.


----------



## el-bo

Marcus Millfield said:


> Which libs are you interested in? Maybe we can help you with some audio demo's?


Thanks! 

I'm interested in the soprano sax. And while it'd be nice to hear more demos (Pretty sure there's only one), I'm more interested to know how nimble it feels under the fingers i.e Is it an instrument that has to be written in, compensating for expression/leading in, or am I going to be able to perform it live.

I did buy one from Orchestral Tools. Really like the sound, but it doesn't offer me the instant plonkability I'm after


----------



## Marcus Millfield

el-bo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm interested in the soprano sax. And while it'd be nice to hear more demos (Pretty sure there's only one), I'm more interested to know how nimble it feels under the fingers i.e Is it an instrument that has to be written in, compensating for expression/leading in, or am I going to be able to perform it live.
> 
> I did buy one from Orchestral Tools. Really like the sound, but it doesn't offer me the instant plonkability I'm after


I don't have it but... calling @doctoremmet


----------



## el-bo

Marcus Millfield said:


> I don't have it but... calling @doctoremmet


Thanks...But I think I'll end up just trying it at some point. If it doesn't work, at least I have an 'out'.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

el-bo said:


> Thanks...But I think I'll end up just trying it at some point. If it doesn't work, at least I have an 'out'.


That's true. The refund policy works great, used it myself once.


----------



## doctoremmet

Marcus Millfield said:


> I don't have it but... calling @doctoremmet


Hi @el-bo - very good question. As you may recall I went crazy in 2021 and bought nearly all saxophones in existence, including the VSL ones at some point. They are still in “VI” (at least the Full library I have) - but can be found in Synchron Player in a slightly lower specced version as part of the Synchronized Special Editions as well. 

That said: in terms of sheer sound I think these are my absolute favourites of the bunch, with the Xsample Contemporary Saxes as runner-up. 

In terms of playability though… you guessed it: almost ALL libraries turned out to be depending on programming, key switching, MIDI CC massaging. You know the drill. In other words: imho there are hardly ANY actually plonkable saxophone instruments, except maybe SWAM - which I do have but find lacking in terms of sound.

I also have Infinite Woodwinds and wasn’t too impressed by the included saxes, until I heard what @Ricgus3 achieved with his EWI, which may mean that all of the above is rubbish and my skills are just lacking. Which they are!

Oh, also definitely check out the VG Trumpet stuff, I bought those during all sorts of silly sales for next to nothing, the demos are not particularly enticing, but some of the instruments are really good!

TL;DR
Imho, the VSL sax samples are the best on the market. Oldies but goldies. Also: ALL saxophone samples kind of suck.  - I am looking for that same instant plonk!


----------



## doctoremmet

In other news…. it appears Beavis & Butthead are responsible for ruining my chances of a Synchron Stage tour while in Vienna 😂


----------



## muziksculp

doctoremmet said:


> In other news…. it appears Beavis & Butthead are responsible for ruining my chances of a Synchron Stage tour while in Vienna 😂



Yeah, they were clowning around the Synchron Stage, creating major chaos during the recording sessions.


----------



## holywilly

doctoremmet said:


> In other news…. it appears Beavis & Butthead are responsible for ruining my chances of a Synchron Stage tour while in Vienna 😂



I bet all the players transformed into Cornholio after recording, and that was highly classified.


----------



## mixedmoods

Just a quick heads up that VSL released a small update of their Synchron Player over the weekend.
No big news (like native Silicon support or so) but a few bug fixes ...


----------



## mixedmoods

Ok, so – something is happening!






VIENNA MIR PRO 3D - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna MIR Pro 3D ist eine auf der revolutionären Multi Impulse Response (MIR) Faltungshall-Technologie basierende Mixing- und Raumsimulations-Software, die alle Bereiche des kreativen Schaffens in einem einzigen, intuitiven Workflow vereint.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Ben

mixedmoods said:


> Ok, so – something is happening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIENNA MIR PRO 3D - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> Vienna MIR Pro 3D ist eine auf der revolutionären Multi Impulse Response (MIR) Faltungshall-Technologie basierende Mixing- und Raumsimulations-Software, die alle Bereiche des kreativen Schaffens in einem einzigen, intuitiven Workflow vereint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at








[NEW] MIR Pro 3D - Free 30 days demo!


The long-awaited Vienna MIR Pro 3D has finally materialized, super-charged with Higher Order Ambisonics that will add the exquisite details of high resolution impulse responses to your productions! But no only that! Vienna MIR Pro 3D is the 3rd generation of our holistic mixing and...




vi-control.net


----------



## Spid




----------



## DaddyO

Am I missing something? I'm an owner of MIR Pro full, but when I log in and check MIR Pro 3d pricing there is no upgrade price. It's as if I didn't own the product.


----------



## Casiquire

I'm so excited to try this out. I find it disappointing how they did a 180° spin from telling you you'll never have to pay for the same sample twice, to now, taking every opportunity to charge again. I do understand charging to upgrade to 3D, but charging for each room pack we already paid extra for feels excessive. Credit for giving buyers a free roompack though, including just upgrades, but as a customer from a long time back, it does feel like I'm often enticed to spend more money to update the samples I already paid for


----------



## Casiquire

DaddyO said:


> Am I missing something? I'm an owner of MIR Pro full, but when I log in and check MIR Pro 3d pricing there is no upgrade price. It's as if I didn't own the product.


I don't think the upgrades are live yet


----------



## Ben

Casiquire said:


> I'm so excited to try this out. I find it disappointing how they did a 180° spin from telling you you'll never have to pay for the same sample twice, to now, taking every opportunity to charge again. I do understand charging to upgrade to 3D, but charging for each room pack we already paid extra for feels excessive. Credit for giving buyers a free roompack though, including just upgrades, but as a customer from a long time back, it does feel like I'm often enticed to spend more money to update the samples I already paid for


As already mentioned in the other thread: If you own all 6 roompacks, you will get the upgrades for thoose for free when upgrading MIR Pro to 3D!


----------



## DaddyO

Casiquire said:


> I'm so excited to try this out. I find it disappointing how they did a 180° spin from telling you you'll never have to pay for the same sample twice, to now, taking every opportunity to charge again. I do understand charging to upgrade to 3D, but charging for each room pack we already paid extra for feels excessive. Credit for giving buyers a free roompack though, including just upgrades, but as a customer from a long time back, it does feel like I'm often enticed to spend more money to update the samples I already paid for


I hear you. You know this, I'm sure, but likely their justification is that they have recalculated their MIR's and it's essentially a new data pack. Also, they have to recoup their costs and make a profit to keep turning out top notch product. 

I guess we just wait to see how much they want for the upgrades. But I do hear you.


----------



## Ben

DaddyO said:


> I hear you. You know this, I'm sure, but likely their justification is that they have recalculated their MIR's and it's essentially a new data pack. Also, they have to recoup their costs and make a profit to keep turning out top notch product.
> 
> I guess we just wait to see how much they want for the upgrades. But I do hear you.


You can't imagine how complex this project was / is. But I hope you will enjoy the new MIR with all its awesome features, especially the new Role Preset Manager that replaces the MIRx mode and allows you to create presets!


----------



## DaddyO

Now the upgrade prices are showing up, a very reasonable $145 euros for owners of MIR Pro.

Thanks, guys. In my situation, it's almost a no brainer to pick up.

One question for Ben, I assume MIR 3D is going to require significantly greater processing power and RAM?


----------



## DaddyO

Ben said:


> You can't imagine how complex this project was / is. But I hope you will enjoy the new MIR with all its awesome features, especially the new Role Preset Manager that replaces the MIRx mode and allows you to create presets!


The Role Preset Manager looks intriguing. I have multiple MIRx venues, but the fact that this replaces them is helpful, AND if I can finally get Synchron Stage for free that is sweet.


----------



## Ben

DaddyO said:


> One question for Ben, I assume MIR 3D is going to require significantly greater processing power and RAM?


Not if you keep working in stereo. If you move to surround or immersive the required processing power will increase by the number of channels you are using.
Inside MIR it's also possible to downmix from Immersive to Stereo (there is a mic preset already availble doing just that). In this case only the initial IR calculation when changing parameters or opening the project increase compared to MIR Pro.

And of course, you need a graphics chip that can handle the new 3D graphics, but this should not be a problem for almost all systems and even on-CPU graphics.


----------



## DaddyO

Upgrades not active yet in Best Service, at least mine aren't.


----------



## DaddyO

Ben said:


> Not if you keep working in stereo. If you move to surround or immersive the required processing power will increase by the number of channels you are using.
> Inside MIR it's also possible to downmix from Immersive to Stereo (there is a mic preset already availble doing just that). In this case only the initial IR calculation when changing parameters or opening the project increase compared to MIR Pro.
> 
> And of course, you need a graphics chip that can handle the new 3D graphics, but this should not be a problem for almost all systems and even on-CPU graphics.


Great, thanks. I will be working in stereo, and I have an 8GB dual graphics card.

Your response takes away one of my concerns.

Does MIR Pro 3D have a DAW plugin option so it can be used outside of VE Pro?


----------



## Ben

DaddyO said:


> Does MIR Pro 3D have a DAW plugin option so it can be used outside of VE Pro?


MIR Pro 3D can be used directly form within your DAW.


----------



## Germain B

Time to be fanboyin' higher, deeper, wider.


----------



## muziksculp

Wow ! This was a very pleasant, and exciting surprise this morning.

Thank You , and Congratulations to VSL for the release of MIR-PRO 3D 

I will surely upgrade to MIR-PRO 3D. from MIR-Pro.


----------



## DaddyO

One final question, hopefully asking these helps others who might be wondering.

Is it correct that Synchron libraries cannot take advantage of MIR because the room and location are baked in to the samples? But Synchron-ized libraries, since they are based on the original dry VI samples, are able to do so?


----------



## Casiquire

Ben said:


> As already mentioned in the other thread: If you own all 6 roompacks, you will get the upgrades for thoose for free when upgrading MIR Pro to 3D!


I don't own all six. I'm glad it's inexpensive at least


----------



## Dietz

DaddyO said:


> One final question, hopefully asking these helps others who might be wondering.
> 
> Is it correct that Synchron libraries cannot take advantage of MIR because the room and location are baked in to the samples? But Synchron-ized libraries, since they are based on the original dry VI samples, are able to do so?


In short: Yes.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

vi dimension strings with MIR3D? Anyone already tested? Impressions?


----------



## Jackal_King

Both Special Edition 1 and 3 are interesting to get during this sale depending on which would be better suited for making modern music. One thing I noticed in the tutorial videos are the EQ presets for the instruments. But I assume that during mixing, we still have to EQ anyways for remove resonances, correct?


----------



## Casiquire

Jackal_King said:


> Both Special Edition 1 and 3 are interesting to get during this sale depending on which would be better suited for making modern music. One thing I noticed in the tutorial videos are the EQ presets for the instruments. But I assume that during mixing, we still have to EQ anyways for remove resonances, correct?


VSL is one of the cleanest devs you could hope for. I don't often have to do much resonance hunting at all. Nothing is perfect but they're far down the list of devs I worry about. It's possible that a lot of those presets also tame certain resonances but they tend to be more like sonic profiles to quickly achieve a mixed sound


----------



## Ben

Jackal_King said:


> Both Special Edition 1 and 3 are interesting to get during this sale depending on which would be better suited for making modern music. One thing I noticed in the tutorial videos are the EQ presets for the instruments. But I assume that during mixing, we still have to EQ anyways for remove resonances, correct?


Most EQ settings are there to clean up resonances, with the exception of FX / Signature Presets: here we do whatever we want to get a specific sound /characteristic.


----------



## Jackal_King

Casiquire said:


> VSL is one of the cleanest devs you could hope for. I don't often have to do much resonance hunting at all. Nothing is perfect but they're far down the list of devs I worry about. It's possible that a lot of those presets also tame certain resonances but they tend to be more like sonic profiles to quickly achieve a mixed sound


And what's you're approach for the reverb? Use what's there and add a separate reverb for the tail or mix it with a dry signal and then add a convolution reverb?


----------



## Jackal_King

Ben said:


> Most EQ settings are there to clean up resonances, with the exception of FX / Signature Presets: here we do whatever we want to get a specific sound /characteristic.


That definitely seems to make it much easier to have presets like that ready to go for us to play.


----------



## Ben

Jackal_King said:


> That definitely seems to make it much easier to have presets like that ready to go for us to play.


I almost forget to mention Vienna Suite Pro plugin collection: it contains hundreds of presets for the VI / SYNCHRON-ized libraries, also resonance eq presets. You can get a free 30 days demo on the website!


----------



## Casiquire

Jackal_King said:


> And what's you're approach for the reverb? Use what's there and add a separate reverb for the tail or mix it with a dry signal and then add a convolution reverb?


Whatever sounds best and fits best with your workflow. I'll have a main track where the main recording itself lives and that's where I'll do any cleanup or resonance taming, gain staging, and the like. Then I'll "send" that to one or more effects tracks (as "pre-fader" you can automate the volume of the main recording and the volume that's going into your effects independently). This setup gives me a massive amount of freedom. 

I don't worry about early reflections at all for orchestral recordings unless I want to color the sound somehow but that's rare. I just find a reverb setting that sounds best in the mix and call it a day. Doing it as sends, you can even EQ the reverb alone to put less mud in the mix, or compress it running the main recording as a sidechain, or whatever you want.

One very popular thing to do in these forums is to run it through a very short ER first and then add just a tail, and that tail is sometimes common to all the instruments. The ER might be different between different instruments and they might all send to the tail reverb at different levels, that way the strings can sound more dry and close than the brass. Others use different tail reverb for different sections. 

All of these methods are valid and with VSL's tight recordings any of them would work brilliantly. You could even use their Synchron-ized reverb or the natural hall sound from the mics and find a setting where you don't need to use extra reverb at all


----------



## RogiervG

I like the idea of Mir 3D but i find the price increase not justifyable if it's a complete replacement.

So my suggestion: keep te price the same as Mir Pro was OR also keep mir Pro (and 24) alive for a cheaper price, yet lesser functionality. Just as you guys also keep the old VI libs alive with reduced prices.


----------



## DJiLAND

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> vi dimension strings with MIR3D? Anyone already tested? Impressions?


I bought a Syz DS to test this out.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

DJiLAND said:


> I bought a Syz DS to test this out.


I have to say that I have both DS versions and somehow could find the earlier one with a sound that pleases me more despite the fact that the Synchron player is a breeze.
Anyway, how did you feel with your results?


----------



## daviddln

@Ben Can we expect a new library tomorrow?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

daviddln said:


> @Ben Can we expect a new library tomorrow?


Again? Don't you guys ever get tired?

Release-fatigue - or ReleaFat - is a thing you know.


----------



## daviddln

Marcus Millfield said:


> Again? Don't you guys ever get tired?
> 
> Release-fatigue - or ReleaFat - is a thing you know.


Never! Ben himself mentioned a new library. And the intro offers end today. That's why I'm asking. So maybe.


----------



## Spid

Marcus Millfield said:


> Again? Don't you guys ever get tired?


Always... as soon as my wallet is empty


----------



## DJiLAND

New Silent Stage Library for use with MIR Pro 3D! I wish Syz Cornet would come...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

DJiLAND said:


> New Silent Stage Library for use with MIR Pro 3D! I wish Syz Cornet would come...


Not happy with VI cornet?


----------



## DJiLAND

Marcus Millfield said:


> Not happy with VI cornet?


Just because I like Synchron Player's UI and UX


----------



## ptram

Marcus Millfield said:


> Not happy with VI cornet?


Synchron Player has that fantastic Timbre Adjust that does wonders on the brass (and in general on the winds)!

Paolo


----------



## Marcus Millfield

ptram said:


> Synchron Player has that fantastic Timbre Adjust that does wonders on the brass (and in general on the winds)!
> 
> Paolo


But timbre adjust isn't available on al Synchrony/Synchron-ized brass libraries, right?


----------



## Ben

Marcus Millfield said:


> But timbre adjust isn't available on al Synchrony/Synchron-ized brass libraries, right?


It's a Player feature, and therefore available for all Synchron Player based libraries.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Ben said:


> It's a Player feature, and therefore available for all Synchron Player based libraries.


Ah ok, didn't know that for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Ben

Marcus Millfield said:


> Ah ok, didn't know that for sure. Thanks.


If you are missing the controls under PERFORM you can add it yourself:


----------



## DJiLAND

View attachment LoTR_DS_MIR3D.mp3

Syz Dimension Strings (Dry) + MIR Pro 3D Synchron(Factory Preset)


View attachment LoTR_DS_MIR3D_BP.mp3

Syz Dimension Strings (Dry)


A quick test for Syz DS and MIR Pro 3D.
For the stereo export, I used the default preset (MIRx?) from Synchron Stage.

It's a pity I can't compare it to the MIR Pro 3D since I deleted the old MIR Pro, but in my experience it feels cleaner and in multichannel MIR Pro 3D works much better than the MIR Pro.


----------



## ptram

Am I wrong, or with the demos of MIR 3D starting to appear there is a perspective of dry libraries returning to be cool? Multimic libraries are _realistic_, but dry+MIR 3D is _hyper_-realistic!

Paolo


----------



## Dietz

DJiLAND said:


> It's a pity I can't compare it to the MIR Pro 3D since I deleted the old MIR Pro, but in my experience it feels cleaner and in multichannel MIR Pro 3D works much better than the MIR Pro.


They're actually quite easy to compare: as long as you don't change any parameters, a project created with the old MIR Pro will sound 99.5% identical in MIR 3D. That sounds easier than it was - we spent a ridiculous amount of time on the seemingly trivial task of making the new engine compatible with existing setups to ensure as seamless a transition as possible. - So the "feels cleaner" part of your message is almost certainly just imagination  Things take a completely different turn once you start using the HOA-specific features of the audio engine, especially downmixes of "Sphere"-based decodings.

And the second half of your sentence couldn't be more true: MIR Pro 3D sounds noticeably better in surround and 3D than its trusty old predecessor. 

Enjoy!


----------



## daychase

May I ask for an opinion?

If Special Edition Vol. 1 is my only library from VSL at the moment, and I'm considering either Vol. 1+ or Vol. 2, which would people in this thread recommend more?

Or should I save up for a different option from VSL in the long run? I do like how lightweight the SE line is, given that I'm on a fairly underpowered computer, but sometimes I worry about if I'm missing out from too much out of the non-SE Synchron-ized libraries that way.


----------



## ptram

daychase said:


> If Special Edition Vol. 1 is my only library from VSL at the moment, and I'm considering either Vol. 1+ or Vol. 2, which would people in this thread recommend more?


I find SYzd SE 1/1+ a compact package that may live alone without many problems. There are the basics, some advanced articulations, and some of the missing instruments can be simulated by editing the key range.

I would go for SE 1+ and then expand with more complete instruments when needed. Or, if you like to stay light, you can check the other SE libraries.

Paolo


----------



## doctoremmet

Ask yourself: would you like to have access to more instruments? Or do you want or need more articulations because you feel you’re missing them when using your current samples?

I think, personally, I’d go for Volume 2 first. But a lot of that has to do with personal preference.

I have quite a few Synchron libraries, including the BBO range, and still also own and like the Synchronized Special Editions very much. I have volumes 1, 2, 4 and 5 but am planning to expand into the bundle as soon as VSL runs a good sale on them. Like you I quite like the agility and CPU / ssd footprint of them!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

ptram said:


> I find SYzd SE 1/1+ a compact package that may live alone without many problems. There are the basics, some advanced articulations, and some of the missing instruments can be simulated by editing the key range.
> 
> I would go for SE 1+ and then expand with more complete instruments when needed. Or, if you like to stay light, you can check the other SE libraries.
> 
> Paolo


Listen to this man, he knows his VSL.


----------



## doctoremmet

Marcus Millfield said:


> Listen to this man, he knows his VSL.


I concur


----------



## ptram

Marcus Millfield said:


> Listen to this man, he knows his VSL.


Hey, where is my fanclub t-shirt???

Paolo


----------



## Marcus Millfield

ptram said:


> Hey, where is my fanclub t-shirt???
> 
> Paolo


Still waiting my delivery...


----------



## muziksculp

Hi VSL Fans,

So, now that MIR-Pro 3D is released. What do you think VSL is cooking for us next ? 

I hope it's not another Piano, or Organ  

VSL Synchron Solo Strings would be my wish, but if that's not it, I wonder what it's going to be ?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> Hi VSL Fans,
> 
> So, now that MIR-Pro 3D is released. What do you think VSL is cooking for us next ?
> 
> I hope it's not another Piano, or Organ
> 
> VSL Synchron Solo Strings would be my wish, but if that's not it, I wonder what it's going to be ?


Baroque ensemble recorded in actual baroque pitch on Silent Stage. That's the dream.


----------



## muziksculp

Marcus Millfield said:


> Baroque ensemble recorded in actual baroque pitch on Silent Stage. That's the dream.


Ooooh , I would love that. But I don't think it's their next release. Even a Baroque Ensemble in Synchron Stage would be awesome, using Period Instruments, Gut Strings. @ a=415 , but can be pitched to modern pitch a=440 as well. 

I would also love to see a Synchron Harpsichord/s library to go along.


----------



## ptram

Marcus Millfield said:


> Baroque ensemble recorded in actual baroque pitch on Silent Stage. That's the dream.


Or even Synchron Stage B. It is the same size of a typical Baroque _camera_, and the overall sound seems to point to a similar color. And the close mics can be very clean.

Paolo


----------



## method1

muziksculp said:


> Hi VSL Fans,
> 
> So, now that MIR-Pro 3D is released. What do you think VSL is cooking for us next ?
> 
> I hope it's not another Piano, or Organ
> 
> VSL Synchron Solo Strings would be my wish, but if that's not it, I wonder what it's going to be ?


Apple Silicon Native 🙏

(sorry windows peeps)


----------



## Marcus Millfield

ptram said:


> Or even Synchron Stage B. It is the same size of a typical Baroque _camera_, and the overall sound seem to point to a similar sound. And the close mics can be very clean.
> 
> Paolo


Sharp observation. I always forget about stage B somehow.


----------



## Edu

ptram said:


> Or even Synchron Stage B. It is the same size of a typical Baroque _camera_, and the overall sound seem to point to a similar sound. And the close mics can be very clean.
> 
> Paolo


Another vote for baroque strings on Stage B. It could be very appreciated.


----------



## madfloyd

Well since they spent all this time on Mir3D and it's not meant to be used with their Synchron libraries, we're going to get brand new dry recorded samples.


----------



## Frederick

I think it's been a while that they've released a Synchron strings library, so my guess is they will release another strings library soon, probably stage A, but I'm personally not rooting for Synchron Solo Strings. I think I would prefer a Sordino Elite Strings release, if it would turn out to be not too expensive. A Choir release would also have my interest, but not much else would. I already have what I feel is still missing from other vendors and from the Synchron-ized versions. Afterall I'm just an amateur and doubling the small fortune I've already spent on VSL in the coming years to keep my Synchron collection more or less complete wouldn't make sense at all.


----------



## Petrucci

I'm waiting for Zodiac Full library and Ethnic Instruments (on Stage A please))). Solo Synchron Voices would be nice too as well as Synchron Choir obviously! Synchron Solo Strings! Jazz solo instruments/Ensembles! Also I bet analog synths on Stage A would sound awesome though it might be blasphemy for VSL core philosophy))


----------



## DJiLAND

muziksculp said:


> Hi VSL Fans,
> 
> So, now that MIR-Pro 3D is released. What do you think VSL is cooking for us next ?
> 
> I hope it's not another Piano, or Organ
> 
> VSL Synchron Solo Strings would be my wish, but if that's not it, I wonder what it's going to be ?


MIR Pro 4D


----------



## emilio_n

method1 said:


> Apple Silicon Native 🙏
> 
> (sorry windows peeps)


I hope they are working on this.


----------



## daviddln

muziksculp said:


> Hi VSL Fans,
> 
> So, now that MIR-Pro 3D is released. What do you think VSL is cooking for us next ?
> 
> I hope it's not another Piano, or Organ


Synchron Harpsichord!


----------



## mixedmoods

emilio_n said:


> I hope they are working on this.


They are … as Ben mentioned a while ago. I hope it doesn’t takes too long anymore… Synchron Player is the last major plug-in in my arsenal that is still intel. And also MIR 3D is not native yet …


----------



## holywilly

I haven’t bought any VSL in 7 months, my last purchase was Synchron Woodwinds, or harp. It’s about time for VSL to release something more exciting. Need more Synchron libraries besides pianos and organ.


----------



## AlainTH

7 months?


----------



## holywilly

yes, my last purchase was Synchron Woodwinds full on 12/30/2021. Haven’t bought any libraries since then.


----------



## muziksculp

Q. Is the Binural Mix best heard with Headphones, or can it be also heard on high-end stereo studio monitors ? I'm guessing Headphones.

The video notes mention. Quote :

"We are using dearVR Monitor as a plug-in in the output of our DAWs to create a binaural mix that will trick your ears into hearing multiple speakers around you - much like in a fully equipped immersive surround setup! "

https://www.dear-reality.com/products/dearvr-monitor


----------



## Dietz

muziksculp said:


> Is the Binural Mix best heard with Headphones


ONLY with headphones. Makes absolutely no sense on speakers.

... and mind you: This kind of presentation relies on a standardized HRTF (i.e. the "acoustic shadow" of your head*), if you want). For some this will work better, for some less.


_*) EDIT: Strictly spoken, not from _your_ head, but from a standardized average head - that's the whole point of the sentence. 8-)_


----------



## muziksculp

Dietz said:


> ONLY with headphones. Makes absolutely no sense on speakers.
> 
> ... and mind you: This kind of presentation relies on a standardized HRTF (i.e. the "acoustic shadow" of your head, if you want). For some this will work better, for some less.


Thanks @Dietz ,

I was 90% sure that this will only make sense with headphones, but just wanted to double check in case I was missing something. 

I appreciate your helpful feedback.


----------



## Dietz

muziksculp said:


> Thanks @Dietz ,
> 
> I was 90% sure that this will only make sense with headphones, but just wanted to double check in case I was missing something.
> 
> I appreciate your helpful feedback.


Please note that I edited my message, to avoid any misunderstandings.


----------



## AlainTH

the principle is to mix with headphone with the sound of speakers (2 or more)


----------



## Dietz

AlainTH said:


> the principle is to mix with headphone with the sound of speakers (2 or more)


This, or to mix on (many) speakers and present the result to an audience that does not yet have the luxury of true 3D monitoring.


----------



## composingkeys

It would be great to have a video explain how to setup Binaural with Cubase/Nuendo alongside MIR Pro 3D  so they all work together properly.


----------



## Dewdman42

There are a number of videos on you tube that show how to setup cubase for Dolby atmos, including a built in binaural monitor. Just follow those instructions and put mirpro into the tracks and you’ll be there


----------



## tritonely

Vienna Vouchers 3+1 Free - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





Strings month! Every Synchron/Synchron-ized string library on sale. Also Synchron-ized Solo Strings Sordino released.

Maybe the right month to surprise us halfway august with some lush Synchron Zodiac strings?  [absolutely no clue, but my wish]


----------



## Dietz

composingkeys said:


> It would be great to have a video explain how to setup Binaural with Cubase/Nuendo alongside MIR Pro 3D  so they all work together properly.


Basically you simply put the binauralizer in your multi-channel mix-(or monitoring-) bus, select the proper input format, and listen to the result on your stereo headphones. It's that simple, really.


----------



## widescreen

tritonely said:


> Vienna Vouchers 3+1 Free - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strings month! Every Synchron/Synchron-ized string library on sale. Also Synchron-ized Solo Strings Sordino released.
> 
> Maybe the right month to surprise us halfway august with some lush Synchron Zodiac strings?  [absolutely no clue, but my wish]


I'd prefer Solo Strings for the next Synchron release. With a much bigger amount of emotion than the SY-ized/VI ones. With the sale going on I tried hard to like them. But knowing Joshua Bell, Tina Guo, Emotional and Untamed Series, it's hard to justify them for me.

But maybe this sale is the right time to upgrade my remaining SY standard strings to full? Only 358€ for me (since I already have Elite Full). Considering that Pro alone would be 225€, even more. So I only pay Pro+FX and get Strings I upgrade nearly free. Not bad.

I think developers who have a clever upgrade strategy (like VSL) double their income. 

Though, EDU sale is on the horizon. Could overlap then, we'll see.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Is it just me, or have the prices for the VI series libraries gone up?


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Is it just me, or have the prices for the VI series libraries gone up?


I don't think so, are you remembering the price for standard (which doesn't exist any more) rather than full?

Wayback machine doesn't work on VSL but looking at best service - prices seemed to have come down from 2021 prices...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I don't think so, are you remembering the price for standard (which doesn't exist any more) rather than full?
> 
> Wayback machine doesn't work on VSL but looking at best service - prices seemed to have come down from 2021 prices...


Then my memory is letting me down. Thanks for looking it up man. I swore the WW and H-WW bundles were a bit cheaper.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Then my memory is letting me down. Thanks for looking it up man. I would've sworn the WW and H-WW bundles were a bit cheaper.


Here's the relevant bit from the iLok conversion news release:

"VI Standard Libraries of Collections and Single Instruments have been discontinued. Only VI Full Libraries are available, at lower prices! Users of registered VI Standard Libraries will always be able to upgrade to the VI Full Libraries. Single Instruments can now be found in the corresponding collections in your Vienna Assistant, to provide a better overview. "

So yeah, I think they are all a little cheaper than before.

I "need" those Historic WW someday too lol. Those and the rest of the VI percussion are the last major things I don't have (not counting pianos and organs).


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I "need" those Historic WW someday too lol. Those and the rest of the VI percussion are the last major thing I don't have (not counting pianos and organs).


You and me both. For the last couple of months, I've really warmed up to the VI Chamber Strings. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it definitely is mine. So much so, that I'm letting go of Appasionata and Dim Strings. A more intimate, detailed sound is more my thing and the ole' CS has boatloads of it.

Still looking to buy the VI Historic WW, at least the first one. Probably want VI Solo Strings too. I don't know, there's just something about those old libs that do more for me than the newer ones. Also like using VIPRO more then Synchron Player (don't tell VSL ).


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> You and me both. For the last couple of months, I've really warmed up to the VI Chamber Strings. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it definitely is mine. So much so, that I'm letting go of Appasionata and Dim Strings. A more intimate, detailed sound is more my thing and the ole' CS has boatloads of it.
> 
> Still looking to buy the VI Historic WW, at least the first one. Probably want VI Solo Strings too. I don't know, there's just something about those old libs that do more for me than the newer ones. Also like using VIPRO more then Synchron Player (don't tell VSL ).


Dang! The VI Chamber Strings are my favorite too, but I'd be hard pressed to let Appassionata and Dim Strings go. The Solo strings are underrated IMO. I have all the SF solo strings, Cinestrings Solo, etc and the Syz/VI Solo are my go tos.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Dang! The VI Chamber Strings are my favorite too, but I'd be hard pressed to let Appassionata and Dim Strings go. The Solo strings are underrated IMO. I have all the SF solo strings, Cinestrings Solo, etc and the Syz/VI Solo are my go tos.


Never thought I would meet another CS lover  Still fiddling with the violas though. They tend to get a bit hollow or nasalon long notes in the lower to mid-low range. 

Had a good run with Appasionata and Dim Strings, but the cinematic sound just isn't for me and handling Dim Strings is a bit much tbh.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Never thought I would meet another CS lover  Still fiddling with the violas though. They tend to get a bit hollow or nasalon long notes in the lower to mid-low range.
> 
> Had a good run with Appasionata and Dim Strings, but the cinematic sound just isn't for me and handling Dim Strings is a bit much tbh.


Perhaps VI Orchestral Strings may be in your future!  

They are pretty good too, bigger than Chamber of course but not cinematic, more classical. But wait for a good deal in the classifieds haha.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> Perhaps VI Orchestral Strings may be in your future!
> 
> They are pretty good too, bigger than Chamber of course but not cinematic, more classical. But wait for a good deal in the classifieds haha.


Yeah, been listening to those demos as well. Will keep those in mind, thanks!


----------



## EgM

Zanshin said:


> Perhaps VI Orchestral Strings may be in your future!
> 
> They are pretty good too, bigger than Chamber of course but not cinematic, more classical. But wait for a good deal in the classifieds haha.


VI Orch Strings are my favorite, just because of the super insane amount of patches. There's really nothing you can't do with them. Second fav is of course Chamber and next Appassionata


----------



## Loïc D

Dammit, I can get Synchron FX and Dimension 1 for 222e. What am I waiting for?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Loïc D said:


> Dammit, I can get Synchron FX and Dimension 1 for 222e. What am I waiting for?


The voice of reason?


----------



## RSK

Marcus Millfield said:


> The voice of reason?


On VI-Control? Wrong place to look for that.


----------



## Loïc D

Marcus Millfield said:


> The voice of reason?


You are 2 weeks late.
FX is fantastic and I’m just scratching the surface of Strings 1.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Loïc D said:


> You are 2 weeks late.
> FX is fantastic and I’m just scratching the surface of Strings 1.


I posted it on the same date as you asked "What am I waiting for?". So who's late here? :D


----------



## RSK

Marcus Millfield said:


> I posted it on the same date as you asked "What am I waiting for?". So who's late here? :D


Pretty sure he was talking to me, as if I give a damn.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

RSK said:


> Pretty sure he was talking to me, as if I give a damn.


Well, he was quoting me. Oh well.


----------



## Zanshin

No damns given!!


----------



## Robert_G

The latest Vienna Assistant update took about 30 mins to download tonight.....Has the download server been moved to 1996?


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## muziksculp




----------



## muziksculp




----------



## muziksculp

So, what do you folks think about the Legato Improvement tip posted above ?


----------



## Rob

I've been adding solos to sections since the '90s


----------



## muziksculp

Rob said:


> I've been adding solos to sections since the '90s


So, Why didn't you tell us about this tip ?


----------



## Rob

muziksculp said:


> So, Why didn't you tell us about this tip ?


I did, more than once...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


> So, Why didn't you tell us about this tip ?


How can a strings connaisseur like yourself not be privy to this kind of knowledge? This should be "gesneden koek" for you as we say around these parts.


----------



## muziksculp

Rob said:


> I did, more than once...


and I most likely didn't notice it.


----------



## Vik

My guess is that a main reason why many use either a 'first chair' or solo instrument on top of sections is that it allows us to control how 'focused' (and clear) the section sounds, just when the CSS teams launches CSSS and mention that it could be a perfect complement to blend with our CSS, or – to some degree – when PS includes an FFF 'overlay'. Or, actually, when someone a thin layer of a chamber strings on top of symphonic strings – or a dash of bright library on top of a somehow dark one.

It also sometimes adds some three-dimensionality/depth.



muziksculp said:


> I most likely didn't notice it.


We all sleep in class at times.


----------



## holywilly

So…..it’s time for a nre Synchron library.


----------



## hauspe

hello fanboys and girls - VSL offers so many different (in a certain way) libraries that I am a bit lost what to buy finally (especially brass, woodwinds). As I heard "older" libraries are still shining though, NTL I tend to buy the newer Synchron Series as I already did with the "Strings Full". Any advise from your side?


----------



## holywilly

hauspe said:


> hello fanboys and girls - VSL offers so many different (in a certain way) libraries that I am a bit lost what to buy finally (especially brass, woodwinds). As I heard "older" libraries are still shining though, NTL I tend to buy the newer Synchron Series as I already did with the "Strings Full". Any advise from your side?


Sine you have full strings bundle, I think you are good to go. One library is missing is the gigantic strings ensemble (with matching articulations) like Appassionata String, which strings section in BBO Zodiac offers, with less articulations then other Synchron Strings. 

I sold most of my old VI strings after acquiring all Synchron strings libraries.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

hauspe said:


> hello fanboys and girls - VSL offers so many different (in a certain way) libraries that I am a bit lost what to buy finally (especially brass, woodwinds). As I heard "older" libraries are still shining though, NTL I tend to buy the newer Synchron Series as I already did with the "Strings Full". Any advise from your side?


Synchron Brass is a safe bet, as it has everything you would want from an orchestral brass library if you like the sound you heard from the demos. If you want more control over the sections, Synchron-ized Dimension Brass is a good choice.

For woodwinds, Synchron Woodwinds tend to be viewed more as a library that works well when blended with other sections and Synchron-ized or VI series woodwinds work better as solo instruments.

This comes all down to personal preferences though, so it's a bit hard to advise anyone about where to spend their money...


----------



## ptram

muziksculp said:


> So, what do you folks think about the Legato Improvement tip posted above ?


I've always used layering for several things, like adding missing articulations, or blending timbre characteristics. It works. VSL libraries blend very well.

Paolo


----------



## ptram

Vik said:


> My guess is that a main reason why many use either a 'first chair' or solo instrument on top of sections is that it allows us to control how 'focused' (and clear) the section sounds


This was particularly true with dry libraries, where there wasn't control on the mic pointing to the fist chair.

Paolo


----------



## holywilly

My favorite blending recipe: Synchron Elite (divisi 2 mix presets) plus OT’s Symphonic Strings, lush and detailed.


----------



## StefVR

Im also waiting for more Syncron goodness.

At the same time i get slowly impatient on the long overdue apple silicon native vsl player…


----------



## Zedcars

muziksculp said:


> So, what do you folks think about the Legato Improvement tip posted above ?


I listened about 5 times going back and forth. I preferred the first one without the solo violin and viola. The solo additions sounded a bit more artificial and ever so slightly harsher to me. The first sounded more coherent and lush. I guess it just comes down to personal taste and musical requirements in the end.

Having said that, I do sometimes duplicate/layer solo strings with an ensemble for extra vibrato and clarity.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muziksculp said:


>



Funny that someone like Beat, who knows how to bring the best out of all VSL strings libraries, notes that the solo strings are legendary for the legatos. A lot of people here find the solo strings getting old.

I just got them recently and although I'm a string(library) n00b, they sound awesome. They really take the lead in his mix and the mix is a good reflection of how a live orchestra performs. Lot's of stuff to learn from again.


----------



## Karmand

holywilly said:


> My favorite blending recipe: Synchron Elite (divisi 2 mix presets) plus OT’s Symphonic Strings, lush and detailed.


And that also works nice with Synchron Strings Pro - a nice fine detail - super smooth... layered one of the Elite cellos that way too.


----------



## Zanshin

Marcus Millfield said:


> Funny that someone like Beat, who knows how to bring the best out of all VSL strings libraries, notes that the solo strings are legendary for the legatos. A lot of people here find the solo strings getting old.
> 
> I just got them recently and although I'm a string(library) n00b, they sound awesome. They really take the lead in his mix and the mix is a good reflection of how a live orchestra performs. Lot's of stuff to learn from again.


I'm a unabashed fan of the Solo Strings too (and many of my posts in this very thread are evidence of it).


----------



## dunamisstudio

Zanshin said:


> I'm a unabashed fan of the Solo Strings too (and many of my posts in this very thread are evidence of it).


VI or Synchronized? I'm still holding out for Synchron versions. I did get some when I bought the Special Editions.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

dunamisstudio said:


> VI or Synchronized? I'm still holding out for Synchron versions. I did get some when I bought the Special Editions.


I prefer the sound of the vi…


----------



## Zanshin

dunamisstudio said:


> VI or Synchronized? I'm still holding out for Synchron versions. I did get some when I bought the Special Editions.


Syz for me. I think Beat's video talks briefly about the differences between VI and Syz versions. The SE versions are a good taster but I believe they leave out most of the legato styles aside from "looped vibrato".

My view on Synchron Solo Strings:


Zanshin said:


> ... I just don't see how these would be better than Syz Solo Strings - which are a pretty damn good as far as solo strings and the pitfalls connected with them are concerned. Think about some of the out of phase crossfading we hear with Synchron Woodwinds across multiple mics, I'm pretty sure it'll be the same for solo strings recorded in Synchron. I'd be happy to be wrong though, I just feel like there's better things to record first. My personal bias is towards mutes for elite and pro strings


But like I said, I'd be happy to be wrong!


----------



## Zanshin

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> I prefer the sound of the vi…


I am tempted some days to email sales and see what my crossgrade price would be for Syz Solo and Syz Dimension String Bundle. I have both Syz and VI Chamber Strings, VI Orchestra, and VI Appassionata.


----------



## muziksculp

Synchronized Solo-Strings for me. Especially that I get automatic Sound-Variations for articulation switching in Studio One pro 5, plus you can achieve the same sound that the VI version offers, and much more via the mix presets in the synchronized version.


----------



## ShidoStrife

If you can only have one,

Syz Dimension Strings or Synchron Elite Strings (+Synchron Strings I since the bundle isn't that much more)
I have SSP and EWHO Gold, lacking the smaller strings sections

The flexible section size and humanization on single-player level of Dim Strings is what interests me, but I heard a lot of good stuffs from Elite Strings as well.
I make weeb stuffs, if that makes sense. Yes, I do consider Tokyo Scoring Strings, but I'm preferring Synchron Player over Kontakt more and more nowadays.


----------



## Petrucci

ShidoStrife said:


> If you can only have one,
> 
> Syz Dimension Strings or Synchron Elite Strings (+Synchron Strings I since the bundle isn't that much more)
> I have SSP and EWHO Gold, lacking the smaller strings sections
> 
> The flexible section size and humanization on single-player level of Dim Strings is what interests me, but I heard a lot of good stuffs from Elite Strings as well.
> I make weeb stuffs, if that makes sense. Yes, I do consider Tokyo Scoring Strings, but I'm preferring Synchron Player over Kontakt more and more nowadays.


I have Elite Strings and it's a wonderful library with many useful articulations! Still, now I'm thinking of SY'd Dimension Strings too...)


----------



## widescreen

holywilly said:


> So…..it’s time for a nre Synchron library.


It IS! I have some vouchers that need to be spent _before_ the EDU sale ends! I would be really angry if they released Synchron Solo Strings one day after it and then I have to wait 1 whole year...

Although all people praise SY-ized Solo Strings I'm not totally convinced.

And no, not another piano, organ or SY-ized before, please. 

(But I fear they release SY-ized Solo Brass sooner because it's the only big VI section still missing in Synchron Player.)

And while we're at it concering the wishlist , please convert Vienna Imperial to iLok soon, I have a license to be sold and make someone else happy, but without iLok it's not possible...


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Marcus Millfield said:


> Funny that someone like Beat, who knows how to bring the best out of all VSL strings libraries, notes that the solo strings are legendary for the legatos. A lot of people here find the solo strings getting old.
> 
> I just got them recently and although I'm a string(library) n00b, they sound awesome. They really take the lead in his mix and the mix is a good reflection of how a live orchestra performs. Lot's of stuff to learn from again.


In my opinion, every instrument at the silent stage is awesome. And I also love the solo strings, not a big fan of the newer ones (violin 2 and cello 2). VSL really knew how to capture the instrument as a whole, both in terms of a neutral sound and what the instrument can articulate. The recordings are close, yes, but it's a good balance between closeness (= detail) and distance (= room, depth). They aren't too close, even the dimension instruments. And VSL's performance scripts (of the VI series) are still miles ahead of the competition: détaché, performance trills, (connected) repetitions etc. These are all crucial articulations the majority of developers simply neglect. The sampling depth and thinking behind the programming is so detailed and thought through. Concerning the playability it's nearly like a modeled instrument. It's as close you can get to the real thing.


----------



## Arbee

Must confess I've stopped recommending VSL Solo Strings (VI) in those "which solo strings?" threads as I sound like a broken record and they don't seem to get a lot of love. In my view they're the ones you use when you've reached the limit of the rest, but that's just me.


----------



## daviddln

widescreen said:


> It IS! I have some vouchers that need to be spent _before_ the EDU sale ends! I would be really angry if they released Synchron Solo Strings one day after it and then I have to wait 1 whole year...


I may be wrong, but I believe you can't combine introductory offers and EDU discounts, so even though Synchron Solo Strings gets out this month, you won't benefit from EDU discounts for this new library.


----------



## daviddln

widescreen said:


> And no, not another piano, organ or SY-ized before, please.


A new harpsichord would be nice. I love the new Molzer organ, it's great. But yes, we have enough pianos for now.


----------



## widescreen

daviddln said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe you can't combine introductory offers and EDU discounts, so even though Synchron Solo Strings gets out this month, you won't benefit from EDU discounts for this new library.


Sorry to say that, but you're wrong. But let me explain, why: The actual VI sale gets 15% EDU discount on top already.

But if they released anything new while the 40% EDU sale goes on surely the normal discount would be ~25-35%. But the EDU discount on that newly released product would still be 40%. After the end of the EDU sale the normal EDU discount is 25% only, which of course does not stack, so you get the better 30%+ discount on new releases, but still 25% on everything not on sale.

That's why I hope for a release of Synchron Solo Strings until begin of October. Then I will get 40% and not presumed 30%.  

Best deal is always, to combine EDU 40% and vouchers from the voucher 25% sale that comes at the end of the year.

But only to keep in mind that resale gets more difficult as you have to pay back EDU discount, when you sell a library bought through that way. But I can live with that, as the major part of my VSL catalogue is bought outside EDU sale.



daviddln said:


> A new harpsichord would be nice. I love the new Molzer organ, it's great. But yes, we have enough pianos for now.


You know the SY-ized Special Keyboards? There is one. For future releases I'd hope VSL would do some really unique instruments like Realsamples does (German Lautenwerck, Italian Harpsichord etc.) in their quality. So why not?
As I have Great Rieger Organ I don't see a big benefit besides the baked in reverb or the mic options, even for 57€ EDU price. Or what's the thing you love about it most? Still could change my decision. 

My plan is for now:


----------



## Zanshin

All good instruments @widescreen


----------



## Petrucci

I bought Moltzer Organ when it was introduced, cause I liked its sound in demos better, than Rieger and indeed - it sounds Very good, although when playing many mics at the same time it eats CPU drastically..! But I don't have Rieger to compare them directly.


----------



## daviddln

widescreen said:


> Sorry to say that, but you're wrong. But let me explain, why: The actual VI sale gets 15% EDU discount on top already.
> 
> But if they released anything new while the 40% EDU sale goes on surely the normal discount would be ~25-35%. But the EDU discount on that newly released product would still be 40%. After the end of the EDU sale the normal EDU discount is 25% only, which of course does not stack, so you get the better 30%+ discount on new releases, but still 25% on everything not on sale.


Ah yes, you're right. You get an additional 15% discount for promotional prices, as it is written on their website. So the total discount should be around 30-35% for a new library (intro offer + 15%). But I'm not sure they will release a new product while the EDU offer is running.


----------



## widescreen

daviddln said:


> Ah yes, you're right. You get an additional 15% discount for promotional prices, as it is written on their website. So the total discount should be around 30-35% for a new library (intro offer + 15%). But I'm not sure they will release a new product while the EDU offer is running.


They did in 2021 so my hopes are valid. 

EDU sale lasted till Oct 04 like this year:






Has anyone appreciated their newsletter archive, yet? If not, let me do it, it's a very nice feature!


----------



## hauspe

Today is a great day - I finally completed my libraries with Synchron Brass Full. Earlier this week I bought SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds (many thanks to @Marcus Millfield), I already own Synchron Strings Full. After working so long time with a lot of libraries of other well known companies I am so happy about Synchron Player and the very consistent VSL libraries. Some day (BF?) I will add Synchron Woodwinds Full, since I use WW for Solo at most, SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds should do the job perfectly. VSL libraries are going to be my work horse from know. Long story short: saving spare time, enjoying the sound.


----------



## Karmand

I agree. I’m using VSL first befor others.


----------



## szczaw

I'm quite content with just using Prime, but if there is a good deal (like the recent discounted strings bundle) I'll upgrade to standard.


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## glyster

I have completed my Synchron and Synchron-ized collections at over 4 TB. Quite happy. Whenever I see other libraries on sale, after comparing with what I have, I realize they don’t add more to what my VSL libraries already provide.


----------



## Karmand

Solid first movement. Thanks for sharing. And above this note, yes my VSL libs are set up with mostly the same stuff and I am super happy with the sounds.


----------



## holywilly

Good informative stuff!


----------



## Karmand

Good stuff indeed - this confirmed my Vsl lib choices and why I like em. I've been impressed with Dimension Strings this last week. Love em.


----------



## RogiervG

holywilly said:


> Good informative stuff!



@6:43 onwards a few seconds: since when has orchestral strings 2nd violins?? It doesn't on the product page: only violins (no separation between 1st and 2nd), violas, cello, double basses


----------



## Zanshin

RogiervG said:


> @6:43 onwards a few seconds: since when has orchestral strings 2nd violins?? It doesn't on the product page: only violins (no separation between 1st and 2nd), violas, cello, double basses


It comes with some patches that have the transpose trick setup for 1st violins.


----------



## RogiervG

Zanshin said:


> It comes with some patches that have the transpose trick setup for 1st violins.


ok, so only a few. if you want all to be played as 2nd's, you need to transpose yourself?
I ask because i am honestly curious about what is and isn't in the lib as far as 2nd vlns. (the articulation list doesn't say)


----------



## Zanshin

RogiervG said:


> ok, so only a few. if you want all to be played as 2nd's, you need to transpose yourself?
> I ask because i am honestly curious about what is and isn't in the lib as far as 2nd vlns. (the articulation list doesn't say)


Yeah I don’t think they are documented. I can take a screenshot tonight if you want.


----------



## RogiervG

Zanshin said:


> Yeah I don’t think they are documented. I can take a screenshot tonight if you want.


yes, if you can, i would really like to know  (but only if you have time to do it)


----------



## Guy Bacos

It does contain first and second violins; I'm sure they'll fix this on the website.


----------



## RogiervG

Guy Bacos said:


> It does contain first and second violins; I'm sure they'll fix this on the website.


thanks 

btw.. if i may be so blunt to ask, which of all the libraries VSL has, is/are you favorite(s)? (not sure if you can tell freely, since you make demos for vsl  )
Just curious what you as demo maker like best in tone/character/artics.


----------



## Studio E

Just jumping onboard with the fanboy status for VSL. For me it's been since the Synchron-ized libraries. I never had any original dry-stage sounds, other than what came with VEPro. I started dipping my toes a few years back. I basically have almost everything ever recorded in AIR, and I freaking love everything about Spitfire, really, but when I'm using Synchron and Synchron-ized libraries, for some reason, it just makes me focus more on writing parts for real instruments, where Spitfire gives me that (wonderful) option to just hold an Olafer string patch, or a Tundra patch, and let it breathe. That absolutely has a place in my writing, but the Synchron player just makes me work in a different way. 

I've got three of the Synchron-ized SE libraries, as well as the ized Woodwinds and Chamber Strings, Synchron Strings, Pro and Elite, Brass, I'm really hoping to see sales on Synchron-ized Appassionata, Solo Strings, and Percussion sometime soon, and also hoping I can afford them at that time. I have the light version of Appassionata in the SE libraries, and holt sh*t, there's just something really special about that sound to me. Almost as if they are playing mutes, or mixed with mutes, but it's not. So now I want the full version of that wonderful sound. 

Then of course, I am hoping for muted Synchron Strings Pro, as well as Brass, etc etc.... Yeah, they've got their hooks in me deep at this point, but I think they definitely earned my enthusiasm. I should probably pickup the String FX at some point too.


----------



## Guy Bacos

RogiervG said:


> thanks
> 
> btw.. if i may be so blunt to ask, which of all the libraries VSL has, is/are you favorite(s)? (not sure if you can tell freely, since you make demos for vsl  )
> Just curious what you as demo maker like best in tone/character/artics.


In general, I prefer Synchron Elite Strings, but this is primarily due to my more classical approach; it's a nice middle ground, not too full, not too thin, and gives me more control over my string sound. 

If, on the other hand, I'm working in a more epic style, I'll need a string section with a thicker texture. It really is dependent on the project that I'm currently working on.


----------



## Axl

Would it be possible to get the audio files on the new demo? It would be great to hear them side by side without the talking over.


----------



## Zanshin

RogiervG said:


> yes, if you can, i would really like to know  (but only if you have time to do it)


----------



## RogiervG

Zanshin said:


>


ah, thanks for this


----------



## Ben

Zanshin said:


>


These patches are based on Vio1 samples, so you still can get phasing issues in some cases, but you should be able to fix these quickly in most cases.
We started recording real 2nd violins with the Synchron libraries.


----------



## Guy Bacos

Axl said:


> Would it be possible to get the audio files on the new demo? It would be great to hear them side by side without the talking over.


Yes, stand by.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

Guy Bacos said:


> Yes, stand by.


Guy any chance you could make a video teaching the process of mastering using vienna suite pro for composers without such knowledge?


----------



## stigbn

First, I haven't read _all_ the 60 pages of this thread so I apologize if it has been discussed.

I've recently bought VSL Elite strings, and I love the 'small' sound, compared to the other libraries I have. It was instead of SCS, as I didn't want a huge hall baked into the samples. And I like clean, consistent samples...
But how do you guys use them? I feel that the default mix - without any effect settings and all mics are the 'best' (at least as a beginner). Then I put my own reverb on (either Valhallah Room or find an appropriate IR in Studio One's 'Open Air' (I have downloaded the samplicity M7 IR's)). I feel that I get the best sound this way, some of the presets seem to give me some weird results (like the violas can get some resonaces, I think, in 'lush long room mix')
But maybe I'm wrong, and the supplied reverbs are actually better?


----------



## hokkaido

Am I correct that for divisi with Elite Strings, I'll need the full version?


----------



## Ben

hokkaido said:


> Am I correct that for divisi with Elite Strings, I'll need the full version?


With the Full Library you'll get access to the second seat player's mic, and with this it's possible to use the two divisi presets.


----------



## arcy

Ben said:


> With the Full Library you'll get access to the second seat player's mic, and with this it's possible to use the two divisi presets.


This is also possible with String Pro right?


----------



## holywilly

arcy said:


> This is also possible with String Pro right?


No, only one close mic in Synchron Strings Pro.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

Is it possible, with Elite strings to toggle between divisi and unisone mixes? If yes, how?


----------



## liquidlino

Right. I'm literally blown away. Just took delivery of SyzSE1 and Quasar and Pheonix to go with SSP. And just threw this little recording together (yes its rubbish, but that's not the point), first take for every instrument... I can't believe how good it all sounds together... didn't have to set levels on anything, it all sound cohesive together... just amazing! I'm definitely a VSL fan-boy now!

View attachment 2022-09-30 Synchron Orchestra Test.2022-09-30 23_00_23.mp3


----------



## Ben

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> Is it possible, with Elite strings to toggle between divisi and unisone mixes? If yes, how?


You can switch the mixer presets in GUI, but it's not automatable because mics will get loaded/unloaded.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

But I can get mics in on/off with a cc right?


----------



## holywilly

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> Is it possible, with Elite strings to toggle between divisi and unisone mixes? If yes, how?


Create 3 sets (instruments or midi), divisi 1,2 and whole ensemble, then route them to the audio channels you want. 

Synchron player won’t tax extra ram if you are using same mics in different instant of SY player.


----------



## Ben

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> But I can get mics in on/off with a cc right?


You can CC the mute/solo buttons of the channels in the mixer, but not the mic load/unload.


----------



## Ben

holywilly said:


> Create 3 sets (instruments or midi), divisi 1,2 and whole ensemble, then route them to the audio channels you want.
> 
> Synchron player won’t tax extra ram if you are using same mics in different instant of SY player.


Exactly, this would be the way to go.


----------



## holywilly

I’m now much prefer using divisi setup, even with tutti, the depth of the sound is second to none. 

Now I’m needing the first chairs aka Synchron Solo Strings. @Ben


----------



## Guy Bacos




----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## Petrucci

doctoremmet said:


>



When Free Fujara appeared I knew it would be coming!  Insta-Buy for me!!!)))) I hope there will be more World Synchron instruments in the future, like string, percussion, other winds etc!


----------



## holywilly

Synchron World Winds is an instant buy, my first VSL purchase in 2022 and I feel GOOD! Now I’m expecting more exotic instruments to be sampled by VSL.


----------



## Axl

will there be a crossgrade from Synchron to big bang orchestra? And more importantly, is there something i am missing if i have the Synchron vs BBO?


----------



## holywilly

Axl said:


> will there be a crossgrade from Synchron to big bang orchestra? And more importantly, is there something i am missing if i have the Synchron vs BBO?


All BBO woodwinds are included in Synchron Woodinds, same for brass, percussions and strings.


----------



## Zanshin

Axl said:


> will there be a crossgrade from Synchron to big bang orchestra? And more importantly, is there something i am missing if i have the Synchron vs BBO?


You can go from Synchron to the BBO bundle which will give you everything BBO has that is not part of the Synchron main libraries.


----------



## Petrucci

Axl said:


> will there be a crossgrade from Synchron to big bang orchestra? And more importantly, is there something i am missing if i have the Synchron vs BBO?


There are things unique to BBO - those are full Orchestra packages (Andromeda, Altair, etc), Choirs packages, Lyra, Musca and BIG ensemble strings sections from Zodiac (which I hope will have special Synchron update in the future with more articulations etc!))


----------



## Ben

Just put the BBO bundle in your basket, and you will only receive and pay the content you are missing right now.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

For the new world winds, would be curious to know if anybody can comment on how they compare to Celtic Era and the NI Discovery Series winds.


----------



## holywilly

What could be the #4 in the Synchron Strings lineup?


----------



## romantic

They could make a dedicated String collection named after a very famous Star Wars hero?


----------



## Dietz

Jabba the Hutt?


----------



## liquidlino

We've had Pro and Elite. Think it's about time someone sampled Amateur strings.


----------



## Ben

liquidlino said:


> We've had Pro and Elite. Think it's about time someone sampled Amateur strings.


Finally, my time as musician has come!


----------



## Germain B

liquidlino said:


> We've had Pro and Elite. Think it's about time someone sampled Amateur strings.


Hah, that's exactly what I had in mind !


----------



## romantic

Dietz said:


> Jabba the Hutt?


Jabba Strings
Skywalker Strings
Solo Strings
Palpatine Strings

Something like this


----------



## Loïc D

romantic said:


> Jabba Strings
> Skywalker Strings
> Solo Strings
> Palpatine Strings
> 
> Something like this


Jar Jar Strings : untuned, repetitive, automatic uninstall after 1 use.


----------



## Rudianos

Still waiting for VSL to sample the Musette Oboe (featured in Toy Story, Jurassic Park, Titanic) ... Theyd be the only one to have sampled this thing.

How about Vintage Saxes. 1870-1940 collection. Put some original saxes from Adolphe Sax originals to Conn's hayday. C Melody sax and so forth.

I do like this World Instrument push. Bawu and American Fife could use some Synchron love


----------



## ptram

liquidlino said:


> We've had Pro and Elite. Think it's about time someone sampled Amateur strings.


For the final episode of his _Dreams_, Akira Kurosawa needed an out-of-tune funeral band. He hired professionals, asking them to play in an amateurish way.

No way they could do it.

We need professionally sampled amateur musicians!

Paolo


----------



## Ben

ptram said:


> For the final episode in his Dreams, Akira Kurosawa needed an out-of-tune funeral band. He hired professionals, asking them to play in an amateurish way.
> 
> No way they could do it.
> 
> We need professionally sampled amateur musicians!
> 
> Paolo


Here is the recipe: Get the Dimension Strings, put each player in a separate instance, but you can feed in the same midi data. 
Set humanization delay and detune to max. 
Still to professional? Open some of the instances and select a different humanization profile (out of tune). 

Also works with Dimension Brass


----------



## Robert_G

@Ben 
Hoping you can answer a question about Synchron Stage positioning for Brass.

I notice right out of the box that the 6 horns sound positioned further back then the solo horns.
Most symphonies put the solo Tuba, solo Cimbasso, etc beside the Brass ensembles, and I've never seen solo french horn, solo trumpet, or solo trombone up front. I've always assumed they are sitting beside their ensemble buddies. 

My ears tell me the 6 horns are positioned right, but the solo horns sound just a bit too upfront (out of the box) unless that was VSL's intention. Where were the solo horns, solo trumpet, and solo trombones intended to be positioned on the Synchron stage and where on the stage were they actually recorded?


----------



## Ben

Here you go:
https://www.vsl.info/instruments/synchron/brass#microphone-positions


----------



## Robert_G

Ben said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.vsl.info/instruments/synchron/brass#microphone-positions


Sorry Ben, but unless I'm blind (which is possible), there is nothing at all in there about where the players are seated.
It seems maybe you think I was asking about mics. I was asking about actual player seating positions.


----------



## Petrucci

Robert_G said:


> @Ben
> Hoping you can answer a question about Synchron Stage positioning for Brass.
> 
> I notice right out of the box that the 6 horns sound positioned further back then the solo horns.
> Most symphonies put the solo Tuba, solo Cimbasso, etc beside the Brass ensembles, and I've never seen solo french horn, solo trumpet, or solo trombone up front. I've always assumed they are sitting beside their ensemble buddies.
> 
> My ears tell me the 6 horns are positioned right, but the solo horns sound just a bit too upfront (out of the box) unless that was VSL's intention. Where were the solo horns, solo trumpet, and solo trombones intended to be positioned on the Synchron stage and where on the stage were they actually recorded?


You might want to try different Mixpresets If you feel solo Brass sound dry - also lowering or muting Close and Mid mics can work too!


----------



## Ben

Robert_G said:


> Sorry Ben, but unless I'm blind (which is possible), there is nothing at all in there about where the players are seated.
> It seems maybe you think I was asking about mics. I was asking about actual player seating positions.


The close mic position is the player position.


----------



## Woodie1972

At the moment I'm 'rediscovering' my VSL VI libraries and boy, they are (still) really great! Especially now I have found out better how to work with the SlotXF and voice functions in VE Pro and the insane amount of extra options this gives for more realistic playback. 
Members of the forum here regard the libraries as being old, but IMO they are so well recorded and together with the huge load of articulations, there's practically nothing one could think is missing in the content. 
Really enjoying this new discovery!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Woodie1972 said:


> Members of the forum here regard the libraries as being old, but IMO they are so well recorded and together with the huge load of articulations, there's practically nothing one could think is missing in the content.
> Really enjoying this new discovery!


Don't be fooled by the naysayers! A lot of us agree with you. The VI libraries are still great.


----------



## Arbee

Marcus Millfield said:


> Don't be fooled by the naysayers! A lot of us agree with you. The VI libraries are still great.


Yes we do, and even more so if you've discovered MIR Pro 3D to use with them.


----------



## Robert_G

Petrucci said:


> You might want to try different Mixpresets If you feel solo Brass sound dry - also lowering or muting Close and Mid mics can work too!


I realize that. I just find it strange that if the close mic is in the same position for the ensemble as it is for the soloists that the soloists sound much closer then the ensemble when all other settings are identical.


----------



## holywilly

How do you guys like the new Synchron World Winds?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

New demo of the Low D Tin Whistle



I wonder how it performs with faster phrases. Ilya Efimov's low whistle demo for example  (personally think Ilya's has a great tone, it has a sweetness to it)


----------



## Honigdachs

Woodie1972 said:


> At the moment I'm 'rediscovering' my VSL VI libraries and boy, they are (still) really great! Especially now I have found out better how to work with the SlotXF and voice functions in VE Pro and the insane amount of extra options this gives for more realistic playback.
> Members of the forum here regard the libraries as being old, but IMO they are so well recorded and together with the huge load of articulations, there's practically nothing one could think is missing in the content.
> Really enjoying this new discovery!


I use a lot of the newer Synchron stuff. But you're absolutely right regarding the VI libraries. Lately I had to write a bunch of music with a natural, acoustic, jazzy or folky feel. Whenever there was need for brass, woodwinds, an upright, jazz drums etc., I tried different things, but always ended up going with the old VSL stuff. It's just great. The recordings are timeless, very natural, the programming and playability is still some of the best and it all works so well in a variety of contexts that go beyond your usual huge orchestral thing.


----------



## Woodie1972

This week I had to write a big band piece, and like you say, the instruments are also capable to be used for that style. To discover that was a bit surprising, but is also great of course, as you don't have to invest in other expensive stuff.

I do have most of the Synchron instruments as well, but for now they are on recess, as the old instruments are doing a great job. Currently mocking up Moussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition as exercise, as well as to explore both the score and new discoveries with the VI libraries to play it back as correct as possible in Dorico. It's really fun, will post some of it in the near future.


----------



## stigbn

I sometimes use VSL synchron Elite Strings, and when I use Sound Variations in Studio One I have a problem:
Everything works fine, but whenever I 'merge' two events (which I do a lot when editing and moving parts) all the Sound variations disappear from the part, and I have to re-do them. It was actually easier with keyswitches, they are annoying to put in, but at least you could move and merge them.

Or am I doing something wrong? Should the sound variations work when merging parts?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

stigbn said:


> I sometimes use VSL synchron Elite Strings, and when I use Sound Variations in Studio One I have a problem:
> Everything works fine, but whenever I 'merge' two events (which I do a lot when editing and moving parts) all the Sound variations disappear from the part, and I have to re-do them. It was actually easier with keyswitches, they are annoying to put in, but at least you could move and merge them.
> 
> Or am I doing something wrong? Should the sound variations work when merging parts?


You're probably better off asking Presonus about this, although they'll probably point the finger to VSL in the end...


----------



## stigbn

So this works in other DAWs, that's was partly why I asked...


----------



## stigbn

I can see that the problem arises if I have truncated the part so I don't get the beginning of the Sound Variation. The_ start_ of the sound variation need to be present in the part that are merged, I get it now, sorry.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

stigbn said:


> So this works in other DAWs, that's was partly why I asked...


Well no, because Sound Variations are a S1 only feature.


----------



## Ben

Marcus Millfield said:


> Well no, because Sound Variations are a S1 only feature.


At least one other DAW now supports this, but they used another marketing name for it, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Ben said:


> At least one other DAW now supports this, but they used another marketing name for it, if I'm not mistaken.


Oh, didn't know that. Do you know which one?


----------



## Ben

Marcus Millfield said:


> Oh, didn't know that. Do you know which one?


Just looked it up, seems to be Digital Performer.


----------



## Loïc D

I’ve been making my custom articulations settings in Elite Strings after many hours of tries and tests for Violons 1 and saved it as a User Preset.
Do you know if there’s an easy way to replicate for other instruments?


----------



## Ben

Loïc D said:


> I’ve been making my custom articulations settings in Elite Strings after many hours of tries and tests for Violons 1 and saved it as a User Preset.
> Do you know if there’s an easy way to replicate for other instruments?


You can right-click the area next to the articulations and select "copy root". Paste it into an text-editor and replace the violin 1 prefix with the one of the other sections.
Keep in mind, that this will also copy paste all other settings related to the articulations like the selected humanization presets. So you might want to change that as well to avoid using the same humanization preset for all sections.


----------



## Knomes

Ben said:


> You can right-click the area next to the articulations and select "copy root". Paste it into an text-editor and replace the violin 1 prefix with the one of the other sections.
> Keep in mind, that this will also copy paste all other settings related to the articulations like the selected humanization presets. So you might want to change that as well to avoid using the same humanization preset for all sections.


I think it would be a nice feature to have the possibility of doing things like this (maybe with also choices to make) from the Synchron player directly!


----------



## Axl

i iam migrating to a new Mac. can I just download the Synchron player, and connect the external disc I used with the previous Mac?


----------



## Ben

Axl said:


> i iam migrating to a new Mac. can I just download the Synchron player, and connect the external disc I used with the previous Mac?


Yes. For the eLicenser version you have to manally assign the paths in the Synchron Player.
For the iLok version simply use the "Add existing libraries" feature in the top left main menu of the Vienna Assistant.


----------



## sundrowned

SynStrPro question. 

In the articulation chart it says the 'Legato Very Soft' has 3 dynamic layers. 






But I'm not really hearing any difference using VelXF. Unless they're baked into Expression or something. Any ideas?


----------



## JTB

sundrowned said:


> But I'm not really hearing any difference using VelXF. Unless they're baked into Expression or something. Any ideas?


That must be a misprint. I just tried out crossfading as well and there is only one velocity layer.
But if you set it up like this you can achieve a pretty nice Xfade.






Anyone know how many velocity layers Elite strings has? Anyone know why VSL don't provide details like this on either their site or in the UI of the Synchron Player? It's actually quite handy to know.


----------



## smellypants

The Synchron Strings Pro manual documents this... The quick answer is that the flautando patch has 2 layers and the pianissimo patch has one, so three all together that covers "very soft".

Elite Strings is as follows:

- 4 dynamic layers for staccatos and détachés
- 3 dynamic layers for spiccatos
- 4 dynamic layers for regular and senza vibrato variations for Long Notes, Legatos and Portamentos
- 3 dynamic layers for molto vibrato variations for Long Notes, Legatos and Portamento
- 3 dynamic layers for tremolos and trills
- 2 dynamic layers for measured tremolos
- 3 dynamic layers for regular pizzicato and col legno
- 1 dynamic layer for snap pizzicato
- 1 dynamic layer for harmonics






NEW: Synchron Elite Strings - Beyond Awesome - Synchron Libraries - FORUMS - Vienna Symphonic Library


No description




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Vik

JTB said:


> Anyone know why VSL don't provide details like this on either their site or in the UI of the Synchron Player?


It's probably because SS Pro mainly has only 2 dynamic layers for the legatos, and most other libraries have at least three, some have 4, 5 or more.






Which string libraries offer at least four dynamic layers for long notes/legatos?


Which string libraries offer at least four dynamic layers for long notes/legatos?




vi-control.net





Here's a comparison between SS1 and SS Pro:






Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at


----------



## smellypants

Vik said:


> It's probably because SS Pro mainly has only 2 dynamic layers for the legatos, and most other libraries have at least three, some have 4, 5 or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which string libraries offer at least four dynamic layers for long notes/legatos?
> 
> 
> Which string libraries offer at least four dynamic layers for long notes/legatos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison between SS1 and SS Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at


But it does say it on the website in multiple locations 🤷‍♂️

Also SS Pro has 5 layers in the longs/legatos but they are spit into separate patches... Is that why you say it has 2?


----------



## Vik

smellypants said:


> Also SS Pro has 5 layers in the longs/legatos but they are spit into separate patches... Is that why you say it has 2?


Sure. If someone want (within a phrase or a few bars) to x-fade between, say, 5 layers, one wouldn't want to have to change to another patch.


----------



## smellypants

Vik said:


> Sure. If someone want (within a phrase or a few bars) to x-fade between, say, 5 layers, one wouldn't want to have to change to another patch.


I hear ya, I would prefer if it was all in one patch as well.

For me it's not bad though, you can still fade between the entire range but with 2 cc's rather than one...

Plus I do find the extra resolution nice when staying in a more specific range.

Advantages and disadvantages I guess.


----------



## Vik

smellypants said:


> For me it's not bad though, you can still fade between the entire range but with 2 cc's rather than one...


That's too much acrobatics for me, because as a user, one first have to figure out why there's only two dynamic layers per patch (for most of the relevant patches), and then you have to figure out how to bypass that, maybe look in the manual a few times, google or visit some forum, and in some situations maybe even use a key (not only a fader) to get what you want. Besides, SS Pro occasionally offer a switch between two layers/articulations instead of an x-fade.

In spite of the lack of enough layers with dynamic x-fade in the longs and legatos, I still really like the sound of the the Synchron Strings' cantabile layers though! Hopefully, at some point, they'll just offer a section with 5 dynamic layers, combined with a way to just disable those you don't need (like some others have done) … in order to free up memory or to be able to have more fine control over the range you are working on in that bar/area/track.


----------



## liquidlino

smellypants said:


> For me it's not bad though, you can still fade between the entire range but with 2 cc's rather than one..


Can just set the xfade cc to cc1 as well, then it'll xfade along with dynamics.


----------



## ptram

JTB said:


> Anyone know why VSL don't provide details like this on either their site or in the UI of the Synchron Player?


I've not checked if this is true for all the libraries, but for Synchron Strings Pro it is in the online manual, given for each patch.



Vik said:


> If someone want (within a phrase or a few bars) to x-fade between, say, 5 layers, one wouldn't want to have to change to another patch.


Phasing while crossfading is something that plagues all the sample libraries. Reducing the xfade points, when not needing more than that, is the only known way to avoid it.

If you like more layers to be controlled with a single CC, you can create your custom patch by copy & paste. For example, the following patch uses one or two layers from the _flautando_, one from the _pianissimo_, one from the _normal_, and one from the _sforzato_ patch. Dynamics and xfade between the patches is controlled by CC1. Obviously, the passage between layers is not as smooth as with two layers only.






Paolo


----------



## sundrowned

Anyone know the likelihood of sales on SY-ized or VI woodwinds in the next 6 months or so? Unfortunately missed out on the winds sale in october.


----------



## Ben

sundrowned said:


> Anyone know the likelihood of sales on SY-ized or VI woodwinds in the next 6 months or so? Unfortunately missed out on the winds sale in october.


I doubt it, even I don't know this. 
But it's the perfect time to get some vouchers during the 3+1 Voucher sale - 25% off!


----------



## Dewdman42

VSL...look into my eyes.....you will put Synchron percussion on sale next!


----------



## syrinx

Being a VSL fanboy since 2010, I've been considering buying Synchron Strings/Brass/Woodwinds for a while but been holding off.

I have of course heard all the demos and to me some of them just sound marginally better than the old VI line, which resurfaces my trauma when buying the full triple horn thinking it would be better than the SE-version (I dislike that old solo horn with a passion).

So my question is; how big of an improvement has the Synchron line been for you, "out in the wild"? Is the "hype" warranted?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985

Just found these awesome videos on YouTube. Have fun, lots of information on sampling.


----------



## Ben

Merry Christmas, happy holidays and a happy new year!


----------



## sound team apk

Dewdman42 said:


> VSL...look into my eyes.....you will put Synchron percussion on sale next!



And mine too ... and also Dimension Strings kthxbye


----------



## ptram

Now, i want the samples of the six bass!

Merry Christmas!

Paolo


----------



## shireen

syrinx said:


> Being a VSL fanboy since 2010, I've been considering buying Synchron Strings/Brass/Woodwinds for a while but been holding off.
> 
> I have of course heard all the demos and to me some of them just sound marginally better than the old VI line, which resurfaces my trauma when buying the full triple horn thinking it would be better than the SE-version (I dislike that old solo horn with a passion).
> 
> So my question is; how big of an improvement has the Synchron line been for you, "out in the wild"? Is the "hype" warranted?


While no library is perfect (sadly), I personally don't think that there's a better all in one orchestral package other than VSL's syncrhon stuff. 
A big difference from their older VI stuff - (I still use some percussion+woodwinds sometimes). Much less tinkering. Better for lazy people like me as it sounds great out of the box. I think that they have done an amazing job with Synchron and since this is a fanboyism thread, I am not ashamed to say that ATM there's no competition.


----------



## styledelk

I want to be a fanboy so bad. I've bought a few libraries (Prime, Synchron Brass, Strings Pro, Elite Strings, Fazioli, VEP)... but now I just want VST3 and especially Apple Silicon compatibility for New Years.

VSL Ben Kenobi. You're my only hope. (He doesn't have to respond to this, because I've already seen every response about it). 

My kingdom to get out of Rosetta Mode in Cubase.


----------



## syrinx

shireen said:


> While no library is perfect (sadly), I personally don't think that there's a better all in one orchestral package other than VSL's syncrhon stuff.
> A big difference from their older VI stuff - (I still use some percussion+woodwinds sometimes). Much less tinkering. Better for lazy people like me as it sounds great out of the box. I think that they have done an amazing job with Synchron and since this is a fanboyism thread, I am not ashamed to say that ATM there's no competition.


Thanks for the input! The "out of the box"-aspect is pretty important I have found as well. 

Do you have CSS/CSB/CSW? If so, how does Synchron feel in comparison? In particular, the brass and/or strings. I'm considering going for Synchron Brass or CSB to fill my need for more "up to date" brass.


----------



## Vlzmusic

syrinx said:


> Being a VSL fanboy since 2010, I've been considering buying Synchron Strings/Brass/Woodwinds for a while but been holding off.


I am in the same boat, and think you should try the Synchron Prime demo (its available on the page) - its pretty revealing in all the four areas, even self explanatory I would say.


----------



## syrinx

Vlzmusic said:


> I am in the same boat, and think you should try the Synchron Prime demo (its available on the page) - its pretty revealing in all the four areas, even self explanatory I would say.


Wow, thanks! I wasn't aware they had a demo of it. Will download and test it out ASAP.


----------



## shireen

syrinx said:


> Thanks for the input! The "out of the box"-aspect is pretty important I have found as well.
> 
> Do you have CSS/CSB/CSW? If so, how does Synchron feel in comparison? In particular, the brass and/or strings. I'm considering going for Synchron Brass or CSB to fill my need for more "up to date" brass.


Yep, CSS/CSSS/CSB/CSW, great libraries as well! 
The brass in my opinion is far better in Synchron - I find it much more flexible and I think that it just sounds more convincing. Both libraries are great though, and both offer a wide range of dynamics which sadly is not a common thing.
Same goes for the strings, when it comes to flexibility - HOWEVER, I do love the legatos in CSS, they really are something special (it comes with the legato delay price). Syncrhon Strings Pro offer more articulations and are much brighter though. Ever since purchasing SSP I haven't really used anything else.
The funny thing is that I barely touch Syncrhon Woodwinds - mostly Syncrhonized Woodwinds and CSW which I find very, very beautiful.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

shireen said:


> Yep, CSS/CSSS/CSB/CSW, great libraries as well!
> The brass in my opinion is far better in Synchron - I find it much more flexible and I think that it just sounds more convincing. Both libraries are great though, and both offer a wide range of dynamics which sadly is not a common thing.
> Same goes for the strings, when it comes to flexibility - HOWEVER, I do love the legatos in CSS, they really are something special (it comes with the legato delay price). Syncrhon Strings Pro offer more articulations and are much brighter though. Ever since purchasing SSP I haven't really used anything else.
> The funny thing is that I barely touch Syncrhon Woodwinds - mostly Syncrhonized Woodwinds and CSW which I find very, very beautiful.


Hi Shireen, could you talk a bit further about Synchron-ized woodwinds compared to CSW?
I do have all VSL woodwinds and some sounds I even prefer the vi version, like the second oboe for example. Flute 1 is also a fantastic timber.


----------



## ptram

shireen said:


> I do love the legatos in CSS, they really are something special (it comes with the legato delay price).


I’m curious to see if the (very successful) experiment they did with Lyrical Legato in the Synchron Horns will be replicated with all the other instruments.

Paolo


----------



## shireen

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> Hi Shireen, could you talk a bit further about Synchron-ized woodwinds compared to CSW?
> I do have all VSL woodwinds and some sounds I even prefer the vi version, like the second oboe for example. Flute 1 is also a fantastic timber.


Second oboe and Flute 1 are my favorites 
As for comparing with CSW, 
I use Synchronized WW whenever I really need it to blend well with other Synchron instruments - also I use the runs patches quite often. CSW is my go-to for slower, more exposed solo stuff, like piano&oboe or a solo flute with some strings - I just love how they sound, and I add reverb. Be aware that many people will disagree with me on this, if I'm not mistaken I've seen many complaints over how CSW sounds when exposed. But I do love this library.


----------



## shireen

ptram said:


> I’m curious to see if the (very successful) experiment they did with Lyrical Legato in the Synchron Horns will be replicated with all the other instruments.
> 
> Paolo


Thanks, just found out about this! downloading..


----------



## Vlzmusic

Guess now its my turn to make a shout-out to the team Vienna ♥️. I went online to see how I initiate the transfer to ilok thingie, only to find out that my old SE 2 and SE 2 + Woodwinds sections (which were discontinued) have been replaced in March with full SE 2 and SE 2+ licenses 

That's generous, folks.


----------



## RogiervG

@Ben
Any Idea when VEP 7 will support vst3? So i can finally use my vst3 plugins in vep? (e.g. Kontakt 7)
Paul mentioned on the VSL forums (19th of december 2022) that it is expected to be released within a week from that day. We're over a week further in the future (i't's an estimate, so no deadline etc)
I know it's holiday season and all, but still.. just curious... 
Would like to use it, in the first week of 2023, as a new start of the year project


----------



## Ben

RogiervG said:


> @Ben
> Any Idea when VEP 7 will support vst3? So i can finally use my vst3 plugins in vep? (e.g. Kontakt 7)
> Paul mentioned on the VSL forums (19th of december 2022) that it is expected to be released within a week from that day. We're over a week further in the future (i't's an estimate, so no deadline etc)
> I know it's holiday season and all, but still.. just curious...
> Would like to use it, in the first week of 2023, as a new start of the year project


I'm a little bit out of touch right now as I was having a few free days with my family over the holidays.
Last thing I know is that we had a release candidate that was going through QA. If I'm not mistaken there was an issue with plugins from another company, and we are in touch with their devs to solve these issues before release. We don't expect much more delays at this point as most things are working great, but with software you can never be 100% sure.


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## emilio_n

doctoremmet said:


>



I would love it if the guys of Divisimate released a template for all the Synchron series.
Maybe in the future!


----------

